# Kate Spade....any fans out there?



## Lovin' Labels

I am a Kate Spade fan & I don't not see much on this site about her bags.  I guess she isn't that popular anymore?


----------



## jngrl7

I agree. I've been searching for Kate Spade threads and haven't found too many. I'm a huge Kate Spade fan, although I have to admit I haven't yet purchased one!


----------



## tonij2000

I had two (sold 1) and I love them! Sold one only b/c it was too small. Great, classic pieces and very well made. I just today, ordered a Kate Spade business card case from ideeli. They've got some good pieces on there for great prices!


----------



## MidNiteSun

i love kate spade wallet.  i have 3 & love them all.  however, i don't have any bags from her.  i think her stuff are very well made, great quality & good price.  i like my kate spade wallet more than my prada toad skin wallet.


----------



## musicalhouses

Kate Spade doesn't seem like a big brand in America, but they're HUGE in Asia.


----------



## MrsMammaGoose

Another big fan here!


----------



## Gatsby

I loved Kate Spade's older boarskin bags.  They were box shaped with adorable linings and the leather was glossy, not shiny, with a great texture from the boarskin.  Those bags were indestructible!


----------



## Nico3327

I have to :bump: this thread because I am a huge KS fan and there is very little love for her on the forum.  I have four of her handbags and I used them constantly and get loads of compliments each time!

I really prefer structured, solid color, leather bags and she has such a great selection of them.  I was a Coach geek for a long time (bags, wallets, wristlets, sunglasses....) but I sold off everything execept for a couple bags and moved on to KS.  I guess in other areas Coach is still respected, but where I live it has ceased to be a status symbol of any kind and I felt like what I had wasn't "special" anymore.

I like to carry something that not a lot of people have, but at the same time I'm not really impressed with most of the premium designer bags.  I think KS makes great "in-between" bags - not super expensive but still quality investment pieces.


----------



## funnybeaver

I don't know, I feel the design was kind of commerse. Too simple design for my taste.


----------



## someday681

I used to be a huge Kate Spade addict, but not so much anymore. I sold almost all the bags I had, but I still have a clutch and a shoulder bag that I love. I do want the drawstring opus in anthracite though!


----------



## theroaringgirl

I just bought a Kate Spade bag that I'm on the fence about: the Gold Coast Maryanne, in black. I got it with a 25 percent off coupon, so I felt it was a decent price, but you can definitely see where the bag is "inspired" by the Chanel large shopper tote. I'm not sure whether I should keep the bag as my go-to work tote, or return it and put the money toward a more expensive piece, like a Chanel or Bottega Veneta.


----------



## sndc99

I loved Kate Spade when she did the bags...now that she no longer does anything for the company I'm not so much into it.  The lady designing it has never even met Kate or Andy.  I just think the fun went out of the bags...


----------



## jenniferelaine

I just had to reply to this bc I'm looking for info on the croc line from Kate Spade.  I love those bags.  I started a thread trying to get info about them, but no one has responded.


----------



## JAP4life

I love Kate Spade bags!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

I adore KS. Specially her accessories: bracelets,shoes,agendas,etc.


----------



## Jujuma

theroaringgirl said:


> I just bought a Kate Spade bag that I'm on the fence about: the Gold Coast Maryanne, in black. I got it with a 25 percent off coupon, so I felt it was a decent price, but you can definitely see where the bag is "inspired" by the Chanel large shopper tote. I'm not sure whether I should keep the bag as my go-to work tote, or return it and put the money toward a more expensive piece, like a Chanel or Bottega Veneta.


I too bought this bag from bloomies with friends and family. I love it!!! Great price and I got it for exactly the reasons you said. Great everyday bag, I've gotten comliments everyday I've carried it!


----------



## bagaholic85

i didnt realize that she wasnt designing them anymore.  thats kinda disappointing


----------



## DiorDeVille

I love Kate Spade smaller accessories, and still have one of her bags (used to have several).  I have a hard time actually buying her items anymore because I've received the most horrible, offensive service in her stores.  It also has a huge ex-sorority girl/former trophy wife/jr league divorcee cachet in this area, for some reason.  

As far as the bags alone go, they're well made, go with everything, and I quite like them!


----------



## moopii

i love kate spade bags, though i've yet to buy one. i keep telling myself to wait until i have a real job/career, since they do seem to have a more professional look to them than other designers out there. someday!


----------



## JNH14

For those that like Kate-at the  KS outlets they are doing 50% off any bags up to 10 of them on Friday, 11/27.  Stores open at midnight and the 50% off runs until 8AM.  After that it's 40% off the rest of the day.  Happy hunting!


----------



## MH's mom

I like KS.  I have 1 KS bag, 2 KS diaper bags and a couple accessories.  I think they are a nice classic bag.


----------



## joyoflife

My first handbag was an aqua boar skin Kate Spade in that classic boxy style. The leather, as aforementioned by another member, has a thick deep gloss to it rather than simply being 'shiny.' While this purse doesn't suit my current taste or style, I've never been able to part with it simply for the sentimental value (and I love clearing out the closets!). The bag is clean and classic, well-crafted, and very practical. (Maybe I'll have to revisit her after this post.)

Before my iPhone, I was also an avid user of her full size day planners - lovely leather and I really appreciated the charmingly illustrated paper fills. (Again, while my planner has fallen into disuse, I just don't want to part with it.)


----------



## Jeannam2008

I'm a newbie to Kate Spade, we just got out first KS store at the Prime Outlets and I went in during the midnight sale Thurs. night and I fell in love with the bags they are so amazing. I searched the site and joined the mailing list. I hope to own my very first KS by Christmas!


----------



## dolllover

I have a few of her bags. I really like them!


----------



## Luv n bags

I have three KS handbags - I started collecting the animal prints she made many years ago.  The giraffe print, leopard print, etc...
The style is timeless and the bags are too beautiful to give up.


----------



## kymmie

I still adore my kate spade bags however I have not purchased a KS bag in over a year.


----------



## Designer_Love

kate spade is just something i have never been able to get into, i've tried but they just are not for me.


----------



## kristikate

I absolutely love KS. I have several handbags, wallets, and several large travels totes. I never get tired of the designs, even though Kate is not the actual designer anymore. They are very reasonably priced which means I can get 2-3 KS's a year.


----------



## perfectmistake4

I *love* Kate Spade! I have a purse and wallet from her and they match everything!


----------



## SueC

theroaringgirl said:


> I just bought a Kate Spade bag that I'm on the fence about: the Gold Coast Maryanne, in black. I got it with a 25 percent off coupon, so I felt it was a decent price, but you can definitely see where the bag is "inspired" by the Chanel large shopper tote. I'm not sure whether I should keep the bag as my go-to work tote, or return it and put the money toward a more expensive piece, like a Chanel or Bottega Veneta.



I say keep the gold coast maryann.  I too had been considering this bag.  It reminds me of the chanel GST.  I've been reading alot about how the GST (I think particularly the newer ones) are having problems with the sides caving in.  If I'm going be spend thousands on a bag I expect it to last forever.  So, it makes you wonder if the quality is there for the money spent.  I saw the KS in Nordstrom and also on a girl in NYC last week and it looked really nice.  Does the quality seem good?


----------



## cheermom09

I've bought 3 KS bags since June and I love them!  I love the styles, they are more simple and classic and that is what appeals to me.  They are so comfortable and light to wear too.  Also, affordable enough to buy several and not feel too badly about it!


----------



## bolsa babe

Just bought the same gold coast maryanne in classic black with 15% off coupon and free shipping from the kate spade website, and am excited about seeing it in person now that i have heard so much good stuff from you all.  i wanted a classy but not too showy bag reminiscent of high quality chanel.  i think i would wear this to work more than my real chanel PST thx for the posts! enjoy!


----------



## nanna_meisje

i like the kate spade stuff very much but i havent found any shop yet where they ship to europe,does someone know a place?


----------



## Marnie123

Over the last six months or so, I've purchased a few Kate Spades from the store website and a couple from ebay; however, there are no Kate Spade stores or outlets near me, so I've never been to one to see what they have to offer...compared to the website.   I have noticed, however, that the website by no means offers the stock variety that I've seen in the department stores...I don't know if that is usual or not.   I really like the nylon bags in different colors; however, I've heard her nylons are being phased out, and I only rarely see a black Sam or Messenger offered on the website; however, there seem to be a lot of Erins and Pias (new!) on ebay, as well as red Sams (I'd love one of those...), Claires, etc.  Sadly, KS customer service is of no help regarding why this is.  So, I'm wondering if KS only sells these nylons in the stores or outlets?  If anyone who has visited a store or particularly a KS outlet could share what you've seen lately in the way of nylon bag stock (name of bag and colors), I'd really appreciate it.  I may be visiting the Charlotte, NC store in the future, so would be interested in knowing what that location has to offer if anyone has ever been there.  Thanks a bunch...I'm a newbie here!


----------



## kpdelight

I haven't purchased a Kate Spade bag for myself in years but I am a fan.  The Stevie design is delightful and I've purchased one in the brown nylon signature print and black leather for my mom.  I also saw a really cute mouse gray version in patent leather that I came close to buying this Fall.  The new jewelry is super cute.


----------



## Marnie123

Just wondering...  Do you ever receive any email from KS since you joined the mailing list?  I've signed up multiple times..at least two months ago...and have yet to receive one notification about anything!  I stumbled upon their recent "sample/private" sale online quite by accident, and I thought I'd be sent an email about it, but wasn't.  And the messages aren't going to my junk mail either...  Just wondering if you might have experienced this problem.  Thanks!


----------



## seaotta

I love Kate Spade everything, I've started a collection...not too huge but I have a few items. I love them all.

and now I have to go and take a picture just for fun.







Booties, "splish splash" flip flops, amelia sandals, wallet, wristlet and my two bags.  Oh and I have a piece of jewelry I forgot to include.


----------



## seaotta

Marnie123 said:


> Over the last six months or so, I've purchased a few Kate Spades from the store website and a couple from ebay; however, there are no Kate Spade stores or outlets near me, so I've never been to one to see what they have to offer...compared to the website.   I have noticed, however, that the website by no means offers the stock variety that I've seen in the department stores...I don't know if that is usual or not.   I really like the nylon bags in different colors; however, I've heard her nylons are being phased out, and I only rarely see a black Sam or Messenger offered on the website; however, there seem to be a lot of Erins and Pias (new!) on ebay, as well as red Sams (I'd love one of those...), Claires, etc.  Sadly, KS customer service is of no help regarding why this is.  So, I'm wondering if KS only sells these nylons in the stores or outlets?  If anyone who has visited a store or particularly a KS outlet could share what you've seen lately in the way of nylon bag stock (name of bag and colors), I'd really appreciate it.  I may be visiting the Charlotte, NC store in the future, so would be interested in knowing what that location has to offer if anyone has ever been there.  Thanks a bunch...I'm a newbie here!



The outlet north of Seattle always has had a number of nylon bags the last 2 or 3 times I've been in, it is the only one I've been to, so I can't really compare it to anywhere else, but I've seen them every time I go in.


----------



## samhainophobia

One of my best friends is a total Kate Spade girl.  It's not my style personally, but the bags she carries always look great on her!

I do love Kate Spade shoes.


----------



## famemonster246

Everything is SO classic and very reasonably priced!  This is my current (and favorite) tote.


----------



## seaotta

*famemonster246*

adorable bag, I love it!


----------



## katie_manx

jenniferelaine said:


> I just had to reply to this bc I'm looking for info on the croc line from Kate Spade. I love those bags. I started a thread trying to get info about them, but no one has responded.


 
Hi Jennifer Elaine, are you talking about the Carlsbad line? I don't think they're made anymore, but I got a red Carlsbad Vanessa off a discount site last week and I love it!


----------



## bostonmama

Had to search high and low but finally found the large KS baby bag.  I think it was discontinued (never thought the basic black nylon would be) but I finally found someone selling a new one with tags.


----------



## chanelbelle7

I LOVE KS!!! I probably have about 6-7 of her bags and several smaller accessories and shoes. I love her bags for classic or all american preppy looks. I especially love the great deals you can get at the outlet. 

I haven't bought one in about two years (since I am on a major purse ban), but I still have my first one that I got 10 years ago when I was in high school...the classic nylon box shape in black...and it's still in perfect condition.

I love her jewlery too, but most of looks like stuff I can pull out of my grandma's jewelry box for free!!!


----------



## Beach

I love KS!  Online buying on the KS site is the only way to go. You get sale prices, coupons etc... KS stores usually do not offer the same sales and discounts that their online store offers.


----------



## dyyong

I discovered Kate Spade when I was living in Japan! 
unfortunately it was out of my range during that time since I was still a student
I am not a fan but there are few older/vintage designs I like, personally I found the quality is fading.
As a matter of fact, i am waiting for a Vintage Kate Spade to delivery that I bought last week


----------



## linhhhuynh

am i the only one?


----------



## Designer_Love

i didn't like kate spade up until recently, now i really love the bags, can't wait to buy more.


----------



## BooYah

i love Kate Spade-i am using one of her wallets right now


----------



## MrsMammaGoose

Yep, I love her too!


----------



## kateincali

I used to be obsessed with KS but I haven't been too impressed with the bags in recent seasons, aside from one or two. But I still have a couple I love.


----------



## babypie

I found a great KS clutch at Off 5th a while back, it's lovely


----------



## cheermom09

I like a lot of KS's stuff.  I have a few KS bags and love them!


----------



## bensmom243

I like KS!!!  I will most likely buy a Stevie for the fall, just need to decide which color/material.


----------



## linhhhuynh

yay! i thought i was the only one -- i searched and couldn't find any threads! will anyone post pics?

i will post later, but i have a medium serena with B&W striped lining and a pink wallet


----------



## anteaterquaker

I used to own a lot of kate spade, only leather purses.. I think her bags are great starter purses. Great leather and very affordable. Her bags are very light weight


----------



## linhhhuynh

i agree with it being starter purses. i use my serena as an everyday bag and nothing happens to her!


----------



## lantana19

I have a couple of her bags, I can't remember the style name. I love a lot of the older and newer styles. Within the last couple of years however, I made the personal decision to no longer buy leather goods made in China. So because her handbags are made there, I couldn't buy anymore. Most of her shoes are still made in Italy though and I love a lot of her shoe styles as well. I still love both handbags that I do have and get compliments on them all of the time.


----------



## Natalietwo

I love Kate Spade. I just discovered her.  I'm currently carrying the Brooklyn Heights Stevie in blue.  The leather is to die for!  Great quality for the price.  But I love how the bag performs.  She slouches just right, doesn't lean to one side or the other regardless of how I put my stuff inside, and is very easy to zip and unzip.

I also like the way it looks like a satchel but fits perfectly, and comfortably over my shoulder.  I'm definitely going to be looking for more KS.

My DH took one look at it and said, "I don't know anything about bags, but I can tell by looking at this that it is a quality bag.  I never felt that way about your Coach bags."

I also just purchased a zip around wallet from KS.  That's my favorite style of wallet, and I needed a replacement for a worn out Coach.  Not only do I love the fun polka dot lining, but it has two additional slip pockets that my Coach never had.  I'm sold.  Oh, and did I mention that the zipper is much smoother than my Coach.

I have my eye on their Book of the Month Club clutches.  Has anyone seen those in real life?  I love them, but don't want to pay full price for one.  Plus, I'm not sure I would use it that much, but I love the style.


----------



## LVOE__8.7

i like alot of her accessories! the bright colors especially!


----------



## Swanky

Sure, people like her. Did you search? People talk about her


----------



## LabelLover81

I love her shoes!!


----------



## musicgirl

I'm carrying the La Casita Ginnifer in african violet right now.  I really like it.


----------



## LVWILLIAMLV

My mother was an Original Kate Spade fanatic...down to having the matching shoes with the matching bags...I grew up with Kate Spade around the house...and without her I would have had no plates to eat off of on thanksgiving or Christmas. lol...Love her to death.


----------



## kristenmi123

I love the shoes too.....

I bought this pair last week and love them!!!


----------



## linhhhuynh

Natalietwo said:


> I love Kate Spade. I just discovered her.  I'm currently carrying the Brooklyn Heights Stevie in blue.  The leather is to die for!  Great quality for the price.  But I love how the bag performs.  She slouches just right, doesn't lean to one side or the other regardless of how I put my stuff inside, and is very easy to zip and unzip.
> 
> I also like the way it looks like a satchel but fits perfectly, and comfortably over my shoulder.  I'm definitely going to be looking for more KS.
> 
> My DH took one look at it and said, "I don't know anything about bags, but I can tell by looking at this that it is a quality bag.  I never felt that way about your Coach bags."
> 
> I also just purchased a zip around wallet from KS.  That's my favorite style of wallet, and I needed a replacement for a worn out Coach.  Not only do I love the fun polka dot lining, but it has two additional slip pockets that my Coach never had.  I'm sold.  Oh, and did I mention that the zipper is much smoother than my Coach.
> 
> I have my eye on their Book of the Month Club clutches.  Has anyone seen those in real life?  I love them, but don't want to pay full price for one.  Plus, I'm not sure I would use it that much, but I love the style.



i've never seen the book of the month clutch IRL but i think they're cute too! you can always try ebay or bonanzle. and as for the wallets, i've got the polka dot lining too, i think it's so cute! i'm glad you like KS too 



kellybelly8788 said:


> i like alot of her accessories! the bright colors especially!



i really love the clutches, like the bright purples etc. there's one on sale at bloomies now!



musicgirl said:


> I'm carrying the La Casita Ginnifer in african violet right now.  I really like it.
> 
> View attachment 1171027



that's a really pretty color, is it like that IRL? that deep of a purple?



kristenmi123 said:


> I love the shoes too.....
> 
> I bought this pair last week and love them!!!



the shoes are gorgeous! are they comfy??

i'm glad i found more KS lovers! i did do a search, but i couldn't find an actual thread. now i know that even though i only have a couple things, there are other tPF members too! 
this is my serena:


----------



## bensmom243

Natalietwo said:


> I love Kate Spade. I just discovered her.  I'm currently carrying the Brooklyn Heights Stevie in blue.  The leather is to die for!  Great quality for the price.  But I love how the bag performs.  She slouches just right, doesn't lean to one side or the other regardless of how I put my stuff inside, and is very easy to zip and unzip.
> 
> I also like the way it looks like a satchel but fits perfectly, and comfortably over my shoulder.  I'm definitely going to be looking for more KS.
> 
> My DH took one look at it and said, "I don't know anything about bags, but I can tell by looking at this that it is a quality bag.  I never felt that way about your Coach bags."
> 
> I also just purchased a zip around wallet from KS.  That's my favorite style of wallet, and I needed a replacement for a worn out Coach.  Not only do I love the fun polka dot lining, but it has two additional slip pockets that my Coach never had.  I'm sold.  Oh, and did I mention that the zipper is much smoother than my Coach.
> 
> I have my eye on their Book of the Month Club clutches.  Has anyone seen those in real life?  I love them, but don't want to pay full price for one.  Plus, I'm not sure I would use it that much, but I love the style.



Can you post pictures of your Stevie?? That is the exact one I am considering!!!


----------



## chantal1922

I don't own a KS but I always liked her designs


----------



## sandc

I don't own one currently, but never say never! I like her designs.


----------



## DiorDeVille

I love Kate Spade - had an Opus in that gorgeous cobalt blue for awhile, then gave it to my sister.  Now, I'm lusting after her quilted bags (and the same satchel design I used to have).  

Her clothes and shoes are even more adorable, IMO.


----------



## Natalietwo

bensmom243 said:


> Can you post pictures of your Stevie?? That is the exact one I am considering!!!


 Okay...wait until one of my daughters gets home to help me.  I'm...how can I say this...clueless!


----------



## Natalietwo

musicgirl said:


> I'm carrying the La Casita Ginnifer in african violet right now. I really like it.
> 
> View attachment 1171027


 I saw this on sale at Bloomingdale's, and loved it in person.  I don't know, for some reason I thought it was nylon just from looking at the picture, so I was surprised it was leather.  I loved the way it felt.  I contemplated buying it, but decided to be more congnizant of our budget instead.


----------



## linhhhuynh

i saw this at nordies, and thought it was adorable, but seemed a little 'lunch box-y' to me. what does everyone think?

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3092565...ndbags+&amp;+Accessories&origin=searchresults


----------



## ellacoach

I used to love Kate Spade when I was first getting into designer bags. I don't really like the bags anymore, but I do like alot of her shoes!!


----------



## DiorDeVille

*linhhhuynh*, its cute!! I like it!!


----------



## linhhhuynh

everyone seems to like her shoes! are they very comfy?


----------



## natalia5727

I have lots of her stuff. I don't like the logo or superflashy look, so she is great for me. I like her black microfiber bags especially. I have her laptop bag, a shopper, some specialty holiday bags, etc. I started with her in college, and she has a special place with me. I still like her bags better than my Coach bags.


----------



## bensmom243

Natalietwo said:


> Okay...wait until one of my daughters gets home to help me.  I'm...how can I say this...clueless!



Yes, I would love to see it!!!


----------



## morejunkny

I loved her handbag designs until Liz Claiborne took over a few years ago. The quality of the leather seems to have decreased since then. But her clothes are gorgeous.


----------



## mocha.lover

I totally love the quality that comes with the price they offer! My mom wanted a wallet for her birthday and I got one called Islington Lisa. 

http://www.amazon.com/AUTHENTIC-SPADE-ISLINGTON-FOLDOVER-WALLET/dp/B0035A3LTE

My mom totally loved it!


----------



## ahhhpushit

i always thought kate spade was for soccer moms or older cuz those are the only women i see carrying them.


----------



## Tigistylist

linhhhuynh said:


> i saw this at nordies, and thought it was adorable, but seemed a little 'lunch box-y' to me. what does everyone think?
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3092565...ndbags+&amp;+Accessories&origin=searchresults


 

I love KS! That bag is super cute!


----------



## glendaPLEASE

I have two kate spade bags and they are both of beautiful quality. I'm definitely a fan.


----------



## linhhhuynh

ahhhpushit said:


> i always thought kate spade was for soccer moms or older cuz those are the only women i see carrying them.



mostly those are the kind of people i see carrying them...but once in a while i see a very chic girl carrying one too!

i didn't know liz clariborne took over KS?


----------



## slip

Kate spade is very popular in my country especially with office ladies. I find the prices on a high side if getting from their boutiques. I'd rather get from the states and outlets. I prefer their designs over coach anytime. The leather and workmanship is great too. I think Cole haan is a strong contender in the market they are competing against.


----------



## mayajuliana

I still like some of her styles that I see in Nordstrom.  I used to be a big big fan about 10 years ago...I have several that I would not part with.


----------



## linhhhuynh

i agree with the prices high at boutiques. i prefer to buy from their outlet stores or from dept. store sales. i really like how her lining is always fun too!


----------



## 19yearslater

Does anyone know if the Book of the Month Club clutches will be released in more titles? I love them but I'd love them even more if it came in Sense and Sensibility.


----------



## musicgirl

linhhhuynh said:


> that's a really pretty color, is it like that IRL? that deep of a purple?
> 
> 
> It's actually a little lighter and brighter really like my Mother's african violet blooms.  I went and bought the kiwi green tonight on sale.  I am really really enjoying this bag!


----------



## musicgirl

Natalietwo said:


> I saw this on sale at Bloomingdale's, and loved it in person.  I don't know, for some reason I thought it was nylon just from looking at the picture, so I was surprised it was leather.  I loved the way it felt.  I contemplated buying it, but decided to be more congnizant of our budget instead.



I think you would really like it, I bought the kiwi on sale tonight.  It's on sale on the Kate Spade site for 237.00 I think.  I got mine at Belk though.


----------



## linhhhuynh

^you should post pics of them both next to each other musicgirl!!


----------



## sandc

I think I like the looks of this Kate Spade.

http://g.nordstromimage.com/imagegallery/store/product/Gigantic/8/_6023348.jpg


----------



## linhhhuynh

^isn't that the opus? usually i don't like drawstrings, but that one is pretty well done. are you gonna get it?


----------



## sandc

^ I don't know. I may look at it if they have it when I go to the mall this weekend.  I have never purchased a Kate Spade before, so I have to check out the quality irl.


----------



## linhhhuynh

usually the quality is good, but sometimes it's a miss. good luck! let us know!


----------



## jandpkeith

Don't own any of her handbags....but I LOVE her shoes


----------



## linhhhuynh

i really, really like the color of this: static3.avelleassets.com/productimages/Handbag/kate-spade/kate-spade-Neda-Wallet_17227_front_large_0.jpg


----------



## dcooney4

I have the same black bag as you. The one you called serena.


----------



## Natalietwo

Okay, here it is.  This is the Brooklyn Heights Stevie in Bluebell.  I'm disappointed in the picture quality.  I couldn't capture the precise shade of blue, but I did try.  I took about 10 pictures!  This is the best.

I just love her!  The leather feels so good!


----------



## musicgirl

linhhhuynh said:


> ^you should post pics of them both next to each other musicgirl!!



I can't seem to capture the true color of the african violet one.  Both colors are very very vibrant!


----------



## linhhhuynh

wow i'm loving the colors of the three bags posted! all seem so fun and bright!

i like this alot: http://www.katespade.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4298754


----------



## MrsMammaGoose

I'm *so* glad Kate Spade is getting some love on this forum--it seems like many members like to dismiss the line, often for what feels like the simple reason that it's a mid-level and not a high-end brand. But I can only stress again that after owning many, many KS bags over the years, I'm still really impressed with the quality you get for the price you pay (far superior to Coach, in my opinion ).


----------



## Natalietwo

MrsMammaGoose said:


> But I can only stress again that after owning many, many KS bags over the years, I'm still really impressed with the quality you get for the price you pay (far superior to Coach, in my opinion ).


 That's what I am finding in just the short time I have experienced KS.

Love, love, love the two Ginnifers!  The colors are yummy!


----------



## musicgirl

Thanks Natalietwo and linhhhuynh!  I love that bluebell color.  I wish the stores in my area had some of that color to see in person.


----------



## katheryn

I never liked the nylon bags that were all the rage, but I have some very nice classic leather bags by Kate Spade that I really like and get asked about frequently. I also love the shoes!


----------



## linhhhuynh

i'm not big on nylon THAT much, but ITA that KS' leather is super durable and takes a beating, marks, and i can just wipe it off! i like that KS is just as durable/even better than Coach too. 

i'm really loving everyone's purchases and colors of their bags! can anyone show me their shoes, i'm now considering getting some because they're so popular


----------



## Love That Bag

I just bought the Wellesley Quinn and Maeda on ebay from the 09 collection and love them both.  I am dying to get the Wellesley Bri, but can't find the color I want right now.


----------



## tiggycat

I have a  KS Brooklyn Heights Tina that I love, but it's too small for what I need most of the time.  I'd love the same thing 50% bigger.  But I haven't seen any others I like lately.


----------



## linhhhuynh

everyone should post pics of their KS!


----------



## bagolicious

Nope, don't like anything in the Kate Spade handbag line and haven't for many years.


----------



## linhhhuynh

bagolicious said:


> Nope, don't like anything in the Kate Spade handbag line and haven't for many years.


 
can i ask why? i'm curious. which brands do you like and go for?


----------



## Natalietwo

I have been lusting for the Cornelia Street Noel Stevie in gold, and found it at the outlet yesterday.  But decided to take a gamble that the price will come down later.

That was probably stupid on my part, because now I can't stop thinking about it.

Oh, the other part of that decision was budget.  Hate that part.


----------



## Love That Bag

Can anyone who is a fan of KS shoes tell me if they run true to size?  I found a great price on some and want to be sure before I take the plunge!


----------



## linhhhuynh

Natalietwo said:


> I have been lusting for the Cornelia Street Noel Stevie in gold, and found it at the outlet yesterday.  But decided to take a gamble that the price will come down later.
> 
> That was probably stupid on my part, because now I can't stop thinking about it.
> 
> Oh, the other part of that decision was budget.  Hate that part.



can you post a pic of the bag? i'm sure you'll be able to find it again!




Love That Bag said:


> Can anyone who is a fan of KS shoes tell me if they run true to size?  I found a great price on some and want to be sure before I take the plunge!



no idea...but i know there are many others here who have the shoes!


----------



## kateincali

Love That Bag said:


> Can anyone who is a fan of KS shoes tell me if they run true to size?  I found a great price on some and want to be sure before I take the plunge!



I've owned several pairs of KS high heels and they have all run true to size, if that helps at all.


----------



## anonymouschic

Love That Bag said:


> Can anyone who is a fan of KS shoes tell me if they run true to size?  I found a great price on some and want to be sure before I take the plunge!



I'll agree with faith_ann on the commentary on the shoes.  The heels definitely run true to size.  I sit at somewhere between an 8-8.5-9 and got the 8.5 heels (approximately a 39) and they have been fantastic.  Easily my most comfortable pair of heels.

I tried on a pair of flats while I was in the shop the last time and I had the same experience with them fitting true to size.


----------



## kateincali

linhhhuynh said:


> everyone should post pics of their KS!



I've owned maybe ten KS bags over the years but this is the only one I have left. I just sold the matching clutch/wallet and wish I hadn't, but oh well.

I don't know anything about it except that it was purchased in Jan 2008. It was a gift and I didn't want to find out the price, but it's the perfect metallic bag IMO.


----------



## linhhhuynh

wow, i really love the metallic on that! it's not that metallic-y but just the right shade IMO. is it bigger or on the smaller side?


----------



## kateincali

It isn't big, it's like a standard medium sized bag.


----------



## linhhhuynh

i really want a small metallic bag..


----------



## LIblue

I have only owned one KS bag.  It must have been at least 5 years ago.  I saw someone carrying it and I immediately fell in love.  She told me she got it at Nordstroms so I went online and found it on sale!  I was thrilled.  After a couple of weeks the feet on the bottom of the bag started to fall off.  Then the clasp broke.  Nordstrom's has great CS and gave me a new bag.  The same things happened to that one.  I haven't  bought another KS since then.  I did visit a KS outlet recently and got a darling ladybug change purse.  So far, so good!


----------



## DD_Dreams

I think Kate Spade makes some beautiful bags.  I have several in my collection as well as shoes.


----------



## linhhhuynh

LIblue said:


> I have only owned one KS bag.  It must have been at least 5 years ago.  I saw someone carrying it and I immediately fell in love.  She told me she got it at Nordstroms so I went online and found it on sale!  I was thrilled.  After a couple of weeks the feet on the bottom of the bag started to fall off.  Then the clasp broke.  Nordstrom's has great CS and gave me a new bag.  The same things happened to that one.  I haven't  bought another KS since then.  I did visit a KS outlet recently and got a darling ladybug change purse.  So far, so good!



really? that has never happened to my bag. *knock on wood. i hope you later find a bag that works!



DD_Dreams said:


> I think Kate Spade makes some beautiful bags.  I have several in my collection as well as shoes.


----------



## kateincali

linhhhuynh said:


> i really want a small metallic bag..



I think mine could be considered small. I usually just equate small with clutch sized or something.

Since I already have a metallic bag, I think you should buy this Chloe Elsie and let me borrow it sometimes  It says large but I wouldn't call 11 x 7 x 6 large?


----------



## slip

There are certain styles that particularly appeal to me. I think I'm willing to forgive the fact that they are all made in China. I love the renwick, anabel, tarrytown quinn and the coal bags. And especially the linings of the bags that really give an element of 'surprise'.


----------



## linhhhuynh

faith_ann said:


> I think mine could be considered small. I usually just equate small with clutch sized or something.
> 
> Since I already have a metallic bag, I think you should buy this Chloe Elsie and let me borrow it sometimes  It says large but I wouldn't call 11 x 7 x 6 large?



what about this?  that chloe is tempting too..



slip said:


> There are certain styles that particularly appeal to me. I think I'm willing to forgive the fact that they are all made in China. I love the renwick, anabel, tarrytown quinn and the coal bags. And especially the linings of the bags that really give an element of 'surprise'.



i really love the linings too! i think that's one of my fav. things about her bags


----------



## anonymouschic

^^Speaking of Kate Spade linings, make sure you check out the videos of on their latest run of handbags.  I've really enjoyed watching the amount of thought that goes into the small details of their bags.

Oh...and has anyone else suddenly developed a desperate want for one of those Book Clutches?  I think "The Great Gatsby" is calling my name.


----------



## linhhhuynh

there was another member who talked about them also somewhere on here.. (the book clutches)


----------



## realemilyokay

I'm trying not to hijack a thread but I REALLLLLY need  help.  I have a Kate Spade agenda that I've been trying to get any info on for a few weeks... can anyone in this thread help me??  Pics can be found here: http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/please-help-me-identify-my-kate-spade-organizer-611995.html


----------



## linhhhuynh

^i took a look at your thread and i have no clue....


----------



## kateincali

linhhhuynh said:


> what about this?  that chloe is tempting too.



Even though it's too big for me, I would buy the MJ if I had the money!


----------



## linhhhuynh

faith_ann said:


> Even though it's too big for me, I would buy the MJ if I had the money!



ah, it always goes back to us not having the money for MJ


----------



## kymmie

Same here. I love simple style and all the pink.  I also loved the linings used to be smattered with KS, which are my initials.
I still use my kate spade agenda and key fob.

I see kate spade items at Ross a lot and it makes me sad.





faith_ann said:


> I used to be obsessed with KS but I haven't been too impressed with the bags in recent seasons, aside from one or two. But I still have a couple I love.


----------



## dragonkicks

kind of ok, i don't have much feeling for her


----------



## linhhhuynh

kymmie said:


> Same here. I love simple style and all the pink.  I also loved the linings used to be smattered with KS, which are my initials.
> I still use my kate spade agenda and key fob.
> 
> *I see kate spade items at Ross a lot and it makes me sad*.



i never ever see anything KS at my Ross! in a way you're a little lucky -- it's cheaper, lol


----------



## kateincali

linhhhuynh said:


> ah, it always goes back to us not having the money for MJ



It's becoming a Greek tragedy 



kymmie said:


> I see kate spade items at Ross a lot and it makes me sad.



I know, it used to be so exciting to see the bags discounted somewhere but now every third one at TJ's and Marshall's is KS. Once they sold to Liz Claiborne things started going downhill.


----------



## Marie Lee

a few have caught my eye, I'll be watching, Iv'e learned to wait a bit, cause I go crazy!


----------



## linhhhuynh

^i'm the same way! what styles are you looking at?


----------



## Natalietwo

anonymouschic said:


> ^^Speaking of Kate Spade linings, make sure you check out the videos of on their latest run of handbags. I've really enjoyed watching the amount of thought that goes into the small details of their bags.
> 
> Oh...and has anyone else suddenly developed a desperate want for one of those Book Clutches? I think "The Great Gatsby" is calling my name.


 That's the same book clutch I want.  Have you seen it in person?
Also, maybe this is obvious to others, but what videos are you speaking of?  I would like to watch them.


----------



## tvstar

I love KS! I am just now really getting into her bags..clothes..shoes..and jewelry!


----------



## GlamourAsh

I like Kate Spade! I always have.  I haven't gotten any KS recently though.


----------



## Forsyte

Are you kidding? I love Kate Spade!


----------



## linhhhuynh

yay for more KS lovers!


----------



## mzbag

I like Kate Spade have to add a cloth bag and leather bag to my collection in the future!


----------



## miabeewee

purses: i agree that KS is a good starter brand for getting into designer purses.  i liked her a lot about ten years ago.  here and there i will still pick up a bag or two, but i think her designs were more inventive back then.  

shoes: super cute and good quality for the price point, but for me they aren't a good option b/c i have wider feet despite being petite in both height and weight.  for me, MbMJ is better b/c his shoes provide my feet with more breathing room.

clothes: so, so cute.  super chic.  i haven't bought anything yet as her clothing line came out (or at least i noticed it being carried in dept stores) a few years ago as i was starting to have babies, but now that i'm done with being pregnant and getting back to pre-baby weight, i will have to look into it.  from what i can see when i pass them by, they are good quality and very stylish for the price point.  Somewhat comparable to Milly in terms of aesthetic and pricing.  but i find i prefer the kate spade clothing line over Milly as both have a retro/resort look, but the ks interpretation seems brighter, more cheery?


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

I love KS but mainly her other accessories: barettes,bracelets,scarves,shoe,pencils,etc...need I go on? lol I was never a strong fan of her bags. No particular reason, just not my personal preference. I did however really love her clear poppy tote a few yrs back and will always love her straw bags.


----------



## ucsfmd

I like her wallets and toiletry bags. My first HE bag is KS - I forgot the name of it but it's made from nylon and I used it for about 5 years until I sold it on ebay. I remember buying it at SAKS in SF for $155.


----------



## SilverFilly

My Mom bought 2 Kate Spade bags from our TJ Maxx this past fall.  She has yet to use either one of them.  She also ordered one online for my Grandma.  I hope they hold up well.  They're both Stone Mountain fans and I've been working on getting my Mom interested in other brands.  For the price difference though, these bags better hold up as well or better lol or I'll never hear the end of it.  It's kind of funny though, that some of my more expensive bags haven't held up as well as some of the cheaper brands I used to carry.  Anyways, I think the 2 KS bags my Mom bought seem very nice and I'm anxious to see how they hold up over time.


----------



## ipudgybear

I love Kate Spade. I always look at the wallets yet I never buy them since I am trying to control my spending habits, but Christmas is coming around so maybe it's time to buy one that I always wanted from Kate Spade.


----------



## ztainthecity

I adore Kate Spade. I adore then flirty clutches but most of all I enjoy the KS shoes, jewelry and clothing. So fun!

I just purchased the "Abbey" flats on Friday and I can't wait to break them in and wear them over the holidays and really anytime...KS shoes are classic.

Also, the book clutches are ADORABLE... I'm such a nerd so combining fashion and bookworm interests is total WIN for me. My SA said that new books are coming for February.. I think she said Emma and Romeo and Juliet.


----------



## Snowfox

I just went a little nuts on the online sale they have now (25% off on sale items). I have always tended to spend on clothes and shoes more, so I thought it was time to start branching out my bag collection for campus use. I wanted some useable leather bags that stand up to city wear and tear, have a lot of room and look good. I've always also been impressed by her wallets.

I tend to go for conservative colours and rely on shape more than colour for a bag, so I got mostly black, two offerings in anthracite/oyster (Tompkins Square Billie and the Upstate Spence, which I was iffy on but seemed really nice and roomy). Five KS bags now have a new home


----------



## linhhhuynh

i just gave my mom one of their wallets for Christmas. well, i just wrapped it 
it's chocolate brown with white. 

also, i don't know if they still do, but i've got a pair of really cute mustard yellow sweater tights by Kate Spade too


----------



## nchid2700

Never cared for Kate Spade bags much...  They seem too "perfect soccer mom-ish" for my style. I like more edgy and classic style. I think Kate Spade bags are too "cutesy". I also think they are over-priced for what they are. I was at a TJ Maxx the other day and saw small KS satchel-type bag. Very plain, and even there they wanted $200 for it!  The patent leather also smelled like burnt rubber...

There is one KS bag I do like...it's the orange Watch Hill shopper, with a chain  strap weaved with a ribbon...sorta gives it a Chanel vibe. I also adore my KS iPhone case and Sony Nook cover, though they are overpriced.


----------



## nchid2700

Here's a pic of the only KS bag I like...the Watch Hill shopper. I dig the bow and think it's very classy looking and gorgeous, but I never had the desire to buy it because it's still a bit too plain and boring for my taste...







Anyone else like it?


----------



## linhhhuynh

^i think it's really cute! the bow is a cute touch


----------



## Snowfox

I'm still hunting for one of their wallets that would suit me. I'm embarassed to say that I'm over my budget this month, so I'm having a look at Amazon and Ebay!

Their site is clogged with frantic shoppers right now and it's impossible to get in


----------



## Catdance

I like a lot of her designs;  I posted a purple bag when someone was looking for one last week - it was lovely.  I didn't know her line was produced China, I though it was USA.


----------



## Snowfox

Unfortunately a lot of designers have turned to China for their manufacturing. Some are just more honest about it than others. My take is that so long as their quality controls are rigorous I don't really mind as much, so long as the laborers are being paid decently. I would be bothered more if some European brand had most of an item assembled in China, slapped its buttons and zips on in Italy and marketed it as Made in Italy (a common tactic, or so I've read).


----------



## DiorDeVille

Snowfox said:


> Unfortunately a lot of designers have turned to China for their manufacturing. Some are just more honest about it than others. My take is that so long as their quality controls are rigorous I don't really mind as much, so long as the laborers are being paid decently. I would be bothered more if some European brand had most of an item assembled in China, slapped its buttons and zips on in Italy and marketed it as Made in Italy (a common tactic, or so I've read).



Agree completely.

I saw a Kate Spade Maryanne in red this weekend - very nice!  I do like her bags.


----------



## cmtrull

I LOVE Kate Spade! I have a purse, a couple of clutches, a leather planner, a couple of earrings, some little wallets, & a pair of shoes. I can spend all day in a Kate Spade store. I also love their ads.


----------



## linhhhuynh

there's no Kate Spade deals thread area, but i wanted to show any Kate Spade lovers this! (not mine!) a fellow PFer's too

super cute 




Uploaded with ImageShack.us
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140484740720


----------



## OlgaMUA

*nobody likes Kate Spade?*

I do not.. the fact that it's too preppy for me plus I don't agree with some of the philosophies of the company itself


----------



## fabae

I have a Kate Spade, but I have to agree that they're not worth the price.  The leather isn't soft, the handles are stiff as all get-out.  I'm hoping it softens up with use, but if it doesn't, I'll put it on ebay and never look back.  I didn't pay full-price for it, though, and don't think I ever would.


----------



## linhhhuynh

^i have never bought a KS for retail. every one of her bags i own i bought pretty cheap! and i think it depends on which style you buy. i have one and it's gotten very soft over time


----------



## Snowfox

How much of a discount do you usually buy them at? 

I avoided buying the nylon bags, so I'm hoping my leather ones hold up well.


----------



## linhhhuynh

Snowfox said:


> How much of a discount do you usually buy them at?
> 
> I avoided buying the nylon bags, so I'm hoping my leather ones hold up well.



well i've been pretty lucky finding them at TJ Maxx, i got my Serena there (retail $325ish) and i got it for $125 on sale from $199

my sister has also found 2 for about the same price/discount. the retail will be around $325/50 and she gets it for about $150

i don't really like nylon anything, so i haven't gotten Kate Spade's nylon either. but i think her leather bags hold up pretty well. i'm pretty rough with mine and there's no real wear showing yet


----------



## beachy10

I used to have her stuff back in the 90's when I was in college. I remember thinking $155 was so much money to spend on a bag but I loved it. After she became more well known I stopped wearing her.


----------



## gina gee

I have never been a fan of Kate Spade.  Mostly because of the quality.  I own two of her bags and although they are very cute, they do not hold up.  I take very good care of all of my bags.  Kate Spade bags look cheap too.  Several times I have been asked if they were fake!  They most definitely are not.  I won't be purchasing anymore.


----------



## linhhhuynh

for the Kate Spade lovers... it's on Gilt today!


----------



## Snowfox

Ahh I just noticed that in my email >.< And the Park Slope bag is already sold out *sigh*


----------



## linhhhuynh

^the Slope bag is really nice. i kinda like the Lisa wallet


----------



## linhhhuynh

did somebody here get that the Bon Vivant?!?


----------



## Snowfox

So yeah, some delays in my order resulted in two of the ones I had ordered going out of stock before they could fulfill it *sighs*

I had ordered the Upstate Spence in oyster and Sutton Willa in black. I need replacements from the sale page. Already getting the Darien Gloss Joyce to replace the Spence, anyone have any suggestions on the Willa replacement?

Was thinking of the Bow Monde Seraphine (medium) but I don't like ribbon handles :/
http://www.katespade.com/product/index.jsp?productId=10868275&cp=1872494.3613936.3881513

Another one I was eyeing:
http://www.katespade.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4298789


----------



## dyyong

I admired her collection and wanted to buy at least one but couldn't affort back in my teen, when I can affort it it started mass production made in China which threw me off, finally beginning of this year I found a Vintage piece which was made in Italy and I love that piece to death, have pictures somewhere will post when I locate her 

I actually just found it!!!! I think it was call Elena?


----------



## linhhhuynh

Snowfox said:


> Was thinking of the Bow Monde Seraphine (medium) but I don't like ribbon handles :/
> http://www.katespade.com/product/index.jsp?productId=10868275&cp=1872494.3613936.3881513
> 
> Another one I was eyeing:
> http://www.katespade.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4298789



i loove the Seraphine! if you get it, please post pictures i think it's really cute!



dyyong said:


> I actually just found it!!!! I think it was call Elena?



very chic! i need a clean streamlined bag like this in my collection.. is the leather very soft or more structured?


----------



## dyyong

linhhhuynh said:


> very chic! i need a clean streamlined bag like this in my collection.. is the leather very soft or more structured?


 
Indeed it is very chic, I usually wear jeans and it go well with it  It's quite structured but get soften because of the age?


----------



## linhhhuynh

dyyong said:


> Indeed it is very chic, I usually wear jeans and it go well with it  It's quite structured but get soften because of the age?



it's very pretty. if you get a chance, post a mod pic?


----------



## dyyong

linhhhuynh said:


> it's very pretty. if you get a chance, post a mod pic?


 
yes maam


----------



## linhhhuynh

dyyong said:


> yes maam



yay! i'm always excited to find more KS lovers


----------



## dyyong

linhhhuynh said:


> yay! i'm always excited to find more KS lovers


 
here you go OP, I am s**k at taking iphone picture


----------



## linhhhuynh

it's a great neutral! it really makes an easy outfit look chic


----------



## NemoAndChula

I chose Kate Spade for my prescription eyeglasses and sunnies. I'm very happy with the styles! (And quality. They're fun to wear. Very different.)


----------



## shopaholic2

I ordered one bag from Kate Spade once and it was very hard and cheap looking.  I was real shock.  So since then, I just haven't considered Kate Space handbags.  It was an impulse buy.


----------



## cmtrull

linhhhuynh said:


> it's a great neutral! it really makes an easy outfit look chic




I agree! I love it, too!


----------



## Jujuma

Of all my bags my Kate's are my favorites. They never go out of style and I've never been let down by the quality. Today I'm carrying a silver hobo from about two seasons ago. I like it for a December festive everyday bag!


----------



## linhhhuynh

^which Kate Spades do you have? more people should post photos!

i *will* find my camera charger and take pics of mine 

saw these on Bonz, i think they're kinda cute!
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/Dynamicallyunique/items/Kate_Spade_Kiera_Wellesley_Purse_0936_B






http://www.bonanza.com/booths/yhu5/items/BNWT_Kate_Spade_Roland_Park_Kirk_shoulder__reduced_price_


----------



## SamanthaMarie83

I like Kate Spade!  It's like a classic/sophisticated look with a modern twist.  the handbags have a happy and fun look!  And I can buy a handful of them for what I bought my Louis' and Burberry's for!


----------



## Lola_Loves_Bags

I'm dying to have the "Head in the Sand" wallet in blueberry -- I'm torn between the Neda and the Cyndy styles, though.  Neda has more card slots but Cyndy has a cute clutch like look.  I'm also searching for discount codes for zappos, bloomies or katespade.com in hopes that I wont have to pay full price.  

The black croc laptop bag is also to die for (although Rebecca Minkoff has a very similar bag for half the price).


----------



## Lola_Loves_Bags

*Cyndy*











*Neda*


----------



## linhhhuynh

AMAZING color!! i can't decide which one i like better


----------



## Lola_Loves_Bags

linhhhuynh said:


> AMAZING color!! i can't decide which one i like better




Aw boo you're no help


----------



## PPPrada

I think it is always sad when a designer opens in a big outlet. Then you can see the bags everywhere. It happened with Coach a long time ago, and Kate Spade is now one the the newer ones to do so. You can get a great bag for a good price, but if you buy yours for the full price in a deparment store you might feel a little cheated when it comes to the outlet for 40 - 60% less......


----------



## linhhhuynh

^i'm sorry! at first glance, i liked one, but then i looked again and liked the other!!


----------



## Lola_Loves_Bags

linhhhuynh said:


> ^i'm sorry! at first glance, i liked one, but then i looked again and liked the other!!



I have the same problem!!


----------



## linhhhuynh

^you know, IMO if that happens (i liked something super equally) then i close my eyes and choose one 

i honestly think w/ this case it doesn't matter much. i love the look of the Cyndy cause it flaps, but the Neda styles are so handy w/ the zip-around. good luck!!


----------



## linhhhuynh

SamanthaMarie83 said:


> I like Kate Spade!  It's like a classic/sophisticated look with a modern twist.  the handbags have a happy and fun look!  And I can buy a handful of them for what I bought my Louis' and Burberry's for!



i totally think that they are pretty classy while being cute. it's a nice balance!


----------



## kema042290

I want the kate spade amelia so bad in purple but i don't want to speed anymore than 100 on it I saw it at TJ Maxx for 130 

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-KATE-SPADE-...634?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cb33a084a


----------



## Lola_Loves_Bags

I a SOOOO excited.  The wallet popped up on amazon/endless during the 50% off thing going on right now and I snagged the only one in blue.  BUT if any of you want they have it in yellow and in bone and they have a mini version in blue.  50% off and free shipping for something I've been lusting after?  I think I'm in shopper's heaven.


----------



## linhhhuynh

Lola_Loves_Bags said:


> I a SOOOO excited.  The wallet popped up on amazon/endless during the 50% off thing going on right now and I snagged the only one in blue.  BUT if any of you want they have it in yellow and in bone and they have a mini version in blue.  50% off and free shipping for something I've been lusting after?  I think I'm in shopper's heaven.



OMG!!!! what luck!! congrats! which one were you able to get?


----------



## Lola_Loves_Bags

^ I got the Cyndy.  I'll post photos when I get it


----------



## ferraritiffie

I think designers (graphic, industrial, architects) like her bags because of the clean lines and architectural quality. I was introduced to her bags in college. I think they are very functional and classic. I have yet to find a KS shoe that I would like to wear. If I ever have a baby, I imagine I will buy a KS diaper bag. I still have one KS purse and a couple wallets. I recently saw an adorable blingy key ring ball at Nordy's.


----------



## linhhhuynh

Lola -- excited to see pics! do post some when you get it

ferrari -- that is exactly one thing i like about KS bags.. very simple and clean lines. i can never find shoes i like either, because either they're just not completely right or fit me weird


----------



## jroger1

I have one KS bag that I have not carried very much at all & to be honest the leather is not the greatest quality.  It's showing wear & for that price I think it should be made with better products.  In fact when it arrived it had a scratch on it, as it is the type of leather that shows everything.  And one time I ordered a KS online & the color was totally off from their website, so I ended up returning it.  I think I would only buy them on super-sale!


----------



## jcriley5

Her bags are a little too boxy for my taste.  but great quality!


----------



## seaotta

I love Kate Spade, I have jewelry, some cute sandals, wallet, clutch/wristlet and a handbag.  I love the bright colors, its all so playful.


----------



## cfrozal23

I don't have anymore KS in my handbag collection, I still have a cosmetic case somewhere but I am considering her iPhone 4 case I believe it's an aqua color with a cute water paint type design on the back


----------



## charleston-mom

Their Iphone cases are adorable!


----------



## winddancer

I just bought a faux fur kate spade, it is so cute! I usually carry lv, but I love this leapord fur bag, and can't wait to use it, but have to wait since it's a christmas gift from my DH!


----------



## tiggycat

Still loving my Tina but it's too small for what I carry every day - I'd love the exact same style about 1/3 larger all the way around. Sadly I haven't found any others I want, most are too boxy or heavy.


----------



## yangray

Haha,I love her her accessories~~~~~~ very bardian~~


----------



## shmoog

I was a big fan of KS bags in highschool, but haven't bought any bags since I graduated in 2003.  I still have a few of them and use one of them fairly often when I got to a sporting event and don't want to be carrying an expensive bag.  They have all held up great, but maybe the quality issues are more recent.
My past 3 pairs of eye glasses have been KS, and I've gotten tons of compliments on them.


----------



## BEBEPURSE

I think the line has some attractive purses


----------



## floodette

jroger1 said:


> And one time I ordered a KS online & the color was totally off from their website, so I ended up returning it.



So true! Several bags that I ordered from their web came in totally different color!


----------



## melanie626

On KS purse, is rubbing on my dress causing it to pill...is this the purse or per say the quality of the purse? If it the nature of the emobssed bag to be "rough" then OK...Im just a bit freaked and unclear if I should return the bag--which I LOVE. (Art Bow Lizard Maryanne).

Thanks


----------



## juicyincouture

I wear my new kate spade wallet everywhere. It holds up really well and the leather is exquisite loves!


----------



## linhhhuynh

melanie626 said:


> On KS purse, is rubbing on my dress causing it to pill...is this the purse or per say the quality of the purse? If it the nature of the emobssed bag to be "rough" then OK...Im just a bit freaked and unclear if I should return the bag--which I LOVE. (Art Bow Lizard Maryanne).
> 
> Thanks




IMO i think it's just the nature of the purse, not the quality, since you say it's embossed. many embossed bags do that, it's normal i think


----------



## linhhhuynh

juicyincouture said:


> I wear my new kate spade wallet everywhere. It holds up really well and the leather is exquisite loves!




ooh, can you post a picture?


----------



## linhhhuynh

FINALLY i took pics of my Medium Serena. super durable leather... i throw this thing around! and isn't the lining cute??


----------



## fumi

definitely very cute!


----------



## forfun135

Please tell us what kind of warranty or repair service Kate Spade can provide?

Kate Spade's design and leather look very very nice when the bags are brand new. I am not sure about the quality.

Some bags have very nice and soft leather, but the stitches can come off after a few months.

Thanks.


----------



## dyyong

I saw few new model on magazine the other day not sure if it's limited edition but would love to have one if only I'm not BAN in 2011


----------



## MrsMammaGoose

juicyincouture said:


> I wear my new kate spade wallet everywhere. It holds up really well and the leather is exquisite loves!



I use a Kate Spade wallet as well -- a small black patent zip wallet (Pasadena line) that I love to death. I am amazed at the quality for the price. I use it every day, all day, and it still looks new. It's also really functional but compact.


----------



## roxiehart

Hi, I don't know why I can't make new topics although I have done so before.

I recently bought my first kate spade products. I can't find any section dedicated to KS so I am trying my luck here.

I bought 3 items from a clearance sale from a private company that ships in KS products. If there are any Singaporeans reading this, it is from the sales by AlphaBags at Suntec City. I thought the products should be authentic as they come with this card that has cute little messages on it, and the price tag has a little one liners too. Is this normal for KS products? Do counterfeits even have these card/tag?


----------



## linhhhuynh

^can you post a picture of the cards? and you might wanna try your luck in the general "Authenticate This" sub forum as well if you still have doubts


----------



## mimu

I like Kate Spade!

The brand will always have a special place in my heart since my first "designer" bag was a Kate Spade that I saved and agonized over for what seemed like forever until I got it.  I still have it, too!  I believe it was a nylon Claire.  

I just purchased a Darcy bag in peacock using the extra 25% off of sale items on the site.

http://www.katespade.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4298767

Not the most practical color, but I love it 

I think Kate Spade should get its own sub forum! Maybe if this thread becomes popular enough it will?


----------



## fumi

^good choice  I love the look of the darcy bag too....so chic


----------



## linhhhuynh

that color is so cute!!! it'd make an awesome pop. mod shots if you ever have time please? 

i don't believe Kate Spade is that popular, but i don't mind as long as this thread still gets active once in a while


----------



## mimu

Thanks, fumi! I don't have too many bags that size - only really big or smaller clutches so that's how I'm justifying this purchase hehehe....


----------



## mimu

Thanks, linhhhuynh! I'll definitely take some pictures once I get my little hands on it.  Maybe do a "what's in my kate spade" so people can see what they can fit in a Darcy!  

I was looking for a what's in my MaryAnne tote to see if a laptop could fit in it but no luck!

-Mary


----------



## linhhhuynh

oh that's a good idea! i'll do one if you do one! looking forward to it mary!


----------



## AEGIS

she's ok to me.


----------



## linhhhuynh

i bought this bag for my sister a while back:


----------



## Natalietwo

I love the leather on that bag!


----------



## linhhhuynh

^it's very thick and durable feeling!


----------



## coutureddd

i just got this wallet in the neon hot pink (minus the dots) for christmas and i love it! i love the colors KS uses


----------



## Whiteberries

Nice bag....I love the color


----------



## linhhhuynh

coutureddd said:


> i just got this wallet in the neon hot pink (minus the dots) for christmas and i love it! i love the colors KS uses



oh i love that! i think her wallets are so cute


----------



## sugarcookie72

I love Kate Spade   I'm glad some of us here do too!  I just ordered my first one, the Gold Coast Maryanne in Ash.  I'll make sure to post pics when I get it.


----------



## linhhhuynh

^i can't wait to see!


----------



## patriot511

I own a few of her bags & I love them. They last a long time & I love the fact that they aren't so ever-present and everyone isn't wearing them.


----------



## linhhhuynh

^that is true, around here i see much more Coach or D&B


----------



## linhhhuynh

hi girls!. . . i know there are only a few of us who love KS but i saw this in Glamour and went to the website to check it out. SO CUTE!! 

http://www.katespade.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11161268


----------



## lalalapomme

^ That is adorable.  Classic and bold and begging to be touched. I have a green leather KS wallet (Thomas Walcott?) that makes my colleagues gasp with delight whenever I take it out.  I think there are certain KS pieces that are polished without equal.


----------



## linhhhuynh

lalalapomme said:


> ^ That is adorable.  Classic and bold and begging to be touched. I have a green leather KS wallet (Thomas Walcott?) that makes my colleagues gasp with delight whenever I take it out.  I think there are certain KS pieces that are polished without equal.



i agree, there are some KS things i am not a fan of. . . but so many things are very classic and pretty. i'd love to see a picture of your wallet!


----------



## linhhhuynh

where are my KS lovers?! 

anyways, this is a fellow tpfer's KS in an awesome green


----------



## Expy00

I own this KS flower hand bag/basket, photo courtesy of eBay, which I purchased at Nordstroms quite a few years ago:









I enjoy carrying the bag/basket during the Spring and Summer months. To this day, I so wish that I'd also gotten one of the other flower baskets as well, specifically the KS peony flower basket.


----------



## linhhhuynh

it's cute expy! what do you usually wear with it?


----------



## Expy00

linhhhuynh said:


> it's cute expy! what do you usually wear with it?



Thank you, Linhhhuynh. I usually wear dark jeans, a neutral colored top or cardigan, and a pair of high heels or strappy wedges when carrying the KS. I think that wearing a flowery or flowing dress and/or skirt with the KS would be too "cutsey" or over kill, in my opinion.


----------



## linhhhuynh

Expy00 said:


> Thank you, Linhhhuynh. I usually wear dark jeans, a neutral colored top or cardigan, and a pair of high heels or strappy wedges when carrying the KS. I think that wearing a flowery or flowing dress and/or skirt with the KS would be too "cutsey" or over kill, in my opinion.



definitely, even though it would be very cute overkill 
post mod shots if you can!


----------



## Lady Gryffindor

I am starting to get a bit of a crush on a couple of her new items...


----------



## tvstar

Do any SAKS stores carry Kate Spade in store? They have a very limited selection on their site.


----------



## Lady1908

linhhhuynh said:


> where are my KS lovers?!
> 
> anyways, this is a fellow tpfer's KS in an awesome green


 
I LOVE this bag


----------



## linhhhuynh

tvstar said:


> Do any SAKS stores carry Kate Spade in store? They have a very limited selection on their site.



yea, they do have a small selection don't they: http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...older_id=2534374303655781&bmUID=1255573111432

i'm not sure about in store, but i assume it depends on the location



Lady1908 said:


> I LOVE this bag



so do i!!!  i wish i could see it IRL


----------



## tvstar

linhhhuynh said:


> yea, they do have a small selection don't they: http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...older_id=2534374303655781&bmUID=1255573111432
> 
> i'm not sure about in store, but i assume it depends on the location
> 
> 
> 
> so do i!!!  i wish i could see it IRL


 
I am hoping to do a charge send because I had a Saks giftcard. If anyone has KS at their Saks..please let me know!


----------



## linhhhuynh

^i'll be on the lookout! d'you think it'd help if you put it in your sig?


----------



## tvstar

linhhhuynh said:


> ^i'll be on the lookout! d'you think it'd help if you put it in your sig?



great idea! i will add it


----------



## NCC1701D

For the most part, her styles are too preppy for me. I do love the simplicity of the box bags. But I bought a Quinn off of Gilt and was disappointed in the design of the bag. There were no feet, the bag was just narrow enough that it would tip over if set down, and the handles were rigid and sewn to the bag so that they wouldn't fold down. It was frustrating to use and carry, so I ended up selling it on eBay.

I still do love a lot of the silhouettes (especially the simpler, boxier styles) and her use of color. The apple green she uses is beautiful.


----------



## lolitakat

I bought the Alexa Boerum Hill bag in black leather/black patent at an outlet store for an absolute steal on black friday; I absolutely adore the bag. Some of the bags are incredibly preppy, but others have great lines and interesting use of texture. I'm a fan.

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_ka3xynucC...0/LEATHER+SMALL+BOERUM+HILL+ALEXA-BLACK-1.JPG


----------



## linhhhuynh

^your bag is cute lolitakat!


----------



## shortA

I saw this bag on Nordstrom.com today and can't stop thinking about it. Wow it is SO adorable!! I am fighting my urge to get it though. A bag is not in my budget right now. Plus, this bag is just not practical for my life and might not get used often. But, oh my, it is lovely.

Just thought I'd post about it in this thread where I knew there would be people who would understand.  

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/kate-spade-new-york-34th-street-treesh-patent-leather-shopper/3134362?origin=category&resultback=7442


----------



## linhhhuynh

^ooh. . . . very very pretty. it looks PERFECT for all spring/summer outfits. but, i am not trying to enable you, if you're strapped for cash then perhaps it'll come to you later (or at NR for less?!)

i really love the color, regardless. it's a pretty good price as well


----------



## SilverFilly

^^^ I think that bag is on the Kate Spade website for $147.  I'm not sure if it's the identical color/size but here's the link  http://www.katespade.com/product/index.jsp?productId=10768523


----------



## shortA

linhhhuynh said:


> ^ooh. . . . very very pretty. it looks PERFECT for all spring/summer outfits. but, i am not trying to enable you, if you're strapped for cash then perhaps it'll come to you later (or at NR for less?!)
> 
> i really love the color, regardless. it's a pretty good price as well





SilverFilly said:


> ^^^ I think that bag is on the Kate Spade website for $147.  I'm not sure if it's the identical color/size but here's the link  http://www.katespade.com/product/index.jsp?productId=10768523




I ordered it! SilverFilly, Thank you SO much for posting that it was now on sale on the Kate Spade website. 

linhhhuynh: I did my taxes and am getting a refund, so I decided to give myself a little treat.  It will go great w/my wardrobe, I tend to dress in neutrals so this will be perfect. 

We are buried in snow around here, so this bright little bag will be a nice pick-me-up, and help me look forward to spring.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Freakin' LOVE kate spade!!!! Especially vintage!


----------



## linhhhuynh

shortA said:


> I ordered it! SilverFilly, Thank you SO much for posting that it was now on sale on the Kate Spade website.
> 
> linhhhuynh: I did my taxes and am getting a refund, so I decided to give myself a little treat.  It will go great w/my wardrobe, I tend to dress in neutrals so this will be perfect.
> 
> We are buried in snow around here, so this bright little bag will be a nice pick-me-up, and help me look forward to spring.



wow! yay!!! on the KS website, i really like how the bag is being worn! take pictures once you get it, so we know if it's the same shade as online


----------



## light blue

linhhhuynh said:


> hi girls!. . . i know there are only a few of us who love KS but i saw this in Glamour and went to the website to check it out. SO CUTE!!
> 
> http://www.katespade.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11161268



I think I want this bag in natural! Have you seen the back? It says HAVE COURAGE.


----------



## jmacxxx

i agree with whoever posted it above.....way too preppy for me. when i enter their store i always see rainbows of colors - which maybe great for others, but im a neutral color kind of gal....think black/gray/tan. that's me!


----------



## linhhhuynh

i saw this ad in InStyle - the Scout bag i posted a bit back. so cute!!


----------



## thecindy

bolsa babe said:


> Just bought the same gold coast maryanne in classic black with 15% off coupon and free shipping from the kate spade website, and am excited about seeing it in person now that i have heard so much good stuff from you all.  i wanted a classy but not too showy bag reminiscent of high quality chanel.  i think i would wear this to work more than my real chanel PST thx for the posts! enjoy!



It's been about 3-4 months... how do you like your KS Gold Coast Maryanne?  I just bought one but I'm wondering if I should return it and put the money towards something else.  The compartments seem like they'd be good for a work bag and definitely not too showy.  So I'd really like your opinion and would like to know... are you still happy with the bag? Or would you have preferred something else?


----------



## shopaholic2

I bought one Kate Spade bag and I never wore it, so I can't get myself to give her a chance anymore.  There was a sample sale on her website and I got this pretty blue leather handbag.  It looked so pretty online.  When I got it in, it was stiff as a cardboard.  I was so disappointed!  I never used it. It still has tags on it and in original bag. Just sits there... I should ebay it but it's just sad how much money I'm losing over it.  I'm not sure if I just choose a wrong bag or if all her bags are that stiff but it just turned me off.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

I loved Kate Spade when I was in college. I had a Kate Spade agenda, shoes and a few bags. I think at that time it was more popular than now (10 years ago). I am a little upset that their products are mostly made in China now. Although some of the shoes are not. Actually my wedding shoes were Kate Spade! 

I really do like the clothing from her line. They make kind of quirky and cute pieces. It is a bit overpriced, but when they have a sale on the website it isn't too bad.


----------



## drrac68

Yes I Love Kate spade as well especially their clutch bags and their colours are so lovely.


----------



## drrac68

In fact their sunnies are nice too!!


----------



## hcsnoopy

lately the styles and colours have been nice and for the price, can't complain really!


----------



## platinum_girly

I just bought my first KATE SPADE bag, i am excited to recieve it and check out the quality!!


----------



## SusanWest

Count me in as a long time fan!!! I agree that when she was designing, the handbags were classier, with great lines. Although I do prefer the older stuff, it is still a brand I like and watch.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I just recently purchased a Kate Spade tote that I love! I really like the shoes, jewelry, and clothes as well. I think as a brand it tends to be a little iffy, sometimes they have a bunch of cute things, and sometimes it's a bit blah.


----------



## afineskyline

I love me some kate spade! 

I only wish more bags had silver hardware, especially the maryanne and margots - I'd buy one in every color if they didn't have the gold hardware!


----------



## donnaoh

I am not fond of the gold hardware either! 

Some KS is just ho-hum...was at the NYC flagship store last year and was underwhelmed by the styles (and the sales staff). I was interested in a fabric Karen bag and the display model looked crooked and wrinkled


----------



## mordant

I'm a long time Kate Spade fan. I love their use of bright colors and their whimsy, quirky approach to handbags. I'm especially coveting those book clutches.


----------



## SusanWest

I know eBay sellers can be questionable...Does anyone have any suggestions as to where to get the vintage pieces online?


----------



## linhhhuynh

sooo i saw the Essex Scout bag in person, and i really like it! i haven't been able to see the really great neon yellow color, but i saw the brown and black one and they were nice


----------



## yuurei

I'm not really a fan of their bags because its a lil too boxy and bright for my tastes, but I really like the Kate Spade jewelry collection, especially their bib necklaces.


----------



## mistnrain

I like her bags in theory because of the lovely, lovely colours. But I wouldn't use them.


----------



## tashacricket

I LOVE Kate Spade!!! The collections of the past two years, especially! The bags are really fun, and I love the jewelry as well.


----------



## paradise392

I love Kate Spade!


----------



## thuytien206

I really like this clutch http://cgi.ebay.com/Kate-Spade-Wris..._WH_Handbags&hash=item2562752056#ht_674wt_905.  Saw it at the outlet today and I instantly fell in love with this brand.  I regret not buying it


----------



## Natalietwo

I love many of the new bags that have just been posted on her website.  I think Deborah Lloyd is breathing new life into the brand.  Since she took over, their sales have increased by 25% from fall 2009 to fall 2010.  I can see the difference.  I am so looking forward to future styles.


----------



## linhhhuynh

thuytien206 said:


> I really like this clutch http://cgi.ebay.com/Kate-Spade-Wris..._WH_Handbags&hash=item2562752056#ht_674wt_905.  Saw it at the outlet today and I instantly fell in love with this brand.  I regret not buying it



that's cute! why don't you get this one?

i love that Essex Scout bag, i really do. i love it in "Citronella"


----------



## thuytien206

linhhhuynh said:


> that's cute! why don't you get this one?
> 
> i love that Essex Scout bag, i really do. i love it in "Citronella"


The essex scout bag is really cute!  I love the simplicity of it!  Just my style.  Great taste in the selection!  

I'm considering the clutch but I'm debating on whether I really need a clutch that costs $99 from kate spade's direct website. The outlet had the clutch for $75; however, at that time, I thought it was too much money seeing that I just purchased a coach purse.  Thinking back, I should have just bought it since it was so much cheaper at the outlet.


----------



## linhhhuynh

thuytien206 said:


> The essex scout bag is really cute!  I love the simplicity of it!  Just my style.  Great taste in the selection!
> 
> I'm considering the clutch but I'm debating on whether I really need a clutch that costs $99 from kate spade's direct website. The outlet had the clutch for $75; however, at that time, I thought it was too much money seeing that I just purchased a coach purse.  Thinking back, I should have just bought it since it was so much cheaper at the outlet.



true, it sucks cause it costs more, but it's not significantly more? if you really want it you should try and ask for a lower price (maybe $80?)


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Has anyone see or have the 'Point Breeze' Small Coal Straw Tote? 
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/kate-spade-new-york-point-breeze-small-coal-straw-shopper/3147145?origin=shoppingbag

I ran across it browsing for straw bags for the summer and I am really liking all the details. Just not sure if I wanna spend $345. for a straw bag, kwim?


----------



## thuytien206

thuytien206 said:


> The essex scout bag is really cute!  I love the simplicity of it!  Just my style.  Great taste in the selection!
> 
> I'm considering the clutch but I'm debating on whether I really need a clutch that costs $99 from kate spade's direct website. The outlet had the clutch for $75; however, at that time, I thought it was too much money seeing that I just purchased a coach purse.  Thinking back, I should have just bought it since it was so much cheaper at the outlet.


I'll probably wait until the website offers an extra 25% off.  I don't need it yet. Thanks linhhuynh


----------



## MrsMammaGoose

scoobiesmomma said:


> Has anyone see or have the 'Point Breeze' Small Coal Straw Tote?
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/kate-spade-new-york-point-breeze-small-coal-straw-shopper/3147145?origin=shoppingbag
> 
> I ran across it browsing for straw bags for the summer and I am really liking all the details. Just not sure if I wanna spend $345. for a straw bag, kwim?



That one is adorable. Really cute. I might have to splurge for summer...


----------



## baglover90

I never paid attention to her line...I'v never even meet people who were interested in her things....but I just looked her up and I saw a few "wow" pieces and its reasonably priced. Geez! this forum is gunna make me bankrupt with the introduction of other lines.


----------



## thuytien206

baglover90 said:


> I never paid attention to her line...I'v never even meet people who were interested in her things....but I just looked her up and I saw a few "wow" pieces and its reasonably priced. Geez! this forum is gunna make me bankrupt with the introduction of other lines.


Same here!  Over the weekend, my girl friend opened up my eyes to the brand by telling me to walk into the Kate Spade outlet store with her.  I found so many cute things!  I just had to find a forum on it on purseblog.com.  I'm surprised to see that not many people talk about her stuff, seeing that her items are so cute!


----------



## linhhhuynh

scoobiesmomma said:


> Has anyone see or have the 'Point Breeze' Small Coal Straw Tote?
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/kate-sp...coal-straw-shopper/3147145?origin=shoppingbag
> 
> I ran across it browsing for straw bags for the summer and I am really liking all the details. Just not sure if I wanna spend $345. for a straw bag, kwim?



SO adorable. i really love this - the only other straw bag i've seen that i like is Lanvin's. $345 is a tiny bit pricey for a straw bag, but if you've got the cash (which i don't ) GET IT!



baglover90 said:


> I never paid attention to her line...I'v never even meet people who were interested in her things....but I just looked her up and I saw a few "wow" pieces and its reasonably priced. Geez! this forum is gunna make me bankrupt with the introduction of other lines.





thuytien206 said:


> Same here!  Over the weekend, my girl friend opened up my eyes to the brand by telling me to walk into the Kate Spade outlet store with her.  I found so many cute things!  I just had to find a forum on it on purseblog.com.  I'm surprised to see that not many people talk about her stuff, seeing that her items are so cute!



Kate Spade was my very first "designer" bag. the things are pretty reasonable at the outlet, and always have something cute!


----------



## girl12532

Love Kate Spade! I love the new website too! 
I missed out on this one wallet.
Waited too long to purchase.


----------



## momomia

I love this brand and I own a pair of flats, and some accessories~


----------



## BerryWriter

I love Kate Spade! I'm lusting after a small Gold Coast Shimmer Maryanne in Cashew!


----------



## thuytien206

I was looking in the other forum when I encountered that Kate Spade will have a F&F event on April 8-9 for extra 25% off!  Here's the link:  http://forum.purseblog.com/deals-an...april-8th-9th-2011-a-674165.html#post18573392


----------



## linhhhuynh

thuytien206 said:


> I was looking in the other forum when I encountered that Kate Spade will have a F&F event on April 8-9 for extra 25% off!  Here's the link:  http://forum.purseblog.com/deals-an...april-8th-9th-2011-a-674165.html#post18573392



oh yay!!! thanks for posting!


----------



## BAGSLOVERsg011

Honestly, I'm not a fan of KS bags but I love her small leather goods. Too cute to resist!


----------



## SupaAsdf

I am debating on a few KS items (gotta love F&F)!!


----------



## linhhhuynh

SupaAsdf said:


> I am debating on a few KS items (gotta love F&F)!!



what items are you looking at?


----------



## selmom07

I am looking for a specific Kate Spade bag if anyone comes across it in their outlet shopping, please send me a PM. It is the nylon Tate flower tote (large or medium size)  It is a black and white striped nylon bag with a big flower on the front.  It is on the ks website, but in the small version.  I emailed the Cabazon outlet, but they don't have it. I don't have the contact emails for any other outlets. I would really appreciate if anyone sees or knows of this bag, to give me a shout. Thank you.


----------



## SupaAsdf

linhhhuynh said:


> what items are you looking at?


 
I was looking at the La Casita Sammie and another bag (can't think of the name of the life of me!!!) in the sale section. the second bag sold out before i could make a decision  so i bought a Bexley Cindy wallet in chocolate and a Gramercy tote. Darn it all!! I shouldn't have waited so long. haha


----------



## linhhhuynh

SupaAsdf said:


> I was looking at the La Casita Sammie and another bag (can't think of the name of the life of me!!!) in the sale section. the second bag sold out before i could make a decision  so i bought a Bexley Cindy wallet in chocolate and a Gramercy tote. Darn it all!! I shouldn't have waited so long. haha



ohh the La Casita Sammie is so cute! i love it in that bright purple color. great choice on the wallet, i got my aunt one and she loves it 
post any pictures if you can!


----------



## aaa_1188

hello Kate Spade lovers, just wanted to find out if you have compared the Essex Bike Scout and the Essex Scout in the natural color? They both look very much alike from the website except the bicycle clips. 

Any input would be much appreciated


----------



## linhhhuynh

aaa_1188 said:


> hello Kate Spade lovers, just wanted to find out if you have compared the Essex Bike Scout and the Essex Scout in the natural color? They both look very much alike from the website except the bicycle clips.
> 
> Any input would be much appreciated



i think if you don't plan on removing the strap you should save $50 or so and just get the Essex Scout


----------



## aaa_1188

thanks linhhhuynh!!!


----------



## Binkysmom

Just boughte the "foiled again" bon shopper in metallic bronze/gold at the friends and family. It's so pretty! I've used it since I bought it and love it.


----------



## SupaAsdf

oooh man!!! the bag i wanted is O/S so just the wallet is getting shipped this week. DARN IT. What are the chances that an out of stock "sale" bag will be back in stock? Probably not very high. I know I won't get charged if they don't have it and can't ship it, but darn, I'm disappointed


----------



## ginaki

Does anyone own a five points Camille?
I saw it on ebay in bronze colour and I like it from the photos. Any feedback?


----------



## linhhhuynh

is this it?
i like it! i see there's a bright orange color i like too


----------



## ginaki

linhhhuynh said:


> is this it?
> i like it! i see there's a bright orange color i like too


 
Yes, this is the exact bag and colour!
I first saw it on ebay and then I searched about it and saw the orange colour! I think the call it tangerine.
On ebay it's available in bronze and black. Orange is great too! Very vibrant! I would like a bronze bag and from the photos it is beautiful. It has a colourful lining too.


----------



## platinum_girly

I bought my first KS a few months ago, i have yet to carry it but i have decided that it will be coming with me to the cinema this weekend, i have the Gold coast Margot in black:


----------



## linhhhuynh

ginaki said:


> Yes, this is the exact bag and colour!
> I first saw it on ebay and then I searched about it and saw the orange colour! I think the call it tangerine.
> On ebay it's available in bronze and black. Orange is great too! Very vibrant! I would like a bronze bag and from the photos it is beautiful. It has a colourful lining too.



i do like it! if you get it make sure to post a picture here, please 
i do think bronze can be versatile and make a great semi-neutral 



platinum_girly said:


> I bought my first KS a few months ago, i have yet to carry it but i have decided that it will be coming with me to the cinema this weekend, i have the Gold coast Margot in black:



ooh, Suzie, it's so pretty! i love the long straps. can't wait to see your outfit with it!


----------



## ginaki

linhhhuynh said:


> i do like it! if you get it make sure to post a picture here, please
> i do think bronze can be versatile and make a great semi-neutral


 
Hope I will able to get it soon 
I will post pics definitely!


----------



## platinum_girly

linhhhuynh said:


> ooh, Suzie, it's so pretty! i love the long straps. can't wait to see your outfit with it!


 
Oh for sure, i will add a pic onto here aswell as my thread if that is okay?


----------



## linhhhuynh

platinum_girly said:


> Oh for sure, i will add a pic onto here aswell as my thread if that is okay?



um, yes! i wish more people would post pics of their KS bags +/or outfits into the thread


----------



## linhhhuynh

ginaki said:


> Hope I will able to get it soon
> I will post pics definitely!



please do  but coincidentally, i saw the Tangerine one IRL today!! a lady was wearing it on the metro. very very cute!


----------



## ginaki

linhhhuynh said:


> please do  but coincidentally, i saw the Tangerine one IRL today!! a lady was wearing it on the metro. very very cute!


 
Really? Now I'm one step closer in buying it 

This thing has happened to me too, talking about something and then seeing it!


----------



## linhhhuynh

ginaki said:


> Really? Now I'm one step closer in buying it
> 
> This thing has happened to me too, talking about something and then seeing it!



yeah, it was crazy, i had just seen you asking about it, i Googled it, liked it, and then saw it IRL! it was a nice size, and the striped lining was very fun.


----------



## platinum_girly

Hey *Linhh*, here is my KATE SPADE that i am carrying this evening to the cinema:


----------



## donnaoh

I am liking the Hayworth Floral Karen (cannot seem to figure out how to paste the pic on this thread)....but will wait for a sale....


----------



## linhhhuynh

platinum_girly said:


> Hey *Linhh*, here is my KATE SPADE that i am carrying this evening to the cinema:



you look GREAT Suzie!! i love the pop of color with the scarf. you look very chic!



donnaoh said:


> I am liking the Hayworth Floral Karen (cannot seem to figure out how to paste the pic on this thread)....but will wait for a sale....



is that the bag? (the one i attached) if so, it's so cute!


----------



## platinum_girly

linhhhuynh said:


> you look GREAT Suzie!! i love the pop of color with the scarf. you look very chic!


 
Thankyou so much


----------



## tiggycat

platinum_girly, you do look fabulous and I love your KS (even though generally I don't like chain straps)! And - you look exactly like one of my friends but it can't be her because we're in Canada.


----------



## donnaoh

linhhhuynh said:


> you look GREAT Suzie!! i love the pop of color with the scarf. you look very chic!
> 
> 
> 
> is that the bag? (the one i attached) if so, it's so cute!


Yes! That's the bag....love the colours for spring and summer


----------



## linhhhuynh

donnaoh said:


> Yes! That's the bag....love the colours for spring and summer



totally! and it'd be very cheery in the winter months!


----------



## LeeLee1098

Just chiming in to say that I  Kate. I find her bags great for travel b/c they hold up well, but I'm not overly stressed about it getting dirty. My latest purchase for $99 from Gilt:


----------



## platinum_girly

^What a fab red shade, love it!


----------



## platinum_girly

tiggycat said:


> platinum_girly, you do look fabulous and I love your KS (even though generally I don't like chain straps)! And - you look exactly like one of my friends but it can't be her because we're in Canada.


 
Awww thankyou hunny, that is so sweet of you to say 

And no, unless your friend is a Scottish lass currently staying in England then i am not her  lol!


----------



## donnaoh

linhhhuynh said:


> totally! and it'd be very cheery in the winter months!


OOOhhhh yes! I must get it now then right? You are such an enabler!!

(Thanks for posting the pic of Karen linhhhuynh, I am using it as my signature!)


----------



## Tutu

I really love the Kate Spade Essex bags, and would buy one if only they were available to where I live...

(I was "forced" to opt for a Cambridge Satchel Co. satchel instead  )


----------



## suigenerisB

For me it's kind of weird because while I do like the style of some Kate Spade bags, it's the name on it that bothers me for some reason. I like some of the clothes and jewelry, but I can't see myself carrying around one of their bags- unless the name was scratched/ripped off . I'm the same way about Cole Haan... either no name or cool name for my bags!


----------



## linhhhuynh

donnaoh said:


> OOOhhhh yes! I must get it now then right? You are such an enabler!!
> 
> (Thanks for posting the pic of Karen linhhhuynh, I am using it as my signature!)



heh, YES you have to get it! it really looks adorable. and when you do get it, POST PICTURES!



Tutu said:


> I really love the Kate Spade Essex bags, and would buy one if only they were available to where I live...
> 
> (I was "forced" to opt for a Cambridge Satchel Co. satchel instead  )



the Essex Scout bags are one of my fav KS bags out right now 



suigenerisB said:


> For me it's kind of weird because while I do like the style of some Kate Spade bags, it's the name on it that bothers me for some reason. I like some of the clothes and jewelry, but I can't see myself carrying around one of their bags- unless the name was scratched/ripped off . I'm the same way about Cole Haan... either no name or cool name for my bags!



i understand - i'm kinda like that with Coach


----------



## Nat

I love Kate Spade! Especially her wallets and iPhone cases


----------



## paradise392

i love kate spade! my sister bought my only kate spade bag for my christmas present 2 christmas' ago.  

I want to get a new summer kate spade wallet.  I wanted a pink wallet and saw a few cute ones at kate spade.  I think im going to check out the outlets first though.


----------



## linhhhuynh

i want this! http://www.katespade.com/designer-h...var_PXRU2371_color=108&start=43&cgid=handbags

if only it were a bit smaller. and maybe on sale!


----------



## Nat

platinum_girly said:


> I bought my first KS a few months ago, i have yet to carry it but i have decided that it will be coming with me to the cinema this weekend, i have the Gold coast Margot in black:



Love this! Did you get in the UK or online? TIA!


----------



## platinum_girly

Nat said:


> Love this! Did you get in the UK or online? TIA!


 
My friend actually bought it for me on E-bay, i am surprised by how much it fits, by looking at it you wouldn't think a lot, but it is really roomy, i think because the leather is soft, i totally recommend it


----------



## Nat

platinum_girly said:


> My friend actually bought it for me on E-bay, i am surprised by how much it fits, by looking at it you wouldn't think a lot, but it is really roomy, i think because the leather is soft, i totally recommend it



Thank you! eBay, of course!! What a great find! 

I've been looking at Kate Spade's US website, but they don't ship to Europe. Would be great if they would launch an European website in the future. Oh well.


----------



## Pretty Packages

Very pretty platinum girly....  tell me what you guys think of this bag, in the oyster color.  I found it at the outlet for $180


----------



## Pretty Packages

musicgirl said:


> I'm carrying the La Casita Ginnifer in african violet right now.  I really like it.
> 
> View attachment 1171027


 I like this, saw one at the outlet and I'm thinking of snatching it up.


----------



## Nat

Oh wow, what a beautiful neutral color! The leather looks so soft, very pretty!!


----------



## platinum_girly

Nat said:


> Thank you! eBay, of course!! What a great find!
> 
> I've been looking at Kate Spade's US website, but they don't ship to Europe. Would be great if they would launch an European website in the future. Oh well.


 
Oh wow, they don't?! Well that certainly sucks! I do know that they stock at places like Nordstrom, Melly online, PiperLime, etc that can ship internationally, but yeah, would be awesome if they launches a European webstore, i mean it would make total sense to. HTH


----------



## platinum_girly

Pretty Packages said:


> Very pretty platinum girly.... tell me what you guys think of this bag, in the oyster color. I found it at the outlet for $180


 
I LOVE that bag! Do you happen to have a style name for it please?


----------



## Pretty Packages

platinum_girly said:


> I LOVE that bag! Do you happen to have a style name for it please?


 Yes, Kate Spade Upstate Spence.  I'd love to see how you would rock this bag.   I bet it would make me fall in love with it again.  Right now I'm thinking of returning it.  I keep going back and forth.  BUT I went back to the store to get this bag. 



You all have me worried about the quailty though.  I had a bag, from 2001 and the zipper broke.  I had the nylon baby bag messenger, that everyone loved, and the velcro is coming off.   I'm a lil worried.  This will be my 3rd bag. 

I'm also tired of everything being made in China.


----------



## platinum_girly

*Nat*, here is the bag being sold at Nordstrom: http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/kate-sp...tchel/3136220?origin=category&resultback=3188

*Pretty packages*, i wouldn't worry too much about the quality, i can find no fault with mine, even though i pack it to the rafters when i take it out, to me the quality is actually better than that of Alexander wang (whom i DID experience QC issues with both my Roccos) and i think KS is cheaper than AW, so well worth its cost IMO.


----------



## Pretty Packages

And that bag is so cute on you too!


----------



## Nat

Thanks for the link, *platinum_girly*! 

Upstate Spence...love the name!


----------



## Pretty Packages

Nat, the leather is soft, that zipper is a lil rough though.


----------



## lorihmatthews

I just bought this gorgeous bag yesterday off the Kate Spade website. Can't wait to receive it! It is such a sunny color!


----------



## Nat

Such a happy sunny color, Lori!!


----------



## platinum_girly

Pretty Packages said:


> And that bag is so cute on you too!


 
Awww thanks. I totally think you should get the Spence bag and show us mod pics so that we have some bag porn to drool over 



Nat said:


> Thanks for the link, *platinum_girly*!


 
No problem hun


----------



## Rainey4Pres

YAY a i found a Kate Spade thread! Finally! Can't wait to scroll back and read and see everybody's goodies


----------



## Rainey4Pres

linhhhuynh said:


> SO adorable. i really love this - the only other straw bag i've seen that i like is Lanvin's. $345 is a tiny bit pricey for a straw bag, but if you've got the cash (which i don't ) GET IT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kate Spade was my very first "designer" bag. the things are pretty reasonable at the outlet, and always have something cute!





baglover90 said:


> I never paid attention to her line...I'v never even meet people who were interested in her things....but I just looked her up and I saw a few "wow" pieces and its reasonably priced. Geez! this forum is gunna make me bankrupt with the introduction of other lines.




Me too Me too! I had never given her line a single thought...until a few months ago over the holidays when I stumbled upon a picture of one of her bags online while looking for something else. It was like Bam Wham Love at first sight  - I was in full drool mode and within the month I had made her my very first designer bag purchase ever! A Christmas present to myself  I STILL haven't taken it out yet tho because I'm terrified of messing it up haha!


----------



## lorihmatthews

I forgot to post this earlier but I got this bag a little over a month ago. So unique!


----------



## nygrl

lorihmatthews said:


> I just bought this gorgeous bag yesterday off the Kate Spade website. Can't wait to receive it! It is such a sunny color!



I love the color! Perfect for spring/summer


----------



## Vienne

I like Kate Spade, but i have the gold coast elizabeth that just drives me crazy with the 4 sections, and inner pockets.  I can't find a thing.  I think i'm better off with totes and  clutches.  I do love the metallic quinn and the shady side tote (in orange).


----------



## linhhhuynh

*Pretty Packages,* i LOVE that Upstate bag! the color is gorgeous

*Lori,* your two KS' are so cute!! i love the whimsy of the Typewriter bag  mod shots??


----------



## Pretty Packages

Here you go... I don't know why I was trying to get rid of this bag.  Let me know what you think. 














ok, can't get everything loaded.   give me a second. LOL


----------



## Pretty Packages

ok here are the rest.


----------



## platinum_girly

^Oh i love it, seriously a really nice bag, looks a great size too, congrats babe


----------



## Pretty Packages

Aww, thanks Platinum.  I really needed that extra boost.  LOL


----------



## flutterby

Does anyone know if her bags are faked pretty often?? I bought a bag on Ebay a few months ago and then saw one in the same style at Saks Off Fifth today and it had a few features that are different from mine..


----------



## pointe1134

I really have nothing to add except that I LOVE kate spade! Everything always makes me so happy and cheery! The colors and shapes and funny unique little ideas always make me smile and I think the price is excellent!


----------



## linhhhuynh

flutterby said:


> Does anyone know if her bags are faked pretty often?? I bought a bag on Ebay a few months ago and then saw one in the same style at Saks Off Fifth today and it had a few features that are different from mine..



i'm not too sure, i know they are sometimes. is yours an older version?

*Pretty Packages,* it's gorgeous!


----------



## BonVoyageBaby

I have a KS diaper bag but I haven't been thrilled with the handbags because a lot of them are made of stiff materials and they almost never have exterior pockets or shoulder/ cross body straps.


----------



## gordomom

Hey ladies,

I ran across a link to this article in the Ebay forums and thought it might be useful here too.  Not sure where it best fits, but oh well, as long as the word gets out.

http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-port-smuggling-20110408,0,4134696,full.story


----------



## linhhhuynh

gordomom said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> I ran across a link to this article in the Ebay forums and thought it might be useful here too.  Not sure where it best fits, but oh well, as long as the word gets out.
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-port-smuggling-20110408,0,4134696,full.story


----------



## MissDiverse

I like Kate Spades bags too, I think they are so colorful and fun! I agree that a Kate Spade would make a great starter piece


----------



## linhhhuynh

i want something KS like a wallet or a clutch. i regret selling my wallet for $20  (even though it was nylon).


----------



## kateincali

if any KS fans are looking for a black shoulder bag at a steal, an awesome PFer is parting with hers. $130 OBO


----------



## giacraze

Love it


----------



## killerdolly

xxxxxx


----------



## Tigistylist

killerdolly said:


> hey ladies,
> x!


 

This is a no! no! on TPF. Try Bonanza.


----------



## Chocomint

When I actually left the sticks to buy my first new purse a couple years ago, I planned on getting LV, 'cause that's what I'd heard of.  Didn't see anything that fit me/excited me.  Went next door to Kate Spade, walked out w/a Saddleback Cross-body Small Susanna in Marigold.  Handle was too long for my taste, so I had it shortened.  Still in great condition after much use, still the only one I've seen w/one.


----------



## linhhhuynh

Chocomint said:


> When I actually left the sticks to buy my first new purse a couple years ago, I planned on getting LV, 'cause that's what I'd heard of.  Didn't see anything that fit me/excited me.  Went next door to Kate Spade, walked out w/a Saddleback Cross-body Small Susanna in Marigold.  Handle was too long for my taste, so I had it shortened.  Still in great condition after much use, still the only one I've seen w/one.



ooh! can you post a picture?


----------



## SupaAsdf

Their Sample Sale is back today!!!! Good thru Thursday May 19th.

I already purchased a Bexley Stevie bag to match the wallet I bought from their last sale a couple months back. However....the goods are too great...I might cave in again. 

Link to Sale:
http://www.katespade.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-Kate-Site/default/Sample-ShopHome


----------



## platinum_girly

F%^k! Why is the sample sale only valid for US customers? That sucks!!!


----------



## MissCara

Went to the mall tonight, expecting ro come home with a yellow Marc by Marc Jacobs bag, but ended up with a gold leather Kate Spade Sophie. Soooo soft and sparkly!


----------



## linhhhuynh

MissCara said:


> Went to the mall tonight, expecting ro come home with a yellow Marc by Marc Jacobs bag, but ended up with a gold leather Kate Spade Sophie. Soooo soft and sparkly!



ooh! which MJ? and which KS?


----------



## MissyP

I have loved KS for years but then moved away from the style....BUT they still have great classics. Took advantage of the current sample sale and got a Margot. Can't wait to see it!


----------



## BookWriter

I'm essentially a Kooba-addict but I love the classic lines of Kate Spade's bags and own a few. Bought two more at today's sample sale because the prices were just sooo good (cheaper in a few cases than I've paid for KS at TJMaxx!). Waiting for the Spiney Hill Stevie and Devote Augustine to arrive from the sample sale. In the meantime, I have these:


----------



## Chocomint

http://s1094.photobucket.com/albums/i451/lorihergert/

My Saddleback Susanna.


----------



## MissCara

linhhhuynh said:


> ooh! which MJ? and which KS?


 

It was the yellow MbyMJ House of Marc Sasha.  I just couldn't get past the feeling that it would get filthy.  Something about THAT leather, in THAT color...  

But here's the Gold KS Sophie I ended up with.  I think it'll be a nice light, easy summer go-to bag.


----------



## BookWriter

MissCara said:


> It was the yellow MbyMJ House of Marc Sasha.  I just couldn't get past the feeling that it would get filthy.  Something about THAT leather, in THAT color...
> 
> But here's the Gold KS Sophie I ended up with.  I think it'll be a nice light, easy summer go-to bag.


Cute! and great lining. And so nicely framed by the Purse Forum on your laptop screen...


----------



## BookWriter

platinum_girly said:


> F%^k! Why is the sample sale only valid for US customers? That sucks!!!


IMHO that's a hugely valuable question. Other than the $5 shipping (which they couldn't offer across the pond), I think they should be open to all--it IS an on-line sale, after all. Why don't you write them as a member of tPF? Sometimes companies are just brain-dead with stuff like that. A well-crafted email might get you a response and perhaps (one can hope) a "consolation prize"--perhaps a gift certif or something.


----------



## linhhhuynh

MissCara said:


> It was the yellow MbyMJ House of Marc Sasha.  I just couldn't get past the feeling that it would get filthy.  Something about THAT leather, in THAT color...
> 
> But here's the Gold KS Sophie I ended up with.  I think it'll be a nice light, easy summer go-to bag.



Very cute!!!! The gold is muted but still stands out!


----------



## MissCara

Someone push me over or pull me back from the edge.

The Kennywood bag (and, yes, I'm from Pittsburgh): Is this a great summer tote-it-all, or no?


----------



## jroger1

I'm in love with this bag in mouse:
http://www.katespade.com/designer-h..._color=045&start=18&cgid=sample-sale-handbags
And this one too, in black:
http://www.katespade.com/designer-h..._color=001&start=11&cgid=sample-sale-handbags


----------



## linhhhuynh

MissCara said:


> Someone push me over or pull me back from the edge.
> 
> The Kennywood bag (and, yes, I'm from Pittsburgh): Is this a great summer tote-it-all, or no?



yes! it's cute, and would be great as a summer tote


----------



## SuLi

Hi everyone -- I had a coupon and couldn't resist ordering the Royal Planatation Elephant basket: http://www.katespade.com/royal-plantation-elephant-basket/PXRU2485,default,pd.html

I'm not sure how often I'll get to wear it, but I kept revisiting the picture because it made me smell.  It should be here in the next week or so!


----------



## joni80

I noticed that there are new markdowns on Kate Spade website; there are some good prices that are very tempting. However, I read on this forum that someone received sale items with scratches and scuffs; I myself got a damaged item from their recent sale. That makes me very reluctant to order their sale items again. Does anyone else experience this? Or it is not typical of them and I was only unlucky. Thanks.


----------



## grasshopper

I got a bag that was totally folded!!! The sutton villa, am pretty pissed about that. I have also ordered an iphone case before and the box was completely torn. I'm pretty mad about their exchange policy. It doesn't exist! So if you order a group of stuff to use like a coupon code and wanna exchange for something in a different color, they dun allow that. you can only process a return and re-buy the item. then you lose the discount.


----------



## joni80

grasshopper said:


> I got a bag that was totally folded!!! The sutton villa, am pretty pissed about that. I have also ordered an iphone case before and the box was completely torn. I'm pretty mad about their exchange policy. It doesn't exist! So if you order a group of stuff to use like a coupon code and wanna exchange for something in a different color, they dun allow that. you can only process a return and re-buy the item. then you lose the discount.


Thanks for sharing. I guess I would look elsewhere for a good deal on their bags.


----------



## pickle

for the price of this brand there should be better service. Keeping this in mind, once is a blue moon, I see this brand at TJMaxx.


----------



## BookWriter

pickle said:


> for the price of this brand there should be better service. Keeping this in mind, once is a blue moon, I see this brand at TJMaxx.


I see Kate Spades all the time in TJMaxx and Marshalls in south Florida. I've posted several pics in the TJMaxx finds threads here. I'm in Ohio now for the summer and will be checking to see what they stock up here--it might be a regional thing.


----------



## ukamaka

I had one of her bag,just sold it on ebay


----------



## BagaholicAnon

I ordered the goat skin Sammie from the sale and I just LOVE it! The leather is so light and soft and its just a beautiful bag! Even though shipping was $27 to Hawaii, it was totally worth it! It's a crossbody with a removable strap and the smaller strap fits over my shoulder! The bag arrived nicely packaged as well. I highly recommend this bag!


----------



## jroger1

I ordered Roland Park Cecilia in Mouse from Sample Sale last week OMG this is one beautiful bag inside & out.  It arrived quickly, wrapped meticulously and is 100% perfect.  This is what I expect especially from a non-returnable sample sale.  I have in the past ordered a bag that was on sale and had a pretty bad scratch.  I buffed it out best I could but decided to live with it.  I had ordered another bag that was on clearance and was a completely different color (orange vs. pink) and they made an exception and took it back.  So overall I've been pleased with their products and service.


----------



## gordomom

joni80 said:


> I noticed that there are new markdowns on Kate Spade website; there are some good prices that are very tempting. However, I read on this forum that someone received sale items with scratches and scuffs; I myself got a damaged item from their recent sale. That makes me very reluctant to order their sale items again. Does anyone else experience this? Or it is not typical of them and I was only unlucky. Thanks.



Hi - you might have read one of my posts about receiving damaged items.  I've received several items that have been damaged, so I am losing faith. This last sample sale, I ordered a Jane St. Lisa wallet (gold and pink) and also a Lincoln Road Darla (black patent).  The Lisa was very nicely packaged, wrapped in flannel with padding and in a plastic bag.  It did have some light scuffs, but nothing I would get too upset over.

The Darla was in a box with no padding, tissue, or any protective layer whatsoever.  It also has what looks like a large water spot/stain around the license plate.  I wiped it (somewhat rigorously) with a soft cloth and some of it came off, but the stain is still visible.  It's such a cute wallet that I'm keeping it, but still annoyed that it had such damage in the first place.

If they stated in the sample sale info that the items might be damaged, I wouldn't be as irritated.  I shouldn't be surprised though...I have also received damaged items the regular KS sales and also from full-price boutiques of other brands that shall remain nameless, but start with a C.  

I suppose I should rebel, but I do love the KS product overall.  So far, everything I have is in great shape after a good amount of use, so maybe some scuffs or stains will soon fade in my memory...


----------



## joni80

gordomom said:


> Hi - you might have read one of my posts about receiving damaged items.  I've received several items that have been damaged, so I am losing faith. This last sample sale, I ordered a Jane St. Lisa wallet (gold and pink) and also a Lincoln Road Darla (black patent).  The Lisa was very nicely packaged, wrapped in flannel with padding and in a plastic bag.  It did have some light scuffs, but nothing I would get too upset over.
> 
> The Darla was in a box with no padding, tissue, or any protective layer whatsoever.  It also has what looks like a large water spot/stain around the license plate.  I wiped it (somewhat rigorously) with a soft cloth and some of it came off, but the stain is still visible.  It's such a cute wallet that I'm keeping it, but still annoyed that it had such damage in the first place.
> 
> If they stated in the sample sale info that the items might be damaged, I wouldn't be as irritated.  I shouldn't be surprised though...I have also received damaged items the regular KS sales and also from full-price boutiques of other brands that shall remain nameless, but start with a C.
> 
> I suppose I should rebel, but I do love the KS product overall.  So far, everything I have is in great shape after a good amount of use, so maybe some scuffs or stains will soon fade in my memory...



I'd like to update on my situation. I complained in an email with KS about the damaged item I got from their sample sale; and they agreed to take it back. So I am happy about that. 

I DO love their bags, just don't want the hassle of returning and can't bear the few scratches and cracks in a newly bought product; that's why I am curious about the possibility of getting a damaged product from them.


----------



## BookWriter

joni80 said:


> I'd like to update on my situation. I complained in an email with KS about the damaged item I got from their sample sale; and they agreed to take it back. So I am happy about that.
> 
> I DO love their bags, just don't want the hassle of returning and can't bear the few scratches and cracks in a newly bought product; that's why I am curious about the possibility of getting a damaged product from them.


Both my Stevie and my Devote from the recent online sample sale came in and they're in perfect condition. Wrapped securely, packed securely. 

It's sad to hear others received damaged bags. I'd definitely let KS know about something like that--the head honchos (or honchettes) in the front office aren't the ones back in the warehouse packing and shipping the items. They don't know and can't act unless someone tells them about the problem. (I grew up in a manufacturing business so trust me, I know how that works. The front office doesn't know about a lax employee until someone tells the front office...) 

Now, if after being told the company makes no effort to correct things... then that's a different matter. But a company with the reputation of KS SHOULD (IMHO) react and fix things.


----------



## gordomom

BookWriter said:


> Both my Stevie and my Devote from the recent online sample sale came in and they're in perfect condition. Wrapped securely, packed securely.
> 
> It's sad to hear others received damaged bags. I'd definitely let KS know about something like that--the head honchos (or honchettes) in the front office aren't the ones back in the warehouse packing and shipping the items. They don't know and can't act unless someone tells them about the problem. (I grew up in a manufacturing business so trust me, I know how that works. The front office doesn't know about a lax employee until someone tells the front office...)
> 
> Now, if after being told the company makes no effort to correct things... then that's a different matter. But a company with the reputation of KS SHOULD (IMHO) react and fix things.



Good points, Bookwriter and Joni80! I'm glad Joni wrote to let KS know.  

I am contemplating it, but since I just wrote about items from the Feb sale, I am nervous about being labelled a complainer (have read articles about companies that track that info and blackball you).  Part of me thinks - do I want to support a company that does that and the other thinks - will I still enjoy the wallet as is?  Also, is it worth the time and hassle since it was a great deal?  

One of my friends doesn't mind wear from handling, but I typically want an item to be pristine.

Maybe we should start a thread - how perfect should an item be @ full price, sale or clearance?


----------



## TXGirlie

fwiw I just received a pink gold coast lacey wallet from the sale. It's perfect! (whew)
I may try my luck again with another item...


----------



## Spielberg1

i definitely like the kate spade bags i see !

i want to get this one for my mom... the judd mott street in black

i just wish this same bag came in a more textured/pebbled leather. I worry this one will get scratched up/marked easily...

http://www.endless.com/dp/B004SGN5L...e=395033&linkCode=asn&creativeASIN=B004SGN5LI


----------



## BagaholicAnon

There are a bunch of Kate Spade bags on the Lord & Taylor site at 25% off!


----------



## pandorabox

I kind of like this one.. it caught my eye.. 

http://www.lordandtaylor.com/eng/ha...y_Valley_Adeline_Handbag-lordandtaylor/171405


----------



## linhhhuynh

pandorabox said:


> I kind of like this one.. it caught my eye..
> 
> http://www.lordandtaylor.com/eng/ha...y_Valley_Adeline_Handbag-lordandtaylor/171405



i really like that! very cute. this popped up too, not a bag, but i love the color...

http://www.lordandtaylor.com/eng/wo...-Fiorella_Short_Necklace-lordandtaylor/174321


----------



## mothbeast

I saw the Bixby in the KS store and liked it. I've been looking at frame bags aand it's super light.


----------



## foxycleopatra

Hi ladies, I'm desperately trying to find the GOLD COAST "MARYANNE" in GARNET RED, large size $445 original retail).  The Garnet color apparently is extremely hard to find.  Nordstrom carried it several months back and is completely sold out nationwide.  Called Kate Spade boutiques and they are also long sold out.  Also never seen this color on eBay.

Has anyone seen this anywhere?  TIA!


----------



## FillerAve

I just got my first kate spade bag and I'm pleasantly surprised. For some reason I just hadn't given much attention to them in the past. I especially like the price point. It's good quality and doesn't break the bank. Many of her designs are work-friendly too, which I love.


----------



## BagaholicAnon

^I totally agree!  One of my first designer bags was a Kate Spade and I'm rediscovering her now.  The prices are great and the styles are really classy and ladylike!  I picked up a La Casita Sammie at the sample sale, absolutely love it and was thrilled to discover it's chevre!  I'm hoping the whole La Casita line is chevre, so I just got another bag from that line off eBay.  I'll post pics of both bags when I get the eBay one.


----------



## junzi

i just saw the harrison street lacey metallic 

http://www.katespade.com/womens-wal...dwvar_PWRU1894_color=711&start=4&cgid=wallets

in stores today. the SA said that abrasions might cause the gold colour to come off... is there anyway to maintain the gold finish? i love the colour!!!


----------



## PickyCoachLover

foxycleopatra said:


> Hi ladies, I'm desperately trying to find the GOLD COAST "MARYANNE" in GARNET RED, large size $445 original retail). The Garnet color apparently is extremely hard to find. Nordstrom carried it several months back and is completely sold out nationwide. Called Kate Spade boutiques and they are also long sold out. Also never seen this color on eBay.
> 
> Has anyone seen this anywhere? TIA!


 

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
  
I am supposed to be on ban...why must you torture me? 
LOL! I have the neon pink Maryanne and never even knew this color existed. It is the same color as my car, the most perfect shade of red...Oh, if you find this bag, please send me some more pictures of it.


----------



## Princess Garnet

I LOVE Kate Spade!! I went to the Kate Spade outlet in Las Vegas and needless to say I got addicted to the brand!! I bought a few items there including the most adorable little wallet I ever saw  I never was a KS fan before since I wasn't a fan of all the boxy bags I saw at the boutique a few years ago (it has since closed down). But the outlet made me interested in the brand even more now. Love KS! I hope to own one of her larger bags soon.


----------



## pasdedeux1

I am currently coveting the sugar hill janet in both colors...if anyone sees one at an outlet, can you please post? It's current season, but if I can get a deal on it, I will wait...

http://www.lordandtaylor.com/sugar-hill-janet-crossbody.shtml


----------



## BagaholicAnon

As promised, here's a pic of my Camden satchel.  I absolutely love it!  It's goat skin, and super soft and slouchy.  It has tons of pockets and space, and it fits over my shoulder!  It's not big though, as I like smaller bags.  The crossbody bag from the same line looks very similar, and is also goat skin.  I have both and love them both!


----------



## DiorDeVille

^Oooh, I like the Camden!

I made the mistake of looking at her accessories page over the weekend and ended up ordering about 4 new bangles.  She has sooooo much adorable jewelry for absolutely nothing!


----------



## BagaholicAnon

Thanks DiorDeVille!  I just love her!  I've been avoiding looking at the bangles!  Post pics when you get them!


----------



## chocolux

I've been eyeing the Gold Coast Shimmer Maryanne Small in black, but I'm not sure if it's worth it... what do you guys think?


----------



## BagaholicAnon

I really like the Maryanne bags, but I wouldn't get anything at full price.  Eventually they all go on sale!


----------



## hichloe

I personally like their new collection of handbags, especially the maryanne model - it looks so classic and expensive!


----------



## BagaholicAnon

Certain Kate Spade bags/wallets are 30% off on Amazon!


----------



## chocolux

BagaholicAnon said:


> I really like the Maryanne bags, but I wouldn't get anything at full price.  Eventually they all go on sale!



I mean $375 retail price for Kate Spade is not exactly cheap... I feel like at this price point, there are a whole lot of other options.   Do you think the Gold Coast Maryanne will really go on sale at some point?  lol


----------



## BagaholicAnon

I actually think it was on sale a couple weeks ago at the Lord & Taylor friends and family at 25% off. Amazon has a bunch of bags on sale but that wasn't one if them. Just keep your eyes open for sales! I'll pm you if I see any!


----------



## MB88

I've passed by her stores before-but I don't know much about her products--Any suggestions?

I like seeing new American designers pop up.


----------



## jroger1

Nordstrom has the Kate Spade Cobble Hill Leslie Satchel in Persimmon on sale 33% off for $279.   I love this purse - so cute & sophisticated at the same time.  

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/kate-sp...ie-leather-satchel/3194855?origin=shoppingbag


----------



## jroger1

When I clicked on your link, it brought up the black sugar hill for $112.50.  There's also a 20% promo "SUN" but usually they exclude Kate Spade.



pasdedeux1 said:


> I am currently coveting the sugar hill janet in both colors...if anyone sees one at an outlet, can you please post? It's current season, but if I can get a deal on it, I will wait...
> 
> http://www.lordandtaylor.com/sugar-hill-janet-crossbody.shtml


----------



## DiorDeVille

MB88 said:


> I've passed by her stores before-but I don't know much about her products--Any suggestions?
> 
> I like seeing new American designers pop up.


 
Kate Spade has been around for quite some time, I think - I know she's uber-popular with some of the midwestern / Bible Belt Jr. League ladies.  I can never find any of her clothes that I'm fond of, but her accessories and bags are becoming a bit more whimsical and tongue-in-cheek lately, which I love.


----------



## Princess Garnet

BagaholicAnon said:


> Certain Kate Spade bags/wallets are 30% off on Amazon!


Ooo, thanks Bagaholic! I have to check this out!


----------



## ninja_please

What about Jack Spade? I can't be the only girl carrying a Jack Spade messenger bag.


----------



## pmburk

I like Kate Spade, I became a fan of her about 10-11 years ago when her bags first became really popular and the "Sam" was the "it" bag. I'm starting to look at some of her new stuff and I really like it! The jewelry is cute and I like some of the bags and accessories.


----------



## BagaholicAnon

The L&T 20% didn't work for Kate Spade, but they do have a couple bags on sale.


----------



## BagaholicAnon

Just got the last black nylon small Maryanne tote off L&T for half price!


----------



## OMG3kids

I don't own any KS items, but I'm a big fan of her bags!  She has a pretty decent sale on her website right now.


----------



## DiorDeVille

BagaholicAnon said:


> Thanks DiorDeVille! I just love her! I've been avoiding looking at the bangles! Post pics when you get them!


 
I will try - I really really really need to learn how to post pics on here. :shame:

Ninja, I love the look of Jack Spade - they seem like they would look super-chic on us girls -  but haven't seen any of the bags in person ... are they comparable to the Kate bags?


----------



## BagaholicAnon

^re:  posting pics, there's a sticky somewhere (helpful, I know!), that explains it.  Or, if your pic is saved on your computer, just click the "Go Advanced" button at the botttom of the replies and attach the pic file.


----------



## redroze

I just bought the cobble hill small Leslie in cream from Amazon. Almost thought I missed out as they only had orange and a pale tan colour available on the KS website and Nordstrom. Soooo glad Amazon had it. Will post pics when it arrives!! Very excited as it's my first Kate Spade!! I've seen the high quality of her bags IRL so I know that it will be amazing.


http://couture.zappos.com/n/p/dp/70300160/c/1892.html On Zappos


----------



## OMG3kids

That cobble hill small Leslie is very nice looking!!! Can't wait to see your reveal.


----------



## redroze

Me too!! I've been lusting after the miu miu mini bow but could not justify the
Price tag given the quality issues and some details that bugged me (the bow isn't pebbled leather like my Roots bags which are super soft and smooshy and durable, the bows make it a bit trendy, didn't like the ring hardware detailing). I found this bag on Nordies and just about fainted. Much more my style than the bow. Eeekk soooo excited to see it!


----------



## BagaholicAnon

I looked at this bag in the store and the leather is really nice.  Congratulations!


----------



## jaimemc

I never was a Kate Spade fan until my last visit to Nordstroms about 2 months ago.  There in front of me in the purse section was this gorgeous leather quilted (Chanel like design) shoulder bag in the color of cream...it was perfect!  It was much less then a Chanel bag (around $400) and fit on my shoulder like it was custom made for me.  I had to buy it.  I now am a Kate fan


----------



## BagaholicAnon

I love how so many of her bags fit on the shoulder!  I really think they are very classy looking.


----------



## linhhhuynh

a classic KS from a great pfer!! BIN $30! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140570449264


----------



## indigo16

Has anyone seen the Gardiner's Bay Quinn in person or has a IRL photo of it?  I'm wondering if it's shiny or a matte leather.  Thinking about getting it in navy.  Thanks!

http://www.katespade.com/gardiner%27s-bay-quinn/098689314310,default,pd.html


----------



## Angelic Pretty

I love Kate Spade  I just bought these! I can't wait for them to arrive


----------



## BagaholicAnon

That fish coinpurse is adorable! Where did you find it?


----------



## gordomom

chocolux said:


> I mean $375 retail price for Kate Spade is not exactly cheap... I feel like at this price point, there are a whole lot of other options.   Do you think the Gold Coast Maryanne will really go on sale at some point?  lol



Did yu ever get your Gold Coast Maryanne?  It's on sale on rue la la today for $199.99!!!


----------



## BagaholicAnon

Extra 25% off sale bags on katespade.com with the code *sale25*!


----------



## BookWriter

Bought this Stevie and the Devote a bit back on the sample sale on the Kate Spade site--just getting around to photographing them now. Very pleased with both. I know there was some comment that some received their sample sale bags in less than lovely condition. All was perfect with mine. I adore the polka dot canvas Stevie as a great go-to bag. And the Devote is elegant elegant elegant. A bit smaller than I usually carry but is fab arm candy!


----------



## chocolux

gordomom said:


> Did yu ever get your Gold Coast Maryanne?  It's on sale on rue la la today for $199.99!!!



Nope i had no idea!  Thanks for the heads up, I'll check it out


----------



## redroze

Leslie has arrived and I LOVE her. Pictures really don't do this bag justice. It looks so beautiful in person and I love how there's a big pocket under the flap. The leather is amazing and the gold embossed logo with the spade above it, and gold-plated hardware, makes it look so expensive. It's a nice cream that goes with everything. It's so me!!!


----------



## BookWriter

redroze said:


> Leslie has arrived and I LOVE her. Pictures really don't do this bag justice. It looks so beautiful in person and I love how there's a big pocket under the flap. The leather is amazing and the gold embossed logo with the spade above it, and gold-plated hardware, makes it look so expensive. It's a nice cream that goes with everything. It's so me!!!


Ooh, lovely! I adore light-colored bags but I'm soooo bad with them. I can chance a darker tan or mustard but when I get into the cream and white colors...yikes! (I wear jeans a lot and dye-transfer is an on-going problem). That's a perfect summer bag--enjoy!


----------



## Angelic Pretty

BagaholicAnon said:


> That fish coinpurse is adorable! Where did you find it?



It's on the Kate Spade website on sale!


----------



## BagaholicAnon

^It's not there anymore, must be sold out  I wonder if the stores will have it?  How much was it?


----------



## boldaslove

redroze said:


> Leslie has arrived and I LOVE her. Pictures really don't do this bag justice. It looks so beautiful in person and I love how there's a big pocket under the flap. The leather is amazing and the gold embossed logo with the spade above it, and gold-plated hardware, makes it look so expensive. It's a nice cream that goes with everything. It's so me!!!



Oh my!  What a beautiful bag   I'm in love!    I've been debating getting this bag, I definitely like the smaller size rather than the big size.  How's the zipper on your bag?  The one I looked at in store kept catching.


----------



## joni80

redroze said:


> Leslie has arrived and I LOVE her. Pictures really don't do this bag justice. It looks so beautiful in person and I love how there's a big pocket under the flap. The leather is amazing and the gold embossed logo with the spade above it, and gold-plated hardware, makes it look so expensive. It's a nice cream that goes with everything. It's so me!!!



Congrats! I have the bigger version in red and I LOVE IT. I would love to have the cross-body strap for mine also, but it doesn't come with the big one. 
For me, opening the zipper while in use is a bit of a pain, but I love this bag so much that I don't mind some "extra" pain.


----------



## redroze

Thanks I keep admiring it!!

I only had a problem with the zipper once. It didn't stick totally, just a bit. Since then it's been gliding both ways fine with either of the double zippers. It could be that you have to ensure the foldover flap is straight so the alignment is good. It's worth it as the flap is so cute!!

Joni - I didn't see it in red! What type of red is it - orange red? Lipstick red? I do like the crossbody strap but for a bigger size it may look awkward hanging on your body.


----------



## joni80

redroze said:


> Thanks I keep admiring it!!
> 
> I only had a problem with the zipper once. It didn't stick totally, just a bit. Since then it's been gliding both ways fine with either of the double zippers. It could be that you have to ensure the foldover flap is straight so the alignment is good. It's worth it as the flap is so cute!!
> 
> Joni - I didn't see it in red! What type of red is it - orange red? Lipstick red? I do like the crossbody strap but for a bigger size it may look awkward hanging on your body.



I think the color is called Persimmon. Someone posted this Nordstrom link earlier. 
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/kate-sp...e=1&siteId=oGj7akNVsTg-vHXg85y4Ak9h2V7ScRbYCQ


----------



## Angelic Pretty

BagaholicAnon said:


> ^It's not there anymore, must be sold out  I wonder if the stores will have it?  How much was it?



Aww  It went from $95 to $67


----------



## ahbui83

Kate Spade online having sale

take an extra 25% off sale + free shipping!
enter code SALE25 at checkout

Till 14th July


----------



## lvdreamer

Angelic Pretty said:


> Aww  It went from $95 to $67


 
If you bought it within 2 weeks of the sale, you should contact KS by e-mail as I believe they do price adjustments within 14 days.


----------



## Angelic Pretty

lvdreamer said:


> If you bought it within 2 weeks of the sale, you should contact KS by e-mail as I believe they do price adjustments within 14 days.



I bought it at the sale price , I just said aww because it had sold out


----------



## janice

i only have one Kate Spade handbag and I love her. Bought her in Palo Alto about 4 years ago every time I wear her I smile, the small carla in tuxedo park, black


----------



## PaisleyDaisy

I have a small bag that I believe is the Mini Brennan Crossbody Bag in a bright red color.  I wasn't looking for any designer bag, I was looking for a small purse that would hold just the essentials but still looked stylish. I happened to go in the KS store with a friend and found it. It fits my phone, keys, money, lippies and some mints.  I don't use it often but when I do I get so many compliments.


----------



## iloveelmo

I got a KS bag years ago when she was first starting out...designing everything herself etc. She was virtually unknown, and appeared on the old Martha Stewart show ( before they both went commercial) my KS is a boxy nylon tote that has held up for years, is incredibly functional and classically simple. Love love love the fact that it is so old and in such great shape!


----------



## Angelic Pretty

My bags got here


----------



## BagaholicAnon

That fish is sooooo cute!


----------



## lvdreamer

Angelic Pretty said:


> My bags got here


 
Your new Quinn is cute, but that fish is so adorable!  Congrats!


----------



## Srta.Chinchilla

I think KS will be timeless. The shapes are just so perfect.


----------



## Angelic Pretty

lvdreamer said:


> Your new Quinn is cute, but that fish is so adorable!  Congrats!



Thank you !


----------



## kaitydid

Angelic Pretty said:


> My bags got here


 
The fishie is so cute!


----------



## PursePicky

The Essex Scout is so cute! I've seen it in tons of mags lately in amazing colours!


----------



## tiggycat

Still loving my Tina - my favourite of all my bags except for my LV. Unfortunately I haven't found any more that I like enough to buy. Tina is too small for daily use but I carry it a few times a year to parties.


----------



## redroze

Love the gold fish purse!! It's so adorable.

Here's me taking Leslie out for a spin. I've never been a purse-in-the-arm-crook kinda girl but I felt very ladylike. LOL


----------



## indigo16

redroze said:


> Love the gold fish purse!! It's so adorable.
> 
> Here's me taking Leslie out for a spin. I've never been a purse-in-the-arm-crook kinda girl but I felt very ladylike. LOL




So pretty!


----------



## OMG3kids

The new quilted stuff KS has at Nordstrom is gorgeous. Very classic.


----------



## donnaoh

Yesterday, my DH drove me down to the outlet mall (2 hours each way) and to the nearby mega mall to do some shopping. Actually I was looking forward to going to Nordie's and looking at the new Dooney Florentine's but wasn't too blown away with what I saw..

Instead, I found a KS bag I fell in love with at the outlet I don't know much about KS bags but I am thinking this one is MMF. It is the Delancy St Noel Joisan in Celedon. I love this colour. 

Here she is!


----------



## donnaoh

Soft and slouchy!


----------



## donnaoh

Pretty lining!


----------



## BagaholicAnon

Beautiful bag!  I love that outside pocket!


----------



## donnaoh

BagaholicAnon said:


> Beautiful bag!  I love that outside pocket!


Thanks!


----------



## kaitydid

donnaoh said:


> Yesterday, my DH drove me down to the outlet mall (2 hours each way) and to the nearby mega mall to do some shopping. Actually I was looking forward to going to Nordie's and looking at the new Dooney Florentine's but wasn't too blown away with what I saw..
> 
> Instead, I found a KS bag I fell in love with at the outlet I don't know much about KS bags but I am thinking this one is MMF. It is the Delancy St Noel Joisan in Celedon. I love this colour.
> 
> Here she is!


 
I love the color! The lining is so much fun!


----------



## girl12532

donnaoh said:


> Pretty lining!



oo these are both adorable!


----------



## CaliInTim

I like Kate Spade, but I don't own any handbags! Only shoes and sunglasses! The Kate Spade look is definitely more "structured" if you will. But I have seen some really adorable handbags made by her!


----------



## CaliInTim

donnaoh, that handbag is gorgeous!


----------



## donnaoh

CaliInTim said:


> donnaoh, that handbag is gorgeous!


Thanks! I took her out today and I love her!


----------



## ninja_please

DiorDeVille said:


> I will try - I really really really need to learn how to post pics on here. :shame:
> 
> Ninja, I love the look of Jack Spade - they seem like they would look super-chic on us girls -  but haven't seen any of the bags in person ... are they comparable to the Kate bags?



I've had my canvas messenger bag since for about six years, and it's a little faded because it's black, but it's still in amazing shape! By the way, I use it about once a week.


----------



## donnaoh

kaitydid said:


> I love the color! The lining is so much fun!


Mee too! I love this bag!


----------



## donnaoh

girl12532 said:


> oo these are both adorable!


thanks!


----------



## BagAddict4Ever

I love her fun bags like the clutches they always have a fun vibe to them. I was wondering though do the clutches come with dustbags too?


----------



## NumberCruncher

I am so impressed with how knowledgeable about KS all of you are.  Therefore, I am hoping you will be kind enough to provide some honest thoughts/feedback.  Over the weekend, I purchased the Mott Street Judd (in black) for $283, which I thought was a good price (this is my first KS).  However, after placing my order, I am having some buyer's remorse, and now after reading this thread, I am really questioning if this is the "right bag" for me and/or if I should return it  

My reasons for selecting the MSJ:  Zip top (great for traveling), 8-1/2" x 11" or A4 folders will fit and also my personal stuff, bag is structured (so I can easily reach for contracts during business mtgs), no loud or distracting hardware.  However, I also need a bag which I would feel good about taking into business meetings or perhaps even a job interview.  Should I consider a different Designer/Bag??


----------



## BagaholicAnon

I think the Mott St. Judd is a very professional bag.  I'm sure you'll love it!


----------



## NumberCruncher

BagaholicAnon, thank you for sharing your thoughts!!  I greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Betty196

I'm a huge fan of Kate Spade. She has a good choice of color and offers unique styles without being over the top.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I've had Coach bags, Louis Vuitton and Chanel and I've fallen in love with Kate Spade! They seem very well made, classic styles and the price is great for someone that's as fickle as me. This brand is definitely a keeper!!
(Wish Kate Spade had it's own sub forum.......)


----------



## OMG3kids

I'm finding that I really like some of her accessories. Sun hats, etc.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

platinum_girly said:


> Hey *Linhh*, here is my KATE SPADE that i am carrying this evening to the cinema:



Omg, I LOVE this!


----------



## platinum_girly

Coach Lover Too said:


> Omg, I LOVE this!


 
Adorable isn't it? The leather quality is fab for the price point, and i just love the creamy lining with gold metallic polka dots, too cute!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

platinum_girly said:


> Adorable isn't it? The leather quality is fab for the price point, and i just love the creamy lining with gold metallic polka dots, too cute!




It's so cute that I just bought a red one off ebay!!
(I wish other Kate Spade owners would post pics! I'd love to look at all of them.)


----------



## OMG3kids

Her newer quilted bags are really beautiful!!


----------



## KayuuKathey

Love Kate Spade, so simple yet chic. She can colorblock well and use great bright colors.

I got this bright green pencil case like 1 month ago, its so lovely.

I agree, the bags are great lately. I loved this black tote with zebras on it.  Saw it at the outlet. IT was 99 bucks with 30-40 percent off. Should have bought it. Maybe I will go this weekend to try to see if that sale is still there.


----------



## kaitydid

OMG3kids said:


> Her newer quilted bags are really beautiful!!


 
They really are! I bought the Gold Coast Elizabeth in black about a month ago as a birthday present to myself. It's such a beautiful bag! I originally wanted it in the cashew color, but I ended up buying it in black. I don't regret it at all! The black is such a classic color. The quilting detail is amazing. I've used it a couple of times and just love it.

I have some pictures. Sorry for the quality!


----------



## platinum_girly

Coach Lover Too said:


> It's so cute that I just bought a red one off ebay!!
> (I wish other Kate Spade owners would post pics! I'd love to look at all of them.)


 
OMG i bet it is lovely in red! Can't wait to see it!!! 



kaitydid said:


> They really are! I bought the Gold Coast Elizabeth in black about a month ago as a birthday present to myself. It's such a beautiful bag! I originally wanted it in the cashew color, but I ended up buying it in black. I don't regret it at all! The black is such a classic color. The quilting detail is amazing. I've used it a couple of times and just love it.
> 
> I have some pictures. Sorry for the quality!


 
Wow this is gorgeous! It is really similar to my margot, does it fir comfortably on the shoulder? Congrats BTW


----------



## sandc

I just bought my first Kate Spade.  I haven't seen it irl yet, but everytime I see it online I want it.  Endless had it at 20% off, so I pulled the trigger.  I should have it Friday. I really hope I like it as much irl as I do online.


----------



## donnaoh

kaitydid said:


> They really are! I bought the Gold Coast Elizabeth in black about a month ago as a birthday present to myself. It's such a beautiful bag! I originally wanted it in the cashew color, but I ended up buying it in black. I don't regret it at all! The black is such a classic color. The quilting detail is amazing. I've used it a couple of times and just love it.
> 
> I have some pictures. Sorry for the quality!


Classy and functionally roomy bag! What more could you ask for? I love this bag!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

sandc said:


> I just bought my first Kate Spade.  I haven't seen it irl yet, but everytime I see it online I want it.  Endless had it at 20% off, so I pulled the trigger.  I should have it Friday. I really hope I like it as much irl as I do online.



I just ordered that same one in black!! I purged all my bags and I'm on a Kate Spade kick!
I've decided I'd rather carry a $400 bag and put the other $3,000 in my wallet.
I don't feel any different when I would carry my Chanel's than I do when I carry a Kate Spade. As a matter of fact, I'm happier because KS serves the exact same purpose, looks just as nice, *imo* and *if* something were to happen to it, I'm not out that much money. I still can't believe I spent more than $7000 on two Chanel flaps. What the hell was I thinking?!?

Kate Spade is the best of both worlds....looks great and leaves money to spare! 

Can't wait to see what you think of yours! I agree with you, the picture is GORGEOUS (and the reviews are good too.) Post pics when you get it!!


----------



## kaitydid

platinum_girly said:


> OMG i bet it is lovely in red! Can't wait to see it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow this is gorgeous! It is really similar to my margot, does it fir comfortably on the shoulder? Congrats BTW


 
Thank you!  It's very comfortable on the shoulder! I wasn't too sure if it would be, but when I used it for the first time I was amazed how comfy it was. I had a lot of things in it the last time I used it and it was still very comfy. 



donnaoh said:


> Classy and functionally roomy bag! What more could you ask for? I love this bag!


 
Thank you!  I love it too! It's a very classy bag, another reason why I decided to buy it in black. I definitely can use it for many years to come!


----------



## twboi

loves kate spade bags!!!!! love the bright colors of them.. makes them stand out!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

They just listed some new ones on the KS website. Love the teal color!

http://www.katespade.com/designer-handbags/handbags,default,sc.html


----------



## kaitydid

Coach Lover Too said:


> They just listed some new ones on the KS website. Love the teal color!
> 
> http://www.katespade.com/designer-handbags/handbags,default,sc.html


 
Wow! That teal color is gorgeous!


----------



## BagaholicAnon

I'm really loving a lot of these bags!  Can't wait for the next sale!


----------



## platinum_girly

kaitydid said:


> Thank you!  It's very comfortable on the shoulder! I wasn't too sure if it would be, but when I used it for the first time I was amazed how comfy it was. I had a lot of things in it the last time I used it and it was still very comfy.


 
That's good to hear, i really love my margot but i would like something a bit bigger for when i have more to carry so i have been contemplating this, thankyou for your great review


----------



## Coach Lover Too

BagaholicAnon said:


> I'm really loving a lot of these bags!  Can't wait for the next sale!



I received a code today for 20% off any full priced item over $50.

SUMMER20

Treat yourself to something cute!


----------



## sandc

My cream Gold Coast Maryanne came today. It is a beautiful bag, but I decided the cream color wasn't for me.  I think black would be better for me.


----------



## kaitydid

platinum_girly said:


> That's good to hear, i really love my margot but i would like something a bit bigger for when i have more to carry so i have been contemplating this, thankyou for your great review


 
You're very welcome!  Glad to be of some help! I was able to put in two books, my wallet, eye contact solution, hand sanitizer, my inhaler, my sunglasses, and my cell phone inside with some room left over inside. There are also two side ("hidden") pockets. If I didn't have the books inside, there would've been even more room for other things. It's not a huge bag, but it's roomier than I thought it was going to be. Hope this helps!


----------



## platinum_girly

kaitydid said:


> You're very welcome!  Glad to be of some help! I was able to put in two books, my wallet, eye contact solution, hand sanitizer, my inhaler, my sunglasses, and my cell phone inside with some room left over inside. There are also two side ("hidden") pockets. If I didn't have the books inside, there would've been even more room for other things. It's not a huge bag, but it's roomier than I thought it was going to be. Hope this helps!


 
I can't remember but did you get this is the small or the standard size? because i think the small size is nearly 11 inches in width and the standard nearly 16...i think the standard size might be a better option for me as i am the queen of carrying everything around with me (bar the kitchen sink, lol!) i reallllly need larger bags


----------



## BagaholicAnon

Coach Lover Too said:


> I received a code today for 20% off any full priced item over $50.
> 
> SUMMER20
> 
> Treat yourself to something cute!


 
Thank you!


----------



## kaitydid

platinum_girly said:


> I can't remember but did you get this is the small or the standard size? because i think the small size is nearly 11 inches in width and the standard nearly 16...i think the standard size might be a better option for me as *i am the queen of carrying everything around with me (bar the kitchen sink, lol!)* i reallllly need larger bags


 
 I know what you mean. I've been called the "aunt" or the "mom" of my friends before because I bring everything from time to time, especially things my friends just so happen need. 

I just measured my bag and if I did it correctly, it's about 10 1/2 to 11 inches in width. If you feel like that may be too small, then I would definitely get the one with 16 inches in width. Mine does fine holding all the things I need, but the 16 inches will give you more room to put in that kitchen sink.


----------



## specme

I just bought a Kate spade Jingle bell ring for my daughter at TJ Maxx for 29.99.
It's too cute !!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

BagaholicAnon said:


> Thank you!



You're very welcome.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

sandc said:


> My cream Gold Coast Maryanne came today. It is a beautiful bag, but I decided the cream color wasn't for me.  I think black would be better for me.



I got my black one today and it's beyond gorgeous! It's the perfect size and the leather feels so soft, but still able to stand on it's own. I love everything about it.


----------



## ChantalJane

Im new here but I got this Kate Spade bag as a gift and I love it! 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## socialworker

It's beautiful.  Wear it well.



ChantalJane said:


> Im new here but I got this Kate Spade bag as a gift and I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## redroze

I just bought this little beauty in ballerina pink. All of my bags are neutrals (black, grey, cream) so I wanted something girly for a wallet, and I love the quilted leather. Can't wait to receive it!!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004KKZ1CS/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## LuvAllBags

I'm a big KS fan! Have been carrying my Flo Sunshine Shadyside Magazine Tote all summer!


----------



## donnaoh

LuvAllBags said:


> I'm a big KS fan! Have been carrying my Flo Sunshine Shadyside Magazine Tote all summer!


Do you have a pic of this bag?


----------



## dreamingisfree

I have a pink kate spade wallet and am absolutely in love with it! it's just the right size for all my necessities but small enough that i clear it out once a week of everything i don't need.


----------



## Tomsmom

I just bought a chocolate Natasha wallet while on vacation.  It's gorgeous, the leather is so, so nice and.the perfect size!  I wouldnt have looked at Kate Spade if it weren't for this thread .


----------



## kaitydid

redroze said:


> I just bought this little beauty in ballerina pink. All of my bags are neutrals (black, grey, cream) so I wanted something girly for a wallet, and I love the quilted leather. Can't wait to receive it!!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004KKZ1CS/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER


 
I love that color!


----------



## BagaholicAnon

The Westward collection is out!  Well, it's being presaled anyways:

http://www.katespade.com/westward-c...ction/the-westward-collection,default,sc.html

I'm really loving the clutch!  I noticed it has the LV clasp on the removable strap!

http://www.katespade.com/westward-i...efault,pd.html?start=2&cgid=handbags-westward


----------



## redroze

BagaholicAnon said:


> The Westward collection is out!  Well, it's being presaled anyways:
> 
> http://www.katespade.com/westward-c...ction/the-westward-collection,default,sc.html
> 
> I'm really loving the clutch!  I noticed it has the LV clasp on the removable strap!
> 
> http://www.katespade.com/westward-i...efault,pd.html?start=2&cgid=handbags-westward



That nude clutch IS really adorable...oooo. What do you mean by an LV clasp? Louis Vuitton?


----------



## BagaholicAnon

redroze said:


> That nude clutch IS really adorable...oooo. What do you mean by an LV clasp? Louis Vuitton?


 
Yes, Louis Vuitton!  The Eva has a removable strap with the exact same clasps on the ends!


----------



## redroze

Oh neat!!

The ballerina pink is so cute and feminine. Love it


----------



## BagaholicAnon

I passed by the store yesterday and they had the Westward clutch, but it was a dogleash clip not the LV one!  I double checked the website and it shows the LV one.  Strange......


----------



## mdmd

Can those who own a Kate Spade Maryanne bag comment on what they think of theirs?

The Victoria Falls Maryanne is on sale at katespade.com but I'm not sure if I want a bag with fake Ostrich print. It's a relatively good price, though, so might be a work tote that can bear some daily abuse. 

Thoughts?


----------



## jroger1

I'm hoping someone can give their experience with this bag, I'm looking at the navy maryanne myself.


----------



## mdmd

Hmmm...the bag (esp the Gold Coast) seems rather popular, but no one has commented on a personally-owned one or posted modeling pics. Where are you, Maryanne owners?


----------



## gordomom

Hey ladies,

Just wanted to let you know that I visited the KS outlet north of Seattle and found some great deals.  They have the white gold Montpelier Alessandra, Stevie, and Cabana at a great markdown.  I think they were originally $375-395.  They were marked to $119 (aless) and $139 (Stevie & cabana) plus an additional 30% off!  And if you sign up for their email list they will give you an additional 10% off!

There were a lot of markdowns on other items, but these were by far the best deals I found in the store.

They also have this beautiful new puffer Stevie in dark purple that I will be eyeing through the season...  

Enjoy!


----------



## donnaoh

gordomom said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Just wanted to let you know that I visited the KS outlet north of Seattle and found some great deals.  They have the white gold Montpelier Alessandra, Stevie, and Cabana at a great markdown.  I think they were originally $375-395.  They were marked to $119 (aless) and $139 (Stevie & cabana) plus an additional 30% off!  And if you sign up for their email list they will give you an additional 10% off!
> 
> There were a lot of markdowns on other items, but these were by far the best deals I found in the store.
> 
> They also have this beautiful new puffer Stevie in dark purple that I will be eyeing through the season...
> 
> Enjoy!


OOhhh eeeee! Will be heading down there in September...hopefully will find myself something nice.


----------



## MsJuicyDestiny

I absolutely love Kate Spade!  Got a chance to visit North Georgia Premium Outlets last summer and got some great deals in Kate Spade!!!  Awesome quality and great designs affordable too!!!


----------



## jroger1

Anyone like the new Kate Spade satchel?  
http://www.katespade.com/westward-a...ar_PXRU2960_color=249&start=124&cgid=handbags


----------



## BagaholicAnon

I saw these bags the other day and thought they were actually rather light, but too big for me.  Nice leather and color, especially the blue one.

http://www.katespade.com/westward-w...2949_color=400&start=9&cgid=handbags-westward


----------



## Tigistylist

jroger1 said:


> Anyone like the new Kate Spade satchel?
> http://www.katespade.com/westward-a...ar_PXRU2960_color=249&start=124&cgid=handbags


 
I DO! I DO! The price stinks!


----------



## donnaoh

jroger1 said:


> Anyone like the new Kate Spade satchel?
> http://www.katespade.com/westward-a...ar_PXRU2960_color=249&start=124&cgid=handbags


Nice! The leather looks like it should be thick and yummy but I have heard otherwise...yes, the price of it is


----------



## jxwilliams

So I just saw the Maryanne in black at Nordstrom and almost bought it!  The SA said it has proven to be durable and they have seen no quality control issues with this bag!  It's on my list very classic IMO!


----------



## jxwilliams

Ok *confession time*...   Someone posted a 20% off code for Kate Spade's website so I bought the black Gold Coast Maryanne!  $356 before tax!  Score!


----------



## Marie Lee

I know I posted in here a long time ago, but I have  noticed  some new black fabric tweedy  KS just out, really really cute, don't have the name.. almost got at Von Maur  this week.  The new leather satchels are  good too


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Y'all might think I'm crazy but I swear I love my Kate Spade bags just as much as I do my Chanels. I haven't seen a Kate Spade bag that I didn't like!!


----------



## TejasMama

jxwilliams said:


> Ok *confession time*...   Someone posted a 20% off code for Kate Spade's website so I bought the black Gold Coast Maryanne!  $356 before tax!  Score!



I just happened to see a woman carrying a Gold Coast Maryanne today and it was so gorgeous!  She was dressed casually but it still looked fantastic on her.  Can't wait to see pics of yours!


----------



## x UHOH X

Hi.  My name is Sarah, and I seem to have a slight addiction...







What started out as a few purchase-to-rehab projects on a few Kate Spades (and Coaches) for family members who would never be able to afford them on their own, has now developed into, "OH, I can't POSSIBLY give THIS one away!!"  *sigh.  The three on the left are all now staying.  There are at least three more KS and two more Coach that are ALSO staying.  I have no idea what models some of these are (except the Quinn or Tarytown and a Wellesley?), but honestly, I don't care!  Hubby's out of town and hasn't seen my "project area."  Good thing, too!!  (Not all of these are staying, BTW.)






Anyway.  I wondered why there wasn't a separate Kate Spade forum under contemporary designers...?


----------



## AAB

Not thrilled with the one shipping option. I decided to purchase the streets of new york bon shopper. Only available online. $50 to ship and than I found out that taxes and duties were going to be an additional $70


----------



## joni80

Just in case some of you might not be aware of, there is currently a Kate Spade sample sale online, which last until Sept 1. 

Link: 
http://www.katespade.com/Sampleshop...ding,default,pg.html?cm_sp=ss830-_-sale-_-oas.


----------



## bevie125

joni80 said:


> Just in case some of you might not be aware of, there is currently a Kate Spade sample sale online, which last until Sept 1.
> 
> Link:
> http://www.katespade.com/Sampleshop...ding,default,pg.html?cm_sp=ss830-_-sale-_-oas.


 
I just ordered my first Kate Spade bag with this sale. I've always liked the bags, but I'm kind of a coach junkie, and thought I would venture out a bit. I started with a burberry and now I have just ordered my first Kate Spade the Darien Stevie. Does anyone have this bag or has any input to add?


----------



## marissk

joni80 said:


> Just in case some of you might not be aware of, there is currently a Kate Spade sample sale online, which last until Sept 1.
> 
> Link:
> http://www.katespade.com/Sampleshop...ding,default,pg.html?cm_sp=ss830-_-sale-_-oas.


 
Evil, evil enabler!

I must NOT buy another Quinn. I must NOT buy another Stevie.

But they're pretty...and the prices...WOOO!


----------



## sm840817

http://asianmom.net/2011/08/30/kate-spades-up-to-70-off-sale/


----------



## joni80

marissk said:


> Evil, evil enabler!
> 
> I must NOT buy another Quinn. I must NOT buy another Stevie.
> 
> But they're pretty...and the prices...WOOO!



I know, I know. I've been telling to myself this is the LAST buy for this year, unless.... another sample sale comes before the end of this year


----------



## Miner's wife

I have a Kate Spade diaper bag that I absolutely love. It has really stood up to a lot since I had my daughter. I decided to order the Kent Medium Serena in chocolate. I still need a diaper bag, but thought it would be nice to get a handbag that could hold a couple of diapers/wipes and a small sippy cup for short trips. I also thought it would be nice for times when my daughter is in daycare once a week and just want a regular handbag to carry. 

I'm glad I'm not the only Kate Spade fan out there.


----------



## joni80

Has anyone received their bags from sample sale yet? I received my Chrystie Street Rosaleen in vine today and totally love it. For only $149, it is unbeatable! I am already longing for their next sample sale


----------



## pursegirl57

x UHOH X said:


> Anyway.  I wondered why there wasn't a separate Kate Spade forum under contemporary designers...?



I also don't understand why Kate Spade doesn't have its own forum!  I mostly follow the Coach forum, but I would follow a Kate Spade too if there was one.


----------



## Honeygirl123

Coach Lover Too said:


> I just ordered that same one in black!! I purged all my bags and I'm on a Kate Spade kick!
> I've decided I'd rather carry a $400 bag and put the other $3,000 in my wallet.
> I don't feel any different when I would carry my Chanel's than I do when I carry a Kate Spade. As a matter of fact, I'm happier because KS serves the exact same purpose, looks just as nice, *imo* and *if* something were to happen to it, I'm not out that much money. I still can't believe I spent more than $7000 on two Chanel flaps. What the hell was I thinking?!?
> 
> Kate Spade is the best of both worlds....looks great and leaves money to spare!
> 
> Can't wait to see what you think of yours! I agree with you, the picture is GORGEOUS (and the reviews are good too.) Post pics when you get it!!



I have the black version and love the look of it. I couldn't bring myself spending more than $3000+ on a Chanel purse, so for now...this comes kinda close to fulfilling that need!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Honeygirl123 said:


> I have the black version and love the look of it. I couldn't bring myself spending more than $3000+ on a Chanel purse, so for now...this comes kinda close to fulfilling that need!



I agree. I had Chanel's and ended up selling them because I couldn't justify that kind of money on a purse either. Dunno what I was thinking when I bought them. Got caught up in the moment I guess. 
Kate Spade's bags are just so darn cute! (and I love the cobble hill leather!)


----------



## PurseLoveSF

foxycleopatra said:


> Hi ladies, I'm desperately trying to find the GOLD COAST "MARYANNE" in GARNET RED, large size $445 original retail).  The Garnet color apparently is extremely hard to find.  Nordstrom carried it several months back and is completely sold out nationwide.  Called Kate Spade boutiques and they are also long sold out.  Also never seen this color on eBay.
> 
> Has anyone seen this anywhere?  TIA!
> 
> s3-eu-west-1.amazonaws.com/lyst-static/photos/2010/11/29/kate-spade-garnet-gold-coast-maryanne-quilted-leather-shopper-product-2-87826-683873459_full.jpeg



I knew I remembered seeing someone looking for this on this thread. Don't know if you're still looking for it, but someone is selling the Garnet Red Maryanne on eBay, and it is so gorgeous! If I weren't maxed out on bags right now, I'd get it myself!  

Ugh I wish I could get it -- it looks TDF!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...H_Handbags&hash=item519b093c1b#ht_8390wt_1270


----------



## louise.lau

sorry for my ignorance. Is it cheapest to get a kate spade bag in the US compared to Europe? many thanks.


----------



## gordomom

PurseLoveSF said:


> I knew I remembered seeing someone looking for this on this thread. Don't know if you're still looking for it, but someone is selling the Garnet Red Maryanne on eBay, and it is so gorgeous! If I weren't maxed out on bags right now, I'd get it myself!
> 
> Ugh I wish I could get it -- it looks TDF!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...H_Handbags&hash=item519b093c1b#ht_8390wt_1270




Oooh, that is lovely!  The same seller also has it posted for a little less on Bonanza.  Here's a link:

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/KATE-SPADE-GOLD-COAST-GARNET-RED-MARYANNE-QUILTED-LEATHER/40970976

KS does great things with color!!


----------



## lmgriffiths

Oh, I love my Kate Spade's too!  I am a huge fan of the clutches.  I love all the little neat hooks and closures.  Here's my clutch collection.  i have a few other KS totes that I'll have to post some other time. 

Sorry again for the poor photos!  I need to get that figured out.


----------



## angel345

lmgriffiths said:


> Oh, I love my Kate Spade's too!  I am a huge fan of the clutches.  I love all the little neat hooks and closures.  Here's my clutch collection.  i have a few other KS totes that I'll have to post some other time.
> 
> Sorry again for the poor photos!  I need to get that figured out.


this is good to know, that her bags are good, i was considering saving up to buy one of her black bags with gold hardware, they remind me of the classic styles of some chanels and marc jacobs, but at a price more affordable for me


----------



## angel345

angel345 said:


> this is good to know, that her bags are good, i was considering saving up to buy one of her black bags with gold hardware, they remind me of the classic styles of some chanels and marc jacobs, but at a price more affordable for me


also, i love your collection


----------



## babyrocket

I love Kate Spade, in fact I have several of her bags. The one I'm using right now is this classic-very supple leather and roomy, great as an everyday bag.


----------



## indigo16

babyrocket said:


> I love Kate Spade, in fact I have several of her bags. The one I'm using right now is this classic-very supple leather and roomy, great as an everyday bag.




Lovely bag!  It will never go out of style


----------



## gordomom

Not a lot of selection, but I like the MacDougal Stevie!

http://www.katespade.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-Kate-Site/default/mPage-Show?cid=SampleshopHome-landing

Enjoy!!


----------



## Marie Lee

I love 3 different ones tons right now, the big tote with the bow,  and the black nubby fabric, and another with the bow in front, one  may be called kennedy something.


----------



## letmeinasap

Not that crazy about it


----------



## moonylove

am a big kate spade fan!!  own around 12 of their bags.. will try to post the pics when i can.. but so far no complains on their quality.. i'm a rough user with 2 kids.. so their bags have been doing a good job!!


----------



## Meroetic

some stuff are cute.


----------



## babyrocket

I like the fact that Kate Spade is not ubiquitous yet in my part of the world. Plus Kate Spade makes, imho, well-constructed handbags that are classic with a twist- like this one I'm currently using for casual Fridays at work.


----------



## x UHOH X

I like the boar skin bags, but once they get roughed up, it's hard to rehabilitate them.


----------



## sarbear1605

There are a bunch of gently used Kate Spade bags on this site:http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/private-sale/handbags


----------



## dcblam

I wanted to post my comments for anyone who may be curious about this bag, as I did a quick search before purchasing and found no info here:

Cobble Hill Zebra Bag, Medium Katie in Coconut/Cream

Photo compliments of Zappos:
http://www.zappos.com/kate-spade-new-york-cobble-hill-zebra-medium-katie-coconut-cream

I just bought this at Kate Spade's 75% off sale and am relieved that I only paid $136.00 for this - because it is not worth the full retail price - but I really do like the bag as a throw around utility purse.  

For one, it really doesn't feel like leather and with the subtle sheen to it, I think it would do fine in the rain.  The double strap is very helpful: the shorter strap is long enough so you it's not an armpit bag, it can look different, depending on what you put inside, and the longer strap is adjustable which makes it a great crossbody for short and tall people.

The color is really nice, it's a darker brown that has purple undertones, so it's not a flat color.  And the hardware is a soft gold tone - which is lovely.

Overall, I think it will be a fun bag........


----------



## babybebe

I &#9825; LOVE &#9825; kate spade! I am waiting for the castle garden harlow on sale!!!


----------



## beckybenett

Anyone know where I can score an Essex Scout in hot pink?? I absolutely need it!!


----------



## SiamBranding

I love Kate Spade, the colors, the quality of the bags are very good, customers service are always good, ^_^


----------



## shopgirl bb

beckybenett said:


> Anyone know where I can score an Essex Scout in hot pink?? I absolutely need it!!



I think the hot pink has been sold out long ago. But I just bought one in purple today, absolutely beautiful. It's the new winter color.


----------



## LuvAllBags

I am loving some of the Fall bags. I may finally grab a Cobble Hill Leslie and a Maryanne, but not sure which Maryanne. I used my ShadySide Magazine Tote in yellow all summer. It was the perfect summer tote. I would love to see that style come back in a winter fabric. I think they did it in the past, and I would definitely get one if they do it again.


----------



## marissk

News Flash! Friends & Family discount is available this weekend at katespade.com; code is FALL11FF...30% off INCLUDING sale items!
Go shop!


----------



## MsJuicyDestiny

Yaay thanks for the code!!  Awesome!  I ordered my mom a tote!


----------



## babybebe

The code, how does it work? Can u guys tell me the detail pretty pleaaseee..


----------



## ladystara

It's in store too!


----------



## LittleBunnyFoo

I recently fell in love with the Kate Spade Fox Chapel Renee Handbag. I was wondering can you find current handbag styles at the Outlet Stores? Or if they don't stock new styles, will they eventually appear at the Outlet?

Thank you


----------



## Natalietwo

I bought the Night Owl Bag and the red Walker Park Tate with the F & F 30% discount.  I think I'm going to give the Night Owl Bag to my daughter, who just pledged Chi Omega, and their symbol is the owl.  Or...I just might use it myself...can't decide.  It's so cute.  And I'm a sucker for anything red.  The Walker Park Tate is a smaller size than most tates, and I want to use it for those times when I need a wow bag that's not an evening bag.

I'm so excited.  Off to play with my new toys.


----------



## Natalietwo

LittleBunnyFoo said:


> I recently fell in love with the Kate Spade Fox Chapel Renee Handbag. I was wondering can you find current handbag styles at the Outlet Stores? Or if they don't stock new styles, will they eventually appear at the Outlet?
> 
> Thank you



Outlets do not currently have the Fox Chapel Renee bags.  Lately, fewer and fewer full price store styles have been transferred to the outlets.  But the full price stores have a sale section, so that might be your best bet when it's time for that style to be marked down.


----------



## gordomom

Anyone know if the outlets will take orders by phone and ship to you?

Thanks!!


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Has anyone seen the Stardust Willa in real life? Just wondering if it's the same type of leather they used on last year's Storm King.


----------



## Natalietwo

gordomom said:


> Anyone know if the outlets will take orders by phone and ship to you?
> 
> Thanks!!



Yes, they will.  You can order up to 5 items, and the shipping charge is $5.


----------



## gordomom

Natalietwo said:


> Yes, they will.  You can order up to 5 items, and the shipping charge is $5.



Oh that's so awesome!  I will call to see what they have. 

Thank you!!


----------



## rwrehana

I think Kate spade pieces are chic and go well with anything   It's too bad no one really blogs about it. Maybe that's a sign to come out with the newest, hottest, and most stylish purse yet!


----------



## redroze

Re the Stardust Willa, I don't know but I'll post a photo when it arrives as I bought it last nIght using the F&F discount!! it caught my attention immediately because of the gunmetal grey colour (although the site calls it chocolate), the cross between being a hobo and a tote, the short handles, and the exotic material (lizard embossed goatskin leather). Then I saw that Sarah Jessica Parker has the same bag featured on People mag (the "I really love my" feature) and it looks great and adds a dressiness to her casual outfits. Hers looks more slouchy than how it appears of the KS site which is just fine with me!! Cant wait til it arrives!!


----------



## redroze

Hmm on closer inspection it looks like SJP has the storm king Willa which is a grey colour with what looks like greeny gold vertical lizard patterns: http://www.katespade.com/storm-king-willa/PXRU1897,default,pd.html 

Whereas the stardust is mOre bronzy and uniform in colour: http://www.katespade.com/designer-handbags/leather-handbags/kate-spade-stardust-willa/PXRU3139,default,pd.html?dwvar_PXRU3139_color=215&start=2&cgid=handbags

Also the storm king is Sheepskin while the stardust is Goatskin.


----------



## elynnin

Need. So much. So expensive.


----------



## BagaholicAnon

I LOVE this too! But yes, its too pricey!


----------



## mcangelcm

I bought a large Gold Coast Maryanne in the spring.  I had really wanted Cashew but the color wasn't available then so I went with Ballerina Pink.  While I love it, I still want another.  I know I'll never be able to afford a Chanel so this is the closest in looks I'll get.  I'm debating between the Elizabeth, Sierra, and Charlize.  I love the idea of the Sierra, but didn't love it as much in person.  I again love the idea of the Elizabeth, but it is small(er).  The Charlize I like because of the flap, but practically speaking the other two suit me better.  I'm looking at the color bittersweet this time.  I have a few black bags and I'm not currently into red.

Sigh.  I thought I'd have this figured out by tonight.  I want to do the F and F discount.  Otherwise I'll be paying full price when I go to Las Vegas next month.


----------



## Natalietwo

mcangelcm said:


> Sigh.  I thought I'd have this figured out by tonight.  I want to do the F and F discount.  Otherwise I'll be paying full price when I go to Las Vegas next month.



I can't really help you, because it is a personal choice, but I'll just share that I have the Elizabeth, and although it looks small, I love how it is styled and how I can use the two outer slip pockets for things I want easy access to.  I love it much more than I thought I would.


----------



## CoachCruiser

I love Kate Spade! I just bought my very first (well, ok, two!!) KS bag, and I'm using one of them today for the first time at work. Love it -- the "tuxedo hill Nadine" -- so pretty and elegant, AND practical -- it even comes with a crossbody strap!!!

The other bag I bought by KS is a patent leather leopard print tote, also with a crossbody strap. Had to buy the matching coin case, too, of course.

I was disappointed when I returned to the purse forum and realized she wasn't even a featured designer under the "Contemporary" ones. I have tons of Coach bags, which I also love, but the first time I saw a KS bag (YEARS ago now), I was in love. I've continued to admire her designs for their simplicity, functionality, and colorful combinations.

Keep KS alive!


----------



## CoachCruiser

CoachCruiser said:


> I love, love Kate Spade! I just bought my very first (well, ok, two!!) KS bag, and I'm using one of them today for the first time at work. Love it -- the "tuxedo hill Nadine" -- so pretty and elegant, AND practical -- it even comes with a crossbody strap!!!
> 
> The other bag I bought by KS is a patent leather leopard print tote, also with a crossbody strap. Had to buy the matching coin case, too, of course.
> 
> I was disappointed when I returned to the purse forum and realized she wasn't even a featured designer under the "Contemporary" ones. I have tons of Coach bags, which I also love, but the first time I saw a KS bag (YEARS ago now), I was in love. I've continued to admire her designs for their simplicity, functionality, and colorful combinations. !!!! In love!
> 
> Keep KS alive!


 
Some pics to show off!


----------



## chikapinku

I really love the look of Kate Spade bags. I wish I'd discovered them before my handbag collection was up to a stage of "really don't need any more"!


----------



## Necromancer

I ike your bags, *CoachCruiser*.
I had two Kate Spade bags. They were woven and fabric totes and were fun, colourful and cute bags. I gave them to my neice a couple of years ago, so they went to a good home.


----------



## Natalietwo

Really, really, really love the Nadine, CoachCruiser.  I'm glad to hear it's practical.  It looked so dressy in the website pics.  Love the leopard print also.  You have good taste.


----------



## MissDiverse

I just ordered from KSNY online..  So exciting! I've been trying to do a reveal but I cannot resize the silly photos to upload into a thread.. I'm a windows girl and this Mac stuff is too confusing.


----------



## R3miel7

I'm actually looking for a Kate Spade clutch from March for my girlfriend and I can't find it anywhere!  I know it's a needle in a haystack situation but I really hope I find it for her.


----------



## CoachCruiser

Necromancer said:


> I ike your bags, *CoachCruiser*.
> I had two Kate Spade bags. They were woven and fabric totes and were fun, colourful and cute bags. I gave them to my neice a couple of years ago, so they went to a good home.


 

Thank you!! And glad your bags went to a good home! Always satisfying to know that.


----------



## CoachCruiser

Natalietwo said:


> Really, really, really love the Nadine, CoachCruiser. I'm glad to hear it's practical. It looked so dressy in the website pics. Love the leopard print also. You have good taste.


 
Thank you, Natalietwo!!! I have to admit, I do LOVE the Nadine as well. So cute. And just found out there's an even bigger version, but I like the smaller one just fine.


----------



## sandc

Does anyone have any personal pictures of the Stevie?  Especially in purple or another bag in purple?  It's so hard to tell what shade it is from professional pictures sometimes. Thanks!


----------



## BirdSquird

sandc said:


> Does anyone have any personal pictures of the Stevie?  Especially in purple or another bag in purple?  It's so hard to tell what shade it is from professional pictures sometimes. Thanks!


I don't have any pictures, but if you're talking about the Berkshire Road Stevie in the surprise sale I've seen it in person and it's a beautiful deep purple color.  I would say an eggplant.  I've been coveting it for a few months now!


----------



## viewwing

I just got the Essex scout in spring red but am not too sure about it.It's so stiff! Anybody has it? How do you like it? Do you use it often?


----------



## afineskyline

Are there any hot pink or ballerina pink Gold Coast bags left out there? I know they're older (from last year, I think?) but I can't even find any on ebay. Has anyone seen any around?


----------



## Alejandra M

I love, love, LOVE!!!! Kate Spade.
I find her bags to be feminine, comfortable, practical and great looking.


----------



## mirrius

I really love Kate Spade. Her bags are really cute, fun and alive. I was really surprised when I've found this site and noticed KS was not listed.


----------



## ValentineW

The bf is on his way across the boarder to pick up my KS as we speak =). I'm excited! My first KS purse actually. I was looking for a low maintenance black leather purse for the rainy/snowy winter and just happened to have came across a KS one a few days before their FF sale. I'm happy with the timing. 

I don't know much about the extent of KS's popularity, but I was a bit surprised to find relatively little buzz and no sub forum for it here. It seems like a (again, all relatively speaking) reasonably priced and decent qualitied brand for purses... But I'll see how mine measures up after some uses! Yup, excited =).


----------



## LSb18

Hey KS fans, which Tate would you pick? Contrast stitching...or not?


----------



## mirrius

LSb18 said:


> Hey KS fans, which Tate would you pick? Contrast stitching...or not?



It is so cute. I'd go without contrast!


----------



## gordomom

LSb18 said:
			
		

> Hey KS fans, which Tate would you pick? Contrast stitching...or not?



No contrast for me either!  Super cute!! Let us know what you end up with!!


----------



## Evenstar

I'm so glad I found this thread... I'm a huge fan of Kate Spade but it's so hard to get as the official website doesn't ship to Australia and the stuff that we have here is really limited / very, very small selection. So we always miss out on these great flash sales 

I've managed to get a few things from ebay but the price is probably nothing compared when it goes on sale.


----------



## shopasinvest

ahh every time after shopping at kate spade online I always get one of those coupon card saying 50 off when you spend 250 or more. then I always get hooked!!! now it's addictive!


----------



## shopasinvest

I absolutely adore her quote" she serves champagne with pizza and eats takeout on china."


----------



## kateincali

if anyone's looking for some inexpensive holiday gifts, awesome PFer is parting with some of her KS collection!


----------



## simplyshopping

Hey y'all! I'm new, and seriously wanting an Essex Scout. For anyone wo has it, how much can you fit in it? Would a book fit, for example? And is the strap comfortable? (sorry if this isn't the right place to ask!!)


----------



## izzydxb

I just ordered my first two Kate Spades!!!!!!


----------



## thatsme123

I just got the small cobble hill leslie and so far i love this bag!!


----------



## icicyfish

I have a kate spade swan purse...quite cute


----------



## peace1029

im intending to get the Classic Noel Stacy Wallet, and Stevie Tote!  unfortunately my local boutique doesn't carry it. no idea why, i thought classics should always be available?

eyeing both online for usd 107 and usd185 respectively. cheap i hope?


----------



## maggiesze1

I only have one Kate Spade purse and it's the Jocelyn Flamingo clutch, that has the flamingo head and neck as the handle and the body on the rest of the bag. It's sooo cute and I always get looks and compliments when I use it! I even added a little Juicy Couture flamingo charm on the zipper pull, which adds the finishing touch to it.


----------



## peace1029

my new loot. mentioned in my post above, I got it today..


----------



## Morisa

peace1029 said:


> im intending to get the Classic Noel Stacy Wallet, and Stevie Tote!  unfortunately my local boutique doesn't carry it. no idea why, i thought classics should always be available?
> 
> eyeing both online for usd 107 and usd185 respectively. cheap i hope?



I thought the Stevie was only $158 via the kate spade website?  I had been eyeing the mustard yellow one for awhile, but I see now that they are only selling the black one.  If you get it, let us know how you like it!


----------



## peace1029

Morisa said:
			
		

> I thought the Stevie was only $158 via the kate spade website?  I had been eyeing the mustard yellow one for awhile, but I see now that they are only selling the black one.  If you get it, let us know how you like it!



oh cos I stay in Singapore. my local boutique doesn't have stocks, even if so, it'd be expensive. and Kate spade online store doesn't ship to Singapore 
so I have to find someone who brings the bag to Singapore and sell it online. and pay a higher price for the 'shipping'.

reviewed above already. but here's another pic 






I love how chic the stevie looks in real life! and it's comfortable, roomy and light-weight. just that the white portion of the signature stripe is prone to stains/dirt. in fact my bag is slightly dirtied already 

I got it at ~170usd eventually. quite a fine deal still


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Picked up an Essex satchel on sale at Nordstrom for my mom today. So beautiful!


----------



## AlohaGirl01

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Picked up an Essex satchel on sale at Nordstrom for my mom today. So beautiful!



Nice! What color/size? How much did you pay? I've been seriously considering this bag! I haven't liked a Kate Spade since 2004 and i bought one of her diaper bags  something about this style just appeals to me.


----------



## Morisa

KS sample sale today!  Online only, ends tomorrow at midnight.  I've already picked up 2 purses and I'm so tempted to go back for another 2....


----------



## izzydxb

i bought two from the sale and was also tempted to order more from the sample sale but I shall refrain.... (maybe, lol)


----------



## Morisa

izzydxb said:


> i bought two from the sale and was also tempted to order more from the sample sale but I shall refrain.... (maybe, lol)



Haha, yes!  Which ones did you get?  I picked up a black delancy camden that I plan on using as my "everyday" purse and a violet vanston maryclare.  I am very tempted to go back for a black vanston maryclare, a peacock or red quinn (even though i already have a kiwi elena), and maybe a peacock bexley stevie.


----------



## izzydxb

Morisa said:


> Haha, yes!  Which ones did you get?  I picked up a black delancy camden that I plan on using as my "everyday" purse and a violet vanston maryclare.  I am very tempted to go back for a black vanston maryclare, a peacock or red quinn (even though i already have a kiwi elena), and maybe a peacock bexley stevie.



Niiiice!!!!!! I got the cooper square Katarina in black  for everyday, and the Allana in gold and cream for 'weekends'.... and I also ordered the bow bridge thin bangle in transparent resin  is super cute!!!

so excited about my purchases, can't wait to get them.

browsing the sample sale now... mwwaahahaha


----------



## Morisa

izzydxb said:


> Niiiice!!!!!! I got the cooper square Katarina in black  for everyday, and the Allana in gold and cream for 'weekends'.... and I also ordered the bow bridge thin bangle in transparent resin  is super cute!!!
> 
> so excited about my purchases, can't wait to get them.
> 
> browsing the sample sale now... mwwaahahaha



i'm totally trying to justify buying another handbag by saying that the violet maryclare is a present for one of my friends....haha!


----------



## jess51788

Recently fell in love and am looking into purchasing the Delancey Street Spade Camden. Has anyone seen this one in real life? I'm wondering if it keeps it shape and what color the logo is on the front. Thanks!


----------



## Morisa

jess51788 said:


> Recently fell in love and am looking into purchasing the Delancey Street Spade Camden. Has anyone seen this one in real life? I'm wondering if it keeps it shape and what color the logo is on the front. Thanks!



So unfortunately, this is too late for this time's sample sale, but in case you were still wondering, the Camden is a great bag that definitely keeps its shape.  I just got mine in the mail, and I've attached a few pics.  The last pic is the bag without the stuffing paper in it (it holds its shape just fine, no collapsing here!)


----------



## izzydxb

Morisa said:


> So unfortunately, this is too late for this time's sample sale, but in case you were still wondering, the Camden is a great bag that definitely keeps its shape.  I just got mine in the mail, and I've attached a few pics.  The last pic is the bag without the stuffing paper in it (it holds its shape just fine, no collapsing here!)



Congratulations Morisa! Looks really nice.

I should get  my two Kate Spades in a couple of days hopefully! They are already with the courier company but we have a public holiday here tomorrow and then the weekend so not sure how long it will be before I get them  Can't wait!!


----------



## Morisa

izzydxb said:


> Congratulations Morisa! Looks really nice.
> 
> I should get  my two Kate Spades in a couple of days hopefully! They are already with the courier company but we have a public holiday here tomorrow and then the weekend so not sure how long it will be before I get them  Can't wait!!



Post pics when you do!


----------



## katillathehun

I'm a HUGE fan of Kate Spade. I have my Wellesley Quinn in ochre next to me even now (I'm at work, I should clarify, so it's not like I'm cuddling with it), which I got on sale for $159. Awyeah. I have to admit I've had some not-so-great experiences with some KS bags in the past (anybody else remember the ostrich-embossed Maryanne Charm City tote? The purple wore off the corners on mine and faded to lavender in about six months. Ugh.), but the Wellesley tote is proving to be pretty rugged so far.


----------



## Morisa

katillathehun said:


> I'm a HUGE fan of Kate Spade. I have my Wellesley Quinn in ochre next to me even now (I'm at work, I should clarify, so it's not like I'm cuddling with it), which I got on sale for $159. Awyeah. I have to admit I've had some not-so-great experiences with some KS bags in the past (anybody else remember the ostrich-embossed Maryanne Charm City tote? The purple wore off the corners on mine and faded to lavender in about six months. Ugh.), but the Wellesley tote is proving to be pretty rugged so far.



Does it ever bug you that the quinn doesn't close at the top?  I have the elena, which is the bigger version of the quinn, and while i love its structure and sturdiness, i kinda wish it had a magnetic snap close at the top or something.


----------



## katillathehun

It did at first, but I have such a bad habit of leaving handbags open out of laziness that I just came to accept I'd probably do the same thing with the quinn.


----------



## annie_finance

Hello Ladies,

I love to buy the Kate Spade Gold Coast Maryanne handbag due to its "Chanel" inspired look.  And I know it would be great to have the real "Chanel" handbag. But I can't afford the $3,500 price tag. 

Would any of you kindly suggest how and where can I get a discount on this handbag? So far the discount I can get is 15% off by signing to the mailing list from its website. But I learnd some lady got 20% even 30% off. 

Your advice is greatly appreciated.

Annie


----------



## katillathehun

Check retailmenot.com? Sometimes there are coupon codes there.


----------



## Chitz Legaspi

Morisa said:
			
		

> Does it ever bug you that the quinn doesn't close at the top?  I have the elena, which is the bigger version of the quinn, and while i love its structure and sturdiness, i kinda wish it had a magnetic snap close at the top or something.



Super nice KS satchel in orange!!


----------



## annie_finance

Thank you, katillathehun, for your advice. I will check it out. Today, I got a response email from Kate Spade customer service. And I was disappointed since they will not take care of my current KS bag quality problem. 



katillathehun said:


> Check retailmenot.com? Sometimes there are coupon codes there.


----------



## Amanda_g

I took advantage of the Kate Spade sample sale and bought the Medium Serena in black. We are traveling from Canada to Phoenix next week so in order to save the huge shipping fees to Canada, I had it shipped to the hotel.  In face, she should be there and waiting for me for when I check in. Super excited... To me, it was a simple yet classic bag. Can't go wrong...


----------



## Morisa

Amanda_g said:


> I took advantage of the Kate Spade sample sale and bought the Medium Serena in black. We are traveling from Canada to Phoenix next week so in order to save the huge shipping fees to Canada, I had it shipped to the hotel.  In face, she should be there and waiting for me for when I check in. Super excited... To me, it was a simple yet classic bag. Can't go wrong...



Nice choice!  I was tempted to get that bag in black or dark viola as well...enjoy your bag when you get it!


----------



## bagscraze

I am usually into premium designers but I have to say that Kate Spade bags lately have gotten to me! I think the new ones are soooooooo cute and fun with colors and bows. My faves are "Bow Valley," "Dixon" crossbody, and "Knightsbridge" crossbody. LOVE!!!


----------



## izzydxb

Hello ladies

I finally received my KS purchases 

One came from zappos, the other one directly from KS. 

Problem is the one I bought directly from KS (katarina cooper square), is looking a bit 'wrinkled', almost as if it was not packed properly. The leather also 'feels' different, and looks uneven   :



anybody knows if this is 'normal'? any chances the leather will recover its original texture later or something?

I've emailed KS already, problem is I bought it at katespade.com and shipped it to a forwarding services, and then had it forwarded to Dubai (where I live) so if they ask me to return it to the USA, is going to be a bloody nightmare.

I was so excited about my purchases and so in love with the brand so I hope the people at KS don't break my heart


----------



## chibista

^It sucks that happened :s I hope they do the right thing, but most likely they'll either ship you a new one or you get a discount.

I just got my first KS bag! The maryanne goldcoast bag in shimmer cashew


----------



## izzydxb

sorry i could not attach picture

http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=8883&pictureid=84602


----------



## chibista

Oh I got it at 30% off!


----------



## annie_finance

I had similar experience. My current KS bag shoulder straps were not made even. Since I bought it on discounts, I never contacted customer services until now since I wanted to buy a new KS bag. And I am worried about the handbag quality.However, the company didn't give me a solution. I will never buy KS bag again.


----------



## izzydxb

annie_finance said:


> I had similar experience. My current KS bag shoulder straps were not made even. Since I bought it on discounts, I never contacted customer services until now since I wanted to buy a new KS bag. And I am worried about the handbag quality.However, the company didn't give me a solution. I will never buy KS bag again.



oh no, that sucks 

I have emailed KS, let's see what they say. I hope they do the right thing, I really have fallen in love with their brand and bought two handbags and a bracelet and I'd be very disappointed if they let me down!!


----------



## gordomom

izzydxb said:


> oh no, that sucks
> 
> I have emailed KS, let's see what they say. I hope they do the right thing, I really have fallen in love with their brand and bought two handbags and a bracelet and I'd be very disappointed if they let me down!!



Bummer!  I hope they do the right thing too!!

I've had issues with KS items that I purchased online before.  At one point, the customer service was wonderful - no questions asked.  Even if an item was on sale, if there was a defect, they stood behind the product.  However, they changed their customer service (I think maybe through a 3rd party now), and I had so much trouble returning an item earlier this year that was damaged.  I'm not the type of shopper who just returns for the heck of it, only when there is damage.

I understand that some of their sales state "final sale", but they should either state that the items could be damaged (and perhaps include a list of possible types of damage) or really stand behind their products and not send out damaged goods from the online sales.  They can certainly sell damaged items at the outlets where shoppers can see what they are getting.  

I've also received items that were literally thrown into a box - no tissue or other protective packaging.  Crazy!!

Good luck!!  I hope it works out ok!!


----------



## bagscraze

About a month or two ago, someone told me that KS website actually hosted a sample sale 70% off on EVERYTHING. And I missed it! ( Anyone knows when the nxt one is??


----------



## Morisa

izzydxb said:


> oh no, that sucks
> 
> I have emailed KS, let's see what they say. I hope they do the right thing, I really have fallen in love with their brand and bought two handbags and a bracelet and I'd be very disappointed if they let me down!!



So sorry to hear that your bag was a disappointment!  I hope KS makes things okay, let us know what happens.  

I had no problems with the Camden I ordered, but the maryclare has a small gunk spot on the front, which I think can be removed easily so I'm not going to bother getting a return on it.  I don't think they have any left in stock for an exchange, which is what I would have really wanted.


----------



## Morisa

bagscraze said:


> About a month or two ago, someone told me that KS website actually hosted a sample sale 70% off on EVERYTHING. And I missed it! ( Anyone knows when the nxt one is??



Not sure when the last 70% off everything sale was, but KS had a sample sale at the beginning of November, and then another one again for Black Friday.  My guess is that the next one will be right after xmas to clear out all the remaining F/W 2011 stuff.


----------



## bagscraze

Koo!! Thanks!!! I hope my Bow Valley Rosa on sale!! *crossing fingers*




Morisa said:


> Not sure when the last 70% off everything sale was, but KS had a sample sale at the beginning of November, and then another one again for Black Friday.  My guess is that the next one will be right after xmas to clear out all the remaining F/W 2011 stuff.


----------



## Elyssabeth

bagscraze said:


> Koo!! Thanks!!! I hope my Bow Valley Rosa on sale!! *crossing fingers*


 
I saw that bag yesterday for the first time.  I saw it online but from what I did see it's gorgeous.   I doubt I'd buy it because I know I'd probably never use it but it's still a very pretty bag.


----------



## izzydxb

Well, a KS customer service came back to me and as I suspected, they tell me that I may return the bag for their review at their distribution centre, and if there is an actual manufacturing credit they will give me a credit, however I can not exchange it on the local Bloomingsdale which is what I wanted  Shipping it all the way back from Dubai to the USA is too much $$ and hassle so I'm just going to keep it.

to be honest I am also a bit dissapointed as the bag is not what I expected. I feel the pictures on their website are somewhat misleading. From the pictures on the website I got  the impression that the bag was a structured bag that would hold its shape but it does not do that at all. The description also says the bag has the curious lining however that's not true, as mine came with a polka dot design. Which is not a big deal itself, just taught me the lesson that perhaps KS website may be a little misleading. 

http://www.katespade.com/designer-h...art=1&cgid=kate-spade&q=katarina&navid=search

I really wanted a more rigid, structured bag and I thought this would be it.

Oh well. 

Dissapointment.

The gold and cream Allana and my little bow bracelet are beautiful though.


----------



## fashion16

I am on a major KS ban. My gold coast Maryanne handles started to crack 6 weeks after using and the customer service line is giving me the run around. never again, Kate Spade, never again.


----------



## Muslickz

fashion16 said:


> I am on a major KS ban. My gold coast Maryanne handles started to crack 6 weeks after using and the customer service line is giving me the run around. never again, Kate Spade, never again.



I had this happen to me as well I was really ****ed so yeah I stopped buying...

-M


----------



## izzydxb

How dissapointing  I really like their brand for some reason but this is putting me off. 

I wonder if someone from KS reads this forum


----------



## Morisa

izzydxb said:


> Well, a KS customer service came back to me and as I suspected, they tell me that I may return the bag for their review at their distribution centre, and if there is an actual manufacturing credit they will give me a credit, however I can not exchange it on the local Bloomingsdale which is what I wanted  Shipping it all the way back from Dubai to the USA is too much $$ and hassle so I'm just going to keep it.
> 
> to be honest I am also a bit dissapointed as the bag is not what I expected. I feel the pictures on their website are somewhat misleading. From the pictures on the website I got  the impression that the bag was a structured bag that would hold its shape but it does not do that at all. The description also says the bag has the curious lining however that's not true, as mine came with a polka dot design. Which is not a big deal itself, just taught me the lesson that perhaps KS website may be a little misleading.



That is really strange that the interior of your bag does not match the website description!  Did you point that out to the KS customer service?  I think that would definitely be grounds for a refund, since the item is not as advertised.


----------



## izzydxb

Morisa said:


> That is really strange that the interior of your bag does not match the website description!  Did you point that out to the KS customer service?  I think that would definitely be grounds for a refund, since the item is not as advertised.



yes I did mention that on my email, strangely, the CSR did not reply to that specific issue. But I guess if I ask again they will just tell me the same, to send it back and they will 'look into it'. Which does not guarantee I will get anything as this was one of the bags on 'final sale'.  

I'm not sure yet what I am going to do. A friend of mine is going to the states in a couple of weeks and she offered to ship it back to KS to see if I can get a refund. However if they refuse it and claim that the damage was not done by them but by the forwarding company, I am going to be truly annoyed and upset. 

I've left the bag laying flat on my bed and packed full with paper so hope tonight it will be in better shape.

AGH. So annoyed. I was really looking forward to owning a small KS collection


----------



## HerShe

annie_finance said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I love to buy the Kate Spade Gold Coast Maryanne handbag due to its "Chanel" inspired look. And I know it would be great to have the real "Chanel" handbag. But I can't afford the $3,500 price tag.
> 
> Would any of you kindly suggest how and where can I get a discount on this handbag? So far the discount I can get is 15% off by signing to the mailing list from its website. But I learnd some lady got 20% even 30% off.
> 
> Your advice is greatly appreciated.
> 
> Annie


 
Hi Annie,

I'm not sure how you would be to attain a greater percentage off other than going to an outlet or a corporate contact. I called the outlet near me *woodbury commons* and they stated that they get the leather goldcoast seldomly but once it shows up its usually purchased the same day and that the price is usually 20% cheaper than in normal retail stores. I recently purchased the Small Gold Coast Marryanne through a corporate contact and got it for 1/2 off.


----------



## Morisa

HerShe said:


> Hi Annie,
> 
> I'm not sure how you would be to attain a greater percentage off other than going to an outlet or a corporate contact. I called the outlet near me *woodbury commons* and they stated that they get the leather goldcoast seldomly but once it shows up its usually purchased the same day and that the price is usually 20% cheaper than in normal retail stores. I recently purchased the Small Gold Coast Marryanne through a corporate contact and got it for 1/2 off.



I am intrigued by this "corporate contract" you speak of....tell me more


----------



## moniquedundas

_x please review our rules!!_


----------



## pandapharm

while looking at bags at nordies, I fell in love with the Leslie...I love that it has a zipper top AND a magnetic flap closure!!!! ohhhhh I need to get my hands on this asap. it's so professional looking so it is perfect. I'm looking at the palamino (tan)...black is too plain for me, and the red was too bright. I saw a purple online too! any opinions on color/quality? 

The only thing I am wary about is that the bags are made in China...


----------



## SilverFilly

pandapharm said:


> while looking at bags at nordies, I fell in love with the Leslie...I love that it has a zipper top AND a magnetic flap closure!!!! ohhhhh I need to get my hands on this asap. it's so professional looking so it is perfect. I'm looking at the palamino (tan)...black is too plain for me, and the red was too bright. I saw a purple online too! any opinions on color/quality?
> 
> The only thing I am wary about is that the bags are made in China...



I don't personally have that bag, but my Mother has one in that same leather (in black though) and it's her main bag that she uses.  The bag doesn't even look used it still looks new, so she's very happy with it and would buy more pebbled leather from Kate Spade.  I looked up the Leslie on ebay and there's a used one on there, in the Palamino.  It has some discoloration/wear on the handles, I'm not sure what from, but you may want to take a look at it.  It almost looks like the color is coming off, I don't know. 

There's some Leslies on Kate spades sale.    I'm not sure if you've seen them.  I love the Palamino color it's gorgeous, but I know I'd never be able to keep such a light color in nice condition.  If you do decide to go for the bag, I think all of Kate Spades colors are nice, go for the one that you like the best.  (I do love her purples!)


----------



## BerryWriter

izzydxb said:


> Well, a KS customer service came back to me and as I suspected, they tell me that I may return the bag for their review at their distribution centre, and if there is an actual manufacturing credit they will give me a credit, however I can not exchange it on the local Bloomingsdale which is what I wanted  Shipping it all the way back from Dubai to the USA is too much $$ and hassle so I'm just going to keep it.
> 
> to be honest I am also a bit dissapointed as the bag is not what I expected. I feel the pictures on their website are somewhat misleading. From the pictures on the website I got  the impression that the bag was a structured bag that would hold its shape but it does not do that at all. The description also says the bag has the curious lining however that's not true, as mine came with a polka dot design. Which is not a big deal itself, just taught me the lesson that perhaps KS website may be a little misleading.
> 
> http://www.katespade.com/designer-h...art=1&cgid=kate-spade&q=katarina&navid=search
> 
> I really wanted a more rigid, structured bag and I thought this would be it.
> 
> Oh well.
> 
> Dissapointment.
> 
> The gold and cream Allana and my little bow bracelet are beautiful though.



That looks exactly like the bag you got. It clearly states "Crinkled patent leather" so it's not meant to be smooth. I am thinking you didn't read or couldn't understand the description and didn't realize you were getting a patent leather bag. 

It's also not their fault you live in another country. Letting you return it is the right thing. Did you expect them to send you another bag for free and let you keep that one too? *confused* 

Also, if you bought it from them, why on earth would you expect to be able to return it at a totally different store?


----------



## BerryWriter

pandapharm said:


> while looking at bags at nordies, I fell in love with the Leslie...I love that it has a zipper top AND a magnetic flap closure!!!! ohhhhh I need to get my hands on this asap. it's so professional looking so it is perfect. I'm looking at the palamino (tan)...black is too plain for me, and the red was too bright. I saw a purple online too! any opinions on color/quality?
> 
> The only thing I am wary about is that the bags are made in China...



All bags are made in China. Even the ones that say made in Italy or whatever have all their materials made in China and shipped to Italy or whatever to be assembled so the company can claim they were made there. The general bigotry toward China is ridiculous. If you do a little research you'll find their economy is booming and they have a huge upper class. In fact, many companies are starting to move away from manufacturing in China because it's no longer cheap labor. It's starting to be just as expensive as it used to be to do it here in the U.S. Just because a designer bag says made in China doesn't mean it's garbage. Things have changed a lot.


----------



## Morisa

For those of you that own a Quinn, can you tell me if the bag is wide enough to fit an 8.5 x 11" yellow paper pad?  I think the exact dimensions of the pad are slightly longer than 11...closer to 11.75" or 12".


----------



## pandapharm

SilverFilly said:


> I don't personally have that bag, but my Mother has one in that same leather (in black though) and it's her main bag that she uses.  The bag doesn't even look used it still looks new, so she's very happy with it and would buy more pebbled leather from Kate Spade.  I looked up the Leslie on ebay and there's a used one on there, in the Palamino.  It has some discoloration/wear on the handles, I'm not sure what from, but you may want to take a look at it.  It almost looks like the color is coming off, I don't know.
> 
> There's some Leslies on Kate spades sale.    I'm not sure if you've seen them.  I love the Palamino color it's gorgeous, but I know I'd never be able to keep such a light color in nice condition.  If you do decide to go for the bag, I think all of Kate Spades colors are nice, go for the one that you like the best.  (I do love her purples!)





BerryWriter said:


> All bags are made in China. Even the ones that say made in Italy or whatever have all their materials made in China and shipped to Italy or whatever to be assembled so the company can claim they were made there. The general bigotry toward China is ridiculous. If you do a little research you'll find their economy is booming and they have a huge upper class. In fact, many companies are starting to move away from manufacturing in China because it's no longer cheap labor. It's starting to be just as expensive as it used to be to do it here in the U.S. Just because a designer bag says made in China doesn't mean it's garbage. Things have changed a lot.



Thanks ladies! I did see the one on sale at katespade.com but it's white and I can't do that. The gray was in the larger size and I think that's too big for little old me. I saw the Palamino on ebay and had it authenticated here but I just feel uneasy about that much wear already on it. I didn't realize the designer bag industry in China seems to be doing so well..mostly I just get sick of all the crap that comes out and ends up in the $1 bins at Target that's made in China and I've had other miscellaneous bags from China that didn't hold up so well. But it's good to hear it's gotten better!


----------



## marissk

Morisa said:


> For those of you that own a Quinn, can you tell me if the bag is wide enough to fit an 8.5 x 11" yellow paper pad?  I think the exact dimensions of the pad are slightly longer than 11...closer to 11.75" or 12".


Hmmm...well, maybe. I didn't have any trouble fitting an Staples 8 1/2 x 11 pad easily inside my Emily Quinn and it did fit in my Wellesley Quinn, but with not much room to spare. If you're talking about the pads of paper that are bound on top and preforated pages, it should fit.

I got a 12" ruler and tried fitting that, just to see how much I could get in. On my Emily Dungaree Quinn, it fit, but most likely because of the fabric sides. On my boarskin Wellesley, the ruler did not fit, but I measured the top opening at just over 11 3/4 inches. 

Mari


----------



## Morisa

marissk said:


> Hmmm...well, maybe. I didn't have any trouble fitting an Staples 8 1/2 x 11 pad easily inside my Emily Quinn and it did fit in my Wellesley Quinn, but with not much room to spare. If you're talking about the pads of paper that are bound on top and preforated pages, it should fit.
> 
> I got a 12" ruler and tried fitting that, just to see how much I could get in. On my Emily Dungaree Quinn, it fit, but most likely because of the fabric sides. On my boarskin Wellesley, the ruler did not fit, but I measured the top opening at just over 11 3/4 inches.
> 
> Mari



Good to know, thank you so much!


----------



## sjmetell

Kate Spade is alright- I mean I do love some of her things, but her style is very particular and it really is not a brand for everyone. I am sometimes disappointed in the quality to be honest.


----------



## xostephie

Hey guys, I was wondering, does anyone own the castle garden harlow? I got it as a xmas present, but ive only read a few reviews which have been mixed.


----------



## cola262

annie_finance said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I love to buy the Kate Spade Gold Coast Maryanne handbag due to its "Chanel" inspired look.  And I know it would be great to have the real "Chanel" handbag. But I can't afford the $3,500 price tag.
> 
> Would any of you kindly suggest how and where can I get a discount on this handbag? So far the discount I can get is 15% off by signing to the mailing list from its website. But I learnd some lady got 20% even 30% off.
> 
> Your advice is greatly appreciated.
> 
> Annie



Endless.com has 35% off right now until the 22nd. It shows up at checkout automatically without a code. They have the red maryanne and also some other gold coast bags.


----------



## pandapharm

cola262 said:
			
		

> Endless.com has 35% off right now until the 22nd. It shows up at checkout automatically without a code. They have the red maryanne and also some other gold coast bags.



 thanks for the tip!!


----------



## Horology

I'm a guy and I adore Kate/Jack Spade products. Always encourage my wife to take a look at the designs. Simple, practical and colourful.


----------



## cola262

I signed up for the email list to get 15% off but I haven't gotten the email. Does it take a while to get it?


----------



## Morisa

cola262 said:


> I signed up for the email list to get 15% off but I haven't gotten the email. Does it take a while to get it?



Dunno if this was the case for everyone, but I had to: (1) not use a gmail address, and (2) I believe it took at least 1 or 2 business days for me to get the welcome email.


----------



## cola262

Morisa said:
			
		

> Dunno if this was the case for everyone, but I had to: (1) not use a gmail address, and (2) I believe it took at least 1 or 2 business days for me to get the welcome email.



Oh that sucks. Can't get it in time for Xmas. I'll buy something somewhere else instead


----------



## pandapharm

Morisa said:
			
		

> Dunno if this was the case for everyone, but I had to: (1) not use a gmail address, and (2) I believe it took at least 1 or 2 business days for me to get the welcome email.



I used my gmail but it did take 1 business day to get my 15% off code.


----------



## bluejay21

I love Kate Spade bags.  They have just the right amount of functionality and whimsy.

I'm impatiently waiting for the large gold coast Mary Anne bag to go on sale.  I've marveled at that bag for weeks now; it is so pretty in red.


----------



## beachgirl38

I love the mansfield juniper hobo, which I actually could not resist ordering in black - I tried one on in Nordstrom in green (I love green, but the color does not look good on me or my wardrobe at all).   It was the perfect size, a nice shape & I really love the side zippers, it keeps the bag from being plain & boring.  The lining is adorable - big polka dots.  It is coming today!!  I do not have a black bag anymore - I parted with my Coach Sophia - I just did not love that bag on me.  

I also love the look of the Dickson Place Scout crossbody.  Very very cute!  Maybe if one goes on sale....


----------



## Morisa

bluejay21 said:


> I'm impatiently waiting for the large gold coast Mary Anne bag to go on sale.  I've marveled at that bag for weeks now; it is so pretty in red.



I would keep an eye out for the Saks post-xmas sale.  The sale starts online at midnight on christmas, so maybe you can score a great deal on the bag!


----------



## marissk

Morisa said:


> I would keep an eye out for the Saks post-xmas sale.  The sale starts online at midnight on christmas, so maybe you can score a great deal on the bag!


The kate spade website has the red Gold Coast Maryanne on sale for $267. I'm so tempted!!


----------



## Morisa

marissk said:


> The kate spade website has the red Gold Coast Maryanne on sale for $267. I'm so tempted!!



Oh hmm, that's a tough call.  Assuming that the bag is included in the Saks post-xmas sale, it should be 60-70% off, which would make it cheaper.  

But I'm wondering if KS will have another sample sale/post-xmas sale?  I tried calling the outlets near me to find out if they would be having any sort of extra % off, but they told me that they didn't know what the promotions would be until the morning of.


----------



## marissk

Morisa said:


> Oh hmm, that's a tough call.  Assuming that the bag is included in the Saks post-xmas sale, it should be 60-70% off, which would make it cheaper.
> 
> But I'm wondering if KS will have another sample sale/post-xmas sale?  I tried calling the outlets near me to find out if they would be having any sort of extra % off, but they told me that they didn't know what the promotions would be until the morning of.


Last year, there was 25% of sale items for New Year's. I'm gonna hold out (and see how much $$ Santa drops on me).


----------



## bluejay21

Morisa said:


> I would keep an eye out for the *Saks post-xmas sale.*  The sale starts online at midnight on christmas, so maybe you can score a great deal on the bag!



I'm off December 26.  I will be glued to the computer catching deals.



marissk said:


> The kate spade website has the* red Gold Coast Maryanne *on sale for $267. I'm so tempted!!



 OMG that's the one that I want.  I thought it was sold out on the website.  I didn't even think to look in the sale section. Kate Spade should be having a sample sale or after Christmas sale.  I'm going to try to hold out until then.


----------



## Morisa

bluejay21 said:


> OMG that's the one that I want.  I thought it was sold out on the website.  I didn't even think to look in the sale section. Kate Spade should be having a sample sale or after Christmas sale.  I'm going to try to hold out until then.



If you haven't done so, sign up for the kate spade mailing list to get the welcome email and a 15% off coupon.  The 15% off coupon is good for 2 weeks, so it will cover you through new years.


----------



## marissk

bluejay21 said:


> I'm off December 26.  I will be glued to the computer catching deals.
> 
> 
> 
> OMG that's the one that I want.  I thought it was sold out on the website.  I didn't even think to look in the sale section. Kate Spade should be having a sample sale or after Christmas sale.  I'm going to try to hold out until then.


their website had the red and the black...I'll be up at midnight waiting for the sale, too!


----------



## flipflopfab

I have 2 kate spades, I like them well enough, I loved them when I was younger and my older sister carried them.


----------



## minuet

I'm totally in love with Kate Spade when I was younger.. back in my high school days. Cause of the prints and patterns. Not so much now though..


----------



## pandapharm

marissk said:


> Last year, there was 25% of sale items for New Year's. I'm gonna hold out (and see how much $$ Santa drops on me).


 
oh nice!~

I was just at one of the outlets yesterday and they had a fantastic sale...40% off and then 20% off most of the items on top of that. I bought a Wellseley satchel, couldn't find a pic of it online. it's a beautiful white structured bag though with a large pocket in front. I can't decide if I still want the Leslie stachel though...it's not as structured but I love the zipper/magnet flap closure and the Palamino is available again online. ahh I don't really *need* another bag, especially because I already have a couple now in that color


----------



## pandapharm

here she is! it's the Wellesley small maeda in porcelain.


----------



## Morisa

pandapharm said:


> oh nice!~
> 
> I was just at one of the outlets yesterday and they had a fantastic sale...40% off and then 20% off most of the items on top of that. I bought a Wellseley satchel, couldn't find a pic of it online. it's a beautiful white structured bag though with a large pocket in front. I can't decide if I still want the Leslie stachel though...it's not as structured but I love the zipper/magnet flap closure and the Palamino is available again online. ahh I don't really *need* another bag, especially because I already have a couple now in that color



Very nice!  I love the wellesley collection and its tough boarskin.  If you don't mind me asking, which outlet were you at?  I've been trying to find out what the post-xmas sales will be, but none of the outlets I've called seem to know.


----------



## pandapharm

Morisa said:
			
		

> Very nice!  I love the wellesley collection and its tough boarskin.  If you don't mind me asking, which outlet were you at?  I've been trying to find out what the post-xmas sales will be, but none of the outlets I've called seem to know.



it was the tanger outlets in jeffersonville, Ohio. I don't know what sales they are having after Christmas though, sorry!


----------



## kaitydid

pandapharm said:


> here she is! it's the Wellesley small maeda in porcelain.


 
I love that color!


----------



## gordomom

Hi ladies, I think someone was looking for the Essex Scout.  Bloomies has it on sale for $276.50 in Spring Red!!

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## millux

I quite like the look of them but haven't seen them readily available in the UK.. :\


----------



## Star15Rin

Hi ladies, I received a small striped Kate Spade bag for Christmas. Does anyone here know how to authenticate Kate Spade, or tell me a few things to look for? I don't own any Kate Spade, so I have no clue! Thanks!


----------



## Morisa

Star15Rin said:


> Hi ladies, I received a small striped Kate Spade bag for Christmas. Does anyone here know how to authenticate Kate Spade, or tell me a few things to look for? I don't own any Kate Spade, so I have no clue! Thanks!



Try posting pictures of it in this thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/authenticate-this-kate-spade-416419-125.html 

Make sure you post pictures of the label, the zippers, any hardware, the stitching, the interior, etc. and not just one or two photos.  The more pictures, the better the people can help you.


----------



## Rephined

I do not own any Kate Spade bags, but I like them. I really love the zip around wallets, and plan to buy one in the african violet shade.


----------



## vandal9

millux said:


> I quite like the look of them but haven't seen them readily available in the UK.. :\


Hi Millux - I guess this is a silly question but have you tried contacting the Kate Spade stores in Covent Garden/ Sloane
 Square? The few times I've been into the Covent Garden store the girls have been super helpful about tracking down what I need


----------



## bluejay21

I was hoping for an after Christmas sale on the KS website.  Nothing so far.  I'm just going to pick out what I want and order it.


----------



## Morisa

bluejay21 said:


> I was hoping for an after Christmas sale on the KS website.  Nothing so far.  I'm just going to pick out what I want and order it.



Last year KS had a new year's sale that ended on 1/17, so my guess is that if there was going to be another sale, it wouldn't happen until after the new year.  But of course, you run the risk of the bag not being available by that point.  So go for it, since it's already on sale!


----------



## bluejay21

Morisa said:


> Last year KS had a new year's sale that ended on 1/17, so my guess is that if there was going to be another sale, it wouldn't happen until after the new year.  But of course, you run the risk of the bag not being available by that point.  So go for it, since it's already on sale!



I looked back at my ********* purchases yesterday and I noticed that I made a Kate Spade purchase around that time.


You can't knock 40% off, considering that other sites are still selling it at full price.  I'll buy it today.


----------



## ilove2

Am a Kate Spade fan. Owned about 7 Kate Spade bags. 3 of them were presents from my dear boyfriend who knows I like them a lot.  Also have small items like wallets, cosmetic pouch and toiletries bag. 
Have to ban myself from going into any Kate Spade stores until further notice.


----------



## bluejay21

Oh, I didn't know that we couldn't mention that website on here.


----------



## izzydxb

BerryWriter said:


> That looks exactly like the bag you got. It clearly states "Crinkled patent leather" so it's not meant to be smooth. I am thinking you didn't read or couldn't understand the description and didn't realize you were getting a patent leather bag.
> 
> It's also not their fault you live in another country. Letting you return it is the right thing. Did you expect them to send you another bag for free and let you keep that one too? *confused*
> 
> Also, if you bought it from them, why on earth would you expect to be able to return it at a totally different store?



Wow, chill 

I can read alright, thank you very much. The pictures on the website showed a perfectly rigid handbag that  completely misrepresent the real product. I have no issues with the patent leather, just the structure. 

Of course I did not want them to send a second handbag and keep the first gone, geez!!! But is a fact that sometimes other luxury brands allow you to EXCHANGE defective products at other outlets different from the one you bought. Maybe you have not had experience in that


----------



## terps08

I'm a KS fan!  I used to be in love with KS in HS and college, but I still like them now!  I love their new pouches... and Kindle/iPad covers, just think they are a tad too pricey.


----------



## izzydxb

terps08 said:


> I'm a KS fan!  I used to be in love with KS in HS and college, but I still like them now!  I love their new pouches... and Kindle/iPad covers, just think they are a tad too pricey.



I'm a new fan too, there's some really nice stuff in sale at the moment, I may buy a new one  Even that one of the two bags I purchased has a small defect (I kept it anyway) I am willing to give KS a second chance


----------



## Morisa

izzydxb said:


> The pictures on the website showed a perfectly rigid handbag that  completely misrepresent the real product. I have no issues with the patent leather, just the structure.



I think the thing to remember is that with any bag manufacturer's website photos, the bags will be stuffed so that you can get an idea of what the bag looks like when in use.   I agree that it can be tough sometimes to determine how "floppy" or "slouchy" a bag will be when it is empty based on those photos.  But I don't know if I would go as far to say that the photos are "misleading," since that's how everyone does it.

Hopefully the bag has grown on you though!


----------



## sanatra

I adore Kate Spade...I love how girly, yet mature, the brand is.


----------



## mystorybook

I'm a big Kate Spade fan!  Just bought a New York Gold Coast Maryanne.  It's beautiful.  I also really like their shoes.


----------



## girlfriday17

Love my Kate Spade bags, particularly because of the penchant they have for color.  I love that most people in Canada don't know the brand well yet so my bags are distinctive.  However Holt Renfrew started carrying the line again after a long absence.


----------



## Addicted2Glam

It's just something about KS that keeps attracting me to the brand. The contemporary and easy going style in just what I need some days so I'm definitely a fan.


----------



## gordomom

mystorybook said:
			
		

> I'm a big Kate Spade fan!  Just bought a New York Gold Coast Maryanne.  It's beautiful.  I also really like their shoes.



I love how the shoes look - so cute, but normally buy from the website.  Are they comfortable?


----------



## paradise392

I bought a few new Kate spade things over the last few days. I love kate spade and the quality of the bags.


----------



## mocha.lover

I recently got my first Kate Spade! A Cobble Hill Jules wallet in black. Simply lovely!


----------



## bluejay21

I ordered the large Gold Coast Maryanne in Scarlet.  It is so weird to me that the prettiest color went on sale while the other colors remain full price.  I guess people aren't lining up to buy red purses.


----------



## jolagonz

I love Kate Spade too...i have 2 of them and a wallet...


----------



## gordomom

Several KS items!!  Additional 40% off all sale items including a Scout in black for ~$213


----------



## Krystlelei

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## kymmie

Thanks!  I have been eyeing the Scout !



gordomom said:


> Several KS items!! Additional 40% off all sale items including a Scout in black for ~$213


----------



## Morisa

NEWYEAR25 for an extra 25% off sale items in-store and online, through 1/25.

(AHHhhh, eyeing the victoria falls maryanne in palamino...)


----------



## bluejay21

Morisa said:


> NEWYEAR25 for an extra 25% off sale items in-store and online, through 1/25.
> 
> (AHHhhh, eyeing the victoria falls maryanne in palamino...)




The red Goldcoast Maryanne sold out before the sale.  I'm glad that I ordered it.  However, I do see a clutch that I want...


----------



## gordomom

KS dot com sample sale woo hoo!!  And free ground shipping too!  Maybe I'll pick up the shuffled spade set I've been eyeing!!


----------



## Morisa

bluejay21 said:


> The red Goldcoast Maryanne sold out before the sale.  I'm glad that I ordered it.  However, I do see a clutch that I want...



Did your maryanne arrive?  How do you like it?


----------



## bluejay21

Morisa said:


> Did your maryanne arrive?  How do you like it?



It still isn't here.  It's been sitting at a UPS facility for 2 days now.


----------



## Morisa

bluejay21 said:


> It still isn't here.  It's been sitting at a UPS facility for 2 days now.



Oh bummer.  I hate it when it's a "UPS holiday"...today is  UPS holiday, boo.  Hope it arrives quickly!


----------



## cola262

gordomom said:
			
		

> KS dot com sample sale woo hoo!!  And free ground shipping too!  Maybe I'll pick up the shuffled spade set I've been eyeing!!



What is the link? Thanks


----------



## Morisa

cola262 said:


> What is the link? Thanks



There's no link.  Just use the code NEWYEAR25 when you check out for 25% off all sale items.


----------



## elizat

I placed the Victoria Falls Maryanne in my cart earlier and it stayed, although the bag was either removed or sold out. The order processed fine, so I think it will be okay. I ordered the tan one (it is ostrich embossed). I have the Helena bag already, which is similar in shape, but I like tote styles. I also picked up the coasters- for under $10, I thought they might make a cute gift for someone.


----------



## Morisa

elizat said:


> I placed the Victoria Falls Maryanne in my cart earlier and it stayed, although the bag was either removed or sold out. The order processed fine, so I think it will be okay. I ordered the tan one (it is ostrich embossed). I have the Helena bag already, which is similar in shape, but I like tote styles. I also picked up the coasters- for under $10, I thought they might make a cute gift for someone.



Did you get a confirmation email from KS?  If so, you should be fine.  Let us know how you like the Victoria Falls Maryanne...I was eyeing it earlier, but didn't get it.


----------



## dsolorio

How much did the Scarlet Maryanne go for on sale? It's no longer on the website and am now debating on whether I should wait until Nordstroms or Saks puts it on sale on their website. What do you think?


----------



## Morisa

dsolorio said:


> How much did the Scarlet Maryanne go for on sale? It's no longer on the website and am now debating on whether I should wait until Nordstroms or Saks puts it on sale on their website. What do you think?



IIRC, the red gold coast maryanne was going for $267 on the ks website.  You can get the equivalent price right now from L&T after taking an extra 20% off using the coupon code TAKE2.


----------



## bluejay21

dsolorio said:


> How much did the Scarlet Maryanne go for on sale? It's no longer on the website and am now debating on whether I should wait until Nordstroms or Saks puts it on sale on their website. What do you think?





Morisa said:


> IIRC, the red gold coast maryanne was going for $267 on the ks website.  You can get the equivalent price right now from L&T after taking an extra 20% off using the coupon code TAKE2.




$267 is correct.  That's how much I paid.  UPS finally delivered mine.  I'm going to try to post pictures tonight.

Why the full price variation on the large Gold Coast Maryanne?  Last week, they were all $445 full price and now I'm seeing some for $478 across various websites, yet KS still has all of hers for $445.


----------



## dsolorio

Wow! That's a huge price difference. Thank you ladies.


----------



## dsolorio

dsolorio said:


> Wow! That's a huge price difference. Thank you ladies.



I tried L&T's website and it's on sale for $333.75 but the TAKE2 code is not applicable. I asked Live Chat to confirm and they said it does not work for the handbag department. I had already ordered it from Nordstrom and they price matched it for me. Thank you ladies. You saved me a lot of money and to you lucky ladies who got it at $267... What a deal!


----------



## Morisa

dsolorio said:


> I tried L&T's website and it's on sale for $333.75 but the TAKE2 code is not applicable. I asked Live Chat to confirm and they said it does not work for the handbag department. I had already ordered it from Nordstrom and they price matched it for me. Thank you ladies. You saved me a lot of money and to you lucky ladies who got it at $267... What a deal!



Glad you were able to get the price match.  Enjoy the bag!


----------



## elizat

Morisa said:


> Did you get a confirmation email from KS?  If so, you should be fine.  Let us know how you like the Victoria Falls Maryanne...I was eyeing it earlier, but didn't get it.



They confirmed the order last night, so it should be fine. I haven't got shipping confirmation yet, but probably soon. I already received my cash back from E Bates so the order seems to be good to go. I'll try to remember to post some photos and/or thoughts on the bag. It was a good price, because that bag was originally almost $550, I think and it came to $177.


----------



## Morisa

elizat said:


> They confirmed the order last night, so it should be fine. I haven't got shipping confirmation yet, but probably soon. I already received my cash back from E Bates so the order seems to be good to go. I'll try to remember to post some photos and/or thoughts on the bag. It was a good price, because that bag was originally almost $550, I think and it came to $177.



Nice!  I saw the price, and was definitely tempted.  But I'm trying very hard not to buy bags simply because it's "a good deal."  Hope you enjoy yours!  I'll just live vicariously through you.


----------



## Morisa

Marissak or any other KS experts out there--do any of you treat your KS leather bags?  If so, what do you use?  Wondering if I need to treat my bags for the upcoming winter weather of rain, sleet, and snow.


----------



## marissk

Morisa said:


> Marissak or any other KS experts out there--do any of you treat your KS leather bags?  If so, what do you use?  Wondering if I need to treat my bags for the upcoming winter weather of rain, sleet, and snow.


My leather bags and wallets are mostly boarskin, which I think is indestructable! I've had a red Wellesley Sam for years and years and it still looks new. Ditto the red boarskin Maria wallet. The leather is still in great condition and doesn't show any kind of water stains. My London bags do get more careful treatment because the leather is smooth. I tend not to take them out to party if rain or snow is expected.

The problem with "natural" leathers, like vacchetta, is that you have to just let stuff happen to them. You can't put a leather treatment on it because it stains the leather.

What kind of leather are you thinking of treating??


----------



## Morisa

marissk said:


> My leather bags and wallets are mostly boarskin, which I think is indestructable! I've had a red Wellesley Sam for years and years and it still looks new. Ditto the red boarskin Maria wallet. The leather is still in great condition and doesn't show any kind of water stains. My London bags do get more careful treatment because the leather is smooth. I tend not to take them out to party if rain or snow is expected.
> 
> The problem with "natural" leathers, like vacchetta, is that you have to just let stuff happen to them. You can't put a leather treatment on it because it stains the leather.
> 
> What kind of leather are you thinking of treating??



I have one bag that's boarskin (from the wellesley collection), and I wasn't sure if I needed to coat it with a water repellent.  I have another two that are cowhide (smooth) from the vanston and delancy collections.


----------



## marissk

Morisa said:


> I have one bag that's boarskin (from the wellesley collection), and I wasn't sure if I needed to coat it with a water repellent.  I have another two that are cowhide (smooth) from the vanston and delancy collections.


I must admit I never use water repellants on my handbags. They are typically made for shoe leather and I've found they can discolor leather. I've had better luck with leather cleaners.

There's a website I use (www.shoecaresupplies.com) and they sell high quality leather care products (including leather dyes that I've used to revive older bags with worn corners). I'm a fan of the Tarrago brand of polishes and I've had good luck with them. But water repellants I tend to avoid.


----------



## bluejay21

Here is the scarlet large Gold Coast Maryanne.  The flash is making the bag look more fire engine red rather than the neutral red that it is.


----------



## pandapharm

bluejay21 said:
			
		

> Here is the scarlet large Gold Coast Maryanne.  The flash is making the bag look more fire engine red rather than the neutral red that it is.



beautiful bag!! congrats she is perfect and very profesh


----------



## pcorazza

I haven't used KS in years but I was in Lord and Taylor this past weekend and I bought the black nylon Stevie bag at Lord and Taylor.  So far I love it.  It's the perfect size with the right amount of pockets.


----------



## gordomom

bluejay21 said:
			
		

> Here is the scarlet large Gold Coast Maryanne.  The flash is making the bag look more fire engine red rather than the neutral red that it is.



Gorgeous!  Congrats!!


----------



## Belle14

Other brands are kind of taking over the current spectrum I think, but I still love Kate Spade for her classic style and elegance. My go-to bag for parties or going out is and will probably always be a Kate Spade. 

I say forget about the mainstream and stick to quality. Kate Spade makes great stuff!


----------



## pickapocket

I love Kate Spade because they are some what reasonable and have classic style


----------



## gordomom

Felt Flurry Brette

I was just perusing the KS sale and ran across this cutie:
http://www.katespade.com/designer-handbags/fabric-purses/kate-spade-felt-flurry-brette/PXRU3012,default,pd.html?dwvar_PXRU3012_color=001&start=7&cgid=sale

Not sure if I missed it previously or if they're adding new items.  Adorable though!


----------



## mangopudding

any thoughts on the bow bridge kennedy?
am looking for a cute but classic day to night bag


----------



## Morisa

mangopudding said:


> any thoughts on the bow bridge kennedy?
> am looking for a cute but classic day to night bag



I personally like the bow bridge rosa better, but if you go with the bow bridge kennedy, i'd get it in the white/black combo.  I think that looks super classy.


----------



## mangopudding

Morisa said:


> I personally like the bow bridge rosa better, but if you go with the bow bridge kennedy, i'd get it in the white/black combo.  I think that looks super classy.



oooh i hadn't considered the rosa! thanks 
i was actually considering the black with the brown handles...i LOVE the look of the white/black combo though...but knowing me i'd probably get it super dirty :shame:


----------



## Morisa

mangopudding said:


> oooh i hadn't considered the rosa! thanks
> i was actually considering the black with the brown handles...i LOVE the look of the white/black combo though...but knowing me i'd probably get it super dirty :shame:



There is also the bow valley astra if you want something smaller (or don't like open tops; the rosa has a center zip but is otherwise open).  Zappos has it for $295.


----------



## Morisa

FYI for those still looking for a scarlet gold coast maryanne, they just popped back up on the KS website for $267 + 25% off with NEWYEAR25.


----------



## unfurling

I have been stalking the website and want to take advantage of the sale - does anyone else own the Litchfield Talise?


----------



## SilverFilly

Morisa said:


> FYI for those still looking for a scarlet gold coast maryanne, they just popped back up on the KS website for $267 + 25% off with NEWYEAR25.



Thanks Morisa for posting this!  I've been lusting after that bag for so long, but I've always passed until now.  It's my Valentines Day gift, my BF will be pleased lol.  I'm so excited to get it and I hope I love it!  (final sale)  Thanks again!


----------



## marissk

I got my coveted Maryanne in scarlet! The matching wallet is listed too, but I had to demonstrate financial restraint and passed. Bottom line price was $200.25...SCORE!!!


----------



## Chitz Legaspi




----------



## Morisa

SilverFilly said:


> Thanks Morisa for posting this!  I've been lusting after that bag for so long, but I've always passed until now.  It's my Valentines Day gift, my BF will be pleased lol.  I'm so excited to get it and I hope I love it!  (final sale)  Thanks again!





marissk said:


> I got my coveted Maryanne in scarlet! The matching wallet is listed too, but I had to demonstrate financial restraint and passed. Bottom line price was $200.25...SCORE!!!



Yay for both of you!  So glad you guys were able to get what you wanted!


----------



## LuvAllBags

I havebeen wanting to try a Maryanne for a while...maybe it's time to give it a try!


----------



## Morisa

Boo.  I tried to order a small henrietta this morning and I just got an email telling me that my order has been cancelled because it's out of stock.  I called KS customer service and they said it was sold out via the website, even though I pointed out to them that it was still showing as "in stock" on the website (apparently the website can take up to 24 hours to update and only updates on mondays through fridays?  This doesn't seem right, since I've seen stock disappear from the website over the last 12 hours, but anyway...)

Anyway, the rep then pointed me to their San Francisco store which still has three in stock, and told me I could order it directly from them.  Really?  I don't see why KS couldn't have just fulfilled my order through their SFO store.  So now I have to call the SFO store and order it directly from them, which I don't think I care enough to do.  

Totally disappointing, given how good their customer service is normally.  In the past, I've called their CS and asked them questions about the products and when they didn't have an answer, they would put me on hold and call their local store to have an associate check for them.  A shame that this experience was so poor.


----------



## nanikai

I'm a fan!


----------



## AshTx.1

Wow that Marryanne is GORGEOUS  I just had a friend tell me she had ordered a scarf from their website and then got an e-mail saying they sold it. That is WEIRD, why would it say in stock if they are not? That would be REALLY frustrating...


----------



## Morisa

AshTx.1 said:


> Wow that Marryanne is GORGEOUS  I just had a friend tell me she had ordered a scarf from their website and then got an e-mail saying they sold it. That is WEIRD, why would it say in stock if they are not? That would be REALLY frustrating...



As I mentioned in my post, it seems that the website and the actual inventory are not always in sync.  Definitely frustrating.  I did place another order earlier last night, which I haven't gotten a cancellation notice about, so I'm hoping nothing is wrong with that one.


----------



## elizat

I received the ostrich embossed Victoria Falls Maryanne Friday. I like the bag- very nice color and the embossing is well done. I will try to take a photo or two during the day when I can. It seems smaller than the Helena, but the Helena I have is quilted, so that could factor into it.


----------



## Morisa

elizat said:


> I received the ostrich embossed Victoria Falls Maryanne Friday. I like the bag- very nice color and the embossing is well done. I will try to take a photo or two during the day when I can. It seems smaller than the Helena, but the Helena I have is quilted, so that could factor into it.



I think the maryanne tapers more at the top than the Helena, which may also factor into the perceived size difference.  I think the two styles are supposed to have the same bottom width dimensions. 

Looking forward to your pictures!


----------



## Tigistylist

I love KS! I have to be one of the few that still loves the Sam bag.


----------



## Morisa

marissak -- do you have any insights as to whether the current sale will get extended by a few days?  I remember with the last sample sale they wound up extending it another 2 days.


----------



## marissk

Morisa said:


> marissak -- do you have any insights as to whether the current sale will get extended by a few days?  I remember with the last sample sale they wound up extending it another 2 days.


I asked customer service and was told it was on until Jan 25. I find that kinda long, especially compared to last year, but the rep checked the code and it's good till the 25th. That gives them time to add new stuff.

My Stevie in African Violet arrived today, and unfortunately, it was damaged so I had to return it. It's sold out in that color, but now I'm pondering other bags, so I really wanted to know how much time I had to shop.

Mari


----------



## Morisa

marissk said:


> I asked customer service and was told it was on until Jan 25. I find that kinda long, especially compared to last year, but the rep checked the code and it's good till the 25th. That gives them time to add new stuff.
> 
> My Stevie in African Violet arrived today, and unfortunately, it was damaged so I had to return it. It's sold out in that color, but now I'm pondering other bags, so I really wanted to know how much time I had to shop.
> 
> Mari



I know the JACK spade code is good through the 25th, but the email on the KS code says it's good through the 10th.  But hey, if it's good through the 25th, yay for us!  

Bummer that the African Violet Stevie was damaged.  Hopefully the red maryanne you ordered is perfect when it arrives!


----------



## kalliela

I like that clutch with the chocolates on it.


----------



## Crazy for Bags

Hi, this is my first time posting in KS (I'm usually in Coach and Michael Kors).  I haven't owned a Kate Spade myself until now, although I have purchased a bag and wallet as a gift several years ago.  I've always liked her bags, but just never pulled the trigger for whatever reason.  

Well, it sure did change in the past week!  I now have a black quilted Maryanne (which I am absolutely loving!).  Can't believe I paid full price, but it was worth it.  This bag is so perfect for me!

Then, I discover this thread and that the Maryanne comes in Scarlet Red and since red is my favorite color (besides pink), I had to order it (and it was on sale)!  I'm not sure if I want two of the same bag, what do you think?  

I also saw the Mansfield Juniper a few weeks ago at Nordstrom and really, really liked it, but not the color choices of black, bone or navy.  However, while web surfing this past weekend, I found it in 'storm' which looks grey to me and I've been searching for the 'right' grey bag for what seems like forever.  So, I figured, what the heck and ordered it.  Never know until you see it in person.  I'm really excited for it to arrive.   I'll have to try my things in her when she arrives and hopefully the color will be right.  

So I could possibly end up going from no Kate Spade to Three Kate Spade bags within a week!!!  Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## marissk

Crazy for Bags said:


> Hi, this is my first time posting in KS (I'm usually in Coach and Michael Kors).  I haven't owned a Kate Spade myself until now, although I have purchased a bag and wallet as a gift several years ago.  I've always liked her bags, but just never pulled the trigger for whatever reason.
> 
> Well, it sure did change in the past week!  I now have a black quilted Maryanne (which I am absolutely loving!).  Can't believe I paid full price, but it was worth it.  This bag is so perfect for me!
> 
> Then, I discover this thread and that the Maryanne comes in Scarlet Red and since red is my favorite color (besides pink), I had to order it (and it was on sale)!  I'm not sure if I want two of the same bag, what do you think?
> 
> I also saw the Mansfield Juniper a few weeks ago at Nordstrom and really, really liked it, but not the color choices of black, bone or navy.  However, while web surfing this past weekend, I found it in 'storm' which looks grey to me and I've been searching for the 'right' grey bag for what seems like forever.  So, I figured, what the heck and ordered it.  Never know until you see it in person.  I'm really excited for it to arrive.   I'll have to try my things in her when she arrives and hopefully the color will be right.
> 
> So I could possibly end up going from no Kate Spade to Three Kate Spade bags within a week!!!  Thanks for letting me share!


GASP! You paid full price for a black Gold Coast Maryanne when you could have bought it on the kate spade site for $200??? I'd be in mourning for the next year for that!!


----------



## Morisa

marissk said:


> GASP! You paid full price for a black Gold Coast Maryanne when you could have bought it on the kate spade site for $200??? I'd be in mourning for the next year for that!!



Was the black ever on sale?  I saw the bittersweet on sale for about 5 hours (literally) and then the red.  But I don't recall ever seeing the black on sale (but then again, maybe it was on sale for a whole hour before it got sold out?)


----------



## marissk

I think that when the scarlet came back, the black came back briefly as well. 

I saw a scarlet listed on eBay for $399....geez!


----------



## Morisa

marissk said:


> I think that when the scarlet came back, the black came back briefly as well.



Hmm, and now the black is back at full price and the scarlet is no longer available.  Well, maybe there are some lucky folks out there who got great deals! 

I'm waiting (patiently) for my most recent order over the weekend.  This extended sale is going to kill me, ugh.  

BTW, with your purple stevie, what part of it was damaged?  Was it due to shipping error or was it a mfr defect?  I assume you got the quilted signature stevie in purple?


----------



## Natalietwo

I never saw the black on sale, because it would have been mine!

What does everyone think of the new All Aboard Ship Clutch?  I'm in love!  But I really love her whimsical designs.  I just bought the Cha Cha Chocolate Clutch, the one that looks like a candybar, and I absolutely love it!  So much fun.


----------



## Morisa

Natalietwo said:


> I never saw the black on sale, because it would have been mine!
> 
> What does everyone think of the new All Aboard Ship Clutch?  I'm in love!  But I really love her whimsical designs.  I just bought the Cha Cha Chocolate Clutch, the one that looks like a candybar, and I absolutely love it!  So much fun.



i LOVE the ship clutch.  I think it is so adorable.  I also love the hat that says "I need a vacation."  too bad i already have a green hat like that, otherwise i would be all over that one.


----------



## Natalietwo

Oh, and BTW, Crazy for Bags, you did good!!


----------



## Crazy for Bags

marissk said:


> GASP! You paid full price for a black Gold Coast Maryanne when you could have bought it on the kate spade site for $200??? I'd be in mourning for the next year for that!!


When I was at the Kate Spade Boutique, only the Scarlet quilted was on sale, not the black.  The SA said the black doesn't go on sale.  Do you know something I don't know?


----------



## Morisa

Crazy for Bags said:


> When I was at the Kate Spade Boutique, only the Scarlet quilted was on sale, not the black.  The SA said the black doesn't go on sale.  Do you know something I don't know?



I'm almost 100% sure that the bittersweet, which is a dark charcoal color, was the one on sale, and not the black.  I had nordstrom price match me at the KS sale price for bittersweet, which is arriving on Wednesday.


----------



## Natalietwo

OMG!!!!  Did you see all the new items on the website this morning?  I just looked at the handbags so far.   I'm loving the Barclay Street Parker.  I so want a frame closure bag.  Can you tell I grew up in the 60s???  But they are so much easier to open and close.  And I love the stripes, although I don't know if it would limit me as to the outfits I could use it with.

Also love the Daycation bon shopper baby bag.  I'm in my *ahem* 50s, so there's no babies in my future, but I love the whimsy of this bag.  What do you think of it?

Love the nylon stripe line.  The stripes are just the right width.  Looks like they are keeping the Leslie around, since they brought it out in new colors.  I'm not sure I like the function of that bag, but it sure is attractive.

What do you think of the magazine clutch?

Oh, and Crazy for Bags, they have the Mansfield Juniper in Storm.  I agree that the storm is a gray color, and I love the shade of gray as it appears on my monitor.  Let us know how you like it.  It looks divine.

Love the Simon shoe and the striped Jillian dress.  The boat keyfob is cute.


----------



## marissk

Morisa said:


> Hmm, and now the black is back at full price and the scarlet is no longer available.  Well, maybe there are some lucky folks out there who got great deals!
> 
> I'm waiting (patiently) for my most recent order over the weekend.  This extended sale is going to kill me, ugh.
> 
> BTW, with your purple stevie, what part of it was damaged?  Was it due to shipping error or was it a mfr defect?  I assume you got the quilted signature stevie in purple?


Hey! The red scarlet is back!! Go quickly!

And sadly, I was duped by customer service...TODAY (1/10) is the last day!!


----------



## Morisa

marissk said:


> Hey! The red scarlet is back!! Go quickly!
> 
> And sadly, I was duped by customer service...TODAY (1/10) is the last day!!



I am going to scream.  The small henrietta came back on the website (and is currently showing on the website), so I tried to order it again...only to be told my order was going to be cancelled (again).  Sigh.


----------



## marissk

Crazy for Bags said:


> When I was at the Kate Spade Boutique, only the Scarlet quilted was on sale, not the black.  The SA said the black doesn't go on sale.  Do you know something I don't know?


I stand (or sit!) corrected!! It was the bittersweet. I didn't look closely cause I was so excited by the scarlet. Mine is on the way (and sadly, my Stevie is on the way back as it arrived damaged).


----------



## Morisa

marissk said:


> I stand (or sit!) corrected!! It was the bittersweet. I didn't look closely cause I was so excited by the scarlet. Mine is on the way (and sadly, my Stevie is on the way back as it arrived damaged).



You never mentioned--what was wrong with the stevie they sent you?


----------



## marissk

Morisa said:


> You never mentioned--what was wrong with the stevie they sent you?


Sigh...

When I took the bag out of the duster, I immediately saw that there was a 5" slash across the bottom. How could the person packing this not notice that!?! It appeared to be slashed with something like a box cutter...probably happened when they opened the carton full of bags. 

Because I had it gift boxed, I'm positive it could not have happened when I opened the box. And unfortunately, they are sold out of the violet color. I'll probably find an older model (also in violet) on eBay. I'm pretty bummed as I lusted after that bag for a while!


----------



## Morisa

marissk said:


> Sigh...
> 
> When I took the bag out of the duster, I immediately saw that there was a 5" slash across the bottom. How could the person packing this not notice that!?! It appeared to be slashed with something like a box cutter...probably happened when they opened the carton full of bags.
> 
> Because I had it gift boxed, I'm positive it could not have happened when I opened the box. And unfortunately, they are sold out of the violet color. I'll probably find an older model (also in violet) on eBay. I'm pretty bummed as I lusted after that bag for a while!



Oh that's so sad to hear!  The purple was a gorgeous color, I agree.  Maybe try calling the outlets and seeing if they carry the item?  (Not sure if they would since it's a "signature" item, but you never know!)


----------



## marissk

Morisa said:


> Oh that's so sad to hear!  The purple was a gorgeous color, I agree.  Maybe try calling the outlets and seeing if they carry the item?  (Not sure if they would since it's a "signature" item, but you never know!)


The customer service person checked the store inventory...I didn't know they could do that!! But they have access to store inventory. The african violet was an "exclusive" color, which she told me meant that either all the stock came back into the central warehouse for the sale or that the color would only be offered online (could be because all the stores are sold out of that color).

I loved the way that bag was quilted. I don't need another red (or black) bag, but I sure wanted that violet!

Mari


----------



## Natalietwo

Marissk, that's so sad.  I watched that everyday until they were sold out.  The only reason I didn't buy it was because I have enough Stevies already, but I agree, the violet was the color to have!


----------



## Crazy for Bags

Morisa said:


> I'm almost 100% sure that the bittersweet, which is a dark charcoal color, was the one on sale, and not the black. I had nordstrom price match me at the KS sale price for bittersweet, which is arriving on Wednesday.


That's great they price matched for you!  I am really loving this bag.  I'm surprised with the quilted leather that isn't not heavier.  My MK Hamitlon is much heavier.  I hope you really like it!  (Nordstrom price matched for me to on the Scarlet and it arrived today - gotta love Nordstrom!)


----------



## Crazy for Bags

Natalietwo said:


> Oh, and BTW, Crazy for Bags, you did good!!


Thank you!  My Scarlet Maryanne arrived today.  Now I have to decide if I want too of the same bag.  The red sure is pretty though!


----------



## Crazy for Bags

marissk said:


> I stand (or sit!) corrected!! It was the bittersweet. I didn't look closely cause I was so excited by the scarlet. Mine is on the way (and sadly, my Stevie is on the way back as it arrived damaged).


I thought maybe you knew something I didn't and I was all ready to go on a desperate search for the black on sale!  Any whoo, I do love the bag and think it was totally worth it!


----------



## Crazy for Bags

Natalietwo said:


> Oh, and Crazy for Bags, they have the Mansfield Juniper in Storm. I agree that the storm is a gray color, and I love the shade of gray as it appears on my monitor. Let us know how you like it. It looks divine.


It arrived today and it's definitely grey.  Looks kind of like the color of wet cement.  I love everything about this bag (although I still haven't tried my stuff in it yet), the size, style, shape, the double flat handles, the lining, the side zippers and how wide it opens when you unzip them.  I'm just not completely sold on the color yet.


----------



## Morisa

Crazy for Bags said:


> Thank you!  My Scarlet Maryanne arrived today.  Now I have to decide if I want too of the same bag.  The red sure is pretty though!



I say keep both.   Red and Black are two great, but very different, colors.  I think you'll get use out of both of them.


----------



## marissk

Crazy for Bags said:


> Thank you!  My Scarlet Maryanne arrived today.  Now I have to decide if I want too of the same bag.  The red sure is pretty though!


Of course you need two of the same bag!! Different colors, different occasions!

My scarlet will be here on Friday (according to UPS). Can't wait...


----------



## Crazy for Bags

Morisa said:


> I say keep both.  Red and Black are two great, but very different, colors. I think you'll get use out of both of them.


I'm thinking I may have to keep both.  I really love the red and for the  price, you can't beat it!



marissk said:


> Of course you need two of the same bag!! Different colors, different occasions!
> 
> My scarlet will be here on Friday (according to UPS). Can't wait...


Congratulations on getting the Scarlet, it's so exciting!


----------



## marissk

Crazy for Bags said:


> I'm thinking I may have to keep both.  I really love the red and for the  price, you can't beat it!
> 
> 
> Congratulations on getting the Scarlet, it's so exciting!


I think you also need a gold Lacey wallet that would go with both bags!

Yes, I'm an enabler!


----------



## Crazy for Bags

marissk said:


> I think you also need a gold Lacey wallet that would go with both bags!
> 
> Yes, I'm an enabler!


You are such an enabler!!!!  I have a gold Burberry wallet I really like.  Haven't used it in a while, I just might have to change into that one.  I don't need much enableing (as you can all see), but I do have my eye on the Scarlet quilted wallet that is on sale at KS.  I'll have it think about it for a bit, but not too long since the sale ends today.  
 I love, love, love red!


----------



## Morisa

marissak or any other KS experts out there--do you know whether the victoria falls line (i.e., ostrich-embossed line) is waterproof?  I know I can't expect to take a bath with it, but I'm wondering if the embossed stuff will be as rain-proof as, say, patent leather?


----------



## Natalietwo

Yes, Crazy for Bags, you need to keep both.  They are two very different looks.  I'm jealous.


----------



## Morisa

Crazy for Bags -- Can you fit a standard 3-ring binder in the quilted maryanne?


----------



## Crazy for Bags

Morisa said:


> Crazy for Bags -- Can you fit a standard 3-ring binder in the quilted maryanne?


 Yes!  I just tried a 1" binder and it fits without forcing it.  The 3-ring binder is just a bit taller than the bag itself.  Hope that helps.


----------



## Crazy for Bags

Natalietwo said:


> Yes, Crazy for Bags, you need to keep both. They are two very different looks. I'm jealous.


I wasn't sure if they were too similar even though they are different colors.  I have the red one sitting on my table so I can keep looking at it!  I know, I'm strange!


----------



## Natalietwo

marissk said:


> Sigh...
> 
> When I took the bag out of the duster, I immediately saw that there was a 5" slash across the bottom. How could the person packing this not notice that!?! It appeared to be slashed with something like a box cutter...probably happened when they opened the carton full of bags.
> 
> Because I had it gift boxed, I'm positive it could not have happened when I opened the box. And unfortunately, they are sold out of the violet color. I'll probably find an older model (also in violet) on eBay. I'm pretty bummed as I lusted after that bag for a while!



The purple is back on the website, although it is no longer 25% off.


----------



## Morisa

Just got my quilted maryanne in bittersweet from nordstrom and my peacock rachelle and tangerine wallet from KS.  The maryanne is gorgeous, and bittersweet is a great color.  You can barely tell that it isn't pure black--it looks like a super dark brown or something with some red undertones in certain lights.  The rachelle is great too.  The wallet, however, looks like someone must have used it and returned it.  I may or may not raise this with CS, I haven't decided yet.


----------



## SilverFilly

Morisa, I'm glad you like your Maryanne, that color sounds very nice!  That's a bummer about the wallet, you could try contacting customer service and see what they say.  It's possible they'd offer (or you could request) an extra percentage off of it, but it's more likely they'd have you send it back.  My Mom ordered a bag from one of their sales last year that was final sale and the description of the lining was inaccurate.  She called customer service and they sent a return label (paid for by them of course).  Good luck with whatever you decide


----------



## No Cute

Yes, a fan of some bags.  Love the new Cha Cha Chocolate clutch!


----------



## Morisa

SilverFilly said:


> Morisa, I'm glad you like your Maryanne, that color sounds very nice!  That's a bummer about the wallet, you could try contacting customer service and see what they say.  It's possible they'd offer (or you could request) an extra percentage off of it, but it's more likely they'd have you send it back.  My Mom ordered a bag from one of their sales last year that was final sale and the description of the lining was inaccurate.  She called customer service and they sent a return label (paid for by them of course).  Good luck with whatever you decide



I sent the wallet back.  It was actually defective because two of the CC slots were not stitched properly, so anything you put in them would slip down to the bottom of the wallet.  DH asked whether they were supposed to be like that...I don't know if they are, but that's certainly not what the description said they would be.


----------



## benswife2007

Just ordered a mary ann large from a seller on ebay. He was located in hong kong so might take a while to get here. Cant wait. The listing stated it was black so I hope its the one I saw in the store. His was 299  buy it now brand new and store wanted 487.00 so saved a couple hundred.


----------



## Natalietwo

Since this is the year of patterns, and January is stripes, any guesses what the other 11 patterns will be?  I'm thinking one of them will be dots, but I can't figure out how they will come up with 12 different patterns.  Anyone else?


----------



## Morisa

Natalietwo said:


> Since this is the year of patterns, and January is stripes, any guesses what the other 11 patterns will be?  I'm thinking one of them will be dots, but I can't figure out how they will come up with 12 different patterns.  Anyone else?



I don't know, but I'm kinda weary about these "patterns."  One of the reasons I like KS is because she does not have overly-distracting bags.  Clean and simple lines, really.  I feel like the patterns take away from that.  But I suppose if they are done in moderation and done well, it might be a hit.  We'll have to see.


----------



## Natalietwo

Morisa said:


> I don't know, but I'm kinda weary about these "patterns."  One of the reasons I like KS is because she does not have overly-distracting bags.  Clean and simple lines, really.  I feel like the patterns take away from that.  But I suppose if they are done in moderation and done well, it might be a hit.  We'll have to see.



I agree!  It's okay to show a pattern here and there, but to commit to a whole year of them...geesh.  I'm hoping they don't mess it up.  I just want them to design fantastic bags, and not be limited to whatever the pattern of the month is.


----------



## Morisa

:cry: I just noticed that the license plate label on the front of my gold coast maryanne is crooked!  I asked DH if I was going crazy, he said no, it's crooked.  What's weird is that the nordstrom stock photo for the bag also shows a crooked label, but only for the bittersweet (which is the color I have).  See http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/kate-sp...per/3277598?origin=keywordsearch&resultback=0


----------



## gordomom

Natalietwo said:
			
		

> I agree!  It's okay to show a pattern here and there, but to commit to a whole year of them...geesh.  I'm hoping they don't mess it up.  I just want them to design fantastic bags, and not be limited to whatever the pattern of the month is.



I agree as well!  I love the simple color and styles, but having a colorful lining is like having a secret treat when you peek inside!!  Wonder what they're up to...


----------



## gordomom

Morisa said:
			
		

> :cry: I just noticed that the license plate label on the front of my gold coast maryanne is crooked!  I asked DH if I was going crazy, he said no, it's crooked.  What's weird is that the nordstrom stock photo for the bag also shows a crooked label, but only for the bittersweet (which is the color I have).  See http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/kate-spade-new-york-gold-coast-maryanne-quilted-leather-shopper/3277598?origin=keywordsearch&resultback=0



Oh no!  What a bummer!  Will you try to exchange for another?

I just saw the red and the burgundy (?) in person for the first time today.  Gorgeous, but I didn't pay attention to the license plates.  Such cushy smushy leather!!


----------



## marissk

I. Must. Not. Buy. The. Gold. Coast. Lacey. In. Scarlet.
I. Must. Not. Buy. The. Gold. Coast. Lacey. In. Scarlet.
I. Must. Not. Buy. The. Gold. Coast. Lacey. In. Scarlet.

OK...so I solved the problem of swapping purses just about every day (I bought a couple Tintimar purse organizers...LOVE 'em!), but today, I got nailed by not completely swapping my wallet. I arrived at La Grocery Store without a credit card. Shockingly, they didn't take my AAA card! Gad. That leaves me to ponder what wallet would serve multiple bags, in particular my new Gold Coast Maryanne in scarlet. I have matching wallets for many of my KS bags, but this wallet swapping is becoming a pain in my tookus!

Any ideas?? A nice ivory (I have an ivory Cole Haan Genevieve)?? Should I just get over it??


----------



## gordomom

marissk said:
			
		

> I. Must. Not. Buy. The. Gold. Coast. Lacey. In. Scarlet.
> I. Must. Not. Buy. The. Gold. Coast. Lacey. In. Scarlet.
> I. Must. Not. Buy. The. Gold. Coast. Lacey. In. Scarlet.
> 
> OK...so I solved the problem of swapping purses just about every day (I bought a couple Tintimar purse organizers...LOVE 'em!), but today, I got nailed by not completely swapping my wallet. I arrived at La Grocery Store without a credit card. Shockingly, they didn't take my AAA card! Gad. That leaves me to ponder what wallet would serve multiple bags, in particular my new Gold Coast Maryanne in scarlet. I have matching wallets for many of my KS bags, but this wallet swapping is becoming a pain in my tookus!
> 
> Any ideas?? A nice ivory (I have an ivory Cole Haan Genevieve)?? Should I just get over it??



Good luck!  When you get that to work, will you let me know how you did it so I can give it a try?

My recent wallet of choice is a Hobo International Ally wristlet/wallet in pink crinkle patent.  It's small enough to fit in my jacket pocket, but has a foldover flap that holds credit/ID cards, including a clear window slot and also a full length slip pocket.  On the bottom there is a zip coin pocket, another slip pocket and then an open compartment that is big enough to fit my iPhone and a lipstick/balm.  

I often carry it alone when I'm just running out to the store, but it fits nicely in most bags, except very small ones.  The crinkle patent resists fingerprints but is easy to wipe off water.

Simple looking, not super stylish, but very functional!  =)


----------



## pursejunky22

_*xxx read our rules *_


----------



## GyrlLayney

mangopudding said:


> any thoughts on the bow bridge kennedy?
> am looking for a cute but classic day to night bag


 
I love the Little Bow Bridge Kennedy in black!!!


----------



## baglady925

http://www.katespade.com/womens-wal...bble-hill-lacey/PWRU1801-1-1,default,pd.html& i have this wallet


----------



## MissCara

I've been eyeing the Pastiche Helena tote for MONTHS...it's finally doen to $255 on sale, but that's still more than I want to spend...so I'm wandering through TJMaxx, and look what was hanging on a random clothing display!!!


----------



## Natalietwo

Wow!  Great price!  I hope you bought it!!


----------



## marissk

MissCara said:


> I've been eyeing the Pastiche Helena tote for MONTHS...it's finally doen to $255 on sale, but that's still more than I want to spend...so I'm wandering through TJMaxx, and look what was hanging on a random clothing display!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1565797
> 
> 
> View attachment 1565798


Why doesn't that ever happen to me?!?! Granted, I did get a pink nylon Pia and a matching Maria (which, of course, doesn't fit into said Pia...) at Costco.

I hope you bought an extra for me!


----------



## Morisa

Does anyone have a bag in palamino (preferably from the cobble hill collection)?  Can you post pictures?  I'm trying to figure out if it's more cream, tan, grey, white, beige, etc.


----------



## Natalietwo

Anybody know when the next Friends and Family will be?


----------



## Morisa

Natalietwo said:


> I agree!  It's okay to show a pattern here and there, but to commit to a whole year of them...geesh.  I'm hoping they don't mess it up.  I just want them to design fantastic bags, and not be limited to whatever the pattern of the month is.



So i saw some of the striped/patterned bags today in nordstrom, and I'm sorry, but i HATE them.  they look tacky.  And some of the cotton/nylon bags like the checkmate riley and signature spade harmony are starting to look like those "fakes" we see on ebay...luckily the leather ones looked still looked nice and classy.


----------



## Morisa

Natalietwo said:


> Anybody know when the next Friends and Family will be?



I didn't think KS did F&F sales.  Last year I think they had a $50 off $250+ coupon sometime in february but I'm not sure if there was anything else.


----------



## elizat

Morisa said:


> Does anyone have a bag in palamino (preferably from the cobble hill collection)?  Can you post pictures?  I'm trying to figure out if it's more cream, tan, grey, white, beige, etc.



I have a bag in palamino. I will try to snap a photo for you in the daylight this week. It is tan though and more of a true tan, not a yellow tan.


----------



## gordomom

marissk said:


> Why doesn't that ever happen to me?!?! Granted, I did get a pink nylon Pia and a matching Maria (which, of course, doesn't fit into said Pia...) at Costco.
> 
> I hope you bought an extra for me!



What Costco do you shop at?  Mine doesn't have anything good like that!!!  I'm so jealous!


----------



## GyrlLayney

MissCara said:


> I've been eyeing the Pastiche Helena tote for MONTHS...it's finally doen to $255 on sale, but that's still more than I want to spend...so I'm wandering through TJMaxx, and look what was hanging on a random clothing display!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1565797
> 
> 
> View attachment 1565798


 

SCORE!!!  I happen to like that bag, too!!!  And for that price, you must be loving it even more!!!


----------



## GyrlLayney

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/kate-sp...atchel/3211378?origin=related-3211378-0-0-1-2

Melinda gold satchel 50% off - I saw it IRL and it's adorable!  But only for someone who can boldly rock this style...


----------



## lila12

> I didn't think KS did F&F sales. Last year I think they had a $50 off $250+ coupon sometime in february but I'm not sure if there was anything else



They definitely did an F&F last year - at least in Oct. I still have the email from 10/23, but don't know if they did one earlier as well....


----------



## Morisa

lila12 said:


> They definitely did an F&F last year - at least in Oct. I still have the email from 10/23, but don't know if they did one earlier as well....



Oops, you're right.  KS does do F&F sales, but the earliest one was in April last year.


----------



## MJDaisy

i want to try to go out to the kate outlet this weekend!


----------



## crazysushi

I abosolutely love love love Kate Spade collections! The colors, the structure, and the materials to me are devine without the huge price tags! Own a couple and love them to the core....Is there a KS outlet near Chicago somewhere? I would raid it if there was


----------



## Morisa

crazysushi said:


> I abosolutely love love love Kate Spade collections! The colors, the structure, and the materials to me are devine without the huge price tags! Own a couple and love them to the core....Is there a KS outlet near Chicago somewhere? I would raid it if there was



They have one at the kate spade chicago premium outlets in aurora: 
1650 premium outlet blvd, suite 1157
aurora, il 60502
united states

Also, it's mentioned in another thread somewhere, but the outlet shops will ship to you for $5.  So you can call up any outlet store in the country and have them ship to you if you know what you want.


----------



## crazysushi

@Morisa, Fantastic!! Thank you so much for letting me know, guess where I will be headed this weeknend..hehehe sigh..I so would love to own another bow bridge Kennedy!


----------



## GyrlLayney

Tigistylist said:


> I DO! I DO! The price stinks!


 
It's half price on KS online!

KS "Westward Adventurer"  
http://www.katespade.com/designer-h...ar_PXRU2960_color=249&start=124&cgid=handbags


----------



## LABAG

I have seen several Kate Spade bags @TJMAXX recently. I especially love the ivory or green shoulder bags I saw -so classic. Im seriously thinking of the green as I already have aLV ivory bag. Th green is a soft green, not blue green, or loud - and for 129.99.
Check out your local  stores


----------



## GyrlLayney

Crazy for Bags said:


> Hi, this is my first time posting in KS (I'm usually in Coach and Michael Kors). I haven't owned a Kate Spade myself until now, although I have purchased a bag and wallet as a gift several years ago. I've always liked her bags, but just never pulled the trigger for whatever reason.
> 
> Well, it sure did change in the past week! I now have a black quilted Maryanne (which I am absolutely loving!). Can't believe I paid full price, but it was worth it. This bag is so perfect for me!
> 
> Then, I discover this thread and that the Maryanne comes in Scarlet Red and since red is my favorite color (besides pink), I had to order it (and it was on sale)! I'm not sure if I want two of the same bag, what do you think?
> 
> I also saw the Mansfield Juniper a few weeks ago at Nordstrom and really, really liked it, but not the color choices of black, bone or navy. However, while web surfing this past weekend, I found it in 'storm' which looks grey to me and I've been searching for the 'right' grey bag for what seems like forever. So, I figured, what the heck and ordered it. Never know until you see it in person. I'm really excited for it to arrive. I'll have to try my things in her when she arrives and hopefully the color will be right.
> 
> So I could possibly end up going from no Kate Spade to Three Kate Spade bags within a week!!! Thanks for letting me share!


 
Just wondering how your 2 Maryanne bags are holding up - any issues?  I'd really love a Chanel GST in red but at full price it's way out of my price range and a bit showy for my lot in life at the moment.  Need to stay away from premier designers and these KS bags seem high-quality, under-radar and budget-friendly when on sale!!!


----------



## isabellam

Hi ladies,
I just found a cashew Charlize at Marshalls!  I just love this bag!!!  I've been thinking of saving for a Chanel GST, but now, I'm SERIOUSLY thinking of a KS Maryanne.  I love KS leather and detailing and the pricing, even at full retail, is heaven compared to Chanel. 

I'd like to buy a Maryanne in the next month or two, but I'd hate to pay full price (as attractive as it is!).  Can anyone tell me where I should look for a Maryanne on sale and when?

I"m, thinking about ebay, but I'm concerned about fakes.  How worried do I need to be?  Are KS fakes prevalent?

Thanks for your advice!
IsabellaM


----------



## myahoo

I'm KS fan! I have 2 bags, clutch, card holder and some jewelry)))


----------



## BirdSquird

I'm 99% sure KS had a Sample Sale in February last year.  In fact I'm sure of it--I was decorating for a friends wedding when I got the email.  Needless to say I took a little break from decorating to do some shopping!!


----------



## Crazy for Bags

GyrlLayney said:


> Just wondering how your 2 Maryanne bags are holding up - any issues? I'd really love a Chanel GST in red but at full price it's way out of my price range and a bit showy for my lot in life at the moment. Need to stay away from premier designers and these KS bags seem high-quality, under-radar and budget-friendly when on sale!!!


I've used my black one quite a bit and it looks like the day I bought it.  Not having any issues at all.  The leather is fantastic!  I wouldn't hesitate picking up a Maryanne if I were you.  I did return the Scarlet Maryanne because I decided I didn't want two of the same bags and I had already been using the black (plus I have a Red YSL Downtown tote to satisfy my red craving - for now ).  Let us know if you decide to get one!


----------



## Morisa

isabellam said:


> Hi ladies,
> I just found a cashew Charlize at Marshalls!  I just love this bag!!!  I've been thinking of saving for a Chanel GST, but now, I'm SERIOUSLY thinking of a KS Maryanne.  I love KS leather and detailing and the pricing, even at full retail, is heaven compared to Chanel.
> 
> I'd like to buy a Maryanne in the next month or two, but I'd hate to pay full price (as attractive as it is!).  Can anyone tell me where I should look for a Maryanne on sale and when?
> 
> I"m, thinking about ebay, but I'm concerned about fakes.  How worried do I need to be?  Are KS fakes prevalent?
> 
> Thanks for your advice!
> IsabellaM



You just missed out on the maryanne in red and bittersweet (dark chocolate brown) for around $200 during the recent KS sale.  Keep an eye out on nordstrom as well...they had them on sale for 33% off recently, but I think they are sold out already.


----------



## Lovemybags412

Hi ladies!  I am a HUGE KS fan!!!  From the handbags, wallets, shoes and clothes- love it all!  I just found a gorgeous cream Nicoline at TJ Maxx!  It is so pretty!!!

Do the outlets typically have shoes?  Thinking of making a trip!


----------



## Morisa

Lovemybags412 said:


> Hi ladies!  I am a HUGE KS fan!!!  From the handbags, wallets, shoes and clothes- love it all!  I just found a gorgeous cream Nicoline at TJ Maxx!  It is so pretty!!!
> 
> Do the outlets typically have shoes?  Thinking of making a trip!



I don't think I've seen shoes at the outlets before, but then again, I don't keep an eye out for KS shoes.  You might want to call the store you are thinking of visiting and ask.


----------



## Natalietwo

Lovemybags412 said:


> Hi ladies!  I am a HUGE KS fan!!!  From the handbags, wallets, shoes and clothes- love it all!  I just found a gorgeous cream Nicoline at TJ Maxx!  It is so pretty!!!
> 
> Do the outlets typically have shoes?  Thinking of making a trip!



The outlets I have been to have always had shoes.


----------



## isabellam

Attention KS shoppers:  Head to your nearest TJ Maxx or Marshalls.  Both of the stores near me just received a sprinkling of pretty KS bags.


----------



## got2bcoach

I'm looking to order the Leslie in the Cinnabar.  Has anyone seen a bag in this color?  Is it bright??  Some websites make it look more bright orange, others a deeper coral.  No store nearby has it, so I'll have to order.


----------



## Morisa

got2bcoach said:


> I'm looking to order the Leslie in the Cinnabar.  Has anyone seen a bag in this color?  Is it bright??  Some websites make it look more bright orange, others a deeper coral.  No store nearby has it, so I'll have to order.



My local nordstrom has it in cinnabar.  I feel like I passed by it when i was there last weekend, but I didn't look too closely at the color.  As such, I would say it's definitely not "bright" and it is probably more muted (because if it was a bright color, i think i would have noticed that).

If you are hesitating, maybe call up the closest nordstrom that has it in stock (you can check at http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/kate-sp...l/3152236?origin=keywordsearch&resultback=213) and ask the SA what they think of the color?


----------



## MJDaisy

i went to london and scotland 3 weeks ago and brought my kate spade bag with me. here are some modeling pics


----------



## Morisa

Also, for those of you shopping:  use YOP12 for $50 off any full price purchase of $250 or more.  Good through 2/5.


----------



## Crazy for Bags

I was tempted to buy the Scarlet wallet that matches the Maryanne, but decided it was too bulky.  Then, out of the corner of my eye, I spotted pink (red and pink are my 2 favorite colors!), here's my new wallet for Spring...
Here's my Kate Spade Tudor City zip around wallet in Pink!!!






Love the polka dot lining too!






Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Lovemybags412

Crazy for Bags said:
			
		

> I was tempted to buy the Scarlet wallet that matches the Maryanne, but decided it was too bulky.  Then, out of the corner of my eye, I spotted pink (red and pink are my 2 favorite colors!), here's my new wallet for Spring...
> Here's my Kate Spade Tudor City zip around wallet in Pink!!!
> 
> Love the polka dot lining too!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



So pretty!!!  Isn't there something so fun about a pink wallet!!!!  Enjoy!!!

By the way, why isn't there a Kate Spade forum?  It would be so great!!!&#58147;&#57662;


----------



## Morisa

Crazy for Bags said:


> I was tempted to buy the Scarlet wallet that matches the Maryanne, but decided it was too bulky.  Then, out of the corner of my eye, I spotted pink (red and pink are my 2 favorite colors!), here's my new wallet for Spring...
> Here's my Kate Spade Tudor City zip around wallet in Pink!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the polka dot lining too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



Very cute!  Did you get in-store or online?


----------



## Crazy for Bags

Morisa said:


> Very cute! Did you get in-store or online?


Thank you - I soooo love Pink!!!!  I got it at the store.


----------



## daisycat

Is Kate Spade no longer making the Wellesley line?  I can't find them anywhere on their website.  Thanks!


----------



## Crazy for Bags

Lovemybags412 said:


> So pretty!!! Isn't there something so fun about a pink wallet!!!! Enjoy!!!
> 
> By the way, why isn't there a Kate Spade forum? It would be so great!!!&#58147;&#57662;


Yeah, a KS forum would be great!!!!
You can always count on Kate for a great pink wallet!


----------



## Crazy for Bags

MJDaisy said:


> i went to london and scotland 3 weeks ago and brought my kate spade bag with me. here are some modeling pics
> View attachment 1570593
> 
> 
> View attachment 1570594


 Love you bag and pictures!!!!  Thanks for sharing both!


----------



## Morisa

daisycat said:


> Is Kate Spade no longer making the Wellesley line?  I can't find them anywhere on their website.  Thanks!



The Wellesley line is made for their outlet stores.  If you call any outlet store, they can tell you what they have currently.  Occasionally you can find Wellesley stuff on the main ks site  as well, but they sell out quick.


----------



## daisycat

Morisa said:


> The Wellesley line is made for their outlet stores.  If you call any outlet store, they can tell you what they have currently.  Occasionally you can find Wellesley stuff on the main ks site  as well, but they sell out quick.



Thanks!  I wish they had their outlet store online like JCrew does!


----------



## MJDaisy

Crazy for Bags said:


> Love you bag and pictures!!!!  Thanks for sharing both!



thank you


----------



## iluvmybags

I know that there's been a lot of requests for a Kate Spade forum. Based on past experience (Alexander Wang, Michael Kors, Givenchy), before they will even consider a separate forum for a designer, they have to see a lot of threads with lots of activity.

So for all of you who are hoping for a Kate Spade forum, start those threads and keep 'em busy!  I started a thread for everyone to show off their KS bags - http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/show-us-your-kate-spade-bags-726279.html Post those bags and keep 'em coming!  

How bout some other suggestions for active KS threads?


----------



## Lovemybags412

iluvmybags said:
			
		

> I know that there's been a lot of requests for a Kate Spade forum. Based on past experience (Alexander Wang, Michael Kors, Givenchy), before they will even consider a separate forum for a designer, they have to see a lot of threads with lots of activity.
> 
> So for all of you who are hoping for a Kate Spade forum, start those threads and keep 'em busy!  I started a thread for everyone to show off their KS bags - http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/show-us-your-kate-spade-bags-726279.html Post those bags and keep 'em coming!
> 
> How bout some other suggestions for active KS threads?



I will definitely start posting pics of my bags and shoes!!!  How about a thread about Kate Spade style maybe featuring the clothing, shoes, jewelry, handbags, accessories?


----------



## iluvmybags

Lovemybags412 said:


> I will definitely start posting pics of my bags and shoes!!!  How about a thread about Kate Spade style maybe featuring the clothing, shoes, jewelry, handbags, accessories?



Great idea!  You should start one and if you've got pics, load 'em up and encourage others to follow your lead!

(p.s.  I don't own any Kate Spade bags - altho KS was my first designer bag! - I just remember what it took to get a Michael Kors and Alexander Wang sub-forum, and it took lots and lots of threads with constant activity!)


----------



## Morisa

Hmm. I posted a few pics earlier in this thread, but I'll dig out my camera this weekend and take some pics of my bags and slgs.


----------



## Morisa

!!! KS gold coast maryanne in bittersweet back on the sale section for $267 (http://www.katespade.com/designer-h...?dwvar_PXRU2294-2_color=504&start=3&cgid=sale), as well as the gold coast margot in black for $179 (http://www.katespade.com/designer-h...?dwvar_PXRU2167_color=001&start=197&cgid=sale)


----------



## bluejay21

iluvmybags said:


> I know that there's been a lot of requests for a Kate Spade forum. Based on past experience (Alexander Wang, Michael Kors, Givenchy), before they will even consider a separate forum for a designer, they have to see a lot of threads with lots of activity.
> 
> So for all of you who are hoping for a Kate Spade forum, start those threads and keep 'em busy!  I started a thread for everyone to show off their KS bags - http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/show-us-your-kate-spade-bags-726279.html Post those bags and keep 'em coming!
> 
> How bout some other suggestions for active KS threads?




I'll try to post pictures of my bags soon.


----------



## lila12

> !!! KS gold coast maryanne in bittersweet back on the sale section for $267 (http://www.katespade.com/designer-ha...rt=3&cgid=sale), as well as the gold coast margot in black for $179 (http://www.katespade.com/designer-ha...=197&cgid=sale)



Hmm - I can click the link but can't add Maryanne to my cart. I wonder if it's sold out?


----------



## Morisa

lila12 said:


> Hmm - I can click the link but can't add Maryanne to my cart. I wonder if it's sold out?



Probably sold out.  I don't see either item being listed on the regular sale page anymore.  Sometimes stuff does pop back up though, so keep checking?


----------



## lenamarie

I have just recently discovered my newfound love for Kate Spade. I'm actually planning on purchasing the quilted Maryanne.  Go for it!


----------



## roanth

kate spade new york 'mansfield liv' satchel in cream is on my list.


----------



## terps08

Does anyone own the Cobble Hill Leslie?  Thoughts/reviews?  How is it holding up?  

I just saw this bag online today and REALLY love it!  http://www.katespade.com/designer-h...s/cobble-hill-leslie/PXRU2238,default,pd.html


----------



## Morisa

terps08 said:


> Does anyone own the Cobble Hill Leslie?  Thoughts/reviews?  How is it holding up?
> 
> I just saw this bag online today and REALLY love it!  http://www.katespade.com/designer-h...s/cobble-hill-leslie/PXRU2238,default,pd.html



I don't own a leslie, but I own some other bags from the cobble hill line, and i love the slight pebbled texture of the leather.  It helps to minimize things like scratches, etc.  Bag can be on the slightly heavier side, due to the weight of the pebbled leather, but it's honestly no different than any other kind of "sturdy" leather.  Because the leather is a bit stiff, the bag will also be more likely to hold its shape (but it will still slouch when set down and empty.  but it won't "puddle")


----------



## terps08

Morisa said:


> I don't own a leslie, but I own some other bags from the cobble hill line, and i love the slight pebbled texture of the leather.  It helps to minimize things like scratches, etc.  Bag can be on the slightly heavier side, due to the weight of the pebbled leather, but it's honestly no different than any other kind of "sturdy" leather.  Because the leather is a bit stiff, the bag will also be more likely to hold its shape (but it will still slouch when set down and empty.  but it won't "puddle")



Ooh that's VERY helpful, thank you!  I actually really like the pebbled texture as well - it's classic.   I will have to go to the store to try it out!  Thanks again!


----------



## Booja

I love her bags but only own 2.  Both are the Sam bag.  One is in Columbia Blue and the other is in Cranberry.  I have a matching wallet for the Cranberry Sam.  I only seem to carry it around Christmas time.  Can't remember when I used the Columbia Blue one.


----------



## katlun

Chitz Legaspi said:


> View attachment 1559922


 

this is a Reed Krakoff, not Kate Spade


----------



## platinum_babie

I'm really surprised there's no sub-forum here for KS. For the longest times KS was the only designer bag I owned. The fact there's a subforum for Coach but not Kate Spade I found dumbfounding. I'm posting my bags in the other thread now.


----------



## joni80

terps08 said:


> Does anyone own the Cobble Hill Leslie?  Thoughts/reviews?  How is it holding up?
> 
> I just saw this bag online today and REALLY love it!  http://www.katespade.com/designer-h...s/cobble-hill-leslie/PXRU2238,default,pd.html



I have one in red. I love the leather, it's thick and very yummy. The bag itself is not structured, when I do not fully stuff the bag (when in use most of the time it is not fully stuffed), it slouches and does not hold its shape. The way it is folded makes it hard to access things inside the bag when carried. I always have to put the bag down to open the zipper. Overall, I still like it, its color makes me happy (just like other KS bags), but I do wish it could retain the same shape as in the website picture when I actually use it.


----------



## fdfriedrich

Is everyone familiar with this website? http://ihatecounterfeitbags.info.  It hasn't been updated in a few years, but it is still out there.  It's a fantastic resource on older KS bags.


----------



## marissk

fdfriedrich said:


> Is everyone familiar with this website? http://ihatecounterfeitbags.info.  It hasn't been updated in a few years, but it is still out there.  It's a fantastic resource on older KS bags.


Heck, yeah! This is THE resource for not only seeing "the early days" but for learning about how to recognize an authentic bag versus so many of the fakes out there. The author of that site, Kat (a.ka. elviscostellofan (or ECF) on eBay and here on tPF), is THE authority on Kate Spade and those of use who authenticate owe her a huge debt of gratitude!! Kat, you rock!!

We also have an "authenticate this" forum and a "hall of shame"' forum for kate spade here on tPF.


----------



## fdfriedrich

marissk said:


> Heck, yeah! This is THE resource for not only seeing "the early days" but for learning about how to recognize an authentic bag versus so many of the fakes out there. The author of that site, Kat (a.ka. elviscostellofan (or ECF) on eBay and here on tPF), is THE authority on Kate Spade and those of use who authenticate owe her a huge debt of gratitude!! Kat, you rock!!
> 
> We also have an "authenticate this" forum and a "hall of shame"' forum for kate spade here on tPF.




Love ECF!    I was a member on the old ebay KS board years ago. I'll have to check out the authenticate this boards.  I mostly lurk here on TPF, but have started posting a bit more.


----------



## katlun

Don't own any of KS purses yet but love her cute items

Had to buy not one but two of her idiom bracelet "this is the year" in both gold & silver


----------



## pandapharm

katlun said:


> Don't own any of KS purses yet but love her cute items
> 
> Had to buy not one but two of her idiom bracelet "this is the year" in both gold & silver



I have yet to own some of her bracelets but I love that they have hidden sayings inside!! Simple and classy, but meaningful.


----------



## staciesg26

I bought a Black Gold Coast Corinne at TJ Maxx today for $219!  The retail is $525 and it's still full price on the KS website! I feel like I got a pretty good deal!

They had several KS bags also some of her costume jewelry too!


----------



## Morisa

staciesg26 said:


> I bought a Black Gold Coast Corinne at TJ Maxx today for $219!  The retail is $525 and it's still full price on the KS website! I feel like I got a pretty good deal!
> 
> They had several KS bags also some of her costume jewelry too!



Nice deal!  can you post pics of the corinne?  Would love to see it!


----------



## staciesg26

I took a few pics.. excuse my messy bedroom.. and that is my husbands "man bag" on the floor.. I would never! lol! 

I am sorry the last 2 are sideways.. I have no idea how to rotate the pics!  lol


----------



## katlun

pandapharm said:


> I have yet to own some of her bracelets but I love that they have hidden sayings inside!! Simple and classy, but meaningful.


 

this has the sayings on the outside, I just love it that is why I got both colors:

http://www.katespade.com/designer-j...s-is-the-year-to/098686353770,default,pd.html


----------



## pandapharm

katlun said:


> this has the sayings on the outside, I just love it that is why I got both colors:
> 
> http://www.katespade.com/designer-j...s-is-the-year-to/098686353770,default,pd.html



oh forgot about that one! Very cute. Do you have any modeling pics?


----------



## katlun

pandapharm said:


> oh forgot about that one! Very cute. Do you have any modeling pics?


 

I wouldn't beable to capture the writing, but it is really a good weight and too skinny or thick


----------



## KingK12

She is definitely a hottie with class!!!


----------



## greenpixie

staciesg26 said:


> I took a few pics.. excuse my messy bedroom.. and that is my husbands "man bag" on the floor.. I would never! lol!
> 
> I am sorry the last 2 are sideways.. I have no idea how to rotate the pics!  lol
> 
> View attachment 1581937
> 
> View attachment 1581938
> 
> View attachment 1581951
> 
> View attachment 1581939



Love it!  SO cute!


----------



## Kylacove

I'm been thinking about buying a Kate Spade bag but it seems to be a new style. Do Kate Spade bags go on sale frequently enough that it would be worth the wait? I can get 15% off by signing up for the mailing list. Do many styles sell out before being put on sale? The leather seems thick and sturdy, but are they heavy? Thanks for your information.


----------



## ChrisZennNYC

Lovin' Labels said:


> I am a Kate Spade fan & I don't not see much on this site about her bags.  I guess she isn't that popular anymore?


I am not a big fan, but being from NYC, go to Bloomingdales and there is a big collection of KS bags and accessories.


----------



## iluvmybags

I started a new thread for KS fans --
http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/celebrities-and-their-kate-spade-bags-729149.html
Please comment and share any pics you happen to come across!
Try to start some new threads and keep 'em active
Only with a whole lotta activity will there ever be a KS sub-forum!!



iluvmybags said:


> I know that there's been a lot of requests for a Kate Spade forum. Based on past experience (Alexander Wang, Michael Kors, Givenchy), before they will even consider a separate forum for a designer, they have to see a lot of threads with lots of activity.
> 
> So for all of you who are hoping for a Kate Spade forum, start those threads and keep 'em busy!  I started a thread for everyone to show off their KS bags - http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/show-us-your-kate-spade-bags-726279.html Post those bags and keep 'em coming!
> 
> How bout some other suggestions for active KS threads?


----------



## Morisa

Kylacove said:


> I'm been thinking about buying a Kate Spade bag but it seems to be a new style. Do Kate Spade bags go on sale frequently enough that it would be worth the wait? I can get 15% off by signing up for the mailing list. Do many styles sell out before being put on sale? The leather seems thick and sturdy, but are they heavy? Thanks for your information.



You can sometimes find them on sale at Nordstrom/Neimans/Saks.  The regular KS website seems to move inventory every 3-4 months as well.


----------



## Kylacove

Thank you for the information, Morisa. I've been looking at the Mansfield Lottie online. It would be so much easier if I could see it in person to get a feel for the true colors and weight, etc. The Cobble Hill Penny is also a contender, but it may be because of the sale price even though it has many of the features I like. It's not like I need either one, but I am attracted to them.


----------



## Morisa

Kylacove said:


> Thank you for the information, Morisa. I've been looking at the Mansfield Lottie online. It would be so much easier if I could see it in person to get a feel for the true colors and weight, etc. The Cobble Hill Penny is also a contender, but it may be because of the sale price even though it has many of the features I like. It's not like I need either one, but I am attracted to them.



You can also try ordering things through retailers such as Amazon and endless/zappos.  For example, Amazon has 20% off the Mansfield Lottie (With free shipping and free returns): http://www.amazon.com/Kate-Spade-Mansfield-PXRU3052-Shoulder/dp/B005BSR96Y


----------



## paruparo

I've always liked Kate Spade bags, i think they are very cute and stylish without breaking the bank. A few weeks ago, on a search for crossbody bags, I ended up at a Marshalls near my house, and ended up going home with these 2! Both were still under the retail proce for just 1 scout. I love Marshalls lol!

Pic from my blog
Kate Spade Scout Knightsbridge Red







Kate Spade Scout Knightsbridge Black


----------



## OneeGyaruNy

Kate Spade! I got the cutest KP diaper bag and now that my son is a toddler, I use it as a laptop bag.q


----------



## gordomom

Surprise sale thru 11:59 PST Feb 7th!!  Early access for Facebook fans!!

Essex scout $169, Essex small scout $119, $5 shipping in the US

Try http://******/xiXtYn

Enjoy and post modeling photos!!  =)


----------



## Morisa

gordomom said:


> Surprise sale thru 11:59 PST Feb 7th!!  Early access for Facebook fans!!
> 
> Essex scout $169, Essex small scout $119, $5 shipping in the US
> 
> Try http://******/xiXtYn
> 
> Enjoy and post modeling photos!!  =)



!!! so bad for my wallet. sigh.


----------



## gordomom

Morisa said:
			
		

> !!! so bad for my wallet. sigh.



Indeed!  I bought three small scouts - red for my sis, purple for me and black for my mom.  Can't wait till they arrive!!


----------



## mintrified

i just got my first TWO bags! from the online sale =D can't wait for them to come in!


----------



## GirlFriday

I just got my Gold Coast large Maryann in black.  LOVE IT!  I will post pics when I get a chance.


----------



## lewboo

Kate Spade was my first love! I loved the colors and styles when I was younger, and I still do.


----------



## MapleLeaf

Pics of your bags, ladies?


----------



## Morisa

MapleLeaf said:


> Pics of your bags, ladies?



There's an ongoing thread here: http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/show-us-your-kate-spade-bags-726279.html for posting pics of your KS bags.


----------



## AshTx.1

Has anyone gotten the Gold Coast Campbell? That is my new dream bag, it looks SO PRETTY!!!!


----------



## bluejay21

I want to buy the Grove Court blaine bag from the sample sale, but I just bought a red handbag.  I wish it was black and cream version that Nordstrom has.


----------



## teisya

I Love Kate Spade,, have a lot of them , noel, leather etc,, now I'm wearing Kate Spade& Maira Kalman (White Canvas.. Its very cute and rare item design by Maira Kalman for Kate Spade)


----------



## Morisa

Has anyone ever ordered via the KS website and shipped to a PO Box?  If so, does KS ship priority, first class, or parcel post?


----------



## Natalietwo

Morisa said:


> Has anyone ever ordered via the KS website and shipped to a PO Box?  If so, does KS ship priority, first class, or parcel post?



I've ordered from the website, and they shipped by UPS.  I don't know what they do for a PO box, or if they even ship to a PO box.  Sorry I can't be more helpful.


----------



## Morisa

Natalietwo said:


> I've ordered from the website, and they shipped by UPS.  I don't know what they do for a PO box, or if they even ship to a PO box.  Sorry I can't be more helpful.



I got my answer.  They do ship to PO boxes, and the package comes priority mail.


----------



## Fragolla

I love my black Kate Spade Bag.  Have Chanel, LV, and Burberry, but my black Kate Spade is still my go to bag and my fave.  So easy and classic!  I love her wallets too! She has great little purses for going out at night.


----------



## Morisa

Anyone own a flicker sophie tote? (http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/kate-spade-new-york-flicker-sophie-metallic-leather-shoulder-bag/3211376) Was wondering if the handles were too short to fit comfortably over your shoulder...


----------



## gordomom

Morisa said:
			
		

> Anyone own a flicker sophie tote? (http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/kate-spade-new-york-flicker-sophie-metallic-leather-shoulder-bag/3211376) Was wondering if the handles were too short to fit comfortably over your shoulder...



Hi - I was looking at this at a Nordstrom recently and found that the straps were too short for me to carry comfortably on the shoulder.  It could be done but I wasn't wearing a jacket when I tried it on.

I will, however, qualify this by admitting that I have what my sisters call "matronly" arms.  =)

Doesn't Nordstrom now offer free shipping and returns?  Maybe a good way to try it out?  Good luck!


----------



## Morisa

gordomom said:


> Hi - I was looking at this at a Nordstrom recently and found that the straps were too short for me to carry comfortably on the shoulder.  It could be done but I wasn't wearing a jacket when I tried it on.
> 
> I will, however, qualify this by admitting that I have what my sisters call "matronly" arms.  =)
> 
> Doesn't Nordstrom now offer free shipping and returns?  Maybe a good way to try it out?  Good luck!



Thanks for the feedback.  I figured that would be the case, especially if I were to fill up the bag.


----------



## unfurling

I posted a pic of my new Kate Spade purchase in the "Show Us!" thread


----------



## angelinachrow

I am a big fan too. I have several Kate Spade wallets and I simply adore them.


----------



## viva la glitter

I adore Kate Spade! I love how fun, but sophisticated the items are. All my items from Kate Spade have bows &#128522;


----------



## linhhhuynh

ks lovers! a super cute (& great for spring!) pink shoulder flap bag from a super amazing pfer! http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sale-NWT-HT...879?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20c266d62f

BIN $275


----------



## Lovemybags412

linhhhuynh said:
			
		

> ks lovers! a super cute (& great for spring!) pink shoulder flap bag from a super amazing pfer! http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sale-NWT-HTF-Kate-Spade-Cherry-Pink-Litchfield-Talise-Turnlock-Flap-Hobo-398-/140700472879?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20c266d62f
> 
> BIN $275



So pretty and so tempting!!!  Love the color!


----------



## gordomom

linhhhuynh said:


> ks lovers! a super cute (& great for spring!) pink shoulder flap bag from a super amazing pfer! http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sale-NWT-HT...879?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20c266d62f
> 
> BIN $275



So cheerful!  Love the color and the lining!!


----------



## mintrified

I have been waiting patiently all day for my Kate Spade bags to come in. UPS why can't you deliver faster!


----------



## forgetmenot301

mintrified said:


> I have been waiting patiently all day for my Kate Spade bags to come in. UPS why can't you deliver faster!



I hear you! Mine is scheduled to deliver tomorrow after a very long wait!! Did you order from the Surprise sale?!


----------



## xbwoman

Wonder is there a sub-forum for Kate Spade here?  I think Kate Spade can be placed under Sub-Forums: Contemporary Designers, isn't it?


----------



## madforhandbags

Morisa said:


> Anyone own a flicker sophie tote? (http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/kate-spade-new-york-flicker-sophie-metallic-leather-shoulder-bag/3211376) Was wondering if the handles were too short to fit comfortably over your shoulder...


I have a Sophie Flicker and I normally carry it over my arm.  Do to the shape of the bag, it's not comfortable to wear with the straps on my shoulder.


----------



## mintrified

forgetmenot301 said:


> I hear you! Mine is scheduled to deliver tomorrow after a very long wait!! Did you order from the Surprise sale?!



yup! it's at the BFs house I cant wait to open them later!


----------



## mintrified

=[!!! There's two small holes in the front of my essex scout bag -- I hope I can still exchange it even though it says final sale...


----------



## forgetmenot301

mintrified said:


> yup! it's at the BFs house I cant wait to open them later!



Yay! I got mine today  Enjoy!!


----------



## forgetmenot301

mintrified said:


> =[!!! There's two small holes in the front of my essex scout bag -- I hope I can still exchange it even though it says final sale...



Oh I would definitely call Customer Service...they should be able to give you a new one! Let us know how it works out and good luck!


----------



## frontsands

forgetmenot301 said:


> Oh I would definitely call Customer Service...they should be able to give you a new one! Let us know how it works out and good luck!




Unfortunately, they often can't replace them if you buy them on sale or from the surprise sale.  I bought a Matchbook Bon Shopper that I LOVED (great laptop bag) that arrived damaged.  They gave me my money back and a discount on my next buy, but no replacement.


----------



## Morisa

frontsands said:


> Unfortunately, they often can't replace them if you buy them on sale or from the surprise sale. I bought a Matchbook Bon Shopper that I LOVED (great laptop bag) that arrived damaged. They gave me my money back and a discount on my next buy, but no replacement.


 
If they still have it stock, sometimes they will let you re-order at the same price.  If they are out of stock, you can ask them to check their inventory at the retail stores and ask them to help you get a price match from the retail store.


----------



## mintrified

Update: So I called CS and they were really nice about it. Checked their system if they had any extra but unfortunately they don't. They did offer 15% on the damaged item but since the two holes on the flap are pretty visible I didn't choose it. But they are letting me return it and I'll be getting a discount for my next purchase so I guess that works out. 

I saw the same bag on Nordstrom today and was so tempted to get it but then it sold out before I could hit the buy button--I guess me and the essex scout was just not meant to be =[.


----------



## Morisa

mintrified said:


> Update: So I called CS and they were really nice about it. Checked their system if they had any extra but unfortunately they don't. They did offer 15% on the damaged item but since the two holes on the flap are pretty visible I didn't choose it. But they are letting me return it and I'll be getting a discount for my next purchase so I guess that works out.
> 
> I saw the same bag on Nordstrom today and was so tempted to get it but then it sold out before I could hit the buy button--I guess me and the essex scout was just not meant to be =[.



Remind me what color and style (large or small) you got?  Saks has the black one on sake (not sure which size it is): http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...Spade+New+York&N=1553+306418110&bmUID=jm8Cdx_


----------



## bambistyle

paruparo said:


> I've always liked Kate Spade bags, i think they are very cute and stylish without breaking the bank. A few weeks ago, on a search for crossbody bags, I ended up at a Marshalls near my house, and ended up going home with these 2! Both were still under the retail proce for just 1 scout. I love Marshalls lol!
> 
> Pic from my blog
> Kate Spade Scout Knightsbridge Red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kate Spade Scout Knightsbridge Black



Those are so cute!!! Congrats on your purchase!  I'm really digging the red one... time for me to go hunt for one !


----------



## forgetmenot301

Heres a link to my Kate Spade Handbag Reveal!! Check it out 

http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags...spade-handbag-reveal-732399.html#post21072256


----------



## nicole75

I found a Kate Spade black leather "bernie" bag at my local TJ Maxx for 120 bucks on clearance! I had gone back because I had spotted a baby blue Kors outlet Hamilton. The Hamilton was gone (Why did I wait??) but I found this instead. I love it. It's my daily bag now. It's much lighter than my Coach, Kors or Dooney leather bags but the quality is great.

Am definitely going to keep my eyes open for more! Sorry for the low-res cell picture.


----------



## madforhandbags

I like Kate Spade too.  In January, I bought a Melinda Flicker.  The dark royal blue patent is soooo pretty.  Just two days ago, I bought a black patent  Little Blaine with the ostrich-like embossing.  It was 25% off and I love it.  Just the right size for me.


----------



## paruparo

bambistyle said:


> Those are so cute!!! Congrats on your purchase!  I'm really digging the red one... time for me to go hunt for one !


 

Thanks! Ive been seeing a lot of Kate Spades at Marshalls lately!


----------



## Kylacove

How do Kate Spades fall in the purse hierarchy? Are they contemporary designer, bridge, etc? Is there another brand that they would compare to, like Tory Burch, Rebecca Minkoff, Coach?


----------



## missmoimoi

I have liked several kate spade bags over time but other brands always seem to come first. Right now, I like the scout bags and leslie(?) satchel.


----------



## penny100

Lovin' Labels said:


> I am a Kate Spade fan & I don't not see much on this site about her bags.  I guess she isn't that popular anymore?


I am a fan too!  Just got a great bag for summer from the Nieman sale.  Can't wait to carry it!   I love the style.  Always cute & very lady like.


----------



## balletarts

My husband insisted that I purchase the Stevie Berkshire Road in eggplant purple... to use as a diaper bag! A good buy for $150 at TJMaxxx. It was my first time there and I'll most definitely return.


----------



## jpeng3

not her biggest fan ;(


----------



## yarbs83

I so haven't seen any Kate Spade at TJ Max, but I will be on the lookout now! I got a great deal at Lord & Taylor last weekend - I got the coin purse (fp, 50.00) in the daycation print from the Florence Broadhurst edition. The biggest steal was the flicker hb in dark spearmint. It was marked half off from 225, then was an additional 25% off - I believe it came to 85? It's a small bag but I just adore it. I also picked up a cute striped cosmetic bag (can't recall the print), with gold pulls for 30 down from 60.


----------



## gordomom

Hey ladies, did anyone else order the Small Essex Scout from the recent sample sale?  I ordered several colors (red, purple, and black).  When I gave the black one to my mom, I noticed something interesting on the black that was different from the red and purple.  On the back, it has "HAVE COURAGE", but the red and purple don't have the phrase or anything else embossed.  

Anyone know the story behind the difference?


----------



## jlove

I own 3 KS bags and 1 KS wallet.  KS still has some classic designs, which are what I love.  But she is not my favorite.


----------



## Morisa

gordomom said:


> Hey ladies, did anyone else order the Small Essex Scout from the recent sample sale?  I ordered several colors (red, purple, and black).  When I gave the black one to my mom, I noticed something interesting on the black that was different from the red and purple.  On the back, it has "HAVE COURAGE", but the red and purple don't have the phrase or anything else embossed.
> 
> Anyone know the story behind the difference?



Don't know the story behind the difference, but I do like the little saying on the back.  Reminds me of KS's cute bracelets that have a cute message engraved on the inside.


----------



## karen1212

I love Kate Spade!!!


----------



## tsywait

I love Kate Spade too!!!! Just saw a medium brownish/mauvey with red lining edges on outside at TJMaxx.


----------



## lovekatespade

I'm a huge fan! Hence the username . I'm lucky to have both FP and outlet stores near my house- I find myself there way too often!


----------



## gordomom

Morisa said:


> Don't know the story behind the difference, but I do like the little saying on the back.  Reminds me of KS's cute bracelets that have a cute message engraved on the inside.



Me too!  It's adorable and kind of like "my little secret" for the owner.  It's also perfect for my mom because she's helping my dad through a tough surgery recovery and I can tell being a caregiver is taking a toll on her as well.  Having not seen it on the other Scouts, I almost feel like it was fate or...


----------



## tsywait

I just saw a KATE SPADE - Bernie Berkshire Road Satchel at TJMaxx for $130.00. Love this little daily purse. I just purchased a EL so will have to wait for this one. I will check in store to see if price goes down and if still there I'll grab it fast then.


----------



## amphora

A fan right here! Love her handbags!


----------



## Bagomania

I do not have a Kate Spade and have been checking it out. Although I like some of the designs, somehow I dun think I can carry it off. Think KS is more for young ladies, not for a middle-aged woman like me.


----------



## marissk

Bagomania said:


> I do not have a Kate Spade and have been checking it out. Although I like some of the designs, somehow I dun think I can carry it off. Think KS is more for young ladies, not for a middle-aged woman like me.


I'm officially old (62 on May 1) and I carry KS all the time. I have some classics that are solid color leather, but I also have a couple more fun totes. Just as with fashion, I tend to go for timeless classics and there are lots of classics that come out every season.

Go for it!


----------



## Bagomania

marissk said:


> I'm officially old (62 on May 1) and I carry KS all the time. I have some classics that are solid color leather, but I also have a couple more fun totes. Just as with fashion, I tend to go for timeless classics and there are lots of classics that come out every season.
> 
> Go for it!



That is assuring! Thanks. Guess I was just too self-conscious. 

Could u show me what KS u have? Or any modeling pics would be even better.


----------



## spetses

Thought KS fans might be interested in this clutch giveaway 

http://www.getwhitit.com/2012/02/reqoop-win-red-carpet-challenge.html

Ends 3/11


----------



## bags4fun

I like a lot of her bags, especially the neon colors out right now!  I was so excited to see the bus on the highway a few days ago!  Sorry for the bag iphone photo!  (I still have the iphone 3!) It was really cute and you could see the neon orange for a good distance!


----------



## Morisa

bags4fun said:


> i like a lot of her bags, especially the neon colors out right now!  I was so excited to see the bus on the highway a few days ago!  Sorry for the bag iphone photo!  (i still have the iphone 3!) it was really cute and you could see the neon orange for a good distance!



there's a kate spade bus????


----------



## bags4fun

I didn't know that either, but I am familiar with the new black/white print, and I recognized it right away.


----------



## _JadeS

I love her too, and can't find her bags anywhere, I know that www.covetique.com stocks her bags, but only has one in stock at the moment. Any other ideas?


----------



## marissk

_JadeS said:


> I love her too, and can't find her bags anywhere, I know that www.covetique.com stocks her bags, but only has one in stock at the moment. Any other ideas?


Well, the kate spade website is a good starting place  (www.katespade.com), and they do ship internationally...but you need to contact them first. If you sign up for their email newsletter, they'll send  you a coupon for 15% off your first purchase from their website.

There's also a new store in London; not exactly close but if there is something specific  you covet, I'm sure they'll put it in the Post for you.


----------



## gordomom

Bagomania said:
			
		

> That is assuring! Thanks. Guess I was just too self-conscious.
> 
> Could u show me what KS u have? Or any modeling pics would be even better.



My mom would be furious if she found out I posted this but she looked so cute with her Essex Scout when I dropped her off at the train station yesterday.  =)


----------



## AshTx.1

gordomom said:


> My mom would be furious if she found out I posted this but she looked so cute with her Essex Scout when I dropped her off at the train station yesterday.  =)
> 
> View attachment 1623756



She looks great!


----------



## gordomom

AshTx.1 said:


> She looks great!



Thanks!!  (even with her "why the heck are you taking my photo" look!!)


----------



## xbabii

I'm actually looking to buy the Maryanne but can't choose between scarlet or black. I have too many black bags and have been looking for a good red bag to carry once in awhile. Any suggestions?


----------



## amphora

gordomom said:


> My mom would be furious if she found out I posted this but she looked so cute with her Essex Scout when I dropped her off at the train station yesterday. =)
> 
> View attachment 1623756


 
Your mom is rocking KS very well.


----------



## gordomom

amphora said:


> Your mom is rocking KS very well.



Thanks!!  :giggles:


----------



## LABAG

xbabii said:


> I'm actually looking to buy the Maryanne but can't choose between scarlet or black. I have too many black bags and have been looking for a good red bag to carry once in awhile. Any suggestions?


 Get the red!! Everyone should have at least ONE RED bag in their wardrobe!
I also think the eggplant color is gorgoeus-and one woulf be surprised that it can be worn with much!!!
THis is one beautiful bag-Please get her!


----------



## marissk

Morisa said:


> Don't know the story behind the difference, but I do like the little saying on the back.  Reminds me of KS's cute bracelets that have a cute message engraved on the inside.


And to make it even more complicated, I have a Scout that is blind embossed with "Have Courage" (i.e., not in gold). But I've seen some embossed, not embossed, embossed in gold...who knows what else, all at the Kate Spade store!!

I don't think this impacts authenticity at all as there are too many signs of proper construction to look for (yup, that's me...always looking out for authenticity!!).


----------



## marissk

LABAG said:


> Get the red!! Everyone should have at least ONE RED bag in their wardrobe!
> I also think the eggplant color is gorgoeus-and one woulf be surprised that it can be worn with much!!!
> THis is one beautiful bag-Please get her!


I agree with RED! It has a little bit of shimmer to it that isn't very noticeable in red but is more noticeable in black. To me, that reads more "evening wear" than I want. I do love my scarlet Maryanne!


----------



## gordomom

marissk said:


> And to make it even more complicated, I have a Scout that is blind embossed with "Have Courage" (i.e., not in gold). But I've seen some embossed, not embossed, embossed in gold...who knows what else, all at the Kate Spade store!!
> 
> I don't think this impacts authenticity at all as there are too many signs of proper construction to look for (yup, that's me...always looking out for authenticity!!).



Oh, that's very interesting!  I do love that some are embossed.  It makes me feel like my mom's bag is extra special just for her!  . I do wish that the red one that I got for my sister had a cute phrase.  I can't wait to get them together for a photo with their Scouts.  

I do wonder how they decided to vary the embossing though.  It would be neat if they had different sayings - so far I've only seem the "Have Courage" on a few.


----------



## gordomom

bags4fun said:


> I like a lot of her bags, especially the neon colors out right now!  I was so excited to see the bus on the highway a few days ago!  Sorry for the bag iphone photo!  (I still have the iphone 3!) It was really cute and you could see the neon orange for a good distance!



Cute!  Where was this bus sighting, if I may ask?


----------



## bags4fun

gordomom said:


> Cute!  Where was this bus sighting, if I may ask?



I live in Longview, and I saw it when I drove onto to I-5 heading to Portland.    Where do you live gordomom?


----------



## plumaplomb

What is the color from Kate Spade that is really close to Tiffany blue, but perhaps a shade greener than bluer?  I saw someone wearing a purse in that shade and fell in LOVE.


----------



## Morisa

plumaplomb said:


> What is the color from Kate Spade that is really close to Tiffany blue, but perhaps a shade greener than bluer?  I saw someone wearing a purse in that shade and fell in LOVE.



I think it's called caribbean (blue)


----------



## xbabii

marissk said:
			
		

> I agree with RED! It has a little bit of shimmer to it that isn't very noticeable in red but is more noticeable in black. To me, that reads more "evening wear" than I want. I do love my scarlet Maryanne!



Do you have any pictures that will convince me more?


----------



## xbabii

LABAG said:
			
		

> Get the red!! Everyone should have at least ONE RED bag in their wardrobe!
> I also think the eggplant color is gorgoeus-and one woulf be surprised that it can be worn with much!!!
> THis is one beautiful bag-Please get her!



I'm definitely leaning more towards red than black. I agree that everyone should have at least one red bag. But I need more convincing!!


----------



## gordomom

bags4fun said:
			
		

> I live in Longview, and I saw it when I drove onto to I-5 heading to Portland.    Where do you live gordomom?



Ooooh!!  I live in Vancouver so the bus must have passed through on the way to Portland.   I'm so bummed I missed it!  I thought for sure it would have been East Coast.  Will have to keep my eye out for it.  

Do you ever go to the outlet up north of Seattle?  I hardly ever make it up there, but am hoping to again in the next couple of months unless I ban myself.  Hee hee!


----------



## unfurling

Kate Spade sample sale is going on now on the site!


----------



## bagee

unfurling said:


> Kate Spade sample sale is going on now on the site!


Oh..thanks for the notice! Just ordered Gold Coast Sierra!


----------



## sheila_c

I'm a fan too.

I would buy the Kent Alessandra from the sample sale if it were in any color but black and tan. Made for NY outlets or not, that's a cute bag.


----------



## elizat

bagee said:


> Oh..thanks for the notice! Just ordered Gold Coast Sierra!



I wanted that last time. I have been looking for a black tote, but I have a quilted Maryanne already. Maybe it is too similar in look...


----------



## Morisa

bagee said:


> Oh..thanks for the notice! Just ordered Gold Coast Sierra!



Yeah! I finally got the gold coast charlize in black.  I didn't get the bag when it was around the last time, and I got kinda sad when I realized I could use a smaller purse for fancy events.


----------



## bagee

Morisa said:


> Yeah! I finally got the gold coast charlize in black.  I didn't get the bag when it was around the last time, and I got kinda sad when I realized I could use a smaller purse for fancy events.



Yay! Good prices!


----------



## bagee

elizat said:


> I wanted that last time. I have been looking for a black tote, but I have a quilted Maryanne already. Maybe it is too similar in look...


They are pretty similar..both great looking bags!


----------



## Morisa

elizat said:


> I wanted that last time. I have been looking for a black tote, but I have a quilted Maryanne already. Maybe it is too similar in look...



Similar in look, but completely different in shape.  To me, that means different functionality (and another excuse to buy!).  I'm such an enabler, ha.


----------



## xbwoman

I like the "WELLESLEY RACHELLE" style, but I don't like the color.

I'm thinking if I should get the Gold color FLICKER SCOUT? What kind of clothing match with a gold bag?


----------



## Morisa

xbwoman said:


> I like the "WELLESLEY RACHELLE" style, but I don't like the color.
> 
> I'm thinking if I should get the Gold color FLICKER SCOUT? What kind of clothing match with a gold bag?



Aww, I love the "vine" green, haha, that's my favorite KS color.  What about the meada, which is a similar shape?  It comes in different colors too.


----------



## indi3r4

ladies, 
what's the difference in sz for regular stevie vs the diaper ones? are the diaper ones really big? I don't have baby/kids but i like the fact that it has more pocket.. but do you think huge? which one is more an everyday bag?


----------



## Morisa

indi3r4 said:


> ladies,
> what's the difference in sz for regular stevie vs the diaper ones? are the diaper ones really big? I don't have baby/kids but i like the fact that it has more pocket.. but do you think huge? which one is more an everyday bag?



I think the diaper ones are a lot bigger...the dimensions put them closer to 19" wide rather than the 14.8" for a regular stevie.  

maybe try looking on ebay at some of the photos for comparison?  i had thought about getting a stevie baby bag for the interior compartments as well, but then never got around to deciding on one...


----------



## indi3r4

Morisa said:


> I think the diaper ones are a lot bigger...the dimensions put them closer to 19" wide rather than the 14.8" for a regular stevie.
> 
> maybe try looking on ebay at some of the photos for comparison?  i had thought about getting a stevie baby bag for the interior compartments as well, but then never got around to deciding on one...



I'm browsing ebay but haven't found a mod pic for the diaper bag.. there's a picture of it against a stroller and it looks pretty big..  I think I'm gonna go with the regular for now.. I'll get the diaper ones when I actually have a baby. 

Thank you for your help.  I'm doing some damage at the sample sale.. my first stevie, hedgehog coin purse, and twirl holiday set! I need to stop looking and telling myself that I don't need another wallet.


----------



## xbwoman

Morisa said:


> Aww, I love the "vine" green, haha, that's my favorite KS color.  What about the meada, which is a similar shape?  It comes in different colors too.



My favorite color is pink or fuchsia!


----------



## Morisa

indi3r4 said:


> I'm browsing ebay but haven't found a mod pic for the diaper bag.. there's a picture of it against a stroller and it looks pretty big..  I think I'm gonna go with the regular for now.. I'll get the diaper ones when I actually have a baby.
> 
> Thank you for your help.  I'm doing some damage at the sample sale.. my first stevie, hedgehog coin purse, and twirl holiday set! I need to stop looking and telling myself that I don't need another wallet.



I think the regular stevie is a good size for an everyday bag.  I have one of the pop art ones (in VINE, hahaha!) and I love using it as a go-to casual bag.


----------



## Morisa

xbwoman said:


> My favorite color is pink or fuchsia!



Then you should love the pink kesley croc tote!  I was actually eyeing the pink one over the green one....


----------



## xbwoman

Morisa said:


> Then you should love the pink kesley croc tote!  I was actually eyeing the pink one over the green one....



Any picture?


----------



## Morisa

xbwoman said:


> Any picture?



http://www.katespade.com/designer-h...r_PXRU3280_color=694&start=1&cgid=sample-sale


----------



## Morisa

Anyone own a westbury serena large?  Want to know if I can fit a 3-ring binder in it...


----------



## bagee

Morisa said:


> http://www.katespade.com/designer-h...r_PXRU3280_color=694&start=1&cgid=sample-sale


I Love both colors!!!


----------



## spetses

Assume you all saw the KS online only sample sale going on posted in Deals & Steals, but just in case!

http://forum.purseblog.com/deals-and-steals/kate-spade-sample-sale-until-3-7-a-735978.html


----------



## xbwoman

Morisa said:


> http://www.katespade.com/designer-h...r_PXRU3280_color=694&start=1&cgid=sample-sale




Oh, you mean this one, I did think about that one but out of my budget, I already got 2 kate spade within 30 days, LOL!!!


----------



## lilgecko

Didn't see this posted yet so thought I'd share some pics  here is the mikas pond Stacy wallet. Unfortunately she is going back. She is bulkier than I expected and had some leather issues on the back.


----------



## Morisa

lilgecko said:


> Didn't see this posted yet so thought I'd share some pics  here is the mikas pond Stacy wallet. Unfortunately she is going back. She is bulkier than I expected and had some leather issues on the back.



Great color, bummer about the leather on the back though.  It's been a noted complaint about the "stacy" model that it bulks up very quickly when you start filling up the slots such that the wallet doesn't stay shut.  I'd suggest looking at the "lacey" style zip-around instead, which won't do that.


----------



## tonij2000

indi3r4 said:


> I'm doing some damage at the sample sale.. my first stevie, *hedgehog coin purse*, and twirl holiday set! I need to stop looking and telling myself that I don't need another wallet.



I'm on a small leather goods ban but I had to get the coin purse, too cute! I got a mirror as well for $18.


----------



## Bagomania

Hi lovely Kate Spaders,

I am thinking of getting a KS wallet to go with my Stevie Noel bag. Can anyone share with me how is the quality of KS wallets? Are they durable? Any quality issues?


----------



## Morisa

Bagomania said:


> Hi lovely Kate Spaders,
> 
> I am thinking of getting a KS wallet to go with my Stevie Noel bag. Can anyone share with me how is the quality of KS wallets? Are they durable? Any quality issues?



Which wallet style are you looking at?  I've never had a problem with any of the KS wallets I own (I have 5), but I tend to lean towards certain styles (darla, lacey, travel zip).


----------



## penny100

Morisa said:


> Which wallet style are you looking at?  I've never had a problem with any of the KS wallets I own (I have 5), but I tend to lean towards certain styles (darla, lacey, travel zip).


I have a number of KS wallets.  I love them all & do not have any issues with them.  And KS is having a sale with 75% off right now through the end of today.  If you type in google 75% off sale KS you will find it.


----------



## Skakuntala

I love her purses :O they are very unusual I find!


----------



## pinkzebra10

I just ordered a Wellesley Quinn in blueberry jam from the KS sample sale. I almost bought a red one a while back so when I saw the blue I snapped it up  Can't wait to get it, will be my first Kate Spade. I've been keeping an eye on KS for a while and I must say I'm quite impressed but am just now pulling the trigger and actually getting one.


----------



## Bagomania

penny100 said:


> I have a number of KS wallets.  I love them all & do not have any issues with them.  And KS is having a sale with 75% off right now through the end of today.  If you type in google 75% off sale KS you will find it.



Oh wow! I will check it out. Thanks.


----------



## Bagomania

Morisa said:


> Which wallet style are you looking at?  I've never had a problem with any of the KS wallets I own (I have 5), but I tend to lean towards certain styles (darla, lacey, travel zip).



Looking for something to match with my Stevie Noel Classic bag.


----------



## tonij2000

My Hedgehog coin purse arrived today! It's soooooo cute!


----------



## Lovemybags412

tonij2000 said:
			
		

> My Hedgehog coin purse arrived today! It's soooooo cute!



Oh how exciting!!!  Please post pictures!&#57430;


----------



## tonij2000

Lovemybags412 said:


> Oh how exciting!!!  Please post pictures!&#57430;


----------



## Lovemybags412

Omg!  So cute!!!!  I love the whimsy of KS!  Enjoy!&#57431;


----------



## jxwilliams

Omg love it *Tonij* thanks for the pics!  Now I am so glad I ordered one too!! I ordered the gold one...


----------



## austen1813

I have one of Kate Spade's book of the month clutch.  I got the "Pride and Prejudice" clutch.  I am sooo in love with it.  One of my faves in my purse collection.


----------



## alyrris

I avoided KS for years (since those infamous little boxy fabric totes came out) but recently discovered her leather handbags are fabulous in design and construction, for the price point.

In the past few months, I bought my mom a Charlize in Cashew (thank you Marshalls!) and myself a Barclay Street Little Parker (<-- so in love!).


----------



## lvdreamer

tonij2000 said:


>


 
Super cute hedgehog!


----------



## dpat13

I am waiting on my hedgehog coin purse in berry & I just received my mini wallet (green ostrich embossed) I think it's called Darla. It's perfect - I like it more than my LV zippy coin purse. I stumbled upon their sample sale and I had to stop myself from buying all the purses since I just bought three last month. I got a coupon in my package too for 20% off, I bet I will use that up soon.

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## karenec03

I too love kate spade, she was my gateway designer.  After Kate I moved on to Louis, but who doesn't love them all!


----------



## cherryhjt

loves their pumps!


----------



## GingerSnap527

I don't know about this new collection...tennis, anyone?

I missed out on the sample sale *sigh*


----------



## kimiko17

I was a Kate Spade fan and well excited to have them arrive in London until my brand new Carla Clarkson Poppy bag handle broke (completely detached from the bag). Although the bag was in pristine condition (used only two days) I no longer had proof of purchase as the bag was purchased in the States a year earlier (the bag sat in my wardrobe for over a year before it saw the light of day) and as such, they charged me £20 to have the bag fixed. I was so annoyed and disappointed that this clearly manufacturing defect was not fixed gratis. The thing that disappointed me the most was that KS did not seem interested in maintaining the integrity of their brand or the quality of their products, never mind the lack of value I felt as a customer. I'm not sure I'll buy anything from KS again; I think I'll just save my money and spend it somewhere like Mulberry, where they truly value your custom and provide you with top quality goods.

Rant over!


----------



## austen1813

Love Kate Spade.  This is my Pride and Prejudice clutch from her Book of the Month collection.


----------



## tonij2000

^ Love it!


----------



## scrpo83

I'm so tempted to get the Cobble Hill Leslie..


----------



## donnaoh

I got this bag last year at the outlet mall and I cannot say enough good things about the bag and the leather! The leather is soft and the grain even and smooth...the colour (Celedon) is saturated and perfect for ALL seasons. It has great capacity without being suitcase size. Here are a few pics (I have posted reveal pics before but I thought I would share my enthusiasm again!):


----------



## sheila_c

kimiko17 said:


> I was a Kate Spade fan and well excited to have them arrive in London until my brand new Carla Clarkson Poppy bag handle broke (completely detached from the bag). Although the bag was in pristine condition (used only two days) I no longer had proof of purchase as the bag was purchased in the States a year earlier (the bag sat in my wardrobe for over a year before it saw the light of day) and as such, they charged me £20 to have the bag fixed. I was so annoyed and disappointed that this clearly manufacturing defect was not fixed gratis. The thing that disappointed me the most was that KS did not seem interested in maintaining the integrity of their brand or the quality of their products, never mind the lack of value I felt as a customer. I'm not sure I'll buy anything from KS again; I think I'll just save my money and spend it somewhere like Mulberry, where they truly value your custom and provide you with top quality goods.
> 
> Rant over!



Aww, I'm sorry your handle broke. What a disappointment for a new bag.


----------



## sheila_c

austen1813 said:


> Love Kate Spade.  This is my Pride and Prejudice clutch from her Book of the Month collection.



That is the cutest thing ever!


----------



## sheila_c

scrpo83 said:


> I'm so tempted to get the Cobble Hill Leslie..



That's cute! It reminds me of the Dooney Florentine I've been slobbering over:
http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=54011


----------



## staciesg26

austen1813 said:


> Love Kate Spade.  This is my Pride and Prejudice clutch from her Book of the Month collection.



This is too cute!  Kate Spade always has cute clutch designs!


----------



## AshTx.1

donnaoh said:


> I got this bag last year at the outlet mall and I cannot say enough good things about the bag and the leather! The leather is soft and the grain even and smooth...the colour (Celedon) is saturated and perfect for ALL seasons. It has great capacity without being suitcase size. Here are a few pics (I have posted reveal pics before but I thought I would share my enthusiasm again!):




Wow gorgeous!


----------



## gordomom

Anyone been to the outlet recently?  Just wondering what they have nowadays.  I might head up to the Seattle Outlets next weekend.  I'm looking for one of the metallic black leather bags like the Westbury Bess, MacDougal Alley Janaya or Terrance.  

My sis picked up a Serena during the last sale that has the metallic black leather.  Does anyone know what other styles use that leather?  I love it because it's very soft!

Thanks ladies!


----------



## Morisa

gordomom said:


> Anyone been to the outlet recently?  Just wondering what they have nowadays.  I might head up to the Seattle Outlets next weekend.  I'm looking for one of the metallic black leather bags like the Westbury Bess, MacDougal Alley Janaya or Terrance.
> 
> My sis picked up a Serena during the last sale that has the metallic black leather.  Does anyone know what other styles use that leather?  I love it because it's very soft!
> 
> Thanks ladies!



I would just call ahead to the outlet and ask them what they have now, and what will be put on display next week.


----------



## gordomom

Morisa said:
			
		

> I would just call ahead to the outlet and ask them what they have now, and what will be put on display next week.



Ok will do!  Thanks!!


----------



## marissk

gordomom said:


> Ok will do!  Thanks!!


I always check with my outlet to see what's new and what's 50% off. I've bonded with one particular salesperson and she always calls me when something comes in that I've been craving. Last week, a Wellsley Neda came in that I've been craving and she called asking if I wanted it. My store charges only $5 to ship to me (the outlet is about 1 hr 15 min away) so it's nice being able to score a great price and to have someone looking out for me!


----------



## gordomom

marissk said:


> I always check with my outlet to see what's new and what's 50% off. I've bonded with one particular salesperson and she always calls me when something comes in that I've been craving. Last week, a Wellsley Neda came in that I've been craving and she called asking if I wanted it. My store charges only $5 to ship to me (the outlet is about 1 hr 15 min away) so it's nice being able to score a great price and to have someone looking out for me!



Thanks for the input!  I so wish they would open one down closer to where I live.  The closest one is over 3 hours away.  Clearly, I need to go more often to find a buddy!!  

I will definitely give them a call before I go.  I have a merchandise credit from a late return, so I will ask if I can use it over the phone.

Thanks so much!!


----------



## AimeeSully

tonij2000 said:


>


 How much can you fit in it?  I could not find a good sizing picture of it, but I want it so bad even if it holds nothing   Just too cute!


----------



## tonij2000

AimeeSully said:


> How much can you fit in it?  I could not find a good sizing picture of it, but I want it so bad even if it holds nothing   Just too cute!



It holds a lot! It's pretty big. It can hold more than a handful of coins, lip gloss or othr items. It is BIG.


----------



## AimeeSully

Could you post a pic holding it?  I wanted to get an idea to see if it would maybe hold some cards and some cash etc.    I think I still may end up ordering the gold one anyway... it is too cute and I think I may be disappointed if it sells out and I don't have one... I keep debating over the hedgehog tote too, but I couldn't find any reviews on that either... 

Thanks for all of your pics and reviews


----------



## rainrowan

I've hesitated on Kate Spade altho my SIL loves them. I don't really know what the quality is like and do the prices reflect the quality or more the name? I've been admiring the KS bags that are feminine, like the quilted and framed bags, they look quite lovely online. I've not seen one in person yet.


----------



## gordomom

Morisa said:


> I would just call ahead to the outlet and ask them what they have now, and what will be put on display next week.





marissk said:


> I always check with my outlet to see what's new and what's 50% off. I've bonded with one particular salesperson and she always calls me when something comes in that I've been craving. Last week, a Wellsley Neda came in that I've been craving and she called asking if I wanted it. My store charges only $5 to ship to me (the outlet is about 1 hr 15 min away) so it's nice being able to score a great price and to have someone looking out for me!



Just my luck - I called the KS outlet at Seattle Premium Outlets yesterday and today, but there was no answer.  I looked up on the KS website and it said that the location is closed for construction!!  I called the 800 # and they told me that there is no hard date for re-opening, but they're hoping that it will re-open by the end of next week.


----------



## Morisa

gordomom said:


> Just my luck - I called the KS outlet at Seattle Premium Outlets yesterday and today, but there was no answer.  I looked up on the KS website and it said that the location is closed for construction!!  I called the 800 # and they told me that there is no hard date for re-opening, but they're hoping that it will re-open by the end of next week.



But at least you now know that they are closed at the moment, instead of making a trip out there and finding out otherwise!


----------



## tonij2000

AimeeSully said:


> Could you post a pic holding it?  I wanted to get an idea to see if it would maybe hold some cards and some cash etc.    I think I still may end up ordering the gold one anyway... it is too cute and I think I may be disappointed if it sells out and I don't have one... I keep debating over the hedgehog tote too, but I couldn't find any reviews on that either...
> 
> Thanks for all of your pics and reviews



I can post pics tomorrow as it's back in my office (being used as a paperweight).


----------



## gordomom

Morisa said:


> But at least you now know that they are closed at the moment, instead of making a trip out there and finding out otherwise!



Yes indeed!  I am still crossing my fingers that they will open by the end of the week, so that perhaps I can visit before I head home.  I'll definitely call ahead!!


----------



## ShamefulShopper

Morisa said:
			
		

> I'm almost 100% sure that the bittersweet, which is a dark charcoal color, was the one on sale, and not the black.  I had nordstrom price match me at the KS sale price for bittersweet, which is arriving on Wednesday.



I didn't know they can match KS website pricing...Good to know!


----------



## ShamefulShopper

Morisa said:
			
		

> So i saw some of the striped/patterned bags today in nordstrom, and I'm sorry, but i HATE them.  they look tacky.  And some of the cotton/nylon bags like the checkmate riley and signature spade harmony are starting to look like those "fakes" we see on ebay...luckily the leather ones looked still looked nice and classy.



Agree! KS is a must in leather only.


----------



## fashion16

kimiko17 said:
			
		

> I was a Kate Spade fan and well excited to have them arrive in London until my brand new Carla Clarkson Poppy bag handle broke (completely detached from the bag). Although the bag was in pristine condition (used only two days) I no longer had proof of purchase as the bag was purchased in the States a year earlier (the bag sat in my wardrobe for over a year before it saw the light of day) and as such, they charged me £20 to have the bag fixed. I was so annoyed and disappointed that this clearly manufacturing defect was not fixed gratis. The thing that disappointed me the most was that KS did not seem interested in maintaining the integrity of their brand or the quality of their products, never mind the lack of value I felt as a customer. I'm not sure I'll buy anything from KS again; I think I'll just save my money and spend it somewhere like Mulberry, where they truly value your custom and provide you with top quality goods.
> 
> Rant over!



I could have written this post myself. Quality of kate spade sucks as does their CS. I will never buy from them again.


----------



## pandorabox

OMG! I love this one!

http://www.katespade.com/designer-h...073-1_color=694&start=6&cgid=handbags-leather

Does anyone have it?


----------



## sofia10811

Oh yay a Kate Spade thread!  She's one of my faves.   I recently went a little KS nuts and bought 3 bags.  :shame:  I got the Dixon Street Blaine, Mott Street Fisher in Sophronitis and a Pop Art Stevie.  Love the Stevie as a purse/diaper bag when I'm running out somewhere quick.  The Blaine is way too huge, sadly.  I listed that one on Ebay.  The Mott Street Fisher is gorgeous!  Love the leather and the color.  Perfect for summer.


----------



## scrpo83

Hey all..just wanted to ask whether anyone has the Cobble Hill Leslie satchel in cinnabar? is the colour very bright? is it more orangey than red? thanks for any input given..


----------



## GearGirly

Just posted a thread with these, new collection coming out next week I think.  It was really, really pretty!


----------



## Morisa

scrpo83 said:


> Hey all..just wanted to ask whether anyone has the Cobble Hill Leslie satchel in cinnabar? is the colour very bright? is it more orangey than red? thanks for any input given..



i don't have it but i've seen it in the store.  It's definitely got some strong orange undertones, and it is a bright color.  definitely not muted.  I think it looks lovely for the spring/summer.


----------



## Lovemybags412

GearGirly said:
			
		

> Just posted a thread with these, new collection coming out next week I think.  It was really, really pretty!



Lovely colors!!!  Something new on my ever- growing list!  Lol!


----------



## charleston-mom

I just bought the wicker and bone little Nadine. It's really cute. Here's a pic from the website. 





And here's mine.


----------



## Morisa

charleston-mom said:


> I just bought the wicker and bone little Nadine. It's really cute. Here's a pic from the website.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1666505
> 
> 
> And here's mine.



Very cute!  Looks awesome for the spring/summer!


----------



## genviv

Like the brand but some says its not durable&#58371;


----------



## scrpo83

Morisa said:


> i don't have it but i've seen it in the store.  It's definitely got some strong orange undertones, and it is a bright color.  definitely not muted.  I think it looks lovely for the spring/summer.



Thanks morisa..well I guess I'll pass on that one..


----------



## jenniferelaine

Just bought the Grand Street Small Gabriel....love it!  Mine has the striped lining, which completely sold me on it!  I got the 'snow white' one, although to me it looks more winter white.  I'll post pix in the other thread....

Don't have much experience with KS. This is the only bag of hers I've bought that I've kept.  Bought the Dot Noel in black years ago & couldn't really get on board as I'm a structured, everything -has -a -place bag girl.  The GS Gabriel has a divider & everything fits in there 'just so' kwim?  I also have a patent neon pencil case thingy that I spent big $$ on just bc it was neon.  This, too, was years ago when neon wasn't big AT ALL!  Love it & still have it!  No CS experience to speak from, although I don't know anyone IRL thats had a bag experience with KS or their CS team.


----------



## sheila_c

charleston-mom said:


> I just bought the wicker and bone little Nadine. It's really cute. Here's a pic from the website.



Awww, I saw that one in the outlets last weekend and debated about buying it. It is totally cute! Congrats on your purchase!


----------



## Theshellfish

I've had two Kate Spade bags, and I find, in general, that I really like the designs. The first was one of the small silk-covered bucket purses; the second a tweed-covered box bag with leather handles. I still have the first, but the second turned me off to buying anything Kate Spade ever again. The very first day I carried it, one handle popped out of the bag. It was held in by one of those tiny tot staples, and I felt that showed a lack of commitment to quality. I had bought it from Bloomingdales, and they took it back without a problem, but still, my disappointment was huge.


----------



## coachmommyofmin

I'm a Kate Spade fan and wish we had a group page so I could find this thread easier  
Received my new KS Georgina today, I LOVE the bag, it's exactly what I was hoping they'd come up with bkz the Margot was perfect with the zipper- but too small, and the elizabeth had the extra pockets that I didn't like... finally- they had a baby- Georgina! The purple is quite breathtaking IRL! Getting the wallet as well, I was supposed to get the wallet in a separate shipment today, but instead I received a Puma Sack!!!! So I called CS and they are shipping my wallet out so it will be here tomorrow morning! Let's hope this time it really will be the wallet and not another sack lol.


----------



## Lovemybags412

coachmommyofmin said:
			
		

> I'm a Kate Spade fan and wish we had a group page so I could find this thread easier
> Received my new KS Georgina today, I LOVE the bag, it's exactly what I was hoping they'd come up with bkz the Margot was perfect with the zipper- but too small, and the elizabeth had the extra pockets that I didn't like... finally- they had a baby- Georgina! The purple is quite breathtaking IRL! Getting the wallet as well, I was supposed to get the wallet in a separate shipment today, but instead I received a Puma Sack!!!! So I called CS and they are shipping my wallet out so it will be here tomorrow morning! Let's hope this time it really will be the wallet and not another sack lol.



This color is so pretty!!!  Enjoy!!!


----------



## pandorabox

How is the quality of bags? I am looking at one that caught my eye and want to know how they hold up?

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## pandorabox

charleston-mom said:


> I just bought the wicker and bone little Nadine. It's really cute. Here's a pic from the website.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1666505
> 
> 
> And here's mine.



I love it! How is she holding up? I am looking at the pink all leather one and I do love the navy and wicker one too...


----------



## pandorabox

coachmommyofmin said:


> I'm a Kate Spade fan and wish we had a group page so I could find this thread easier
> Received my new KS Georgina today, I LOVE the bag, it's exactly what I was hoping they'd come up with bkz the Margot was perfect with the zipper- but too small, and the elizabeth had the extra pockets that I didn't like... finally- they had a baby- Georgina! The purple is quite breathtaking IRL! Getting the wallet as well, I was supposed to get the wallet in a separate shipment today, but instead I received a Puma Sack!!!! So I called CS and they are shipping my wallet out so it will be here tomorrow morning! Let's hope this time it really will be the wallet and not another sack lol.



I lOVE that purple color! That is my perfect color purple.. Now I want it.. LOL


----------



## Prada_Princess

The purple is gorgeous


----------



## coachmommyofmin

Has anyone bought a Cobble Hill Leslie in Adriatic? If so, how's the color holding up? Does it get dirty quickly? I really love this aqua color!


----------



## qudz104

bump... has anyone purchased or seen the PORTOLA VALLEY BLAINE url? here is a link http://www.katespade.com/designer-h...l?dwvar_PXRU3029_color=290&start=50&cgid=sale

i am thinking of getting it. i already have the stevie baby bag and its a great diaper bag... I'm looking for something of a similar size so i can have a leather bag that can also work as a diaper bag. i appreciate your help. TIA!


----------



## CaliforniaGal

qudz104 said:


> bump... has anyone purchased or seen the PORTOLA VALLEY BLAINE url? here is a link http://www.katespade.com/designer-h...l?dwvar_PXRU3029_color=290&start=50&cgid=sale
> 
> i am thinking of getting it. i already have the stevie baby bag and its a great diaper bag... I'm looking for something of a similar size so i can have a leather bag that can also work as a diaper bag. i appreciate your help. TIA!


 --
This is only 12 x 9 .. is that big enough for all you want to carry?   I do like that
it zips if you wish.


----------



## coachmommyofmin

Here's another one. Not sure what to think of her. She looks pretty on pics but a bit large one me... It's the larger size...


----------



## Morisa

coachmommyofmin said:


> Here's another one. Not sure what to think of her. She looks pretty on pics but a bit large one me... It's the larger size...



I take it that's the adriatic color for the leslie?  So pretty!  

I love the charms too.  Where are they from?


----------



## qudz104

CaliforniaGal said:


> --
> This is only 12 x 9 .. is that big enough for all you want to carry?   I do like that
> it zips if you wish.



by its measurements it seems to be the size of a small coach sophia. I'm off to load my stuff in one and see if its sufficient, lol.


----------



## qudz104

Morisa said:


> I take it that's the adriatic color for the leslie?  So pretty!
> 
> I love the charms too.  Where are they from?



they're from coach


----------



## coachmommyofmin

Morisa said:


> I take it that's the adriatic color for the leslie?  So pretty!
> 
> I love the charms too.  Where are they from?



The Charm is a Coach Candy Charm, I don't know if they still have it or not, but check their website. Yes, thats the Adriatic Color, I love seeing it in stores, but I think it's a little out of the ordinary lol


----------



## jesscat

Does anyone have the Orchard Valley Zoey wallet? I have a Stacy from a while ago - the purple Dot Larabee, I think it was called, and I love the size but want something that I can zip around. This is kind of in the middle, but it's a really good price right now...but I'm also leaning towards saving for an LV zippy wallet (but they're SO expensive!) so I'm not sure. 

Any opinions/thoughts/pics?  TIA!


----------



## Morisa

jesscat said:


> Does anyone have the Orchard Valley Zoey wallet? I have a Stacy from a while ago - the purple Dot Larabee, I think it was called, and I love the size but want something that I can zip around. This is kind of in the middle, but it's a really good price right now...but I'm also leaning towards saving for an LV zippy wallet (but they're SO expensive!) so I'm not sure.
> 
> Any opinions/thoughts/pics?  TIA!



I'd go with one of the lacey styles over the zoey.  The button-closure style for credit cards doesn't work too well when you have all the cards in the slots, because it bulks up quickly.  The cobble hill laceys are on sale in some colors: http://www.katespade.com/womens-wal...dwvar_PWRU1801-1_color=906&start=55&cgid=sale and you can use the FFSPR12 coupon code for an extra 25% off (Through tomorrow)


----------



## trishm

I'm a fan now!  I used to spend hours researching the perfect bags to drop $2,000 on, but after being paralyzed by indecision, I sadly realized I might never be able to make such an important decision.  I recently wanted a cross body bag and just randomly went with the Kate Spade Cobble Hill Ellen because it was cheap enough (plus 15% off when you sign up for emails) that I wouldn't feel bad if I got sick of it after awhile.  I was surprised with the quality of the leather and how much I liked the bag, and with the logo not being so in your face I am paying more attention to Kate Spade (and just bought the cobble hill small leslie today with the F&F code).  Here's the cobble hill ellen:

http://www.katespade.com/designer-h...var_PXRU2233_color=001&start=21&cgid=handbags


----------



## marissk

Hi...it's that time again...25% off online and in shops. Use code *FFSPR12SOC *to get the discount (off sale items as well).

Shop on!!


----------



## bluejay21

I'm really leaning toward buying the Grove Court Blaine in buttermilk and black.  I've been looking at that purse for weeks now.   It is so roomy.  I love big bags.


----------



## LABAG

any thoughts on the mansfield liv? loving the navy!


----------



## ShamefulShopper

coachmommyofmin said:


> Here's another one. Not sure what to think of her. She looks pretty on pics but a bit large one me... It's the larger size...



i LOVE the color, I'm adding this one to my list of "wants"


----------



## marissk

During the F&F sale, I bought a Cobble Hill Leslie in Wedgewood and a matchy-matchy Stacy wallet.

Sigh...I'm addicted!


----------



## Hamhamjanice

I still love my Kate Spades. They are so colourful and beautiful!


----------



## Morisa

marissk said:


> During the F&F sale, I bought a Cobble Hill Leslie in Wedgewood and a matchy-matchy Stacy wallet.
> 
> Sigh...I'm addicted!



Post pics when you get them! 

I'm hopeless.  First it was the KS bags, and now I've moved on to KS jewelry and clothing...it never stops!


----------



## LuvAllBags

coachmommyofmin said:


> Here's another one. Not sure what to think of her. She looks pretty on pics but a bit large one me... It's the larger size...


I love it! I had purchased a wallet in this color but returned it...the style didn't work for me. If I had seen this bag, I would have snapped it up! Congrats!


----------



## LuvAllBags

This is my F&F sale purchase...have been thinking about it since last year, and decided the green was the right color for me! Grant Street Lg Gabriel in Freshgreen. I love it to bits!!


----------



## PurseXOXO

I was wondering where the love was for Kate Spade bags!  My KS bag was my first "splurge" bag. I purchased her in 2008 and I'm still using her today! She makes me happy because she's a nice bright red, lovely classic shape, and she has a polka dot lining (still makes my heart sing..hehe).


----------



## tonij2000

PurseXOXO said:


> I was wondering where the love was for Kate Spade bags!  My KS bag was my first "splurge" bag. I purchased her in 2008 and I'm still using her today! She makes me happy because she's a nice bright red, lovely classic shape, and she has a polka dot lining (still makes my heart sing..hehe).



Love it!


----------



## coachmommyofmin

So... I didn't keep the ardriatic Leslie. She reeked of some sort of chemical paint and made me nauseous every time I pulled her out of the dustbag. That won't work.


----------



## ChaChaWeed

Wow.  I just found a "Charlize" gold coast in scarlet at Marshalls for $130.  Not really my style but a classic shape and a real deal.  Hmmm.  Trying to figure out whether to keep.  Hard to make scarlet/red work with a lot of the wardrobe.


----------



## lila12

Keep it - I have a scarlett knightsbridge Helena and it is amazing how much of my wardrobe it works with. It sounds like a winner.


----------



## Morisa

ChaChaWeed said:


> Wow.  I just found a "Charlize" gold coast in scarlet at Marshalls for $130.  Not really my style but a classic shape and a real deal.  Hmmm.  Trying to figure out whether to keep.  Hard to make scarlet/red work with a lot of the wardrobe.



I stopped trying to match bags to wardrobe.  Just wear it whenever you want a pop of color!


----------



## someday681

coachmommyofmin said:


> So... I didn't keep the ardriatic Leslie. She reeked of some sort of chemical paint and made me nauseous every time I pulled her out of the dustbag. That won't work.



The small Leslie I bought during the F&F sale came yesterday, and it smells horrible as well. I'm not sure what KS did to these Leslie bags...I have several other KS bags, and they all have a nice leather smell to them. I think I am going to keep it, but it is still disappointing.


----------



## Morisa

someday681 said:


> The small Leslie I bought during the F&F sale came yesterday, and it smells horrible as well. I'm not sure what KS did to these Leslie bags...I have several other KS bags, and they all have a nice leather smell to them. I think I am going to keep it, but it is still disappointing.



Wonder if it has something to do with the dye for specific colors?  The cinnabar leslie that I've seen in person doesn't smell...


----------



## someday681

I'm not sure if it is the leather or the lining.  My Leslie is the Wedgwood blue. It has a strong chemical smell that seems worse inside than out.


----------



## nafrate

I am longing for a Cobble Hill straw Leslie bag in black.


----------



## ShamefulShopper

LuvAllBags said:


> This is my F&F sale purchase...have been thinking about it since last year, and decided the green was the right color for me! Grant Street Lg Gabriel in Freshgreen. I love it to bits!!


Very nice! I'm GREEN with envy


----------



## sparkling_soda

It's true that only old people wear Kate Spade bags?


----------



## Morisa

sparkling_soda said:


> It's true that only old people wear Kate Spade bags?



I hope not, i don't think most of us are willing to categorize ourselves as "old" yet!


----------



## WenD08

i love my 3 bags.  i would like to buy more.  just waiting for a cute bag to come along.


----------



## Hogancollector

I just purchased the Cobble Hill kori in palomino and it is incredible.  I haven't purchased a Kate Spade in a while and I bought it during the friends and family 25%off and i am so glad I did.  The color is perfect for summer and the leather is so soft and mushy


----------



## Hogancollector

Here's a picture...


----------



## donnaoh

Hogancollector said:


> Here's a picture...


Looks so yummy! Congrats!

Does it have an exterior zipper in the back?


----------



## gordomom

Hogancollector said:
			
		

> Here's a picture...



Ooooh, it's lovely!!  And I don't normally go for the lighter colors!!  =)


----------



## ShamefulShopper

sparkling_soda said:


> It's true that only old people wear Kate Spade bags?



Yes it's true. Stores won't let you make a purchase unless you show them a senior discount card. 


*smh


----------



## tad863

Can anyone comment on the cosmetic bags/train cases? I haven't read the entire thread yet, but recently purchased the le Pavillion large Natalie and am trying to decide whether to keep it or not. The fabric underneath the plastic is a very nice fabric if you see it in real life (has a texture and sheen), but it's a bit pricey for what it is...a plastic coated travel case...which is oh-so-cute. That's my dilemma.

Also purchased a Tudor City darla wallet in pink for travel and crossbody bags. And...a Cobble Hill Lacey wallet in Wedgewood on sale online. If anyone has something in the wedgewood, could you post a picture? The pictures on the website are never entirely true-to-life. thanks


----------



## Morisa

tad863 said:


> Can anyone comment on the cosmetic bags/train cases? I haven't read the entire thread yet, but recently purchased the le Pavillion large Natalie and am trying to decide whether to keep it or not. The fabric underneath the plastic is a very nice fabric if you see it in real life (has a texture and sheen), but it's a bit pricey for what it is...a plastic coated travel case...which is oh-so-cute. That's my dilemma.
> 
> Also purchased a Tudor City darla wallet in pink for travel and crossbody bags. And...a Cobble Hill Lacey wallet in Wedgewood on sale online. If anyone has something in the wedgewood, could you post a picture? The pictures on the website are never entirely true-to-life. thanks


 
I have a live colorfully large natalie and I love it.  I got mine on sale though.  I find it useful for when I travel, or just to keep things organized (Especially if you buy another small henrietta so you have two of them inside).  My only complaint is that the large natalie is a bit too tall to fit into my carry-on suitcase.  (It fits fine in my husband's, but I have a hard case kind from Heys USA which is smaller).  I'm waiting on the small natalie to go on sale to get one of those.

Love the darla wallet style -- I have 2 of them!


----------



## tad863

Morisa said:


> I have a live colorfully large natalie and I love it. I got mine on sale though. I find it useful for when I travel, or just to keep things organized (Especially if you buy another small henrietta so you have two of them inside). My only complaint is that the large natalie is a bit too tall to fit into my carry-on suitcase. (It fits fine in my husband's, but I have a hard case kind from Heys USA which is smaller). I'm waiting on the small natalie to go on sale to get one of those.
> 
> Love the darla wallet style -- I have 2 of them!


 
It really stings that when I bought my cosmetic case earlier this week I had just missed out on the friends and family sale. Booooo! I didn't know about it earlier and hate paying full price. Still debating...but it might be staying! 

The darla wallet I purchased using a 15% email welcome coupon, which I didn't get till after buying the cosmetic bag. Always a day late and a dollar short! I was surprised at how many slots the darla has for such a small wallet. Think I'll try it out today with my crossbody bag.

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## ew_711

Hi, I'm looking for Kate Spade Essex Scout Leather Flap Cross Body Bag in orange, pink or blue. Does anyone know where I can still get it now, other than ebay? Thanks.


----------



## gordomom

Not sure if anyone's looking but I know there are Gold Coast Maryanne fans out there.  The bronze is $199 on Gilt today.  =)


----------



## Morisa

ew_711 said:


> Hi, I'm looking for Kate Spade Essex Scout Leather Flap Cross Body Bag in orange, pink or blue. Does anyone know where I can still get it now, other than ebay? Thanks.



You could try calling the outlets and seeing if any of them still have them.


----------



## someday681

Here's a mod shot of the small Leslie in Wedgewood blue. For reference, I'm 5'9 and 23 weeks preggo. 

I really love this bag...it's a great size for me and the carrying options are great.


----------



## bluejay21

Anyone been to a Kate Spade outlet lately?


----------



## Clioe

i always check out the outlet when i'm at the outlet mall but i never found anything.
i find that i prefer to buy them online during the sample sale or the F&F sale. And more often that not, i find that it's cheaper online.


----------



## bluejay21

Clioe said:


> i always check out the outlet when i'm at the outlet mall but i never found anything.
> i find that i prefer to buy them online during the sample sale or the F&F sale. And more often that not, i find that it's cheaper online.




Thanks.  Both of the outlets near me are quite a drive away.  I don't want to waste money just to come home empty handed.


----------



## InimitableD

I'm currently looking at the Grand Street Small Gabriel.  Do you guys have any opinions on this bag?  

I'm debating between the white (snow white) and the blue (morning glory).  The white seems somewhat more easy to match with my wardrobe and I might like it a little bit more, but the blue would also go with a large percentage of my clothing, and it might be a more carefree color.

Would you guys be worried about color transfer (from jeans, etc.) with the white?  Do you think that it would likely get dirty easily?

Either way, it looks like an amazing bag for summer!


----------



## jenniferelaine

I have the Grand Street small Gabriel in snow white -LOVE IT! I like the blue too but picked the white bc it went with more.  And IMO it more of 'winter white' vs bright white. I haven't had any color transfer issues bc the straps are nice and short. I am thrilled with it!


----------



## Frugalfinds

I've been eyeing a Kate Spade bag (online), but have never purchased one before.  How is the quality?  How well do they hold up/wear?  Which brands quality-wise would you say they are compatible to?

TIA


----------



## InimitableD

jenniferelaine said:


> I have the Grand Street small Gabriel in snow white -LOVE IT! I like the blue too but picked the white bc it went with more.  And IMO it more of 'winter white' vs bright white. I haven't had any color transfer issues bc the straps are nice and short. I am thrilled with it!



Thanks for the reply!  The decision is so difficult.  I do like the white a little bit better, but I don't want a bag that I have to worry about at all, either.  I think I'll try to look at them in person.  Maybe that'll help me decide.


----------



## Morisa

Frugalfinds said:


> I've been eyeing a Kate Spade bag (online), but have never purchased one before.  How is the quality?  How well do they hold up/wear?  Which brands quality-wise would you say they are compatible to?
> 
> TIA



I've never had any problems with any of my KS bags, but some people have reported strong chemical smells with the most recent "adriatic" colored bags.  Which bag are you looking at buying?


----------



## fluffypants

Kate Spade Gold Coast Elizabeth in Black


----------



## Frugalfinds

Morisa said:


> I've never had any problems with any of my KS bags, but some people have reported strong chemical smells with the most recent "adriatic" colored bags. Which bag are you looking at buying?


 

Thanks!  I was looking at the Gold Coast Maryanne or Georgina, but I haven't seen either irl.


----------



## InimitableD

Morisa said:


> I've never had any problems with any of my KS bags, but some people have reported strong chemical smells with the most recent "adriatic" colored bags.  Which bag are you looking at buying?



I'm not the OP for this question, but I'm considering buying the Grand Street Small Gabriel online, and it would be my first ever Kate Spade handbag purchase.  Is this a purse that might have the problem?


----------



## Morisa

Frugalfinds said:


> Thanks!  I was looking at the Gold Coast Maryanne or Georgina, but I haven't seen either irl.



The maryanne is great.  Lots of people here have one.  If you don't like the center divider/magnetic closure, I would go with the georgina.  But the gold coast line is super popular (i have a gold coast charlize).


----------



## Morisa

InimitableD said:


> I'm not the OP for this question, but I'm considering buying the Grand Street Small Gabriel online, and it would be my first ever Kate Spade handbag purchase.  Is this a purse that might have the problem?



Can't say I've ever owned one from that particular line.  When in doubt, I would buy from Nordstrom as they have free shipping/free returns.


----------



## gordomom

All this talk of Gold Coast Maryannes has me drooling over the new Cork version that I just saw in the Nordstrom look book that arrived today.  =)

Has anyone seen the cork in person?  Is it super lightweight?


----------



## VitaBellaPM

I like KS and hope to purchase a bag soon, I'm loving the colors right now!


----------



## VitaBellaPM

fluffypants said:


> Kate Spade Gold Coast Elizabeth in Black


I really love this bag!


----------



## fluffypants

VitaBellaPM said:


> I really love this bag!


 
Kate Spade Gold Coast Elizabeth is 20% off on Endless now, but only in black.    The white and purple color are full price though.


----------



## Muslickz

I like it too but I might look for it in a  bright red or burgundy... maybe even deep eggplant ya know something just to splash it up a bit 

-M


----------



## charleston-mom

My new purchase. Not a bag, but it is Kate Spade!  Ha ha. Matches my new Kate Spade purse!


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

I'm really loving the Kate Spade Gold Coast collection! I'm thinking my next bag might be one of those! Either the shopping tote one or a style that I saw at Nordstroms that was more of a rectangle. Love the sparkle on the leather!


----------



## fluffypants

charleston-mom said:


> My new purchase. Not a bag, but it is Kate Spade!  Ha ha. Matches my new Kate Spade purse!
> 
> The watch is lovely and it looks great with your bag.    Perfect for summer.


----------



## terps08

Finally bought the Kate Spade Cobble Hill Leslie in Cinnabar... I've been thinking about this bag since January (and posted then!) and randomly looked at it online yesterday and it was ON SALE - 50% off!
http://www.katespade.com/designer-h...cobble-hill-leslie/PXRU2238-1,default,pd.html

Can't wait to get it!


----------



## terps08

Adding... I wear a lot of neutrals and darks (navy, black, etc) so this is going to be a great pop of color.


----------



## kaitydid

terps08 said:


> Finally bought the Kate Spade Cobble Hill Leslie in Cinnabar... I've been thinking about this bag since January (and posted then!) and randomly looked at it online yesterday and it was ON SALE - 50% off!
> http://www.katespade.com/designer-h...cobble-hill-leslie/PXRU2238-1,default,pd.html
> 
> Can't wait to get it!


 
Wow! That's a gorgeous bag! I love that color!


----------



## JRabbit

hey so I know this is an old thread but I just wanted to post it here that there's a 75% off sale going on! things are going fast though. It's a FB friends sale but apparently http://******/IWCo4j that link has worked for my friends I have shared it with ^.^ Happy hunting gals


----------



## brokeshopper

JRabbit said:


> hey so I know this is an old thread but I just wanted to post it here that there's a 75% off sale going on! things are going fast though. It's a FB friends sale but apparently http://******/IWCo4j that link has worked for my friends I have shared it with ^.^ Happy hunting gals



Thanks! Thinking of picking up the Gold Coast Serena in Shimmer. Anyone have any input? I've never seen it so wondering if it will be nice in person.

Also, tempted to get the Nylon Darya? Is this nice for work?


----------



## JRabbit

brokeshopper said:


> Thanks! Thinking of picking up the Gold Coast Serena in Shimmer. Anyone have any input? I've never seen it so wondering if it will be nice in person.
> 
> Also, tempted to get the Nylon Darya? Is this nice for work?



Personally I like the Serena better ^.^!


----------



## gordomom

JRabbit said:
			
		

> hey so I know this is an old thread but I just wanted to post it here that there's a 75% off sale going on! things are going fast though. It's a FB friends sale but apparently http://******/IWCo4j that link has worked for my friends I have shared it with ^.^ Happy hunting gals



Oooh they have the orange Essex Scout!!!  How can I resist???  Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Kathleen1149

sparkling_soda said:


> It's true that only old people wear Kate Spade bags?


I wear Kate Spade bags.....I'm not old!!!!!!


----------



## sklee2

I got a Kate Spade nappy bag from my sister.


----------



## Morisa

blah. trying to be good with this sample sale going on. so hard!


----------



## intrigue

brokeshopper said:


> Thanks! Thinking of picking up the Gold Coast Serena in Shimmer. Anyone have any input? I've never seen it so wondering if it will be nice in person.
> 
> Also, tempted to get the Nylon Darya? Is this nice for work?



I personally like the darya because the chain strap pulls through and you can wear messenger style if you like. I have always had a difficult time finding a good navy color bag and think this particular bag looks great in navy, not cheap. I'm not familiar with the Serena.


----------



## scrpo83

Hi, just wondering if anyone knows whether Kate Spade will be having mid year sales like most of the other brands..


----------



## Morisa

scrpo83 said:


> Hi, just wondering if anyone knows whether Kate Spade will be having mid year sales like most of the other brands..



Not sure...they just had a sample sale in the middle of May.  I think last year they had a % off sale around memorial day (but no sample sale).   So it might have been just one or the other.


----------



## Pinktequila

I actually just came across this gorgeous hot hot pink kate spade purse at the outlet and couldnt say no to it because of the color of course lol, they actually had the matching hot pink day planner I should have bought it it was really nice im just so picky and already have a pretty good one so I left it but I have been since thinking about it lol


----------



## Morisa

Pinktequila said:


> I actually just came across this gorgeous hot hot pink kate spade purse at the outlet and couldnt say no to it because of the color of course lol, they actually had the matching hot pink day planner I should have bought it it was really nice im just so picky and already have a pretty good one so I left it but I have been since thinking about it lol



Do you have a picture of the bag?  I haven't hit the outlets in awhile, but I am dying for a hot pink purse for my collection!


----------



## Pinktequila

Morisa said:


> Do you have a picture of the bag?  I haven't hit the outlets in awhile, but I am dying for a hot pink purse for my collection!



Here is a picture of the purse.  I actually found another neon pink one at nordstrom an Alexander Mcqueen one and didn't end up buying it since I had over spend my limit on what I could bring back through the boarder so I left it, and havnt stopped thinking about it and it was a week ago I saw it and I actually called to order it today and they are sold out everywhere


----------



## Morisa

Pinktequila said:


> Here is a picture of the purse.  I actually found another neon pink one at nordstrom an Alexander Mcqueen one and didn't end up buying it since I had over spend my limit on what I could bring back through the boarder so I left it, and havnt stopped thinking about it and it was a week ago I saw it and I actually called to order it today and they are sold out everywhere



Wow, I didn't know they made the maeda in that color.  Great find!  Which outlet did you go to?


----------



## Pinktequila

Morisa said:


> Wow, I didn't know they made the maeda in that color.  Great find!  Which outlet did you go to?



I was at the one in seattle the tulalip outlets.


----------



## gordomom

Pinktequila said:


> I was at the one in seattle the tulalip outlets.



She's a beauty!  Thanks for sharing pics!

p.s.  I go to Tulalip too!


----------



## Morisa

terps08 said:


> Finally bought the Kate Spade Cobble Hill Leslie in Cinnabar... I've been thinking about this bag since January (and posted then!) and randomly looked at it online yesterday and it was ON SALE - 50% off!
> http://www.katespade.com/designer-h...cobble-hill-leslie/PXRU2238-1,default,pd.html
> 
> Can't wait to get it!



So...how are you liking the cinnabar color?


----------



## Morisa

I posted this question in one of the other KS threads, but maybe I should have asked here -- 

Does anyone have any experience with KS's coated canvas bag?  Been eyeing the judson tote, which is currently on sale.


----------



## wendywh

It is on sale now (http://www.katespade.com/designer-h...l?dwvar_PXRU2619_color=260&start=35&cgid=sale). Anyone has any experience of this bag to share?


----------



## sheila_c

wendywh said:


> It is on sale now (http://www.katespade.com/designer-h...l?dwvar_PXRU2619_color=260&start=35&cgid=sale). Anyone has any experience of this bag to share?



No, but what a lush color!


----------



## tamburger

Bought my first Kate Spade item ever. It's the multiglitter Gia. I've never deviated from Marc Jacobs clutches, but this is a fun and inexpensive clutch to have around. It's definitely eye-catching! I can't wait to pair it up with more casual outfits 







ETA: Sorry for the phone quality and size!


----------



## jessobsession

I have the Kate Spade Gold Coast Campbell in black and I looove it! It is the quilted leather with gold hardware and gold chain strap with the leather threaded through. I bought it as a gateway into a Chanel bag, this one looks so much like the Chanel jumbo flap and is very luxurious!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Rainbow 06

gordomom said:


> All this talk of Gold Coast Maryannes has me drooling over the new Cork version that I just saw in the Nordstrom look book that arrived today.  =)
> 
> Has anyone seen the cork in person?  Is it super lightweight?


I saw the large today in Bloomies. It is very pretty and different looking, kind of dressy too . I am a smaller bag girl, so I have the Gold Coast Marianne in Cashew and Black. The large in the Cork is quite heavy to me, but a conversation piece for sure. Hope that helps. Also it has patent black handles and lots of gold flecks in the Cork.


----------



## gordomom

Rainbow 06 said:
			
		

> I saw the large today in Bloomies. It is very pretty and different looking, kind of dressy too . I am a smaller bag girl, so I have the Gold Coast Marianne in Cashew and Black. The large in the Cork is quite heavy to me, but a conversation piece for sure. Hope that helps. Also it has patent black handles and lots of gold flecks in the Cork.



Oh - thanks for the description!  Love the sound of the gold flecks and I'm such a sucker for black patent!  Interesting that it's heavy though.  =(. Maybe they will have it at Nordies...hee hee!


----------



## gordomom

Rue La La has a few decent deals on KS stuff today in "Well Deserved Treats".  Have fun!!


----------



## Rainbow 06

gordomom said:


> Oh - thanks for the description!  Love the sound of the gold flecks and I'm such a sucker for black patent!  Interesting that it's heavy though.  =(. Maybe they will have it at Nordies...hee hee!


 I think the bag was stuffed and added weight.  Also you really cannot go by what I think is heavy or huge since I have disc issues in my back and neck and do not put too much in my bags.  Nordies sells out quickly when they get these. I say Gorgeous, go for it before they sell out! Let me know !


----------



## Rainbow 06

Sales online 50 percent markdowns girls! I ordered the Black and Natural Crossbody Horseshoe Flicker bag for $139 wow happy dance!


----------



## Esquared72

Just bought this iPhone case today at Nordie's. I love it!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## miraclelover

oh yes i'm a big fan of KS, always check them out when sale's coming


----------



## LeeLee1098

eehlers said:
			
		

> Just bought this iPhone case today at Nordie's. I love it!



Omg I'm so addicted to KS cases. I think I'm on my 4th one now? They give me a big happy. This is my current one:
http://www.accessoriesaz.com/media/...9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/1/6/1608.jpg


----------



## gordomom

Rainbow 06 said:
			
		

> I think the bag was stuffed and added weight.  Also you really cannot go by what I think is heavy or huge since I have disc issues in my back and neck and do not put too much in my bags.  Nordies sells out quickly when they get these. I say Gorgeous, go for it before they sell out! Let me know !



I saw it yesterday!! The cork Maryanne, that is.  I "forgot" that we have a KS boutique in downtown Portland.

It's so gorgeous!  You're so right that it's a conversation piece.  It's earthy and glitzy at the same time.  

I like it in the size of this Dove better than the Maryanne though.  Drool...

http://m.katespade.com/mt/www.kates...atural/gold&un_jtt_v_thumbnail=PXRU3646_115_4


----------



## Mareni74

Kate Spade are awesome bags- not too expensive and beautifully made. I own 3 wallets and 5 bags- 8 can't pass by the store without picking something up! Her iphone cases are pretty nice too...


----------



## gordomom

Hi ladies,

I found this black nylon crossbody at TJ Maxx today for a super bargain (mismarked?) It doesn't have the original KS tags, so maybe that's why.  

Anyway, I was wondering if anyone knows the style name.  Funny it's similar to the GC Dove that I posted earlier on the outside.  

It has a spade embossed patent patch inside along with spade embossed "dot" on the zipper pull inside.

Other than a few scratches on the pyramid turnlock, it's in perfect condition!!




If anyone is familiar with the style let me know.

TIA!!


----------



## scrpo83

Hello all..I'm in need of your opinions..I'm seriously considering buying the Leslie Small Satchel however I'm torn between the palomino and black ones..what do you think?


----------



## marissk

I saw this new Stevie on eBay today...LOVE it!!






http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...743?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35bd9f4e27

Isn't that a pretty print for summer?? I wonder if this is an outlet store item. It's not on the Kate Spade website.


----------



## marissk

scrpo83 said:


> Hello all..I'm in need of your opinions..I'm seriously considering buying the Leslie Small Satchel however I'm torn between the palomino and black ones..what do you think?


I think both are neutrals and would go with anything...so, it's up to you! The black would be more forgiving with seasons, dirt, etc., but I'd just buy both!!


----------



## Hoya94

Love Kate Spade! I have 10 bags from her. My favorites are the five points Camille and the Quinn. I love them! I'm hoping they bring the Camille back in the fall!


----------



## scrpo83

marissk said:


> I think both are neutrals and would go with anything...so, it's up to you! The black would be more forgiving with seasons, dirt, etc., but I'd just buy both!!



Thank you...am tempted to buy both but alas my budget only allow for one addition to the closet.. I think I'll go with the black..


----------



## gina2328

This morning I saw the Bond Street Florence in the Neon Orange on the KS website go on sale for $ 224 from $ 448 and now I don't see it anymore.

Is it possible it sold out that quick?


----------



## Morisa

gina2328 said:


> This morning I saw the Bond Street Florence in the Neon Orange on the KS website go on sale for $ 224 from $ 448 and now I don't see it anymore.
> 
> Is it possible it sold out that quick?



that bag has been on sale on the KS website for a few months now, so if it went quickly it meant that there was extremely limited inventory.  keep checking back, they usually pop up again.


----------



## ladylucas94

That is strictly a gorgeous pink purse ! You definitely scored !!


----------



## Morisa

Sale on Sale!! Extra 25% off certain sale items: http://www.katespade.com/sale-on-sa...sc.html?cm_sp=OAS0625-_-saleonsale-_-homepage 

Website says the sale ends July 8th, so I suspect they'll be rotating inventory.  Lots of good stuff, especially on the clothing and jewelry.  wheee!


----------



## gina2328

I bought the Irving Place Little Nadine in Pink Sapphire for $ 199!  I have been eyeing that bag for awhile now.


----------



## No Cute

Just got the purple Blackberry case and love it.  Nice leather, leather lined in a highly contrasting red (purple is my favorite color and red is second favorite).  I think it's a great buy at $25.


----------



## kema042290

Two years later and I finally got the Kate Spade Amelia lol that's sad.


----------



## gordomom

I absolutely love this color!!

http://www.katespade.com/designer-handbags/leather-handbags/gold-coast-elizabeth/PXRU3311-1,default,pd.html?dwvar_PXRU3311-1_color=668&start=13&cgid=kate-spade&q=gold%20coast&navid=search


----------



## angang

Not a big fan.  Almost bought a messenger bag but changed my mind after reading a bad review .


----------



## cococandyfox

I have the Essex Scout bag that i got from the private sale in May for less than half the original price! I agree that the brand seems to be more popular in Asia than in the US though they just have opened a store near me. I have no complaints about the smooth leather and the stitching is very good quality and durable!


----------



## Morisa

cococandyfox said:


> I have the Essex Scout bag that i got from the private sale in May for less than half the original price! I agree that the brand seems to be more popular in Asia than in the US though they just have opened a store near me. I have no complaints about the smooth leather and the stitching is very good quality and durable!



Love the color on that scout!


----------



## joysyoggi

I love Kate Spade and have two bags and one wallet. My sister has a whole closet of Kate Spade purses and wallets.

As much as I love the brand, I am really upset that they started making factory styles to accommodate shoppers with less budgets. The factory styles is ABSOLUTELY nothing near the original Kate Spade. Now I have moved onto Rebecca Minkoff


----------



## Morisa

joysyoggi said:


> I love Kate Spade and have two bags and one wallet. My sister has a whole closet of Kate Spade purses and wallets.
> 
> As much as I love the brand, I am really upset that they started making factory styles to accommodate shoppers with less budgets. The factory styles is ABSOLUTELY nothing near the original Kate Spade. Now I have moved onto Rebecca Minkoff



I actually really like the "made for outlet" line -- i love the wellesley line, and most of the stuff from that line is MFF.


----------



## marissk

Morisa said:


> I actually really like the "made for outlet" line -- i love the wellesley line, and most of the stuff from that line is MFF.


 
I gotta agree with Morisa; the Wellesley link is one of the finest bags made by anyone. They are top quality and will indeed last forever.

Frankly, I like all of the lines in the outlets. I bought a couple bags there this summer and really like them. The Carmel Valley line sold out like hotcakes and is very well made. 

Just about every designer makes likes specifically for their outlets. It's not about overstocks and seconds; it's about getting the brand in front of a wider audience. And if they happen to be on sale from time to time, that's great. My favorite day is when the Wellesleys go 40% off. YEAH!!


----------



## jacqvic

imwasmin KSmtoday and talking with the SAmfound outmthatmKS is owned by and designed by Liz Clairbourne!!!!  I was so disappointed. now that I know that "Kate" isn't designing the bags I may not buy them anymore.


----------



## jacqvic

jacqvic said:
			
		

> imwasmin KSmtoday http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...erm-s-Birkin-bag-carry-beachwear-designs.html



what I meant to say....
I went to KS today and was talking to the SA. I found out that KS is owned by Liz Clairbourne.  I was so disappointed.  now that I know that "Kate" isn't designing the bags 

also, next time I'll proofread!


----------



## inherforties

^ That happened sometime ago. 2007.


----------



## marissk

jacqvic said:


> what I meant to say....
> I went to KS today and was talking to the SA. I found out that KS is owned by Liz Clairbourne. I was so disappointed. now that I know that "Kate" isn't designing the bags
> 
> also, next time I'll proofread!


 
That happened in 2005 when she sold the company to Neiman-Marcus group. Deborah Lloyd is now the creative director. You think Mr. Gucci and Mr. Dior are still designing?? No...the brand lives on after the company is sold or the originators of the brand pass on.


----------



## lwrosenthal1

love kate spade but feel like it's younger as my college age daughters are so crazy for her stuff! But it's beautiful.


----------



## Collie5

Just bought my first KS bag today . It's a Brooklyn Heights Stevie in black. It looks to be of good quality leather and well made. Very classic looking bag. The best part...it was marked down to a little less than half price (retail-$398). Wish they would have had it in the beautiful Bluebelle color though. Oh well, it seems to be a very nice bag.


----------



## Mich_t

I have one KS bow bag and a pair of wellingtons. I love both, particularly the wellies...I get compliments on them all the time!!


----------



## MsJuicyDestiny

marissk said:


> That happened in 2005 when she sold the company to Neiman-Marcus group. Deborah Lloyd is now the creative director. You think Mr. Gucci and Mr. Dior are still designing?? No...the brand lives on after the company is sold or the originators of the brand pass on.



Along with Kate spade they also acquired Juicy Couture.......


----------



## Murphy47

And Lucky Brand. Isaac Mizrahi is going to run the world.


----------



## jacqvic

I guess I'm a little naive.  a KS store opened in our mall.  I was joking with the SA about the bags when she broke the news that KS is not the boss.
is it true her husband has started to design wallets?


----------



## Murphy47

Jack Spade has been designing things for years. And everyone has heard of their brother David.


----------



## jacqvic

well, not everyone (-;


----------



## Murphy47

Not really necessary 
Kate or whomever still makes cute bags and that is the important part. Some are a little young but many styles are really classic. Stevie's are my fav.


----------



## No Cute

Love some of her bags and clothes and most of her shoes.


----------



## MsJuicyDestiny

Murphy47 said:


> Jack Spade has been designing things for years. And everyone has heard of their brother David.



Wow! I didn't know that David was her brother or brother in law!! Whichever, very neat fact!!


----------



## Murphy47

Read that in vogue or something. Not sure how they are all related but thought it was fun trivia. Kate bags are still great and usually reasonable on sale! I am a fan.


----------



## Tishaja

I am just becoming a Kate Spade fan. I adore her Sherwood Ida bag. Does anyone know where I could purchase one?


----------



## Murphy47

Just looked it up on bing. The one I saw is from 2009 so my best guess is amazon or eBay. Good luck


----------



## merekat703

I just have this Kate Spade bag. Anyone know the name?


----------



## graicy

I am not a fan,but also not dislike.


----------



## ElisiaKay

I really like her bags, have bought many including wallets, have sold off a few but her 'Litchfield' is my go to bag. It's big and love the colour in French grey, I have the matching wallet too but I haven't been using recently. I like her hardware being gold plated, and wonder why other expensive brands don't do the same.


----------



## purse boy

Yes! Yes! Yes!  I love KS bags. Saving to buy my wife a new Cobble Hill Leslie.


----------



## Ms.Qi

I like the brand but have not yet found a bag that I love


----------



## cabbage

I used to like them but not so much lately. Just had a look again and there is one I could definitely think about possibly buying...


----------



## jimlulu

well. i think Kate spade still not have a classic style yet


----------



## gordomom

Hi ladies - went to the KS @ Seattle Premium Outlets and they had the Ocean Drive (?) Tracy with the adorable coral stripes and ribbon closure for $129 - additional 40%.  They also had the Small Coal with the coral striped lining for $149 - 40%.  So difficult to walk away... =)


----------



## marissk

gordomom said:


> Hi ladies - went to the KS @ Seattle Premium Outlets and they had the Ocean Drive (?) Tracy with the adorable coral stripes and ribbon closure for $129 - additional 40%. They also had the Small Coal with the coral striped lining for $149 - 40%. So difficult to walk away... =)


 
You are an evil enabler!! I love that line...must. not. buy.


----------



## AshTx.1

I saw a few of you have the Little Nadine. How big of a bag is this beauty? Does anyone have modeling pics or pics of what fits inside?


----------



## gordomom

marissk said:
			
		

> You are an evil enabler!! I love that line...must. not. buy.



Lol!  I know what you mean!  I walked away, but have been considering calling and having them ship to me!!  Just say no!!!  &#128152;


----------



## beauty k addict

i was there a week ago and scored my first ks. didn't know wellesley (sp?) line is mff exlusive? doesn't really matter. the pink elena med tote i bought is so pretty i had to have it. also picked up a few access to go w. funny story- i went to ks first. scoped out the place left and went to burberry. didn't see anything i like then proceeded to mk. found a tote but unsure about it so i went back to ks lol.





			
				gordomom said:
			
		

> Hi ladies - went to the KS @ Seattle Premium Outlets and they had the Ocean Drive (?) Tracy with the adorable coral stripes and ribbon closure for $129 - additional 40%.  They also had the Small Coal with the coral striped lining for $149 - 40%.  So difficult to walk away... =)


----------



## gordomom

beauty k addict said:
			
		

> i was there a week ago and scored my first ks. didn't know wellesley (sp?) line is mff exlusive? doesn't really matter. the pink elena med tote i bought is so pretty i had to have it. also picked up a few access to go w. funny story- i went to ks first. scoped out the place left and went to burberry. didn't see anything i like then proceeded to mk. found a tote but unsure about it so i went back to ks lol.



Lol - The Wellesley line is amazing!!  Great structured and durable bags!  I almost picked up some jewelry but reminded myself that I am "banned".  Hee hee!

p.s. I've never found any good deals @ Burberry.  In fact I think the sale prices can be much better at their regular stores and also at department stores.


----------



## jenniferelaine

Has anyone seen any of the book clutches at the outlets or any store lately? I really regret not buying one!


----------



## gordomom

jenniferelaine said:
			
		

> Has anyone seen any of the book clutches at the outlets or any store lately? I really regret not buying one!



I didn't see them at the Seattle outlet yesterday. =(

On a side note about clutches...does anyone know the name of the long skinny black nylon clutch?  I think it's called Jada, but I'm not sure.  It looks to me like a black nylon zip around Neda, but longer and skinnier.  Sorry I can't even find a photo to attach.

Thanks!


----------



## Morisa

jenniferelaine said:


> Has anyone seen any of the book clutches at the outlets or any store lately? I really regret not buying one!



Didn't see them at the outlets down in DE this past weekend either.  Maybe try calling up some of the outlets and asking them if they have it?


----------



## evacheri

Another big fan here!


----------



## plumaplomb

Just realized the other day that most of my bags are Kate Spade.  I just think they are so well made in such eye-catching colors and shapes.


----------



## jenniferelaine

Morisa said:


> Didn't see them at the outlets down in DE this past weekend either.  Maybe try calling up some of the outlets and asking them if they have it?



That's a good idea -thanks!


----------



## evyborney

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> I adore KS. Specially her accessories: bracelets,shoes,agendas,etc.



I die for her shoes!!


----------



## sayakayumi

Murphy47 said:


> Jack Spade has been designing things for years. And everyone has heard of their brother David.



I wish I hadn't read that. I only have 1 KS bag and now I like it a little less than before, just because I can't stand that guy, he gets on my nerves!


----------



## LeeLee1098

I have a handful of KS bags already, a ton of iPhone cases, and lots of jewelry. I've been wanting a Kate-Spade-Green bag. I love her signature green color. Makes me happy. Just ordered this today.


----------



## jenniferelaine

LeeLee1098 said:


> I have a handful of KS bags already, a ton of iPhone cases, and lots of jewelry. I've been wanting a Kate-Spade-Green bag. I love her signature green color. Makes me happy. Just ordered this today.



I have that bag in the white & midnight (Neimans exclusive I think). It's a great bag -you'll enjoy it!


----------



## Morisa

LeeLee1098 said:


> I have a handful of KS bags already, a ton of iPhone cases, and lots of jewelry. I've been wanting a Kate-Spade-Green bag. I love her signature green color. Makes me happy. Just ordered this today.



I'm addicted to KS jewelry as well.  My goal is to collect every color of the hinged bangle bracelet.


----------



## LeeLee1098

Morisa said:
			
		

> I'm addicted to KS jewelry as well.  My goal is to collect every color of the hinged bangle bracelet.



This is my fave KS bracelet!!


----------



## renza

LeeLee1098 said:


> This is my fave KS bracelet!!


Oh I love this! Are these still available anywhere?


----------



## gordomom

LeeLee1098 said:
			
		

> This is my fave KS bracelet!!



Oh I like that too!!  Is that the hinged or is this a different one?


----------



## LeeLee1098

renza said:
			
		

> Oh I love this! Are these still available anywhere?



Yes! On sale! Go! Haha 
http://m.katespade.com/mt/www.kates...pid=WBRU3502&Color=black/gold&un_jtt_redirect


----------



## LeeLee1098

gordomom said:
			
		

> Oh I like that too!!  Is that the hinged or is this a different one?



It's hinged!


----------



## Eavish

My first Kate Spade was purchased a few months ago which is the Bixby bag in yellow. I am so in love with this bag. 

What do you guys think of the Bixby bag?


----------



## jennbabbles

Im not a huge fan of Kate Spade. I dont see her bags looking very "different" not enough to spend the money


----------



## LeeLee1098

jennbabbles said:
			
		

> Im not a huge fan of Kate Spade. I dont see her bags looking very "different" not enough to spend the money



This is actually one of the reasons why I like her stuff. It doesn't scream Kate Spade so it's like my own little secret. Not that her stuff is super high end by any means but I would rather spend the money on one of her bags than the same amount on a logo'd Coach bag. 

I don't know what it is about her stuff- i just like her fun, simply stated, clean designs.  Gives me a happy.


----------



## LeeLee1098

Eavish said:
			
		

> My first Kate Spade was purchased a few months ago which is the Bixby bag in yellow. I am so in love with this bag.
> 
> What do you guys think of the Bixby bag?



I love love love it! In every color actually but yes yellow is so fun! Would love to see a modeling pic!


----------



## bluejay21

LeeLee1098 said:


> This is actually one of the reasons why I like her stuff. It doesn't scream Kate Spade so it's like my own little secret. Not that her stuff is super high end by any means but I would rather spend the money on one of her bags than the same amount on a logo'd Coach bag.
> 
> I don't know what it is about her stuff- i just like her fun, simply stated, clean designs.  Gives me a happy.



You hit the nail on the head.  I could never figure out why I like her bags so much.  

Unless someone knows Kate's basic bag shapes, her bags just look like a nice leather bag.

Plus I like the fun colors.  I have my eye on the New York Helena totes currently on the Nordstrom website.


----------



## Mengyu

I think kate spade bags are adorable! Love the fun colors I have my eye on the primrose hill little kaelin right now


----------



## inherforties

I've been a big fan of Kate Spade bags for the last few years. I have three handbags and even a makeup bag. 

Early this season, I had admired the Solar Pendant at Nordstrom's, but the price, $198, was more than I wanted to pay for it. During the early July 25% sale items offer on katespade.com, I grabbed it for $88!!

Wore it tonight. It's very comfortable for a big necklace.


----------



## NCC1701D

Beautiful necklace!


----------



## gordomom

LeeLee1098 said:


> Yes! On sale! Go! Haha
> http://m.katespade.com/mt/www.kates...pid=WBRU3502&Color=black/gold&un_jtt_redirect





LeeLee1098 said:


> It's hinged!



Love it!!  Thank you for the link!!


----------



## gordomom

inherforties said:


> I've been a big fan of Kate Spade bags for the last few years. I have three handbags and even a makeup bag.
> 
> Early this season, I had admired the Solar Pendant at Nordstrom's, but the price, $198, was more than I wanted to pay for it. During the early July 25% sale items offer on katespade.com, I grabbed it for $88!!
> 
> Wore it tonight. It's very comfortable for a big necklace.



Nice find!  It's gorgeous!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

I so want one of the KS Garance Dore' pieces. Love her blog.


----------



## No Cute

Pretty necklace.

I just saw the Cha Cha Hazel Clutch and still wish I could have gotten it when it was available.  So cute.


----------



## inherforties

NCC1701D said:


> Beautiful necklace!





gordomom said:


> Nice find!  It's gorgeous!!





No Cute said:


> Pretty necklace.



Thank you!


----------



## Eavish

LeeLee1098 said:


> I love love love it! In every color actually but yes yellow is so fun! Would love to see a modeling pic!


 
Hello LeeLee1098,

I have attached a picture of me carrying the bag, enjoy.


----------



## twin-fun

I've been a KS fan for about 16 or 17 years when I first saw her featured on an episode of Martha Stewart Living! I like her clean, classic, no-nonsense designs.


----------



## LeeLee1098

Eavish said:
			
		

> Hello LeeLee1098,
> 
> I have attached a picture of me carrying the bag, enjoy.



OMG!!!! So lovely! Dying over here!


----------



## CourtneyMc22

I just received the Romeo and Juliet book clutch (used the 20% tPF code, too!) and I'm in love!! It's so precious....I think I want ALL of the book clutches now!  It's by far the smallest clutch/bag I own, but it can fit all my essentials and I love that it has a 6 card slot built into the lining. Sorry for the poor quality of pics, I snapped them on my way back to work after picking it up at home (in my hubby's old truck no less). I couldn't let it just sit on the porch all day! 

















That white mark is a reflection:


----------



## NCC1701D

Thank you for the description & interior shot of the book clutch! I am kind of obsessed with wristlets and clutches that have card slots. KS is one of the few (along with Coach) that seem to include them regularly, and I love it.


----------



## CourtneyMc22

NCC1701D said:


> Thank you for the description & interior shot of the book clutch! I am kind of obsessed with wristlets and clutches that have card slots. KS is one of the few (along with Coach) that seem to include them regularly, and I love it.


I was surprised when I opened it b/c I looked at the "paintbrush" clutch in my local store (has paint marks on the front and the clasp is a long paint brush) and it didn't have any compartments inside (except maybe a side zip), so I think this much better.


----------



## staciesg26

CourtneyMc22 said:
			
		

> I just received the Romeo and Juliet book clutch (used the 20% tPF code, too!) and I'm in love!! It's so precious....I think I want ALL of the book clutches now!  It's by far the smallest clutch/bag I own, but it can fit all my essentials and I love that it has a 6 card slot built into the lining. Sorry for the poor quality of pics, I snapped them on my way back to work after picking it up at home (in my hubby's old truck no less). I couldn't let it just sit on the porch all day!
> 
> That white mark is a reflection:



This is so fun!  Congrats!  I have heard people say KS is too boring or "old lady" but I disagree. They have classic styles but also super fun and whimsical items like this!   I love Kate Spade items!


----------



## kaitydid

CourtneyMc22 said:


> I just received the Romeo and Juliet book clutch (used the 20% tPF code, too!) and I'm in love!! It's so precious....I think I want ALL of the book clutches now!  It's by far the smallest clutch/bag I own, but it can fit all my essentials and I love that it has a 6 card slot built into the lining. Sorry for the poor quality of pics, I snapped them on my way back to work after picking it up at home (in my hubby's old truck no less). I couldn't let it just sit on the porch all day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That white mark is a reflection:


 
That's so cute! Thanks for taking pictures! I really want the Pride and Prejudice (my favorite book) one. I may have to get it now.


----------



## CourtneyMc22

kaitydid said:


> That's so cute! Thanks for taking pictures! I really want the Pride and Prejudice (my favorite book) one. I may have to get it now.


That one is definitely next on my list too!


----------



## Morisa

CourtneyMc22 said:


> I just received the Romeo and Juliet book clutch (used the 20% tPF code, too!) and I'm in love!! It's so precious....I think I want ALL of the book clutches now!  It's by far the smallest clutch/bag I own, but it can fit all my essentials and I love that it has a 6 card slot built into the lining. Sorry for the poor quality of pics, I snapped them on my way back to work after picking it up at home (in my hubby's old truck no less). I couldn't let it just sit on the porch all day!




very nice!  Good to see that it has built-in CC slots.

What's the 20% tPF code?


----------



## CourtneyMc22

Morisa said:


> very nice!  Good to see that it has built-in CC slots.
> 
> What's the 20% tPF code?


I saw it in a little ad/blog post in between other posts on the blog a few days ago, but I can't find it now. I'm 99% sure it was KSFALL12. Not sure how long it's active.


----------



## kaitydid

Morisa said:


> very nice! Good to see that it has built-in CC slots.
> 
> What's the 20% tPF code?


 


CourtneyMc22 said:


> I saw it in a little ad/blog post in between other posts on the blog a few days ago, but I can't find it now. I'm 99% sure it was KSFALL12. Not sure how long it's active.


 
I found it!  It was posted on August 13th. The code is indeed KSFALL12 and is good until August 19th. Here's the link to the blog entry:  http://forum.purseblog.com/blog-entries/save-20-on-full-price-kate-spade-768086.html.


----------



## inherforties

staciesg26 said:


> This is so fun!  Congrats!  I have heard people say KS is too boring or "old lady" but I disagree. They have classic styles but also super fun and whimsical items like this!   I love Kate Spade items!



Pfft. I say to them. I see KS and think Audrey Hepburn. Not old lady.


----------



## meeouw2

I've been eyeing the kate spade maryanne for a while and finally get a great deal for it. This is my first kate spade bag and i can't wait to wear it


----------



## Morisa

meeouw2 said:


> I've been eyeing the kate spade maryanne for a while and finally get a great deal for it. This is my first kate spade bag and i can't wait to wear it



nice!  the beloved gold coast maryanne in scarlet


----------



## LeeLee1098

CourtneyMc22 said:
			
		

> I just received the Romeo and Juliet book clutch (used the 20% tPF code, too!) and I'm in love!! It's so precious....I think I want ALL of the book clutches now!  It's by far the smallest clutch/bag I own, but it can fit all my essentials and I love that it has a 6 card slot built into the lining. Sorry for the poor quality of pics, I snapped them on my way back to work after picking it up at home (in my hubby's old truck no less). I couldn't let it just sit on the porch all day!
> 
> That white mark is a reflection:



I. Am. In. Love.


----------



## inherforties

meeouw2 said:


> I've been eyeing the kate spade maryanne for a while and finally get a great deal for it. This is my first kate spade bag and i can't wait to wear it



Ooooo... so gorgeous! I'm a sucker for a red bag and this is drool worthy.


----------



## CourtneyMc22

LeeLee1098 said:


> I. Am. In. Love.


You. Have. To. Get. One. LOL. No, but seriously, I took it out last night and got at least 3 compliments on it! Everyone was very interested in looking at it and touching it, ha!


----------



## LeeLee1098

CourtneyMc22 said:
			
		

> You. Have. To. Get. One. LOL. No, but seriously, I took it out last night and got at least 3 compliments on it! Everyone was very interested in looking at it and touching it, ha!



I gasped out loud when I saw it. I will definitely stalk it and wait til DH is too broken down to say no. Had he not just bought me Loubie boots last weekend, it would already be in my cart!! Ha!


----------



## Morisa

CourtneyMc22 said:


> You. Have. To. Get. One. LOL. No, but seriously, I took it out last night and got at least 3 compliments on it! Everyone was very interested in looking at it and touching it, ha!



The pride and prejudice clutch was also a great conversation piece.  I just don't get to go to enough cocktail parties in my life to make use of it.


----------



## CourtneyMc22

Morisa said:


> The pride and prejudice clutch was also a great conversation piece. I just don't get to go to enough cocktail parties in my life to make use of it.


 Girl, I don't go to cocktail parties either. I toted that thing to a nice dinner, ha!


----------



## gordomom

meeouw2 said:
			
		

> I've been eyeing the kate spade maryanne for a while and finally get a great deal for it. This is my first kate spade bag and i can't wait to wear it



What a beauty!  I've been eyeing the Maryann as well but haven't been able to decide which to get...

Congrats!!


----------



## elynnin

CourtneyMc22 said:


> I just received the Romeo and Juliet book clutch (used the 20% tPF code, too!) and I'm in love!! It's so precious....I think I want ALL of the book clutches now!  It's by far the smallest clutch/bag I own, but it can fit all my essentials and I love that it has a 6 card slot built into the lining. Sorry for the poor quality of pics, I snapped them on my way back to work after picking it up at home (in my hubby's old truck no less). I couldn't let it just sit on the porch all day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That white mark is a reflection:



OMG that's so gorgeous! What's the TPF code? I always wanted the Emma one..


----------



## kaitydid

elynnin said:


> OMG that's so gorgeous! What's the TPF code? I always wanted the Emma one..


 
KSFALL12


----------



## bluejay21

kaitydid said:
			
		

> KSFALL12



When does this code expire?


----------



## Morisa

bluejay21 said:


> When does this code expire?



The purseblog post says the code expires 8/19: http://forum.purseblog.com/blog-entries/save-20-on-full-price-kate-spade-768086.html


----------



## bluejay21

Morisa said:


> The purseblog post says the code expires 8/19: http://forum.purseblog.com/blog-entries/save-20-on-full-price-kate-spade-768086.html



Thanks you so much!!!!

Will I finally break down and buy the Grove Court Blaine?  Decision, decisions...


----------



## donnaoh

inherforties said:


> I've been a big fan of Kate Spade bags for the last few years. I have three handbags and even a makeup bag.
> 
> Early this season, I had admired the Solar Pendant at Nordstrom's, but the price, $198, was more than I wanted to pay for it. During the early July 25% sale items offer on katespade.com, I grabbed it for $88!!
> 
> Wore it tonight. It's very comfortable for a big necklace.


Wow she is beautiful!


----------



## meeouw2

Morisa, inherforties, thanks for your compliments  my maryanne is the coral one  
Scarlet is also pretty but its hard to find the deal


----------



## inherforties

donnaoh said:


> Wow she is beautiful!



Thank you!! I just put it against a great brown dress and it looks amazing with brown too. I can't wait to wear it with that.



meeouw2 said:


> Morisa, inherforties, thanks for your compliments  my maryanne is the coral one
> Scarlet is also pretty but its hard to find the deal



Oh sorry! My monitor had it darker! It's still just as beautiful!


----------



## Bag_wifey

I bought my first KS bag 4 years ago. It was a yellow colored quinn. I got so many complements about the bag. I knew I was hooked. I bought a chocolate brown nylon stevie next. Then I just kept buying AND buying and before I knew it, I had a collection of 36 bags in different shapes and sizes. Just recently, I bought my first celine micro luggage. This was a definite step-up for me because it's price is four to five times as a typical KS bag. I knew that if I wanted to buy more celine bags, I would have to sell my collection. It only took me 3 weeks to sell ALL of my KS bags. The hardest to let go was my first yellow quinn. The person who bought it from was really impressed with how well the bag still looked even after 4 years )) To the newbie collectors of Kate Spade, you made a great choice. I hope you get to enjoy your bags as much as I enjoyed mine. They are so reasonably priced and lovely that I bet you would end up buying more to go with any outfit your closet. Happy buying )


----------



## LeeLee1098

CourtneyMc22 said:
			
		

> You. Have. To. Get. One. LOL. No, but seriously, I took it out last night and got at least 3 compliments on it! Everyone was very interested in looking at it and touching it, ha!



Eeeeeee just ordered it. SO excited!!!


----------



## cat321

i love kate spade~~~ colors r bright n so colorful~ sometimes when they're on sale in usa it's a really good deal~ but does depends on type of material.... sometimes seems co cheap


----------



## gordomom

The Gold Coast cork bags are half price on The KS website!!!  Maryanne?  Dove?  Both???  Decisions, decisions...so much for my ban!!


----------



## meeouw2

gordomom said:
			
		

> The Gold Coast cork bags are half price on The KS website!!!  Maryanne?  Dove?  Both???  Decisions, decisions...so much for my ban!!



Get the maryanne for sure! U won't regret it!

Oh my the purple one is on sale as well! So does the bon shopper.. I also want! Omg!


----------



## eggtartapproved

Prior to last year I had never really looked at Kate Spade bags but I checked it out at the outlets and completely fell in love with all the color! I almost bought the entire store that day haha. I own two bags and two wallets, got my mom a bag, and convinced my gf she need something from Kate too! I love the fun inner linings and the colors always make me happy - her wedding line is so much fun too! That said though, I think I love looking at her bags more than owning them, but I love love love her accessories and intend on buying more.


----------



## marissk

Secret sample sale...

http://www.katespade.com/SampleshopHome-Landing-Page/SampleshopHome-landing,default,pg.html

Ends 22 August! Hurry!


----------



## Morisa

marissk said:


> Secret sample sale...
> 
> http://www.katespade.com/SampleshopHome-Landing-Page/SampleshopHome-landing,default,pg.html
> 
> Ends 22 August! Hurry!



EEEEEEEEe....


----------



## marissk

Morisa said:


> EEEEEEEEe....


 
Did ya see that Gold Coast Elizabeth for $159???? I did!!


----------



## Morisa

marissk said:


> Did ya see that Gold Coast Elizabeth for $159???? I did!!



i already have the charlize though!!! i am sooo tempted by the primrose goldie .... GAAAHHHHHH


----------



## LeeLee1098

Squeeee got my Romeo and Juliet clutch!

And also ordered a few things off her sample sale today.


----------



## staciesg26

Very cute!   I love the book clutches! Congrats!  The sample sale looks to have lots of goodies!! I'd so get one of the gold coast wallets if I needed one.. I have a gold coast bag and the leather is so nice!



LeeLee1098 said:


> Squeeee got my Romeo and Juliet clutch!
> 
> And also ordered a few things off her sample sale today.


----------



## Morisa

LeeLee1098 said:


> Squeeee got my Romeo and Juliet clutch!
> 
> And also ordered a few things off her sample sale today.



Yeah!! the clutch looks great on you!!

let me know how you like the wavy bangle.  I have issues with the non-hinged KS bracelets because they are always too big for my wrist, but i love the look of the wavy one. 

i ordered 3 pairs of earrings.  I told myself it was OK to do so because it wasn't another bag.  But i'm eyeing the cobble hill kori in black or adratic....


----------



## GoStanford

Would like your opinion on Southport Ave Cameron versus a Manuela (made for outlet).  I like the idea of a zipper tote but I love the eggplant color on screen of the sale Manuela.


----------



## renza

The primrose hill goldie in fuchsia is so pretty! 
http://www.katespade.com/primrose-h...PXRU3189-1_color=668&start=1&cgid=sample-sale

I have been looking for a new wallet--does anyone have the Mott Street Stacey, the Mikas Pond Stacey, or the Southport Avenue Stacey? I am wondering if it stays closed well and if it's lightweight.
http://www.katespade.com/womens-wal..._PWRU2317_color=452&start=48&cgid=sample-sale
http://www.katespade.com/womens-wal...mikas-pond-stacy/098689408736,default,pd.html
http://www.katespade.com/southport-avenue-stacey/098689422947,default,pd.html


----------



## Morisa

renza said:


> The primrose hill goldie in fuchsia is so pretty!
> http://www.katespade.com/primrose-h...PXRU3189-1_color=668&start=1&cgid=sample-sale
> 
> I have been looking for a new wallet--does anyone have the Mott Street Stacey, the Mikas Pond Stacey, or the Southport Avenue Stacey? I am wondering if it stays closed well and if it's lightweight.
> http://www.katespade.com/womens-wal..._PWRU2317_color=452&start=48&cgid=sample-sale
> http://www.katespade.com/womens-wal...mikas-pond-stacy/098689408736,default,pd.html
> http://www.katespade.com/southport-avenue-stacey/098689422947,default,pd.html



Typical complaints with the Stacey is that the buttons don't stay snapped close if you load up the CC slots (because the wallet will bulge).  I would go with a zip-around if I were you, like one of the Neda styles.


----------



## renza

Morisa said:


> Typical complaints with the Stacey is that the buttons don't stay snapped close if you load up the CC slots (because the wallet will bulge).  I would go with a zip-around if I were you


Thank you, that's what I needed to know! I will keep looking.


----------



## Morisa

renza said:


> Thank you, that's what I needed to know! I will keep looking.



Oops, my response got cut off when you replied.  I suggest looking at the Neda or Lacey styles that are zip-arounds.  The Cyndy might be good too (although I've never had one of those styles).


----------



## never_wear_it_t

I ordered the primrose hill goldie in fuchsia.  It looks so pretty and you can't beat that price!


----------



## sanzo_reload

I ordered the Cobble Hill Kori in adriatic. Wanted to get the passport case as well, but it was sold out before I got to check out. Too bad.. Loved the sample sale!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

I recently saw the Cobble Hill Minka? (Not sure if this is the name)

Does anyone have pics of it in any color? I would appreciate mod pics, too as I fell in love with it but it was stuffed with bag paper and when I put it on, it bulged out a bit. I would love to see it with less stuff in it.

Ty


----------



## Brwneyed1

I am waiting for my 1st Katie Spade to be delivered. I saw one of my old H.S  class mates caring one and had to have it. I waited about a week before I made the purchase; I got it because I thought it was cute not because it was a Katie Spade. I' m just hoping that I still like it when it arrives.


----------



## Morisa

For those of you that have a cobble hill kori, can you tell me if you can fit a 3-ring binder in the bag?  How roomy is the bag?  Can you fit a shoebox in it?


----------



## Brwneyed1

Brwneyed1 said:


> I am waiting for my 1st Katie Spade to be delivered. I saw one of my old H.S  class mates caring one and had to have it. I waited about a week before I made the purchase; I got it because I thought it was cute not because it was a Katie Spade. I' m just hoping that I still like it when it arrives.


 She arrived and I'm not sure. 
http://www.katespade.com/ruby-stree...var_PXRU3606_color=001&start=92&cgid=handbags


----------



## Morisa

Yeah!!! Got my KS sample sale order today.  Got 3 pairs of earrings (I tried to be good!), and they are all super cute.  Only downside is that apparently when you order from the sample sale, you do not get the giant gift box that goes with the "regular" jewelry.  But you still get the little white dust bags, so it's fine.  

Also, got a coupon code for 20% off all full-priced purchases: * AUGSALE.*  The code is valid until SEPTEMBER 20th! (but excludes watches).


----------



## Morisa

Brwneyed1 said:


> She arrived and I'm not sure.
> http://www.katespade.com/ruby-stree...var_PXRU3606_color=001&start=92&cgid=handbags



What don't you like about it?


----------



## Brwneyed1

Morisa said:


> What don't you like about it?



I'm worried she to Big for my frame . I'm under 5 ft but not skinny so i worry she looks awkward on me. But I keep looking at her and just don't know if i can send her back.


----------



## Morisa

Brwneyed1 said:


> I'm worried she to Big for my frame . I'm under 5 ft but not skinny so i worry she looks awkward on me. But I keep looking at her and just don't know if i can send her back.



Can you post some modeling shots?  I think it would look fine especially when handheld, even on shorter frames.


----------



## Brwneyed1

Morisa said:


> Can you post some modeling shots?  I think it would look fine especially when handheld, even on shorter frames.



I'm new here and I'm not sure how to post a pic.


----------



## Morisa

Brwneyed1 said:


> I'm new here and I'm not sure how to post a pic.



Click on "Manage Attachments" in the "Additional Options" section on the compose page.  You can select the files to upload/attach.

Or, you can upload the files to a remote image server such as imgur or imageshack and then link to those images.


----------



## kashara

renza said:


> The primrose hill goldie in fuchsia is so pretty!
> http://www.katespade.com/primrose-h...PXRU3189-1_color=668&start=1&cgid=sample-sale
> 
> I have been looking for a new wallet--does anyone have the Mott Street Stacey, the Mikas Pond Stacey, or the Southport Avenue Stacey? I am wondering if it stays closed well and if it's lightweight.
> http://www.katespade.com/womens-wal..._PWRU2317_color=452&start=48&cgid=sample-sale
> http://www.katespade.com/womens-wal...mikas-pond-stacy/098689408736,default,pd.html
> http://www.katespade.com/southport-avenue-stacey/098689422947,default,pd.html




I ordered the primrose hill wallet in fuchsia, and got it the day before the sample sale started.  It's REALLY beautiful!  I'll try to post a picture tomorrow.

I don't know if this always happens, but here's what I experienced.  I had 4 things in my cart and I wasn't sure if I wanted them all.  I signed up to get kate spade email and got the code for 15% off and put that in my cart to see how much it would all be.  Then I thought about it for about 9 or 10 days and went back every day or 2 and looked at stuff and put in my 15% off code and thought about it.  

Then I got another email from them that said it was to "help me make up my mind" and it was another 15% off code.  My hubby asked if they stacked, so I tried it, and they did!    (I ordered all 4 things but then ended up sending back 2 and ordering 1 other thing from the sample sale)

I don't know if they always send that extra % off if you leave things in your cart, but you also run the risk of items selling out.

I love kate spade!  I kept the primrose hill wallet and a villabella avenue quinn, and then ordered a wellesley neda for an everyday wallet from the sample sale.


----------



## LeeLee1098

Morisa said:
			
		

> Yeah!! the clutch looks great on you!!
> 
> let me know how you like the wavy bangle.  I have issues with the non-hinged KS bracelets because they are always too big for my wrist, but i love the look of the wavy one.
> 
> i ordered 3 pairs of earrings.  I told myself it was OK to do so because it wasn't another bag.  But i'm eyeing the cobble hill kori in black or adratic....



Got my sample sale stuff and I really like the wavy bracelet! My wrists are small too and honestly all bracelets are big on me. This one does not fall off with my hand to my side but it probably would if I shook my hand hard enough. I kinda regret not getting more at that price.


----------



## Morisa

LeeLee1098 said:


> Got my sample sale stuff and I really like the wavy bracelet! My wrists are small too and honestly all bracelets are big on me. This one does not fall off with my hand to my side but it probably would if I shook my hand hard enough. I kinda regret not getting more at that price.



That looks awesome!  I love the doubled up look.  Congrats on a great purchase.


----------



## bluejay21

I wish that Kate Spade's Hot Fuschia colored bags looked like the color on my monitor in person.  


I might need to take a trip to the Kate Spade store in Georgetown.  I can't wait for the Kate Spade store to open in Arlington.  I hate trying to shop in Georgetown.


----------



## gordomom

LeeLee1098 said:
			
		

> Got my sample sale stuff and I really like the wavy bracelet! My wrists are small too and honestly all bracelets are big on me. This one does not fall off with my hand to my side but it probably would if I shook my hand hard enough. I kinda regret not getting more at that price.



Those are cute!  What a find!   Can't wait to get home from vacation for my delivery!!  I ordered the Oops a Daisy ring in silver.  Turns out my sis did too (she got the whole set, but I love rings the most).  Hee hee!


----------



## Brwneyed1

Morisa said:


> Click on "Manage Attachments" in the "Additional Options" section on the compose page.  You can select the files to upload/attach.
> 
> Or, you can upload the files to a remote image server such as imgur or imageshack and then link to those images.



ok I am having trouble doing this it keeps failing on me


----------



## GingerSnap527

No answer yet in the jewelry thread, so maybe someone here knows. 

Is this authentic? I can't find any info about this necklace. 

Thanks!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...hion_Jewelry&hash=item3a790aaa91#ht_500wt_922


----------



## Morisa

GingerSnap527 said:


> No answer yet in the jewelry thread, so maybe someone here knows.
> 
> Is this authentic? I can't find any info about this necklace.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...hion_Jewelry&hash=item3a790aaa91#ht_500wt_922



this should probably go in the KS thread in the "authenticate this" forum: http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/authenticate-this-kate-spade-416419.html

Anyway, the necklace is the kate spade new york 'queen bee' floral strand necklace from spring/summer 2010.  See here: http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/kate-spade-new-york-queen-bee-floral-strand-necklace/3109244 and http://www.polyvore.com/kate_spade_new_york_queen/thing?id=23897165


----------



## bluejay21

Okay, ladies. The Grove Court Blaine in buttermilk appears to be gone for good.  So the Helena tote at Nordstrom is my other choice.  Only problem is, I like it in black, hot fuschia, and taupe.   

So which color would you get?  This is going to be my everyday bag.  The black is more functional, but the contrast between the black patent bow and the other bags is so pretty.

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/kate-spade-new-york-helena-tote/3299224?origin=category&contextualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=Black&resultback=3468


----------



## Morisa

bluejay21 said:


> Okay, ladies. The Grove Court Blaine in buttermilk appears to be gone for good.  So the Helena tote at Nordstrom is my other choice.  Only problem is, I like it in black, hot fuschia, and taupe.
> 
> So which color would you get?  This is going to be my everyday bag.  The black is more functional, but the contrast between the black patent bow and the other bags is so pretty.
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/kate-spade-new-york-helena-tote/3299224?origin=category&contextualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=Black&resultback=3468



Zappos still has some of the grove court styles in the buttermilk color, although not the blaine style.  Of the helena bow tote colors, I like the cobalt for the fall, although the taupe/black makes for a year-round style.


----------



## bluejay21

Morisa said:


> Zappos still has some of the grove court styles in the buttermilk color, although not the blaine style.  Of the helena bow tote colors, I like the cobalt for the fall, although the taupe/black makes for a year-round style.




Yeah, I was thinking about some of those as well.   I wish that I could train myself not to carry so much junk in bags.  I could be happy with the Grove Court Lexie in buttermilk.


----------



## donnaoh

LeeLee1098 said:


> Got my sample sale stuff and I really like the wavy bracelet! My wrists are small too and honestly all bracelets are big on me. This one does not fall off with my hand to my side but it probably would if I shook my hand hard enough. I kinda regret not getting more at that price.


Oh wow! Those bangles are beautiful! I love the style and colour!!


----------



## melonheadgirl29

I love, love, love Kate Spade. Shoes and bags. Love the whimsical style and the classics. I prefer her leather goods over nylon, but I think the style is awesome.


----------



## gordomom

http://shop.nordstrom.com/sr?keywor...00259&sizeFinderId=0&resultsmode=&segmentId=0Nordies sale!  50% off some bags including a Gold Coast Leighton and the GC Cork Meadow...sigh.  Hope the link works but I just searched by KS sale.  Happy shopping!!


----------



## gordomom

On sale at Saks.com for the same price as the KS website, except there is a minimum $ order to get free shipping.  If anyone has a Nordstrom nearby that has these in stock, an SA told me that they match advertised prices!


----------



## Brwneyed1

Morisa said:


> Click on "Manage Attachments" in the "Additional Options" section on the compose page.  You can select the files to upload/attach.
> 
> Or, you can upload the files to a remote image server such as imgur or imageshack and then link to those images.



http://imgur.com/delete/8bMIZcmw9aqZwbX

Ok I hope this works. Anyone fell free to let me know your thoughts.


----------



## Morisa

Brwneyed1 said:


> http://imgur.com/delete/8bMIZcmw9aqZwbX
> 
> Ok I hope this works. Anyone fell free to let me know your thoughts.



I think the bag is super cute!  Can you shorten the straps at all?  I think it would look lovely handheld or over the shoulder.


----------



## Brwneyed1

Morisa said:


> I think the bag is super cute!  Can you shorten the straps at all?  I think it would look lovely handheld or over the shoulder.



No I unfortunately can not shorten the straps. I can take the long over the shoulder strap off and just use the handheld . I  not sure what to do with her though I, just don't want to look like a dork if it's to big in proportion to my body.


----------



## bluejay21

Nordstrom marked down some of its Kate Spade items.


----------



## Inferknight

Anyone know where I can find a leather Kate Spade Jackson? I've recently been exposed to Kate Spade!


----------



## serena_johnston

Does anyone know if the KS Grove Court Blaine slouches overtime? I was googling some photos of it in general and saw that some of it has the really bad shoulder tips (not sure what you would call it but the 2 ends has no structure - way slouch). Or if you would them the pointy ends. I don't care for the slouchy hungover tip look. Thanks for all the help!

Cheers,
Wendy


----------



## staciesg26

I absolutely love this Kate Spade!  So quirky and kitschy!  I can't pay the price it's already going for though!! 
I do have the Kate Spade Call Me Chase... it's along the same lines as this one but it's a rotary phone. 




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...431?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item337bde39b7

Not my auction!


----------



## Uromastyx

Hi, my little sister bought Kate Spade Large Maise Grove Court Flame during the FNO weekend from katespade.com and it arrives this morning! It is still with me since she doesnt live with me and i help her buy stuff, so I got to see it first. It looks great and all, but one thing that surprised me was how bad the kate spade front logo looks. If you take a look at pic #4, you can see the new york part looks smeared, i felt like it was a fake, although its genuine. My sis is young so she doesnt kno w much about knockoffs but i dont wan her to be called carrying knockoffs. I am no way a katespade expert so i dont know much, so may I ask, is all kate spade bag have the logo smeared? Or it is because it was smeared they put it on sale? Thanks and sorry for the lengthy post  I am going to give her this weekend or next week and she might model it for you guys!


----------



## marissk

Uromastyx said:


> Hi, my little sister bought Kate Spade Large Maise Grove Court Flame during the labor day weekend and it arrives this morning! It is still with me since she doesnt live with me and i help her buy stuff, so I got to see it first. It looks great and all, but one thing that surprised me was how bad the kate spade front logo looks. If you take a look at pic #4, you can see the new york part looks smeared, i felt like it was a fake, although its genuine. My sis is young so she doesnt know much about knockoffs but i dont wan her to be called carrying knockoffs. I am no way a katespade expert so i dont know much, so may I ask, is all kate spade bag have the logo smeared? Or it is because it was smeared they put it on sale? Thanks and sorry for the lengthy post  I am going to give her this weekend or next week and she might model it for you guys!


I spend several hours a day authenticating kate spade bags and I wouldn't be concerned at all at the overfill of the embossing. This particular type of leather is very difficult to emboss because of the texture of the leather. 

I know it's annoying, but you could contact customer service and exchange the bag for another one. I've had excellent service from them, so don't hesitate to call and ask for an exchange.


----------



## Uromastyx

marissk said:


> I spend several hours a day authenticating kate spade bags and I wouldn't be concerned at all at the overfill of the embossing. This particular type of leather is very difficult to emboss because of the texture of the leather.
> 
> I know it's annoying, but you could contact customer service and exchange the bag for another one. I've had excellent service from them, so don't hesitate to call and ask for an exchange.



I see!! Thanks so much for the clarification.  Kate spade has been getting a lot of attention lately among the college students in my area and my sis was so happy to own one for her college entrance haha.  They say its final sale and no return. But i got the return paper with me, if she feels its botherin her, i would immediately send back! Thanks for the advice' :kiss:


----------



## bluejay21

Uromastyx said:
			
		

> Hi, my little sister bought Kate Spade Large Maise Grove Court Flame during the FNO weekend from katespade.com and it arrives this morning! It is still with me since she doesnt live with me and i help her buy stuff, so I got to see it first. It looks great and all, but one thing that surprised me was how bad the kate spade front logo looks. If you take a look at pic #4, you can see the new york part looks smeared, i felt like it was a fake, although its genuine. My sis is young so she doesnt kno w much about knockoffs but i dont wan her to be called carrying knockoffs. I am no way a katespade expert so i dont know much, so may I ask, is all kate spade bag have the logo smeared? Or it is because it was smeared they put it on sale? Thanks and sorry for the lengthy post  I am going to give her this weekend or next week and she might model it for you guys!



Very nice.  I bought the Grove Court Blaine from the fashion night out sale.


----------



## Morisa

bluejay21 said:


> Very nice.  I bought the Grove Court Blaine from the fashion night out sale.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1869786



Yes!  Was that the bag you had been looking for in the cream/black color?


----------



## bluejay21

Morisa said:


> Yes!  Was that the bag you had been looking for in the cream/black color?



Why yes it is! 

I was able to snag it for 50% off the retail value.


----------



## Morisa

bluejay21 said:


> Why yes it is!
> 
> I was able to snag it for 50% off the retail value.



NICE score!  Glad you were finally able to get the bag you wanted!


----------



## HusbndNeedsHelp

nope


----------



## WenD08

i have several older KS pieces and haven't been terribly excited about KS lately.  i did buy a belt bag (or fanny pack as it's known as) for my Parisian trip.  i got it at the KS outlet in western Maryland.  i can't say i love it but it definitely worked for what i needed.  
i did let a bag from the Spring season get away.  the bag that looks like it was covered in astro turf was really cute.  i will keep an eye out for it...


----------



## gordomom

Now 60% off

Gold Coast Maryanne in Cork at $171, Violet leather for $215, as well as the lovely fuschia Georgina in leather, $206!!


----------



## scrpo83

gordomom said:


> Now 60% off
> 
> Gold Coast Maryanne in Cork at $171, Violet leather for $215, as well as the lovely fuschia Georgina in leather, $206!!




Will the GODOTTY code works with these bags?


----------



## gordomom

scrpo83 said:
			
		

> Will the GODOTTY code works with these bags?



I'm not sure what that code is, but you should try! Let us know too please =). Good luck!!


----------



## marissk

scrpo83 said:


> Will the GODOTTY code works with these bags?


 
No, it doesn't apply to sale items.


----------



## twboi

Has anybody checked out the Kate Spade outlet near Seattle?!


----------



## gordomom

twboi said:
			
		

> Has anybody checked out the Kate Spade outlet near Seattle?!



Not lately.  Trying to be "good", so avoiding the temptation.  Lol!  Let us know what you find if you go please!!  =)


----------



## darkeyes

Personally I prefer to buy Kate Spade purses online over buying them at an outlet. Usually on their flash sale you can get better deals with a coupon online than in outlet. If you sign up for their email list they give you a coupon code. One of my coworker bought her wallet online for $80 which would've cost about $40 more at store. However, I do recommend checking them out in reality before making the purchase online. Since in the pictures they can look different.


----------



## marissk

Check this out...

Steve Madden knocks of the Essex Scout for $78...
http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/steven-...3278471?origin=related-3278471-60143072-0-1-1


----------



## gordomom

marissk said:
			
		

> Check this out...
> 
> Steve Madden knocks of the Essex Scout for $78...
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/steven-by-steve-madden-crossbody-bag/3278471?origin=related-3278471-60143072-0-1-1



Hmmmm, the other stuff I've seen by him has been kind of plastic-y.  Interesting how similar..


----------



## sheila_c

marissk said:
			
		

> Check this out...
> 
> Steve Madden knocks of the Essex Scout for $78...
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/steven-by-steve-madden-crossbody-bag/3278471?origin=related-3278471-60143072-0-1-1



TJ Maxx has them already. I saw one this weekend thinking it was KS and put it down in disgust.


----------



## gordomom

Caught the tail end of NM Mid day dash today and saw a couple of KS items.  Did anyone get a good look at the offerings?


----------



## Morisa

gordomom said:


> Caught the tail end of NM Mid day dash today and saw a couple of KS items.  Did anyone get a good look at the offerings?



Some of the envelope-styles were on sale.  KS bags come up pretty frequently on NM's mid-dash sales though.

In other news, 20% off the fall arrivals (through tomorrow):  f12web


----------



## bunniluver

I am officially a Kate Spade convert. I originally went in, wanting a wallet, and came out with a wallet and a purse (I believe it's the Elena? It was at an outlet). Love the purse, it's gorgeous, and my husband is an enabler. It's bad, he needs to be a salesman.

Now, I didn't try the zipper out in the store. I hardly ever use sippers, so I didn't think of it. I get home, and I go to stick some stamps in there and wow the zipper was crap. It was not working right, and it basically wasn't zipping shut. I'm going back tomorrow to exchange it, because I assume it was a defect for that wallet. How common is this? It was a stacey (can't remember which actual style, the bi-fold, not mikas or pond). I was so mad because the whole reason I went into the store in the first place and I was so excited to begin switching my stuff over and no  Oh well, you win some and you lose some lol. The purse is perfect, no issues with the zippers on that.


----------



## bakeacookie

I love how soft the leather for Kate Spade is. I bought a wallet ( http://m.ebags.com/product/kate-spade/cobble-hill-tara-tri-fold-wallet/238629) but from Bloomingdales. It was the softest leather I've found in a wallet and the green shade is amazing. 

But a question for all you KS lovers, can I use coach leather cleaner/ moisturizer on it? I want to keep it nice and soft.


----------



## gordomom

Morisa said:
			
		

> Some of the envelope-styles were on sale.  KS bags come up pretty frequently on NM's mid-dash sales though.
> 
> In other news, 20% off the fall arrivals (through tomorrow):  f12web



Good to know - thanks!!  I rarely check in time.  It's most of my morning at work, darn it.  Lol!


----------



## Morisa

bakeacookie said:


> I love how soft the leather for Kate Spade is. I bought a wallet ( http://m.ebags.com/product/kate-spade/cobble-hill-tara-tri-fold-wallet/238629) but from Bloomingdales. It was the softest leather I've found in a wallet and the green shade is amazing.
> 
> But a question for all you KS lovers, can I use coach leather cleaner/ moisturizer on it? I want to keep it nice and soft.



Honestly I have never conditioned a KS bag before, nor have I found the need to do so.  I typically spray with some Wilson's TLC for waterproofing, and that's it. 

Is the coach leather cleaner a mild cleaner?  KS does make its own cleaner which is $10 (and you get free shipping on the website). Might just pick up that to be safe.


----------



## tiggycat

I have only one KS bag (Tina) and love it, but it's too small for daily use. The brand is hard to find here (Toronto) but we are getting a KS store in the Yorkdale mall. I told my husband not to get me anything for our anniversary next month because I want a KS bag and the store doesn't open unitl the end of November!


----------



## Morisa

bakeacookie said:


> I love how soft the leather for Kate Spade is. I bought a wallet ( http://m.ebags.com/product/kate-spade/cobble-hill-tara-tri-fold-wallet/238629) but from Bloomingdales. It was the softest leather I've found in a wallet and the green shade is amazing.
> 
> But a question for all you KS lovers, can I use coach leather cleaner/ moisturizer on it? I want to keep it nice and soft.



Going back to this question again -- does the coach cleaner have silicone in it? If so, I probably would not use it, since silicon is not good for leather.


----------



## bakeacookie

Morisa said:


> Going back to this question again -- does the coach cleaner have silicone in it? If so, I probably would not use it, since silicon is not good for leather.



I think it may. 




Morisa said:


> Honestly I have never conditioned a KS bag before, nor have I found the need to do so.  I typically spray with some Wilson's TLC for waterproofing, and that's it.
> 
> Is the coach leather cleaner a mild cleaner?  KS does make its own cleaner which is $10 (and you get free shipping on the website). Might just pick up that to be safe.



I'm not sure if it's mild, I've only used it on my vintage Longchamp and Coach handbags. Nothing on anything soft like KS leather. 

I think I'll just get one from KS since it's what's recommended for their products.

Thank you!


----------



## Julesh

I just bought a black Gold Coast bag. It is gorgeous. I'm so in love with it


----------



## darkeyes

I have a gold coast jules wallet in hydrangea (used everyday) and a white Maxie. I also bought a rose club melisse in the past as a gift. I am probably going to buy at least three more KS as gifts in the upcoming month. I love their leather. 

BTW, can anyone tell me how to clean the gold coast leather? because my wallet got dirty at a restaurant and I've been using damp tissue to wipe it off but some of the stains are still there.


----------



## Mayfly285

I have a fair number of KS bags - all of them sourced from a friend in New York and many of them lovely vintage numbers from her own collection when she downsized!  I'm glad that I got a lot of them a few years ago, before the company was sold off to Liz Claiborne.


----------



## darkeyes

Mayfly285 said:


> I have a fair number of KS bags - all of them sourced from a friend in New York and many of them lovely vintage numbers from her own collection when she downsized!  I'm glad that I got a lot of them a few years ago, before the company was sold off to Liz Claiborne.



do you mind sharing some pictures of the pre- LC era?


----------



## Morisa

darkeyes said:


> I have a gold coast jules wallet in hydrangea (used everyday) and a white Maxie. I also bought a rose club melisse in the past as a gift. I am probably going to buy at least three more KS as gifts in the upcoming month. I love their leather.
> 
> BTW, can anyone tell me how to clean the gold coast leather? because my wallet got dirty at a restaurant and I've been using damp tissue to wipe it off but some of the stains are still there.



have you tried the KS leather cleaner they sell online?


----------



## darkeyes

Morisa said:


> have you tried the KS leather cleaner they sell online?



No I have not yet. I will be buying it on my next order.


----------



## Mayfly285

darkeyes said:


> do you mind sharing some pictures of the pre- LC era?


 
I'd be glad to, if I could get this wretched computer to upload my photos!  I'll select a "group shot" of some of them and try that in a bit!  Any particular colours/styles/textures?  I love the Wellesley Quinn in boarskin - I'll always kick myself for not buying the gorgeous green one, years ago, with the striped suede lining ...


----------



## Mayfly285

bakeacookie said:


> I think it may.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if it's mild, I've only used it on my vintage Longchamp and Coach handbags. Nothing on anything soft like KS leather.
> 
> I think I'll just get one from KS since it's what's recommended for their products.
> 
> Thank you!


 
I've always treated all of my bags - from all designers - with Mulberry recommended Collonil Waterstop spray, unless it's a patent leather bag.  There is a spray for patent leather, but I can't remember what it's called.  I always give them a sporting chance before they make their debut into the good old British weather!  After that, I just take care not to put them on the floor/near radiators etc etc.  I think I might just be paranoid, though!


----------



## gordomom

Wow - I've been banned!!  I placed an order from the KS website earlier today, but had registered another of my email addresses so that I could have an additional % discount.  When I placed the order, I was thinking that they should really add to their system a way to pop up that they recognize the shipping address or cc # to prevent people from using multiple email addresses.  Apparently they have a team that reviews transactions and saw that I had multiple addresses registered.  Fair enough.  I just tried using the discount because the system let me.

A little while later, I received an email that my order was cancelled, so I called to inquire.  The rep (who was very nice) told me that I am no longer allowed to make purchases online because I had registered multiple addresses (store or outlet still ok).  

The funny thing is that I would still be happy to make those purchases without the discount had they just said, "hey, not allowed", but they just outright banned me.  Then she told me that I couldn't even appeal it.

So, because I work for a service organization, I know that we gather customer feedback and respond even if we're saying no we disagree with the customer.  I asked if there was a means for me to provide feedback for the company.  She seemed reluctant to gather the feedback, but they do have a Voice of the Customer form that she ended up completing on my behalf.  I do tend to buy a lot online and rarely make it in to the boutique or outlets, so I had to at least try.  I hope that they at least review the feedback and say no rather than not responding at all.  I would lose a lot of respect if they simply ignore the feedback.

In the end, I like KS product, but if it's too difficult to purchase, then I can either not purchase it at all or purchase it through another avenue.

Just to be clear, I'm not asking for sympathy since I realize I shouldn't have tried getting the additional discount.  However, I'm just letting you all know my experience and hope that no one else ends up like me.


----------



## Morisa

gordomom said:


> Wow - I've been banned!!  I placed an order from the KS website earlier today, but had registered another of my email addresses so that I could have an additional % discount.  When I placed the order, I was thinking that they should really add to their system a way to pop up that they recognize the shipping address or cc # to prevent people from using multiple email addresses.  Apparently they have a team that reviews transactions and saw that I had multiple addresses registered.  Fair enough.  I just tried using the discount because the system let me.
> 
> A little while later, I received an email that my order was cancelled, so I called to inquire.  The rep (who was very nice) told me that I am no longer allowed to make purchases online because I had registered multiple addresses (store or outlet still ok).
> 
> The funny thing is that I would still be happy to make those purchases without the discount had they just said, "hey, not allowed", but they just outright banned me.  Then she told me that I couldn't even appeal it.
> 
> So, because I work for a service organization, I know that we gather customer feedback and respond even if we're saying no we disagree with the customer.  I asked if there was a means for me to provide feedback for the company.  She seemed reluctant to gather the feedback, but they do have a Voice of the Customer form that she ended up completing on my behalf.  I do tend to buy a lot online and rarely make it in to the boutique or outlets, so I had to at least try.  I hope that they at least review the feedback and say no rather than not responding at all.  I would lose a lot of respect if they simply ignore the feedback.
> 
> In the end, I like KS product, but if it's too difficult to purchase, then I can either not purchase it at all or purchase it through another avenue.
> 
> Just to be clear, I'm not asking for sympathy since I realize I shouldn't have tried getting the additional discount.  However, I'm just letting you all know my experience and hope that no one else ends up like me.



Wow!  Sorry to hear you are "banned" -- maybe you can try calling the outlets and have them ship to you?  I know the outlets will ship for like $5 or something.


----------



## renza

gordomom said:


> Wow - I've been banned!!  I placed an order from the KS website earlier today, but had registered another of my email addresses so that I could have an additional % discount.  When I placed the order, I was thinking that they should really add to their system a way to pop up that they recognize the shipping address or cc # to prevent people from using multiple email addresses.  Apparently they have a team that reviews transactions and saw that I had multiple addresses registered.  Fair enough.  I just tried using the discount because the system let me.
> 
> A little while later, I received an email that my order was cancelled, so I called to inquire.  The rep (who was very nice) told me that I am no longer allowed to make purchases online because I had registered multiple addresses (store or outlet still ok).
> 
> The funny thing is that I would still be happy to make those purchases without the discount had they just said, "hey, not allowed", but they just outright banned me.  Then she told me that I couldn't even appeal it.
> 
> So, because I work for a service organization, I know that we gather customer feedback and respond even if we're saying no we disagree with the customer.  I asked if there was a means for me to provide feedback for the company.  She seemed reluctant to gather the feedback, but they do have a Voice of the Customer form that she ended up completing on my behalf.  I do tend to buy a lot online and rarely make it in to the boutique or outlets, so I had to at least try.  I hope that they at least review the feedback and say no rather than not responding at all.  I would lose a lot of respect if they simply ignore the feedback.
> 
> In the end, I like KS product, but if it's too difficult to purchase, then I can either not purchase it at all or purchase it through another avenue.
> 
> Just to be clear, I'm not asking for sympathy since I realize I shouldn't have tried getting the additional discount.  However, I'm just letting you all know my experience and hope that no one else ends up like me.


Wow, that seems like an overreaction on their part. Couldn't they have just canceled the order and informed you that is against their policy as a warning?


----------



## gordomom

Morisa said:


> Wow! Sorry to hear you are "banned" -- maybe you can try calling the outlets and have them ship to you? I know the outlets will ship for like $5 or something.


 


renza said:


> Wow, that seems like an overreaction on their part. Couldn't they have just canceled the order and informed you that is against their policy as a warning?


 

Thank you ladies for supporting me. I agree that it seems like an overreaction - I was quite surprised. We will see if there's any hope if they respond back. I do intend to call the outlets at some point, but will wait to see if they respond first before I continue to support the brand.

I'm just bummed about the whole situation (even if it is my own fault). I love to say great things about KS, but it will not be so easy for me to do that now. :cry:


----------



## AzMa

gordomom said:
			
		

> Wow - I've been banned!!  I placed an order from the KS website earlier today, but had registered another of my email addresses so that I could have an additional % discount.  When I placed the order, I was thinking that they should really add to their system a way to pop up that they recognize the shipping address or cc # to prevent people from using multiple email addresses.  Apparently they have a team that reviews transactions and saw that I had multiple addresses registered.  Fair enough.  I just tried using the discount because the system let me.
> 
> A little while later, I received an email that my order was cancelled, so I called to inquire.  The rep (who was very nice) told me that I am no longer allowed to make purchases online because I had registered multiple addresses (store or outlet still ok).
> 
> The funny thing is that I would still be happy to make those purchases without the discount had they just said, "hey, not allowed", but they just outright banned me.  Then she told me that I couldn't even appeal it.
> 
> So, because I work for a service organization, I know that we gather customer feedback and respond even if we're saying no we disagree with the customer.  I asked if there was a means for me to provide feedback for the company.  She seemed reluctant to gather the feedback, but they do have a Voice of the Customer form that she ended up completing on my behalf.  I do tend to buy a lot online and rarely make it in to the boutique or outlets, so I had to at least try.  I hope that they at least review the feedback and say no rather than not responding at all.  I would lose a lot of respect if they simply ignore the feedback.
> 
> In the end, I like KS product, but if it's too difficult to purchase, then I can either not purchase it at all or purchase it through another avenue.
> 
> Just to be clear, I'm not asking for sympathy since I realize I shouldn't have tried getting the additional discount.  However, I'm just letting you all know my experience and hope that no one else ends up like me.



Wow, that's crazy. And even crazier that there is no computerized system to catch it before the order is placed. While I haven't tried anything like that before, I do always google coupon or discount codes for online purchases, and always try to put more than one in, lol. 

Banning you from the website seems extreme, especially since you were willing to buy the bag without the discount.


----------



## handbags4me

That is just silly that they would "ban" you.  I don't think you did anything wrong.  If there are discounts out there to be had, and their system doesn't prevent them from being stacked, they should just let it go.  You were simply trying to get the best deal on the merchandise you wanted to purchase from them.  Why ostracize customers unless you were doing something really wrong (like buying in quantity for resale which I've seen time and time again in the dept. stores).


----------



## gordomom

AzMa said:


> Wow, that's crazy. And even crazier that there is no computerized system to catch it before the order is placed. While I haven't tried anything like that before, I do always google coupon or discount codes for online purchases, and always try to put more than one in, lol.
> 
> Banning you from the website seems extreme, especially since you were willing to buy the bag without the discount.





handbags4me said:


> That is just silly that they would "ban" you.  I don't think you did anything wrong.  If there are discounts out there to be had, and their system doesn't prevent them from being stacked, they should just let it go.  You were simply trying to get the best deal on the merchandise you wanted to purchase from them.  Why ostracize customers unless you were doing something really wrong (like buying in quantity for resale which I've seen time and time again in the dept. stores).



Thank you for the support! Yes, I agree it was not a huge infraction.  It's not like I was stealing bags or anything.   It was literally a savings of ~$10.  I'm sure they make much more than that from me each year (probably month).  Lol!

While I can still purchase from the stores themselves or have my friends order for me, this is really a test of their customer service.  It would be nice if they changed their mind, but at least I deserve a response (since I requested one through VOC).  I'll let you all know if I ever hear back.  If they don't respond at all I just don't think I can continue to support the brand.  One negative is much louder than 10 positives...


----------



## Morisa

Friends and Family sale now through 10/21 --  F12FFUS for 30% off everything!!!


----------



## crf19

I own a Gold Coast Meadow in black! It's sort of my girls-night-out or date night bag. It fits all of my necessities in it, yet I use a huge tote for my every-day bag.


----------



## never_wear_it_t

Morisa said:


> Friends and Family sale now through 10/21 --  F12FFUS for 30% off everything!!!



Thanks for the code!  I just ordered the Victoria Falls Maryanne in Spice.


----------



## seton

can someone tell me what is the difference between Tarrytown and Wellesley?


----------



## Morisa

seton said:


> can someone tell me what is the difference between Tarrytown and Wellesley?



You mean the lines?  Both are boarskin, but the Wellesley line is the made for outlet line, so it typically does not have the gold-plated KS plate; it uses the "swatch" of leather with the embossing.  I have not noticed a difference in quality though, as my Wellesley items have been great.


----------



## seton

Morisa said:


> You mean the lines?  Both are boarskin, but the Wellesley line is the made for outlet line, so it typically does not have the gold-plated KS plate; it uses the "swatch" of leather with the embossing.  I have not noticed a difference in quality though, as my Wellesley items have been great.




Thanks. So BOTH are boarskin embossed cowhide?


----------



## Morisa

seton said:


> Thanks. So BOTH are boarskin embossed cowhide?



Yes.  Why are you confused?


----------



## seton

Morisa said:


> Yes.  Why are you confused?



because boarskin and cowhide are different leathers?


----------



## Morisa

seton said:


> because boarskin and cowhide are different leathers?



I'm pretty sure it's just embossed cowhide.  If the concern is whether there is any real boarskin being used, I would call KS and ask -- I know in the past KS has used boarskin but I don't think they do that now.


----------



## seton

dude, I eat bacon. Boarskin would be a GOOD thing.


----------



## Morisa

seton said:


> dude, I eat bacon. Boarskin would be a GOOD thing.



I know that boarskin is a concern for certain people based on cultural/religious beliefs, so I wasn't sure if that is why you were asking.


----------



## bluejay21

Morisa said:


> Friends and Family sale now through 10/21 --  F12FFUS for 30% off everything!!!



Is there at least space in a KS Clutch for lipstick, compact, and keys?

I really want something cute for nights out.


----------



## Morisa

bluejay21 said:


> Is there at least space in a KS Clutch for lipstick, compact, and keys?
> 
> I really want something cute for nights out.



Which clutch are you looking at?


----------



## Mayfly285

Morisa said:


> I'm pretty sure it's just embossed cowhide. If the concern is whether there is any real boarskin being used, I would call KS and ask -- I know in the past KS has used boarskin but I don't think they do that now.


 
The older Wellesley Quinn bags are definitely boarskin and have the gold detailing on them (the rivets/links and the name embossed in gold directly onto the front of the bag).  Same goes for the Gabry range.  I have three W Quinns and two Gabrys (I sold a third to my friend, who has used it daily for about three years and it still looks amazing!)  I do think the older bags were better quality in the main.  After Liz C bought out the company, I noticed that the gold hardware was missing from a lot of the bags and the attention to detail seemed to have gone.  That's when I stopped buying ...


----------



## marissk

Morisa said:


> I'm pretty sure it's just embossed cowhide.  If the concern is whether there is any real boarskin being used, I would call KS and ask -- I know in the past KS has used boarskin but I don't think they do that now.


Right you are, Moirsa. KS has a Wellesley on the website (sale page...Wellesley Kingston I crave greatly) and it says "boarskin embossed cowhide with matching trim".


----------



## marissk

marissk said:


> Right you are, Moirsa. KS has a Wellesley on the website (sale page...Wellesley Kingston I crave greatly) and it says "boarskin embossed cowhide with matching trim".


Oh, and I blame you, Morisa, you evil enabler!! Whilst looking at that Kingston, it somehow fell into my cart, got the promo code applied and is on its way to me. In Peacock. I knew you were my friend for a reason...

Why can't I stop?? Huh?? How many bags do I need??? Apparently, at least one more!


----------



## bluejay21

Morisa said:
			
		

> Which clutch are you looking at?



Any of the clutches that look like books


----------



## Morisa

bluejay21 said:


> Any of the clutches that look like books



I don't think they are meant for having a separate wallet inside, since the clutch has slots for credit cards and such.  The reviews say that you can fit an iphone and keys into one: http://www.katespade.com/romeo & juliet book clutch/PXRU2420-1-1,default,pd.html


----------



## Morisa

marissk said:


> Oh, and I blame you, Morisa, you evil enabler!! Whilst looking at that Kingston, it somehow fell into my cart, got the promo code applied and is on its way to me. In Peacock. I knew you were my friend for a reason...
> 
> Why can't I stop?? Huh?? How many bags do I need??? Apparently, at least one more!



hehe!!  Peacock is such a great color though.


----------



## Morisa

Mayfly285 said:


> The older Wellesley Quinn bags are definitely boarskin and have the gold detailing on them (the rivets/links and the name embossed in gold directly onto the front of the bag).  Same goes for the Gabry range.  I have three W Quinns and two Gabrys (I sold a third to my friend, who has used it daily for about three years and it still looks amazing!)  I do think the older bags were better quality in the main.  After Liz C bought out the company, I noticed that the gold hardware was missing from a lot of the bags and the attention to detail seemed to have gone.  That's when I stopped buying ...



Right, the older wellesley line used real boarskin..up through maybe the mid-2000s?  I think they moved the gold hardware to the tarrytown line, the wellesley line no longer has the same amount of gold hardware (only on the feet and zipper pulls).


----------



## Mayfly285

Morisa said:


> Right, the older wellesley line used real boarskin..up through maybe the mid-2000s? I think they moved the gold hardware to the tarrytown line, the wellesley line no longer has the same amount of gold hardware (only on the feet and zipper pulls).


 
I'll try to post some pics of my Wellesleys for you to see; I'm having trouble with Photobucket at the moment, so bear with me!  My black and white Quinns are the ones with the polka dot lining, whereas the even older, pre-loved red one has (I think) a striped lining.  Even now, she gets compliments when I remember to take her out!  The black and cream Gabrys are also boarskin, with the gold hardware.  I really do need to dig them out and use them!!


----------



## marissk

Morisa said:


> I don't think they are meant for having a separate wallet inside, since the clutch has slots for credit cards and such.  The reviews say that you can fit an iphone and keys into one: http://www.katespade.com/romeo & juliet book clutch/PXRU2420-1-1,default,pd.html


The 'book' clutches are exquisite, but will hold nothing more than a key or two, a lipstick, and a phone. I read the review and can tell you that my Motorola Droid Bionic (slightly bigger than the iPhone4) does fit, but not much else will fit in there...certainly NOT a wallet or my gaggle of keys on a key holder. If you didn't want to use the card slots in the clutch, you could squeeze in Graham card holder, which is what I use.


----------



## bluejay21

Morisa said:


> I don't think they are meant for having a separate wallet inside, since the clutch has slots for credit cards and such.  The reviews say that you can fit an iphone and keys into one: http://www.katespade.com/romeo & juliet book clutch/PXRU2420-1-1,default,pd.html





marissk said:


> The 'book' clutches are exquisite, but will hold nothing more than a key or two, a lipstick, and a phone. I read the review and can tell you that my Motorola Droid Bionic (slightly bigger than the iPhone4) does fit, but not much else will fit in there...certainly NOT a wallet or my gaggle of keys on a key holder. If you didn't want to use the card slots in the clutch, you could squeeze in Graham card holder, which is what I use.



Thanks.  I like the fact that it has slots.  All I want to put in the clutch is my phone, keys, and money.  

ETA: And a lipstick.

I don't like taking my huge bags out for a night on the town.


----------



## LeeLee1098

bluejay21 said:
			
		

> Any of the clutches that look like books



I can fit my iPhone, my portable charger, my compact, glosses, and ID/CCs in it. You kind of have to position them perfectly, but it all fits.


----------



## snoopy15

Hi, just found this.  Into Mulberry & Prada so usually the only ones i read but did a search out of curiosity.  I'm from the UK and stumbled upon Kate Spade when in America. Love her bags!!! I buy one every time I head over & now have 5 & a purse. The colours are amazing & love the classic styles. Not much interest in her over here tho can't see why!


----------



## bluejay21

It's so funny.  I went on a date last night and I carried my KS Grove Court Blaine.  My date was like "that purse is huge!"  It is.  

I went to the KS store today and they didn't have any of the book clutches in stock.  So I'll order online tonight.


----------



## Morisa

bluejay21 said:


> It's so funny.  I went on a date last night and I carried my KS Grove Court Blaine.  My date was like "that purse is huge!"  It is.
> 
> I went to the KS store today and they didn't have any of the book clutches in stock.  So I'll order online tonight.



Ooh, do post pics when you get your book clutch.  Which one are you getting?

A question about the Blaine --  can you fit a 3-ring binder in the bag (and still have it zip up)?


----------



## bluejay21

Morisa said:
			
		

> Ooh, do post pics when you get your book clutch.  Which one are you getting?
> 
> A question about the Blaine --  can you fit a 3-ring binder in the bag (and still have it zip up)?



Hi.  Maybe a small 5 x 8 binder but definitely not a standard letter size binder.  At the highest point with the zipper open, I measure the height at 11.5 inches.  

Out of all of the book clutches, I find the Great Expectations one to be the cutest even though The Great Gatsby was one of my favorite books in high school.


----------



## renza

bluejay21 said:


> Hi.  Maybe a small 5 x 8 binder but definitely not a standard letter size binder.  At the highest point with the zipper open, I measure the height at 11.5 inches.
> 
> Out of all of the book clutches, I find the Great Expectations one to be the cutest even though The Great Gatsby was one of my favorite books in high school.


I think the Great Expectations clutch is the nicest looking as well. I'm shocked by the price though--$325 and it's mostly cotton twill with pvc coating??


----------



## DD840

My new bag from the Woodbury Commons outlet, it was on sale and had another 50% off that day


----------



## Morisa

DD840 said:


> My new bag from the Woodbury Commons outlet, it was on sale and had another 50% off that day



awesome sale deal! jealous


----------



## LeeLee1098

renza said:
			
		

> I think the Great Expectations clutch is the nicest looking as well. I'm shocked by the price though--$325 and it's mostly cotton twill with pvc coating??



The hardware is 14 karat gold? And when you hold it, it feels substantial, not cheap. I got mine for 30% off during one of her sales. I have the Romeo and Juliet and honestly just love it. It's creative and unique, which were the big selling points for me.


----------



## nekko.noir

I own a few KS purses. I like that they are simple and clean, and not too fussy. When they had their Surprise Sale back in August, I bought quite a few styles. My current bag that I use for work and school is Kingston, but I find that it is quite "squeaky" - has anyone who owns this bag noticed this? I do recall a lot of the older KS styles being more girly and fun, while a lot of the newer stuff is more practical and muted.


----------



## bluejay21

My book clutch arrived.  It is very pretty.  I'll take pictures soon.


----------



## knightal

I heard that KS is going to introduce a new more affordable line called Saturday next spring.  Here's a sneak peek from Glamour magazine:
http://www.glamour.com/fashion/blogs/slaves-to-fashion/2012/10/sneak-a-peek-at-kate-spades-ne.html

"The approximate average retail pricing for all categories are expected to be as follows: apparel ($90), eyewear ($55), fashion accessories ($40), handbags ($130), home ($25), jewelry ($30), shoes ($85), small goods ($45), swim ($50), tech ($30), and watches ($50)."

Looking forward to their dresses!


----------



## renza

knightal said:


> I heard that KS is going to introduce a new more affordable line called Saturday next spring.  Here's a sneak peek from Glamour magazine:
> http://www.glamour.com/fashion/blogs/slaves-to-fashion/2012/10/sneak-a-peek-at-kate-spades-ne.html
> 
> "The approximate average retail pricing for all categories are expected to be as follows: apparel ($90), eyewear ($55), fashion accessories ($40), handbags ($130), home ($25), jewelry ($30), shoes ($85), small goods ($45), swim ($50), tech ($30), and watches ($50)."
> 
> Looking forward to their dresses!


Ooh, I would be interested in the apparel, too! I don't feel like their accessories really need to be cheaper or more fun--plenty of color and whimsy already, don't you think?--but I can't justify the high prices for KS clothing.


----------



## seton

I saw a woman yesterday in KS clothes and bag and I thought the look was too much. 

She did stand out tho.


----------



## thegreenbean

I love Kate Spade!  Up to 19 bags now!  No one around me understands my addiction.  But seems I might have found some that do!


----------



## seton

wow, that's amazin'. Which is your fave?


----------



## thegreenbean

seton said:


> wow, that's amazin'. Which is your fave?



The All Typed Up Clyde!  

Plan on taking pics of my collection to share.  I live in a rinky dink West Virginia town and no one is really too bothered about handbags.  So it's nice to find this forum!


----------



## Morisa

knightal said:


> I heard that KS is going to introduce a new more affordable line called Saturday next spring.  Here's a sneak peek from Glamour magazine:
> http://www.glamour.com/fashion/blogs/slaves-to-fashion/2012/10/sneak-a-peek-at-kate-spades-ne.html
> 
> "The approximate average retail pricing for all categories are expected to be as follows: apparel ($90), eyewear ($55), fashion accessories ($40), handbags ($130), home ($25), jewelry ($30), shoes ($85), small goods ($45), swim ($50), tech ($30), and watches ($50)."
> 
> Looking forward to their dresses!



Thanks for the link to the magazine article.  I had received an email notification about "Saturday" from kate spade about a week or so ago but had no idea what it was about.


----------



## Morisa

extra 25% off sale items through Monday using code *NOV12SALE*


----------



## krisvoys

I love her accessories, mostly jewelry. Wore one of her statement necklaces for my wedding reception!


----------



## staciesg26

thegreenbean said:
			
		

> The All Typed Up Clyde!
> 
> Plan on taking pics of my collection to share.  I live in a rinky dink West Virginia town and no one is really too bothered about handbags.  So it's nice to find this forum!



I want to see your Clyde!!!  They are so cute! I have a Chase bag. Similar but the Clyde is super awesome!


----------



## bluejay21

Kate knows just how to get my money.   Surprise Sample sale that ends on Cyber Monday.

http://www.katespade.com/SampleshopHome-Landing-Page/SampleshopHome-landing,default,pg.html?cm_mmc=ExactTarget-_-11252012_221_cybersale_first_ksogroup-_-11252012_221_cybersale_first_ksogroup-_-http%3a%2f%2fwww.katespade.com%2fSampleshopHome-Landing-Page%2fSampleshopHome-landing%2cdefault%2cpg.html&utm_source=email&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=11252012_221_cybersale_first_ksogroup&utm_content=http%3a%2f%2fwww.katespade.com%2fSampleshopHome-Landing-Page%2fSampleshopHome-landing%2cdefault%2cpg.html&extgid=extg_11252012_221_cybersale_first


----------



## gordomom

Has anyone seen this in person?  The ombre hologram is very intriguing.  

http://www.katespade.com/kaleidobal...&start=1&cgid=kate-spade&q=ombre&navid=search


----------



## luvpugz

Fan! Thanks for starting this forum! I was wondering why KS wasn't represented.


----------



## LeeLee1098

Couple of new KS shoe purchases. 

The animal print was a score from the 6pm warehouse in Louisville and the dot I had been in love with forever. They went on sale and sold out in black on the website but my SA at Nordies found them for me in the system.


----------



## Morisa

LeeLee1098 said:


> Couple of new KS shoe purchases.
> 
> The animal print was a score from the 6pm warehouse in Louisville and the dot I had been in love with forever. They went on sale and sold out in black on the website but my SA at Nordies found them for me in the system.



Very cute!  How do you find KS sizing in shoes?  TTS?


----------



## LeeLee1098

Morisa said:
			
		

> Very cute!  How do you find KS sizing in shoes?  TTS?



They are TTS to me. Maybe a *little* small but I didn't size up at all.


----------



## sleepykris

I bought my first "high end" purse this past week, a Kate Spade.  I was just browsing Amazon for structured, squarer purses and fell in love with the Gold Coast Elizabeth.  Since Amazon is running a 25% off $80 (SAVEBAGS) special on certain purses through the 15th, I decided to splurge and spend about $320 for it.  With free shipping through prime and the discount, I don't feel so bad.  Previously, i thought spending $50 on a purse was a lot!  The Elizabeth came and I am in love.  I love the quilted pattern and the black leather has a light shimmer that is very nice.  The purse has great outside pockets for me to easily reach my cell phones and lip balm. 

I love it so much, I purchased the Signature Spade leather Lacey in Cobalt that is currently on sale on the Kate Spade site and another pink Gold Coast Elizabeth on Ebay.  I think I am a little bit addicted and definitely a fan of Kate Spade now!


----------



## jomar_luvs_bags

LeeLee1098 said:
			
		

> Couple of new KS shoe purchases.
> 
> The animal print was a score from the 6pm warehouse in Louisville and the dot I had been in love with forever. They went on sale and sold out in black on the website but my SA at Nordies found them for me in the system.



Love the shoes. I just started getting into Kate Spade but have not purchased anything as of yet. Do you mind me asking where you got your panty hose from?


----------



## LeeLee1098

jomar_luvs_bags said:
			
		

> Love the shoes. I just started getting into Kate Spade but have not purchased anything as of yet. Do you mind me asking where you got your panty hose from?



Not at all! I got them at DSW.


----------



## luvpugz

sleepykris said:


> I bought my first "high end" purse this past week, a Kate Spade.  I was just browsing Amazon for structured, squarer purses and fell in love with the Gold Coast Elizabeth.  Since Amazon is running a 25% off $80 (SAVEBAGS) special on certain purses through the 15th, I decided to splurge and spend about $320 for it.  With free shipping through prime and the discount, I don't feel so bad.  Previously, i thought spending $50 on a purse was a lot!  The Elizabeth came and I am in love.  I love the quilted pattern and the black leather has a light shimmer that is very nice.  The purse has great outside pockets for me to easily reach my cell phones and lip balm.
> 
> I love it so much, I purchased the Signature Spade leather Lacey in Cobalt that is currently on sale on the Kate Spade site and another pink Gold Coast Elizabeth on Ebay.  I think I am a little bit addicted and definitely a fan of Kate Spade now!


I am feeling the way you do! I have been on a Kate Spade shopping spree.. I think I will be OK until Spring now. I just felt I needed to catch up. I am letting go of other labels that I once liked. Starting fresh!


----------



## sleepykris

luvpugz said:


> I am feeling the way you do! I have been on a Kate Spade shopping spree.. I think I will be OK until Spring now. I just felt I needed to catch up. I am letting go of other labels that I once liked. Starting fresh!



LOL, I like the idea of catching up!


----------



## gordomom

Does anyone know of KS ever made a crinkle patent bag with silver hardware?  I have a smooth patent with silver hardware, but prefer crinkle.  Thanks!!


----------



## joei

I'm thinking of getting a Cobble Hill Kori I saw in a Kate Spade store but when I tried searching for it (Google or here), I couldn't find much info on it. Not a popular Cobble Hill bag? Cant even find it on the Kate Spade website!


----------



## Morisa

joei said:


> I'm thinking of getting a Cobble Hill Kori I saw in a Kate Spade store but when I tried searching for it (Google or here), I couldn't find much info on it. Not a popular Cobble Hill bag? Cant even find it on the Kate Spade website!



You probably won't find the Kori on KS's website because they didn't come out with any new colors for F/W 2013 in that style. 

I think someone may have posted pictures of their Kori in the "show us your kate spade" bags thread, but at this point your best bet is to start a new thread in this sub-forum and ask if anyone has one or has any thoughts about that bag.


----------



## joei

Morisa said:


> You probably won't find the Kori on KS's website because they didn't come out with any new colors for F/W 2013 in that style.
> 
> I think someone may have posted pictures of their Kori in the "show us your kate spade" bags thread, but at this point your best bet is to start a new thread in this sub-forum and ask if anyone has one or has any thoughts about that bag.



Oh ok. Thanks for the info! Kind of hesitant to start a thread because I'm new here


----------



## LeeLee1098

I had to share these here. The Karolina Bow Pumps in seafoam. So awesome. 

(Pardon the gym background)


----------



## Eru

LeeLee1098 said:


> I had to share these here. The Karolina Bow Pumps in seafoam. So awesome.
> 
> (Pardon the gym background)



Those are adorable heels and I love that you are wearing them at a gym, haha.

Mannnnn, I am hardcore failing at deciding whether the cobble hill clarke in black is worth the $$$.  I got the little minka in blue for significantly less than the price of the clarke, which is basically the smaller version of that bag.  But it's so pretty!


----------



## gordomom

LeeLee1098 said:


> I had to share these here. The Karolina Bow Pumps in seafoam. So awesome.
> 
> (Pardon the gym background)



Those are so cute!!! Love the gym background!  Shows versatility of the brand and the model!!


----------



## HavPlenty

joei said:


> I'm thinking of getting a Cobble Hill Kori I saw in a Kate Spade store but when I tried searching for it (Google or here), I couldn't find much info on it. Not a popular Cobble Hill bag? Cant even find it on the Kate Spade website!



Did you try checking on ebay?


----------



## Jem Jerrica

LeeLee1098 said:


> I had to share these here. The Karolina Bow Pumps in seafoam. So awesome.
> 
> (Pardon the gym background)



Heck, with shoes that cute, I would work out with them at the gym, too!  

Seriously, though, congrats on the pumps.  I just love the bow!


----------



## thegreenbean

LeeLee1098 said:


> I had to share these here. The Karolina Bow Pumps in seafoam. So awesome.
> 
> (Pardon the gym background)



Gorgeous!


----------



## Morisa

LeeLee1098 said:


> I had to share these here. The Karolina Bow Pumps in seafoam. So awesome.
> 
> (Pardon the gym background)



Love the bows.  You can buy "bow clips" for your shoes too now: http://www.katespade.com/all-wrapped-up-shoe-clips/PSRU1208,default,pd.html


----------



## gordomom

Morisa said:


> Love the bows.  You can buy "bow clips" for your shoes too now: http://www.katespade.com/all-wrapped-up-shoe-clips/PSRU1208,default,pd.html



Super cute!  I wonder if they leave marks on the shoes when they're removed.  Have to seen them in person?


----------



## Eru

gordomom said:


> Super cute!  I wonder if they leave marks on the shoes when they're removed.  Have to seen them in person?



I was thinking that.


Geez I so want a Kate Spade The Journal Newspaper clutch but they are impossible to find (and although they retailed for $125, they are selling for more...not that I can find one for sale, :'( ).


----------



## Morisa

Eru said:


> I was thinking that.
> 
> 
> Geez I so want a Kate Spade The Journal Newspaper clutch but they are impossible to find (and although they retailed for $125, they are selling for more...not that I can find one for sale, :'( ).



If i remember correctly, the newspaper clutch came out about a year or two ago...there was a magazine version last year as well.  But at this point, I think the only place you'll be able to find one is on ebay.


----------



## Eru

Morisa said:


> If i remember correctly, the newspaper clutch came out about a year or two ago...there was a magazine version last year as well.  But at this point, I think the only place you'll be able to find one is on ebay.



Yeah, I think it was a 2011 bag.  Sadly, there are none for sale on ebay and the ones that have been sold went for ~ $550!  Yikes!!  I think that one's going to remain on my wishlist for awhile.


----------



## HavPlenty

I really like KS but I think I'm in love with Rebecca Minkoff. So many colorful leather bags.


----------



## ladylucas94

Lovin' Labels said:


> I am a Kate Spade fan & I don't not see much on this site about her bags.  I guess she isn't that popular anymore?


Kate Spade is finally getting the recognition it deserves ! Fine leather and 14 k gold plated hardware zippers! Great quality beautiful colors and priced right!


----------



## Mayfly285

ladylucas94 said:


> Kate Spade is finally getting the recognition it deserves ! Fine leather and 14 k gold plated hardware zippers! Great quality beautiful colors and priced right!



The older, pre-Liz Claiborne sell-out pieces were definitely gorgeous but I noticed that, very soon, the new owners cut back on the 14k gold hardware and leather trim  I'm glad I've got so many fab pieces from the early days!


----------



## HavPlenty

Mayfly285 said:


> The older, pre-Liz Claiborne sell-out pieces were definitely gorgeous but I noticed that, very soon, the new owners cut back on the 14k gold hardware and leather trim  I'm glad I've got so many fab pieces from the early days!



Yeah on some of the pieces the signature is stamped and not the nameplate like the older bags.


----------



## kaj174

hi I am thinking of buying the kate spade new york 'beverly terrace - shyla' clutch in black/white as a gift.
would appreciate any thoughts on the bag am thinking of a clutch as I know she has quite a few larger bags
by the way I am a male buying for a relative so all replies will be appreciated as I am not up on ladies bags (lol)


----------



## Soupir

Hi everyone, I am a fan and considering buying a Cobble Hill Leslie (large, if different sizes).
If anyone has this bag could you please tell me how it you carry it? Are the handles too short to carry as a shoulder bag or not? Tia.


----------



## Morisa

Soupir said:


> Hi everyone, I am a fan and considering buying a Cobble Hill Leslie (large, if different sizes).
> If anyone has this bag could you please tell me how it you carry it? Are the handles too short to carry as a shoulder bag or not? Tia.



I don't have one, but Zappos has a picture of the bag as worn: http://couture.zappos.com/kate-spade-new-york-cobble-hill-leslie


----------



## Morisa

kaj174 said:


> hi I am thinking of buying the kate spade new york 'beverly terrace - shyla' clutch in black/white as a gift.
> would appreciate any thoughts on the bag am thinking of a clutch as I know she has quite a few larger bags
> by the way I am a male buying for a relative so all replies will be appreciated as I am not up on ladies bags (lol)



This one? http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/kate-spade-new-york-beverly-terrace-shyla-clutch/3448427

It's cute, although if the recipient is a fan of large bags, you may want to consider whether a clutch will fit her needs.  Handbags are incredibly "personal" so it really depends on the person.  For example, I wouldn't know what to do with a clutch since it would not work with my daily lifestyle.  But it is a very generous and lovely idea for a gift!


----------



## littlecollector

I love KS and I bought a KS Cha Ching coin purse recently, But, i am not sure whether I should keep it. I love the lining and the zipper,but the purse is smaller than I expected and there is no card slots. Is it too bright cos the words dont really pop out? Should I keep it?

http://piperlime.gap.com/browse/pro...wWORSu8LJIZIQtP6R_bQntw&bvm=bv.42768644,d.cGE


----------



## Eru

littlecollector said:


> I love KS and I bought a KS Cha Ching coin purse recently, But, i am not sure whether I should keep it. I love the lining and the zipper,but the purse is smaller than I expected and there is no card slots. Is it too bright cos the words dont really pop out? Should I keep it?
> 
> http://piperlime.gap.com/browse/pro...wWORSu8LJIZIQtP6R_bQntw&bvm=bv.42768644,d.cGE



I just got this too and I am worried that the words will rub off, but I treat it as a coin purse, not an actual wallet.  So I just throw change and bobby pins in there.


----------



## gordomom

littlecollector said:


> I love KS and I bought a KS Cha Ching coin purse recently, But, i am not sure whether I should keep it. I love the lining and the zipper,but the purse is smaller than I expected and there is no card slots. Is it too bright cos the words dont really pop out? Should I keep it?
> 
> http://piperlime.gap.com/browse/pro...wWORSu8LJIZIQtP6R_bQntw&bvm=bv.42768644,d.cGE





Eru said:


> I just got this too and I am worried that the words will rub off, but I treat it as a coin purse, not an actual wallet.  So I just throw change and bobby pins in there.



Cute!  I just bought a Starlight Drive from an Ebay seller who said it was NWOT and it's all faded at the edges.  It's still usable, but they insisted it's how they got it from Bloomies.  I would return it but I got another item from them that I really like and haven't found anywhere else that I don't want to return.  They will only take both back or none.


----------



## Eru

gordomom said:


> Cute!  I just bought a Starlight Drive from an Ebay seller who said it was NWOT and it's all faded at the edges.  It's still usable, but they insisted it's how they got it from Bloomies.  I would return it but I got another item from them that I really like and haven't found anywhere else that I don't want to return.  They will only take both back or none.



Is that even allowed?


----------



## Soupir

Morisa said:


> I don't have one, but Zappos has a picture of the bag as worn: http://couture.zappos.com/kate-spade-new-york-cobble-hill-leslie



Thanks, Morisa!


----------



## UCRGIRL7

I love Kate Spade!  Their items are so pretty and feminine.  My local TJmaxx had a lot of Kate Spade sunglasses and bags available but I couldn't find the one that I wanted to purchase so i had to pass.


----------



## Eru

Someone could be my bright blue Little Minka bag twin! http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-spade-...881?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ac1d352c9

(color is AMAZING IRL, these photos do not do it justice)


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Does anyone have the cobble hill penny bag?  Can you post opinions on the size, weight and pictures if you have them?  Thanks!


----------



## gordomom

UCRGIRL7 said:


> I love Kate Spade!  Their items are so pretty and feminine.  My local TJmaxx had a lot of Kate Spade sunglasses and bags available but I couldn't find the one that I wanted to purchase so i had to pass.



Lucky gal!  Our TJM rarely has KS and when they do, they're not in very good condition.  I did, however, find a KS black patent adjustable skinny belt recently, so I guess I shouldn't complain.


----------



## gordomom

Nordstrom just marked down some items and they have the shimmery Gold Coast Georgina for 50% off, $228.98!! Sigh...


----------



## RKDubs

I don't have a ton of Kate Spade bags, just two (a Classic Noel Stevie with matching wallet and a Campbell Quilted Leather Satchel) but I adore them. The quality is fabulous, in my opinion! I think the Noel Stevie is just a fun patterned piece and the Campbell Quilted Satchel is a more sophisticated look. I have very fickle tastes so I like to have options with my bags. One day I'm rocking my KS and then the next day I want my LV back. I definitely enjoy the designer though  fun purses for sure!


----------



## coccinellarossa

Can anyone please identify this Kate Spade?

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8111/8565607854_649356da6c_o.jpg
(photo from theblondesalad.com)

It is a Kate, isn't it? LOL


----------



## MyClosetIsFull

I'm a huge fan of KS!  I'm not even sure how or when it started, but I can't seem to stop adding to my collection!


----------



## coccinellarossa

coccinellarossa said:


> Can anyone please identify this Kate Spade?
> 
> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8111/8565607854_649356da6c_o.jpg
> (photo from theblondesalad.com)
> 
> It is a Kate, isn't it? LOL



I was referring to the leftmost purse btw


----------



## seton

coccinellarossa said:


> Can anyone please identify this Kate Spade?
> 
> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8111/8565607854_649356da6c_o.jpg
> (photo from theblondesalad.com)
> 
> It is a Kate, isn't it? LOL



hell no. it's a valentino


----------



## coccinellarossa

seton said:


> hell no. it's a valentino



I thought Valentino too, at first. But then Valentino doesn't have logos on their purses like that, do they? And the gold stamped logo is so Kate even blurred and from a distance, isn't it? So I thought it was Kate doing its version of Valentino's rockstud totes!


----------



## seton

coccinellarossa said:


> I thought Valentino too, at first. But then Valentino doesn't have logos on their purses like that, do they? And the gold stamped logo is so Kate even blurred and from a distance, isn't it? So I thought it was Kate doing its version of Valentino's rockstud totes!



i thought everyone is doing their own gold stamp now. try cynthia rowley at marshalls/tj maxx then. she copied that valentino bag last yr.


----------



## thenoob

Kate Spade is my favourite. I wish I had more of her bags.


----------



## Morisa

coccinellarossa said:


> I thought Valentino too, at first. But then Valentino doesn't have logos on their purses like that, do they? And the gold stamped logo is so Kate even blurred and from a distance, isn't it? So I thought it was Kate doing its version of Valentino's rockstud totes!



It is valentino; valentino does their logo like that now.  It's the Valentino Garavani 'Rock Stud' tote:


----------



## coccinellarossa

Morisa said:


> It is valentino; valentino does their logo like that now.  It's the Valentino Garavani 'Rock Stud' tote:



Oh wow thank you!!! Now I am convinced! haha

And wow the layout is very similar too. The logo on the first line, brand name second and smaller text on the last! I swore I could almost read 'Kate Spade' there but whoopsies. Thanks again!


----------



## missmoimoi

Saw more kate spade bags at Holts today:


----------



## missmoimoi

Another...


----------



## Eru

missmoimoi said:


> Saw more kate spade bags at Holts today:
> 
> View attachment 2112360



I saw this one a few weeks ago and I want it.


----------



## charleston-mom

coccinellarossa said:


> I thought Valentino too, at first. But then Valentino doesn't have logos on their purses like that, do they? And the gold stamped logo is so Kate even blurred and from a distance, isn't it? So I thought it was Kate doing its version of Valentino's rockstud totes!



It's definitely Valentino. Here's mine. I love it!


----------



## mayski

Hello!
Just inquiring about Kate Spade bags. I always look the window display and pop of colors of the retail store. My question is does anyone have lighter color of their bags - tan, white, beige, pink, etc. How well does it hold up against dirt or daily use? 

I'm interested in a couple of Kate Spade items but haven't cross the line to buy anything yet...soon though  
Thanks for reading!


----------



## Kkeely30

I love Kate Spade, I have several purses. I also love the outlet near my house!


----------



## Eru

mayski said:


> Hello!
> Just inquiring about Kate Spade bags. I always look the window display and pop of colors of the retail store. My question is does anyone have lighter color of their bags - tan, white, beige, pink, etc. How well does it hold up against dirt or daily use?
> 
> I'm interested in a couple of Kate Spade items but haven't cross the line to buy anything yet...soon though
> Thanks for reading!



The lightest color I have is electric blue.  However, Nordstroms told me that Kate Spade bags all come pre-treated with water and stain repellent, although I'd probably apple garde any pale bag.


----------



## mayski

Eru said:


> The lightest color I have is electric blue.  However, Nordstroms told me that Kate Spade bags all come pre-treated with water and stain repellent, although I'd probably apple garde any pale bag.



Oh, great suggestion on apple garde bag. I'm going to take the plunge and buy the dusty mint tomorrow! THANK YOU for your response. xo


----------



## iubzil

I have 11 Kate Spade handbags and one wallet. The quality is excellent. I probably will get more in the future.


----------



## heartbeats

Escaping my little corner of lurking to say... I really, really like Kate Spade! Bought a little crossbody purse when I was in college. Since then I've started working full time, which means - more KS! I have two bags so far, and a wallet coming in the mail. So excited!


----------



## heykariann

iubzil said:


> I have 11 Kate Spade handbags and one wallet. The quality is excellent. I probably will get more in the future.


Oh my 11! I only have one so far (lol). Slowly building my collection (I just started). I can't wait to have that many one day!


----------



## Kellymanuel

I just bought the kate spade grove court Blaine.  Does anyone have this?  It hasn't arrived to me yet. I'm hoping I love it but I'm just not sure yet.


----------



## Thetaaj

I've never been a fan I have a Coble Hill wristlet that I use for a make up bag BUT I came across this yesterday and fell in love! Looking at some of her newer stuff,  I'm really liking where the brand is going!


----------



## Djmagain

Love, love, love Kate Spade! I have about 6 of her handbags and alternate seasonally. I always get compliments.


----------



## muggles

I am a fan!


----------



## rgambill

I love Kate spade I only have two at the moment
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
. But I adore!!!


----------



## lovecaviar

Just
	

		
			
		

		
	




Just started using my Tudor Agenda & it's awesome!!!! Very functional & pretty!


----------



## sexyladyyy

I love kate spade! Here are just some of my stuff. I havent used the pink cobble hill bag yet. I ordered few stuff from the surprise sale as well.


----------



## Gkelly11

I LOVE Kate Spade. They just opened a shop in Cleveland and I'm beyond ecstatic!!!


----------



## Babyyjulianne

I love kate spade too!! I just started collecting her


----------



## MidNiteSun

rgambill said:


> I love Kate spade I only have two at the moment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2288600
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . But I adore!!!



I just bought this bag for my mom. Got a great deal thru their surprise sale. It kust came in & I'm giving it to her tomorrow.


----------



## nina73

This is one of my wedding anniversary presents from hubby - from the Kate Spade outlet, and I had to have it since it's my favorite color


----------



## Morisa

nina73 said:


> This is one of my wedding anniversary presents from hubby - from the Kate Spade outlet, and I had to have it since it's my favorite color



Love it!  I have the same bag in the peacock color.


----------



## bagcrazysteph

nina73 said:


> This is one of my wedding anniversary presents from hubby - from the Kate Spade outlet, and I had to have it since it's my favorite color



I just got this today in garnet!


----------



## seton

bagcrazysteph said:


> I just got this today in garnet!



is garnet a new color?


----------



## bagcrazysteph

I got it at the outlet, it's a pretty red. Love it!


----------



## seton

bagcrazysteph said:


> I got it at the outlet, it's a pretty red. Love it!



maybe u mean 'geranium'?


----------



## bagcrazysteph

Tag says garnet?


----------



## seton

bagcrazysteph said:


> Tag says garnet?



ok. interesting. . . .


----------



## sleepykris

I have been obsessed with kate spade for 9 months now.  it's the only brand i really look at!


----------



## Mayfly285

sleepykris said:


> I have been obsessed with kate spade for 9 months now.  it's the only brand i really look at!



I've got some beauties from when I first noticed KS in 2006!  I must work out how to upload pics from my computer - they're fine from my phone ...


----------



## sleepykris

Oh, would love to see them!


----------



## bagzrox

nina73 said:


> This is one of my wedding anniversary presents from hubby - from the Kate Spade outlet, and I had to have it since it's my favorite color



Love it! It is so adorable! Enjoy! &#128512;


----------

